# Sticky  VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Ross-Tech is not responsible for any damage or problems that may result from following these instructions. They are to be used at your own risk.* The Ross-Tech Wiki platform specific tweaks pages have replaced the contents in this post. This thread is active for general discussion.



It is always recommended to perform a complete Auto-Scan and save it prior to coding changes. Please see the Online Manual: Auto Scan Screen 
Never Copy coding from a different vehicle and Paste it to your module(s).
All Auto-Scans must be posted using the current release of VCDS which is found Here




The Mk6 Golf/GTi tweaks are located here *VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks Page.*That is linked directly from the top of the VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Page. 
Similar models include the 2011+ Jetta GLI and 2010 + Eos, Tiguan and Jetta Sportwagen and 2010 (only) Jetta Sedan.


2011 "Mk6" Jetta Sedan is located here *VW Jetta (16/AJ) Tweaks*. My diagnostic explanation of the 2011 NAR Jetta Sedan is found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=71370969&viewfull=1#post71370969


 Audi A3 links are located on the top of the Audi A3/S3 & A3 Cabriolet (8P) page for models with and without a BCM.
Similar models include the 2010 and + Audi R8 (42) and Audi TT (8J).


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Notes:*

*Address 09 - Central Electronics:*




*If this module does not communicate, unlock all vehicle doors and try again.*


*Byte 18** *Do Not alter this if you are not retrofitting rear lights**



Notes can be found here: For those with Byte 18 issues... (MK6) 

Additional (non US spec) Byte 18 discussion here: DRL's - tail lights deactivation..





*Address 46 - Central Conv.:*


The 46-Cent. Conv. module does not really exist on the 2010 Golf (or other Mk6 type vehicles). All functions formerly found in 46 have been integrated into the (BCM) 09-Cent Elect. We think a "virtual" entry for 46 is still included in the Gateway Installation List for compatibility reasons (internal communications with other modules in the car).


*Address 55 - Xenon Range* 


It may be possible to enable a Tourist Mode feature via the MFA as shown in this example  Travel Mode. Registered customers will need to contact us directly for assistance and have a legitimate need for this feature, such as traveling to another country where driving in the opposite side of the road is necessary.


*Address 62 - Door, Rear Left:* 


Later production MK6 platform vehicles may use rear door modules that are integrated in the front much like 46 is integrated in 09. We think a "virtual" entry for 46 is still included in the Gateway Installation List for compatibility reasons (internal communications with other modules in the car).


*Address 72 - Door, Rear Right:* 


Same applies from Address - 62 above.
 

*Address 56 - Radio:*


The newer RNS-315 does not communicate with a scan tool. Use address 37-Navigation (J794) instead.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Retrofits:*


*Retrofitting information is available on the Ross-Tech Wiki: 
*Retrofitting Page


*RoW Vehicle, Retrofit indirect TPMS using coding only:* 
How to: retrofit indirect Tire Pressure Monitoring in 5 minutes. (7K6)
_Depending on the Instrument cluster that's installed, Byte 2, Bit 0 may need turned On = 1 for the TPMS light/icon to work. The current VCDS includes this documentation in the Long Coding Helper _

Side notes: 
M.Y. 2010 BCM equipped US market vehicles used the 65-TPMS module, which was simply an additional function of the 09-Cent. Elect. module, with TPMS sensors mounted in each wheel.

Starting in M.Y. 2011 the U.S. market 1K/AJ vehicles now use the ABS style of TPMS mentioned in the thread above. They have the TPMS reset button from the factory.



*NAR Vehicle, European switch retrofit:* 
DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights


*NAR Vehicle, Alarm Siren retrofit:* 
DIY: Alarm Siren Install


*NAR Golf / Gti LED Tail Light retrofit:* 

Forum discussion about coding and installing LED lights and Byte 18 coding can be found here:  LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog

2012 Golf R and 2012 Separate LED DRL type Xenon Golf models should also see Tom's notes on the extra wire swap. Notes on LED Tail / Rear Fog Install

Most NAR vehicles retrofitting the rear fog lamp with factory/incandescent configuration can choose the standard RoW selection in the Long Coding Helper. They need to swap wires as mentioned in the above links and the following should be helpful:  Non-LED Rear Fog Light 

If you cannot find the coding configuration after reading the various forum sources, Registered Ross-Tech customers can send us complete Auto-Scans with "LED Tail Light retrofit" in the subject line. Please include the part number of all four lights, RH or LH drive vehicle details, and with or w/o a rear fog lamp.


*NAR Jetta LED Tail Light retrofit:* 
This is still a work in progress, but forum discussion about coding and installing LED lights and Byte 18 coding can be found here: 2010 Jetta LED Tail Coding


*NAR Golf / Gti Auto Headlights and RLS retrofit:* 
Tips related to Coding and Adaptation on a US 2010 Market Gti can be found here: Adding Rain and Light Sensor


* Door Warning Lights retrofit:*
Installing Door Waring Lights involves wiring and coding. Coding for the latest door modules is documented in the current release of VCDS but there are two styles of door modules as noted above. The production split for NAR vehicles was in 2010:


 If the vehicle has the conventional modules all 4 will communicate independently using addresses 42, 52, 62 and 72. In these cases connect to each module and add the "Door Exit/Warning Light installed" (typically + 64) value to the existing short coding. Ex: If the short coding was 0001204 add 64 for a new value of 0001268.
 If the vehicle uses the newer (UDS) style of modules only the front modules will communicate using addresses 42 and 52. Each rear module can be accessed and long coded from the respective right/left front module. Select the front (master) or rear (sub-system) module from the drop down list and use the long coding helper to configure "Door Exit/Warning Light installed" by checking the box and saving the new coding.


*Mirror down in reverse* 
Mirror down in reverse is generally not possible with coding alone if the car did not have this feature from production. This typically involves/requires:


Coding the 09-Cent. Elect. module for the option.
The pair of front window motors/door module addresses 42-Door Elect, Driver -and- 52-Door Elect, Pass. capable of and coded for this feature.
The exterior passenger mirror assembly with memory capability and additional wiring from that mirror to the door module.


Ross-Tech does not have a complete list of the door modules that support this. If you need assistance determining what parts are required please contact your local dealer or parts distributor.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*General:* 

Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present

Several of the convenience settings can be changed from the MFI without a scan tool. VW has this site for all models:
http://www.ownerwelcome.com

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Testing:* 

If anyone wants to test this additional menu, please post your scan.

Auto-Close

Explained in detail by Mr.Timewise Here

Dana's Scan 
A3 feedback
Mk6 door warning lights
[color=#000080 & [color=#404040 [/color]
​


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thank you!


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (sfpegasus)*

Thanks!
The Phone module for the VI indicates to send you an autoscan as well. Mine is posted in my Golf TDI thread.


----------



## av8roc (Mar 11, 2006)

Been waiting for this thread. Thanks Dana!


----------



## mtben (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Will you also include information about the new stationwagon? 
More exactly 5k0 937 087 D


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (mtben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtben* »_Will you also include information about the new stationwagon? 
More exactly 5k0 937 087 D

That looks like a 2010 Jetta BCM / 09 module. Please create a new thread with your AutoScan and any specific questions you have.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Does the Jetta Sportwagen MKVI require a +CAN type cable or will my old HEX-USB cable be able to address all modules?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (spockcat)*

You will need a HEX-USB+CAN interface. If you are a registered Ross-Tech customer we offer upgrades. http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...etHEX

The Micro-CAN would also work for that vehicle. http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_You will need a HEX-USB+CAN interface. If you are a registered Ross-Tech customer we offer upgrades. http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...etHEX

The Micro-CAN would also work for that vehicle. http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM

Thanks. But from the way I read about Micro-CAN, it wouldn't work for my Touareg (despite the fact that it has CAN-BUS)? Plus being more expensive, it would be cheaper for me to upgrade to the HEX-USB+CAN. Is there anything that the HEX-USB+CAN doesn't do that the Micro-CAN does do?


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (spockcat)*

No - the HEX-USB+CAN is our most complete coverage product and the product we recommend to repair shops to cover all VW/Audi models between '95 and 2010. The Micro-CAN is intended for enthusiasts working on the MKV, MKVI based vehicles. It does not work on all VW/Audi platforms.
For a better idea of what works with what model, consult our World Compatibility Chart http://www.ross-tech.net/VCDS/...s.pdf


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Hello Dana:
Is there any info on european tail light mod for the 2010 Jetta yet?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (bigshaft)*

Hi Edward! There is a VW Vortex member that has ordered LED Euro. Golf tail lights (with adapters and coding instructions) but he hasn't updated me on the install. The parts may not have arrived yet. 
Did the TPMS activate on your Jetta by coding 09 - Cent. Electronics?


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dana,
I too have ordered LED tails. Several forums have indicated that the relevant coding in Central Electronics, Byte 18. However when I go to that byte there is a warning message not to alter the coding. Can you provide any further explanation as to the the issues with this byte? TM Tuning offers a device with the lights, which I believe is produced by Kufatec (though not certain), which preforms the required coding. However given the warning in VCDS I'm not so sure I want to allow this. Any information is appreciated...
I can provide a complete scan, just didn't want to clutter this thread...



_Modified by chadcronin at 10:54 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the info i have not implemented the tpms mod yet as it is winter here and my car is stored but be assured it will be done as will many other mods this Kick *** forum provides. This place rocks!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

This may come in handy a bit later when we get the LED thing sorted out - I found some interesting information over in the MKVI forum regarding adaptation of LED tails:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34981

_Quote, originally posted by *MrEastside78* »_You need vagcom to reprogram. I´m sure your lokal dealer can help you.
Set your new code in BYTE 18 to: 
Byte 18 Bit 2 
04 = 00000100
I´m not sure this will make you remove your errors, because cars whitout xenon and prductionsweek before week 45 2009 has a different software. This software can not be reprogrammed, need to change your hardware BCM.
Maybee you can find an answer in this thread: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum...e=179 
read from site 180 and forwards. Need to understand german or use google translate.



_Modified by sfpegasus at 2:17 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ Thanks. I saw that - it's what led me to Byte 18 and the warning in VCDS. Reading through the referenced thread (via a translator) it's not clear [to me] whether it is saying that there is an issue with all cars produced before week 45 or just those w/o Bi-Xenon... At the moment my main concern is lees with the required coding but more with the warnings associated with byte 18.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chadcronin)*

Well, like I posted in the MKVI forum, I think enough doubt exists to wait a month until VW settles the discussion. Then I'll be ALL OVER it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sfpegasus)*

I completely agree. Chad and I emailed and my Byte 18 summary is:
Byte 18 is marked unsafe due to reports of control module failure and undesirable results on various makes and models. I do not have any reports from the US indicating that the installation and coding for a LED retrofit was successful.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

i figured the mkvi's were going to be similar


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_I completely agree. Chad and I emailed and my Byte 18 summary is:
Byte 18 is marked unsafe due to reports of control module failure and undesirable results on various makes and models. I do not have any reports from the US indicating that the installation and coding for a LED retrofit was successful.

I suspect this install falls into this unsafe category?
http://mk6.mk5golfgti.co.uk/fo...sg488


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sfpegasus)*

I like how you guys programmed the soft coding so I dont have to refer to threads like this to change the hex/bit coding to the correct numbers hehehe
Its funny that the vcds has more capabilities than my 8000.00 snap on scanner lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
I suspect this install falls into this unsafe category?
http://mk6.mk5golfgti.co.uk/fo...sg488

Someone sent me that link as well, I need to review it. I can say that Byte 18 coding value shown is NOT advised when you don't have LED tails and are experimenting.










_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I like how you guys programmed the soft coding so I dont have to refer to threads like this to change the hex/bit coding to the correct numbers hehehe
Its funny that the vcds has more capabilities than my 8000.00 snap on scanner lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

In for future reference as someone with Xenons and LED tails coming from overseas.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianTurbo)*

Subscribed for LED tails info


----------



## Desmo_Pilot (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
Is there a way to turn off the door chime when the key is in the ignition? I realize that it turns off after 30 seconds or so, but would like to disable it completely. I was able to do this on the Mk4 R32, but can't seem to find the coding in the Mk6.
Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Desmo_Pilot)*

subscribing.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Desmo_Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desmo_Pilot* »_Dana,
Is there a way to turn off the door chime when the key is in the ignition? I realize that it turns off after 30 seconds or so, but would like to disable it completely. I was able to do this on the Mk4 R32, but can't seem to find the coding in the Mk6.
Thanks!
Kyle

I was able to disable the door chime by changing the coding of address 17. If I remember correctly, both Germany and Rest of World coding disabled this chime. BUT..I did not verify speedometer accuracy, MPG readings, etc. so please update us if you have undesired results. The units were changed back via the MFA controls but I could not disable the alternative speed.

We (Ross-Tech) are also in the process of purchasing LED tail lights (with rear fog) and I will update this thread once we install them and have tested coding and wiring configurations for the NAR Golf.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_

We (Ross-Tech) are also in the process of purchasing LED tail lights (with rear fog) and I will update this thread once we install them and have tested coding and wiring configurations for the NAR Golf.









Exciting!!! Hope mine should be arriving soon too!
On a side is there a way to disable the chime or change the temperature at when it happens for the cold weather indicator. For me it happens at 4C and having heated underground parking then going outside in the winter it happens all the time.


----------



## Desmo_Pilot (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thank you Dana.
I will try this setting and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (CanadianTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianTurbo* »_On a side is there a way to disable the chime or change the temperature at when it happens for the cold weather indicator. For me it happens at 4C and having heated underground parking then going outside in the winter it happens all the time.

Not that I'm aware of. Mine goes off at 39* F (same as 4* C) and this is due to the temperature that bridges and overpasses freeze over. I realize it may be a nuisance, but it is for safety reasons.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Has anyone figured out how to do this yet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8tGCcIcMoc


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (BarryT82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarryT82* »_Has anyone figured out how to do this yet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8tGCcIcMoc

To the best of my knowledge the needle sweep cannot be altered using standard diagnostics. That was likely done using software other that VCDS or a VAS tester.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I saw this posted. I'll try it today when my car is delivered.
VCDS Version 912 beta
Select under 17 Instruments -> 10 adaption -> Staging
and activate.
Thats it.


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (BarryT82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarryT82* »_I saw this posted. I'll try it today when my car is delivered.
VCDS Version 912 beta
Select under 17 Instruments -> 10 adaption -> Staging
and activate.
Thats it.

Very curious if this works! Let us know what you find out!


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (vwfan78)*

IT WORKS! You MUST use Beta 912 though. I tried 908 and that didn't work. I downloaded 912 and it works after you close the program, disconnect the cable, and pull the key out, Put the key back in and the needles go to the right then back to the left.


_Modified by BarryT82 at 8:55 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (BarryT82)*

Awesome! Well I wil be trying this tonight...


----------



## C-losgti (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I am in Seattle Wa. I am looking for the code for a 06 GTI. I want to get inside the brain for my windows so they can roll down when i hold the alarm button, and roll them up when I arm the car using my key pad. I have not found anyone who knows or can tell me. I have heard it can be done, however need the code. can you help


----------



## C-losgti (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (BarryT82)*

I am in Seattle Wa. I am looking for the code for a 06 GTI. I want to get inside the brain for my windows so they can roll down when i hold the alarm button, and roll them up when I arm the car using my key pad. I have not found anyone who knows or can tell me. I have heard it can be done, however need the code. can you help


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (C-losgti)*

This is for the MKVI not the MKV. The coding for rolling the windows up and down with the remote can be found here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html
You didn't look very hard.


----------



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (vwfan78)*

been looking for a post like this


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (SlipinSlidin)*

Staging feedback here: MkVI Instrument cluster - which one do you have?


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

Dana, I am expecting my new cable from you folks to arrive tomorrow and I'm looking forward to all the possibilities. The Canadian cars don't come with TPMS. I'm hoping with the addition of sensors (yet to be sourced) and some reprogramming via VCDS I'll be all set. Any idea if this is going to work?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Skiziks)*

This may be possible. I made some specific coding suggestions to another customer from CA but he hasn't done the retrofit yet due to the winter season. Please email us your AutoScan when you receive your system. I can look it over and make some suggestions before you purchase any sensors. 
The other thread is here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4753637


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Dana. Will do.


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is the autoscan for my MkVI Golf TDI. A couple of notes:
When trying to change the SRI interval, I got an error message.
I am unable to activate the "Dial Sweep" (I also have the autoscan with the beta required to access that module, if you want me to post it).
My fuel pump fault clears and comes back. I believe it has to do with having the key on for an extended time.
Changing the color scheme of the radio (Highline, Sportline, Premium) had no effect on the display color of the radio. Anybody successfully changed their (NA) display?
Saturday,20,March,2010,13:09:06:52065
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77
VIN: WVWDM7AJ0AW208531 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CM HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 5384 
Revision: 12H02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1920 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000910261962
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49220002881002E7921A0042310000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 4F180A1EF0252AC48088008134000D0445450086535DA160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
1 Fault Found:
01259 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 204 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.14
Time: 18:12:27
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
 ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07LXJQ 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H05 0022 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 021109F1002626
Coding: ED817F07500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667639906 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J4300046
Coding: 0C0700000100008200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198622322
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J4300046
Coding: 0C0700000100008200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520271504
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

subscribed! Great thread. Will definitely be getting vagcom for my MkVI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zwagen1 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (RogueTDI)*

Is there any way to stop my ESP warning light when it is turned off (yeah, I know it's never fully turned off...)?


----------



## TATGUY (Mar 10, 2009)

How do you run the fogs as your DRL's for a MKVI Golf Wagon TDI?
Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (dhambrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhambrick* »_When trying to change the SRI interval, I got an error message.

The instrument cluster in the Mk.6 uses the new UDS/ODX protocol and SRI is not supported at this time. If you have a MFA cluster you should be able to reset the service reminder from the cluster without a scan tool.
Some notes on UDS/ODX protocol are found here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
If you don't have the Service option on the MFA, go to 17-Instruments -> Adaptation, you should see "ESI" Resetting ESI from the pull down menu. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/...a.png

_Quote, originally posted by *dhambrick* »_I am unable to activate the "Dial Sweep" (I also have the autoscan with the beta required to access that module, if you want me to post it).

See Staging feedback here: MkVI Instrument cluster - which one do you have? 
So far it looks like: 5K6 920 870 D and 5K6 920 970 H support this.

_Quote, originally posted by *dhambrick* »_My fuel pump fault clears and comes back. I believe it has to do with having the key on for an extended time.

It’s been a while and I've compared several 2010 NAR TDI vehicles very similarly equipped. I have some suspicions, but nothing conclusive at this time. If I have a suggestion I'll update  this  post. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dhambrick* »_Changing the color scheme of the radio (Highline, Sportline, Premium) had no effect on the display color of the radio. Anybody successfully changed their (NA) display?

I don't have Navi.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Zwagen1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwagen1* »_Is there any way to stop my ESP warning light when it is turned off (yeah, I know it's never fully turned off...)?

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (TATGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TATGUY* »_How do you run the fogs as your DRL's for a MKVI Golf Wagon TDI?
Thanks.

Please start a new thread and post your complete AutoScan. This has been tested on HID vehicles, but not Halogen equipped HL systems. I can give you a suggestion based on the original coding.


----------



## Zwagen1 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Not that I'm aware of. 

Thanks Dana...


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana, scan sent to [email protected] Some observations and questions as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

Dana, I'm just not getting how to change my DRLs from the Xenon headlamp to the halogen fog lamps???
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Skiziks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Dana, I'm just not getting how to change my DRLs from the Xenon headlamp to the halogen fog lamps???
Appreciate your help.

I replied to your email. Let me know if the DRL's moved to the Fog lights as expected.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
I replied to your email. Let me know if the DRL's moved to the Fog lights as expected. 

Will do Dana. Thanks.


----------



## Stein (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (dhambrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhambrick* »_
Changing the color scheme of the radio (Highline, Sportline, Premium) had no effect on the display color of the radio. Anybody successfully changed their (NA) display?

Yes, you have to physically reset the unit to make the change. I BELIEVE you have to hold the eject, and < > buttons at the top of the unit to reset it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

^^Correct. This only works (changing the theme) on the RNS510, not the RCD510.


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott Evil* »_^^Correct. This only works (changing the theme) on the RNS510, not the RCD510.

So do you change it in VAGCom first, or just use the manual method?
Thanks!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

You can change the theme with VCDS. I don't think the RNS user interface has the option--mine does not.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
I replied to your email. Let me know if the DRL's moved to the Fog lights as expected. 

DRLs moved to fogs as expected. This change seemed to create a unintentional behavior with the door locks. Normally, removing the key from the ignition "unlocked" all doors, hatch & fuel door. That function is no longer active. Key removal has no affect. No other changes were made. I'd like the key function back though.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Skiziks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_
DRLs moved to fogs as expected. This change seemed to create a unintentional behavior with the door locks. Normally, removing the key from the ignition "unlocked" all doors, hatch & fuel door. That function is no longer active. Key removal has no affect. No other changes were made. I'd like the key function back though.









Both of the Bits we changed were lighting only. The auto unlock can be configured 3 ways. -Long coding, -Adaptation, and via the dash and -MFA controls.
My guess is that the adaptation value changed because Auto-Unlock was not enabled in the coding of the scan I have, pre-mod. Check the MFA settings and let me know if it’s off. You can post the current long coding from 09 if this isn't resolved.

My adaptation value explanation is...After unrelated coding changes, I lose my comfort windows...and have to re-enable it via adaptation channel 6, but this only happens half of the time. I suspect it's a module bug.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Both of the Bits we changed were lighting only. The auto unlock can be configured 3 ways. -Long coding, -Adaptation, and via the dash and -MFA controls.
My guess is that the adaptation value changed because Auto-Unlock was not enabled in the coding of the scan I have, pre-mod. Check the MFA settings and let me know if it’s off. You can post the current long coding from 09 if this isn't resolved.

My adaptation value explanation is...After unrelated coding changes, I lose my comfort windows...and have to re-enable it via adaptation channel 6, but this only happens half of the time. I suspect it's a module bug. 

My bad.








MFA resolved the issue. 
Now if I could only get the City (parking) light under the xenon lamps to function as my DRL . . . .


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Skiziks)*

Do anyone on here knows where i could go to have all of this vag-com coding done to my MK6 GTI.. some where in NJ area.. pls plz..










_Modified by slicccknut at 10:43 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (slicccknut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_My bad.








MFA resolved the issue. 

Good deal! I'll add the details to my first post for Xenon vehicles, "Fogs as DRL's". Looks like we need a Halogen vehicle to test this on.


_Quote, originally posted by *slicccknut* »_Do anyone on here knows where i could go to have all of this vag-com coding done to my MK6 GTI.. some where in NJ area.. pls plz..









Try here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com


----------



## DBV (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Stein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stein* »_
Yes, you have to physically reset the unit to make the change. I BELIEVE you have to hold the eject, and < > buttons at the top of the unit to reset it. Hope this helps.

What are the different color themes?


----------



## Desmo_Pilot (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
Do you know if there is a way to turn off the requirement to hold the brake pedal down when starting a Mk 6 GTI?
I purchased a Mk 6 GTI and a 2010 JSW TDI for my wife. The JSW does not require the brake pedal to be pressed and and I find it very annoying to have to do this with the GTI. So, hoping there is a way to turn this off.
BTW, both cars have DSG.
Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Stein (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (Skiziks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Now if I could only get the City (parking) light under the xenon lamps to function as my DRL . . . . 

I wish we could figure this out as well.
For the RNS themes, there is the stock red one, a green one, and a black version with red accents that I have mine set to.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Desmo_Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desmo_Pilot* »_Dana,
Do you know if there is a way to turn off the requirement to hold the brake pedal down when starting a Mk 6 GTI?
I purchased a Mk 6 GTI and a 2010 JSW TDI for my wife. The JSW does not require the brake pedal to be pressed and and I find it very annoying to have to do this with the GTI. So, hoping there is a way to turn this off.
BTW, both cars have DSG.
Thanks!
Kyle

Not that I'm aware of. I personally don't like it either. I can understand the safety concern with a manual and the clutch pedal...but the Auto. trans when it is clearly in Park?
Comparing the Jetta Tdi and the Gti might not lead me anywhere but send auto scans of both vehicles so I can compare the modules and coding. http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
.but the Auto. trans when it is clearly in Park?


Remember Audi in the 80s running over all the kids in garages? Almost put VAG out of business


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Desmo_Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Desmo_Pilot* »_Dana,
Do you know if there is a way to turn off the requirement to hold the brake pedal down when starting a Mk 6 GTI?
I purchased a Mk 6 GTI and a 2010 JSW TDI for my wife. The JSW does not require the brake pedal to be pressed and and I find it very annoying to have to do this with the GTI. So, hoping there is a way to turn this off.
BTW, both cars have DSG.


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Not that I'm aware of. I personally don't like it either. I can understand the safety concern with a manual and the clutch pedal...but the Auto. trans when it is clearly in Park?
Comparing the Jetta Tdi and the Gti might not lead me anywhere but send auto scans of both vehicles so I can compare the modules and coding. http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html

That's odd. My TDI DSG does not have this quirk. Starts right up with a turn of the key.










_Modified by sfpegasus at 11:18 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Not that I'm aware of. I personally don't like it either. I can understand the safety concern with a manual and the clutch pedal...but the Auto. trans when it is clearly in Park?
Comparing the Jetta Tdi and the Gti might not lead me anywhere but send auto scans of both vehicles so I can compare the modules and coding. http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html

Dana, I don't know if this helps, but I just ran down to the parking lot to confirm, but my Canadian spec MkVI GTI with DSG, does not require me to have the brake depressed to engage the starter. 
I've sent you my scan previously, and now knowing this, perhaps a comparison of my scan to Desmo_Pilot's would reveal something helpful?


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (DawnsKayBug)*

Dana,
I hear folks all over the forums mentioning this and that little VAG-COM trick. No specific details, just mostly "I did this". 
With that said, there seems to be a growing number of things possible that I don't find in your initial list on this thread or in the thread generally.
Since I was expecting this to be the "be all, end all" location for coding tweaks, will you be updating and maintaining this list?
I hate asking folks for their guidance, when this forum should have the answers. Is this a reasonable expectation?
Thanks!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

subscribed.
sorry if this has been covered somewhere before, saw it only fleetingly on another post:
so the parking/city lights CANNOT be activated as the only DRLs operating unless some wiring is done?


_Modified by evosky at 12:43 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Skiziks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Dana, I don't know if this helps, but I just ran down to the parking lot to confirm, but my Canadian spec MkVI GTI with DSG, does not require me to have the brake depressed to engage the starter.
I've sent you my scan previously, and now knowing this, perhaps a comparison of my scan to Desmo_Pilot's would reveal something helpful?

I can compare my Gti to your scan. Thanks for the feedback, I assumed they all required this foot on brake prerequisite.

_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Dana,
I hear folks all over the forums mentioning this and that little VAG-COM trick. No specific details, just mostly "I did this". 
With that said, there seems to be a growing number of things possible that I don't find in your initial list on this thread or in the thread generally.
Since I was expecting this to be the "be all, end all" location for coding tweaks, will you be updating and maintaining this list?
I hate asking folks for their guidance, when this forum should have the answers. Is this a reasonable expectation?
Thanks!

Yes it is reasonable. However there are only so many tweaks possible and like you mentioned, "I did this" doesn't mean anything to me without scan data. I don't want to post anything that hasn't been tested or could that result in vehicle or module damage.
I updated the initial post. If anyone has any contributions or suggestions I'll gladly take them.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (evosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evosky* »_subscribed.
sorry if this has been covered somewhere before, saw it only fleetingly on another post:
so the parking/city lights CANNOT be activated as the only DRLs operating unless some wiring is done?


The front Parking lights (M1 and M3 - in the headlights) and the side marker / parking lights (M33 and M34 - Front bumper) share the same wire feed per side of the vehicle. 
If someone wanted to really reconfigure those circuits, sure anything is possible..but this would not be done with coding alone.


----------



## MaxHedrm (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
The front Parking lights (M1 and M3 - in the headlights) and the side marker / parking lights (M33 and M34 - Front bumper) share the same wire feed per side of the vehicle. 
If someone wanted to really reconfigure those circuits, sure anything is possible..but this would not be done with coding alone. 

What if we didn't mind the side markers being on too?








I'm still trying to justify the $350 to myself. So the more I can tweak the better.


----------



## spidyspidey (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: (MaxHedrm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxHedrm* »_
What if we didn't mind the side markers being on too?








I'm still trying to justify the $350 to myself. So the more I can tweak the better.









Ordered mine today. Had to think about it for a day or two. I came to the conclusion that the VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Interface is a must have.


----------



## Austrian Beauty (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (MaxHedrm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxHedrm* »_
I'm still trying to justify the $350 to myself. So the more I can tweak the better.









Haha, after one or two trips to the dealer because of whatever light on the dash, having to wait for an hour or two be be taken care of.....or maybe even charged $100 for 1 hour of labor when they only take 10 minutes......You will only wish that you spent the $350 and saved a lot of time and money in the future.


----------



## Stein (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (Austrian Beauty)*

So if we didn't mind have the side markers on or we were planning on taking the bulbs out, it is possible to code the DRLs to city lights (and fogs)? Thanks!


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Stein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stein* »_So if we didn't mind have the side markers on or we were planning on taking the bulbs out, it is possible to code the DRLs to city lights (and fogs)? Thanks!

Another problem, as I see it, is in using the Euro Switch and the Park Light position as DRLs also means the dash lights are on continuously, as are the tail lights. Since I'm required to have "lights on", it means running all of those lights just so the "city/parking" light can be my forward facing DRL. It just doesn't seem reasonable. I'm no longer sure it's even worth the Euro Switch for rear fog, cause that to me seems like its own only really useful purpose. Make sense?
This is all rubbish of course, if you can have DRL's without turning on the Euro Switch to the park/city position at all, much like the current NA setup?


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Dec 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why is it that i am unable to get in to many of these areas in my Golf TDI?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bob Sacamano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stein* »_So if we didn't mind have the side markers on or we were planning on taking the bulbs out, it is possible to code the DRLs to city lights (and fogs)? Thanks!

The simple answer is no, not possible with coding alone. If someone already has a vehicle configured for Xenon lights and wanted to get creative with wiring, I think an overlay wiring harness and coding might be possible. I realize Bentley Publishers does not have 2010 wiring and repair info yet, but  erWin  might. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_
Another problem, as I see it, is in using the Euro Switch and the Park Light position as DRLs also means the dash lights are on continuously, as are the tail lights. Since I'm required to have "lights on", it means running all of those lights just so the "city/parking" light can be my forward facing DRL. It just doesn't seem reasonable. I'm no longer sure it's even worth the Euro Switch for rear fog, cause that to me seems like its own only really useful purpose. Make sense?
This is all rubbish of course, if you can have DRL's without turning on the Euro Switch to the park/city position at all, much like the current NA setup?

Yes, I have my Euro switch wired with the extra overlay to the BCM and I left the coding alone. My DRL's work as equipped from the factory when the switch is in the Off position. The extra feature is the ability to turn on the parking lights only with the new position, the On position is the same.


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Sacamano* »_why is it that i am unable to get in to many of these areas in my Golf TDI?

What module are you having problems with? Are the vehicle doors unlocked? Please create a new thread and post an AutoScan if you need assistance.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Yes, I have my Euro switch wired with the extra overlay to the BCM and I left the coding alone. My DRL's work as equipped from the factory when the switch is in the Off position. The extra feature is the ability to turn on the parking lights only with the new position, the On position is the same.


Well like I said, "all rubbish". That's great news. Could you explain what "wired with the extra overlay to the BCM" means? 
My goal is: DRLs as required by law (coded to front fogs, Euroswitch in "off" position), parking lights only via switch, parking lights and fogs via switch, all forward lights, rear fog in any combination except DRL. 
It sounds like to accomplish this I: leave my DRL coding to fogs, install the Euroswitch, wire the extra overlay to the BCM (simple I hope) and code with VAG-COM for rear fog. Do I have it?
Thanks Dana.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Skiziks)*

Basically yes with the rear fog exception. I just installed the Euro. LED tails in my car and all of the normal lights are working. Normal including one Right side reverse light, turn signals, tail lights, brake lights, and no faults stored. 
The rear fog is not sorted out at this time. Keep in mind that you will only have one reverse light if you purchase a rear fog equipped light package.
You can run the wire from the headlight switch to the BCM, leave the coding alone, and everything should work properly with your factory rear lights. I worked with Joe and he has a good bit of detail here regarding the wire installation.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4724268
I have some old switch info here, but it certainly isn't a DIY. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...53230
If you want to add the rear fog trigger wire from the switch while you are in there, I might suggest going from T10h/7 (headlight switch connector) to A/17 (Central Electronics, Black connector). You would want to purchase an extra wire for that. I do not have a time frame for any further info on the rear fog. When I have it finished I'll post a DIY.


----------



## x-tune (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Hey Dana
Great thread, keep it coming
Just installed Golf R LED lights on my ride my GTI Like yours, everything works fine except for the fog light malfunction indicator on the dash. Took it to the local VW dealers for some coding and they fddled around with it for long time and finally they managed to resolve the fog light out warning BUT caused other problems
Now instead of having all 4 lights on (inner 2 and outer 2 rear lights on) when my lights are on, i am only having the inner 2 lights (on the trunk) come on. However when i hit the brakes, all 4 lights come on, as it should. Am also getting errors on my MFD saying my rear outer lights are not working
Any idea how i can restore the coding to the way it was before? I think i can live with the fog light error but i certainly cant live without my outer 2 rear lights. Looks rather lame now and this is so shameful for a brilliant set of R LED lights
any help is appreciated


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (x-tune)*

Zachary, it looks like you are a registered Ross-Tech customer. Please send us a current AutoScan from this vehicle. I cannot promise a rear fog fix at this time. It definitely sounds like the coding is incorrect and we should be able to sort the normal lights out. 
If you send the scan, please include the OEM part numbers you installed and if you have a Right or Left side rear fog light.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

hello, what a cool thread.
Has anyone got their rain-sensing auto window close working like the mkV?
We have a MY'10 Eos which runs mk6 electrics. Dana I was experimenting with the DRLs yesterday (it has halogens and fogs) but wife said if I didn't come into the house for dinner she'd feed it to the dog
So I'll try again tonight starting at an earlier time


----------



## x-tune (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Hi Dana
Yes i am. Have sent you an IM
thanks!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Just tried Halogen DRL as fogs as posted in post#1
Fogs as Daytime Running Lights suggestion for Halogen equipped vehicles, NOT TESTED
If this is successful on Halogen vehicles please update this thread. 
Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active"
Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1"
And it worked. THis is a MY'10 Eos
However it also brings on the parking lights on the car. I was hoping it would be fogs only.
Doesn't matter. In Australia it's illegal to run fogs in fine weather so we won't be using this feature. DRL is not required here yet so we'll just leave it. But for those who like this configuration, just change Bit 1 from 0 to 1 in Byte 14 and it will work.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_hello, what a cool thread.
Has anyone got their rain-sensing auto window close working like the mkV?

I haven't received any reports of successful rain sensing windows activation.


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_ 
We have a MY'10 Eos which runs mk6 electrics. Dana I was experimenting with the DRLs yesterday (it has halogens and fogs) but wife said if I didn't come into the house for dinner she'd feed it to the dog
So I'll try again tonight starting at an earlier time 

I got a good laugh out of that one










_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_Just tried Halogen DRL as fogs as posted in post#1
Fogs as Daytime Running Lights suggestion for Halogen equipped vehicles, NOT TESTED
If this is successful on Halogen vehicles please update this thread. 
Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active"
Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1"
And it worked. THis is a MY'10 Eos
However it also brings on the parking lights on the car. I was hoping it would be fogs only.
Doesn't matter. In Australia it's illegal to run fogs in fine weather so we won't be using this feature. DRL is not required here yet so we'll just leave it. But for those who like this configuration, just change Bit 1 from 0 to 1 in Byte 14 and it will work.
 
Thanks for the update, I wasn't expecting the parking lights to illuminate. Do they all turn on, front and rear, or just the front lights?


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

Subscribed


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Thanks for the update, I wasn't expecting the parking lights to illuminate. Do they all turn on, front and rear, or just the front lights? 

Yeah, front and rear, same as if I had my switch on parkers and front fogs. 
The other DRL mode is low beam, also with parkers front and back.
How do your DRLs work in NA? our mk6 Golfs here have something like a 21W bulb at the front as DRL. Once you put on your parkers then it becomes dim like a 5W bulb. When in DRL mode the other parkers are all switched off.
The first batch of bi-xenon equipped cars are arriving and VW is delivering them with parkers and low beam xenon on at all times


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (Lams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_
Yeah, front and rear, same as if I had my switch on parkers and front fogs. 
The other DRL mode is low beam, also with parkers front and back.


Thanks for the explanation. Would you mind creating a new thread and posting an Auto-Scan so I can take a look at it? If I come up with any Rain sensing window coding configurations, I can update that post.


_Quote, originally posted by *Lams* »_
How do your DRLs work in NA? our mk6 Golfs here have something like a 21W bulb at the front as DRL. Once you put on your parkers then it becomes dim like a 5W bulb. When in DRL mode the other parkers are all switched off.
The first batch of bi-xenon equipped cars are arriving and VW is delivering them with parkers and low beam xenon on at all times

My Gti has Xenon lights and the DRL's are setup from the factory to run the low beam Xenon lights only, no Parking or Tail lights on. They turn off when you apply the parking brake.
The Halogen equipped vehicles are very similar but the low beam runs at 80-85% intensity. That can be adjusted via coding.
From the factory, we have a two position Head Light switch. 1) Off and this is the DRL position. 2) ON and all of the exterior lights (including interior illumination) are on.


----------



## xXdeathsoulXx (Mar 25, 2010)

Dana,
Is there a way to disable cold diagnostic for the fog lights and the headlights?
thank you


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks Dana. Somebody did it wrong and now a few owners are not happy.
I brought the car back to my mother over the weekend but I'll be there sometime this week to get the auto-scan it.
Perhaps the intensity required by the DRLs in NA is higher than Euro spec


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (Lams)*

Fogs as DRLs worked for me too.








Parking-, tail- and licence plate lights are lit as well.








The coding was done on a MY'10 Seat Altea (5P), car equipped with euroswitch of course.
For me the perfect case would be low beam or fogs as DRLs and no other light lit up but I don't see this happening.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
Here's a new challenge for you. It seems to replace the RCD510 with the RNS510 involves disconnecting (by lowering the headliner - ouch!) the compass module from the MFD. 
Surely VAG-COM could handle this via programming rather than getting into disconnecting "wires". 
Any ideas?
Chris


----------



## HPA-GTII (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

subscribe


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Skiziks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimitrisTSI* »_Fogs as DRLs worked for me too.








Parking-, tail- and licence plate lights are lit as well.








The coding was done on a MY'10 Seat Altea (5P), car equipped with euroswitch of course.
For me the perfect case would be low beam or fogs as DRLs and no other light lit up but I don't see this happening. 

Thanks for the update. I found a scan from your vehicle  here  and I think the lighting behavior is due to the Byte 18 coding. I am not suggesting messing with it, just my theory.


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Dana,
Here's a new challenge for you. It seems to replace the RCD510 with the RNS510 involves disconnecting (by lowering the headliner - ouch!) the compass module from the MFD. 
Surely VAG-COM could handle this via programming rather than getting into disconnecting "wires". 
Any ideas?
Chris

Very unlikely. You can code modules out but if they are plugged in, they talk.
Loosening the headliner and "C" pillars isn't too bad.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I'm not sure, I can check at some point, but I'm pretty sure that the value at Byte 18 is the default one.
You mean that changing Byte 18 would not allow us to recode fogs as DRLs or that's why parking-, tail - and licence plate lights are lit as well?
Pls have in mind that although my car has the same central electronic module as the MK6 Golf (1K0937086C) because it doesn't psysically have seperate lights for the DRLs (unlike the Golfs) when I recode it to "DRL with seperate light" nothing happens. That's why I coded it to "DRL with Low Beam" and now "DRL with fogs".
Really looking forward to next tweaks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (dimitrisTSI)*

Dimitris,
I coded my module with your Byte 18 value and duplicated the same results. I had several rear lamp faults, but the Parking, Tails, and Fogs were all on as described. I am NOT suggesting modifying that on your vehicle but I'm pretty confident that this is the nature of the beast. I don't think we have a work around.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana thanks for your reply.
Nevertheless I've read in other forums that there have been some mishaps to people messing with Byte 18.
I've also read that you can code CH/LH with the fogs (Byte 17, bit 3). Wanna give this a try ? I don't know for sure if this works with a specific combination of other Bytes/bits. 
Pls have a look at this: http://www.seatforum.de/forum/...age=2
Sebastian can help you with his german.


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_Dana,
Here's a new challenge for you. It seems to replace the RCD510 with the RNS510 involves disconnecting (by lowering the headliner - ouch!) the compass module from the MFD. 
Surely VAG-COM could handle this via programming rather than getting into disconnecting "wires". 
Any ideas?
Chris


The module is actually only attached using Velcro to the underside of the roof. I was able to remove the rear trim only and reach inside the headliner and pull it far enough out to release the plug. I then just put it back in (disconnected) for safekeeping


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (chadcronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadcronin* »_
The module is actually only attached using Velcro to the underside of the roof. I was able to remove the rear trim only and reach inside the headliner and pull it far enough out to release the plug. I then just put it back in (disconnected) for safekeeping

Thanks Chad. Great information. Is your car a four or two door model? This apparently can make some difference in the location of the unit.


----------



## Mr. Chan (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skiziks* »_
Thanks Chad. Great information. Is your car a four or two door model? This apparently can make some difference in the location of the unit.


Didn't consider that.. It's a 2 door.


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (chadcronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadcronin* »_
Didn't consider that.. It's a 2 door.

I was afraid you were going to say that. Snooping around other forums, it seems no one has yet to actually successfully deal with issue on a four door. They're all just accepting the shortcomings it seems. (MFD and Nav instructions don't align.)
Has anyone successfully dealt with this on a four door yet?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Skiziks)*

I still have the trim removed (the tail light episode, long story) on the 4 door. I'll take a look for this module and report back. 
Edit:
It is on the roof, just to the left (driver side) of the antenna nut. 5N0 919 879 on the label. 
 1st Picture 
 2nd Picture 

Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 3:33 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
*NAR Golf / Gti LED Tail Light retrofit*:
In progress...Update, Lights are in and fully functional without any faults stored. The LR fog is finally working! I'm working on the DIY.


will this work for the 2010 jetta sedan too? i know the lights are different, but will coding and wiring for the rear fog be the same?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Skiziks)*

On the four-door, the module is just left of center, under the shark-fin. You will need two hands to unplug it.
Steps:
Open the hatch
Remove the plastic trim over the head-liner, under the shark-fin.
Pull down slightly on the headliner and you will see the module--a flashlight may be necessary.
To unplug, you will need to release the plug and "rock-it" to slide the plug off. 
We left everything in place and snapped the trim back into place.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (TXRanger83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXRanger83* »_
will this work for the 2010 jetta sedan too? i know the lights are different, but will coding and wiring for the rear fog be the same?

No, it looks like the wiring and coding are different. We are currently working with someone that working on the LED Jetta retrofit and will update this post when it is finished. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4843160


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (chadcronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadcronin* »_
Didn't consider that.. It's a 2 door.

I was afraid you were going to say that. Snooping around other forums, it seems no one has yet to actually successfully deal with issue on a four door. They're all just accepting the shortcomings it seems. (MFD and Nav instructions don't align.)
Has anyone successfully dealt with this on a four door yet?


----------



## Skiziks (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooops, looks I've got my answer. Thanks Scott and Dana!!


----------



## xXdeathsoulXx (Mar 25, 2010)

hey dana
heres my auto scan
[Scan from a pirated copy of Ross-Tech's product deleted. People using pirated versions get NO help here!]


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:38 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Dec 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PWND!!!


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (dimitrisTSI)*

subscribe
Hello Dana,
nice forum!!
Greetings from the Netherlands, Ron


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chadcronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadcronin* »_
The module is actually only attached using Velcro to the underside of the roof. I was able to remove the rear trim only and reach inside the headliner and pull it far enough out to release the plug. I then just put it back in (disconnected) for safekeeping

Chad, I have to leave it unplugged? 
I plan to switch to RNS-510 from RCD-510 this weekend. 
Do you have the VAGCOM coding for RNS510? I have MKVI GTI 4 door.


----------



## Dubbin1.8 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re:*

The reason I want to buy a VAG-COM is to be able to do the EU LED conversion. Why do I have to be a customer already to find out what the procedure is to do it?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Dubbin1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfgti6* »_subscribe
Hello Dana,
nice forum!!
Greetings from the Netherlands, Ron

Hello Ron, Thanks










_Quote, originally posted by *anonymous911* »_
Chad, I have to leave it unplugged? 
I plan to switch to RNS-510 from RCD-510 this weekend. 
Do you have the VAGCOM coding for RNS510? I have MKVI GTI 4 door.

Greg, the coding varies depending on the vehicle configuration. Once you have it installed and the Gateway coding finished go to 37 - Navigation and 07 - Coding. Open the Long Coding Helper and configure the coding. You will have selections for with or without sound system, etc..
If you aren't sure about it, run a complete Auto-Scan prior to any work and save it. Run one after the retrofit is finished and post the scan data in a new thread. Someone should be able to help with the coding. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbin1.8* »_The reason I want to buy a VAG-COM is to be able to do the EU LED conversion. Why do I have to be a customer already to find out what the procedure is to do it? 

Tech Support is only available to Registered Ross-Tech customers. Alternatively, you could wait until the DIY is finished.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_I still have the trim removed (the tail light episode, long story) on the 4 door. I'll take a look for this module and report back. 
Edit:
It is on the roof, just to the left (driver side) of the antenna nut. 5N0 919 879 on the label. 
 1st Picture 
 2nd Picture 

Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 3:33 PM 4-14-2010_

I have to disconnect the 5N0 919 879 part on the driver side?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (anonymous911)*

5N0 919 879 is the 1C - Position Sensing (Compass) module in that 4 door example.


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Dana,
So I'm expecting my OEM LED taillights (no fog, so two rear backup lights) to be shipped by ECS this week which means installation next week! I have all the harnesses but need the coding. I know you're still working on your DIY but I wanted to make sure that there are no differences if you have no rear fog.
Thanks!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (vincesfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_I know you're still working on your DIY but I wanted to make sure that there are no differences if you have no rear fog.
Thanks!

X2 Hi Vince!


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
X2 Hi Vince!









What's up man! Did you order LED taillights as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (vincesfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_
What's up man! Did you order LED taillights as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM sent


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Hello Dana,
So I'm expecting my OEM LED taillights (no fog, so two rear backup lights) to be shipped by ECS this week which means installation next week! I have all the harnesses but need the coding. I know you're still working on your DIY but I wanted to make sure that there are no differences if you have no rear fog.
Thanks!


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
X2 

If you put lights in that have two reverse lights "Normal"







we should only have to code the 09 module, no wiring / pin swapping games. 
TM Tuning provided 4 wiring adapters for the lights to the car harness, this portion is plug and play. I'll upload some pictures in a bit. 

The reason for some of the hold up on the DIY is due to the limited repair information on the 2010 MY vehicles. I have some wiring that doesn't match up (both Golf and Jetta) to the wiring schematics. In the meanwhile, you can send an Auto-Scan to us and we will make some coding suggestions.


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
Here's the most recent auto-scan I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Saturday,13,March,2010,15:29:47:14846
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77
VIN: WVWHD9AJ4AW236779 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2113 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000911060196
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49250000881206EB92220041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC48088008170000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 18110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A2RRC 
Coding: 00003032
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 231109F2000492
Coding: ED817F07500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667695688 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8331134
Coding: 040700000100009200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198827320
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 0980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8331134
Coding: 040700000100009200
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005133391
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (vincesfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_
What's up man! Did you order LED taillights as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup!








we'll have a LED installation party!


----------



## nimzie (Aug 24, 2005)

Just bought a 2010 GTI 4DR and am in Canada. Tried to switch the DRL to fog as in post 1. I don't have a Byte 14 Bit 1, only 0,3 and 7 appear there so I can turn off the low beams as DRL but not turn the fogs on as DRL. Thoughts?
thanks,
adam


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (nimzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimzie* »_Just bought a 2010 GTI 4DR and am in Canada. Tried to switch the DRL to fog as in post 1. I don't have a Byte 14 Bit 1, only 0,3 and 7 appear there so I can turn off the low beams as DRL but not turn the fogs on as DRL. Thoughts?
thanks,
adam

Yes, you have to manually modify the binary value. Please post your complete Auto-Scan (example above) and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## TSI Coastie (Oct 4, 2009)

the auto rain closing for windows and sunroof for MkVI has been figured out there is a link to the forum with how to posted http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a....html


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: (TSI Coastie)*

Hi Dana,
Love this threat. 
Subscribed..








I have al logging from a Seat Leon of 2009
Maybe you can do anything with it.
One notice. I was able to enable Staging...







.
Saturday,24,April,2010,10:10:43:11185
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03C 906 022 AQ HW: 03C 906 022 B
Component: MED17.5.20 G 3641 
Revision: D5H06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AF HW: 1K0 907 379 AF
Component: MABS MK70M 0104 
Revision: 00H32001 
Coding: 0016641
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 M HW: 5P0 907 044 M
Component: Climatronic H14 0401 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 HW: 1K0 937 086 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 40180A3C902508C04288008095008104055100A8427D89605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
Part No: 1P0 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 04030 22 0601 
Coding: 00DB90
Part No SW: 1P0 955 559 A HW: 1P0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02542E
1 Fault Found:
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 3604 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5P0 919 475 HW: 5P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0003 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 18830907001258
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P43RDBG 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CK HW: 1K0 953 549 CK
Component: J0527 855 0111 
Coding: 0000732
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
Part No: 1P0 959 538 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP X02 X100 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 B HW: 1P0 920 850 B
Component: KOMBI H16 0109 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K092160479
Coding: E9A07F06000612000202
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 B HW: 1P0 920 850 B
Component: IMMO H16 0109 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667358936 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1517 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000513989120
Coding: 0004272
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.065 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1517 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000640789114
Coding: 0004272
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 035 153 B HW: 1P0 035 153 B
Component: Radio G3 UL H57 0058 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SEZ1Z2I6358650
Coding: 0102040004
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AF HW: 1K0 959 795 S
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000003821115
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AF HW: 1K0 959 794 S
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000003837803
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 D HW: 1Z0 035 729 D
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005021590
Coding: 0010555
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Kind Regards,
Adjego


----------



## nimzie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Dana - I'll get in to the shop on Monday and post an auto-scan. This is all pretty new to me - and very cool...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (nimzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_TM Tuning provided 4 wiring adapters for the lights to the car harness, this portion is plug and play. I'll upload some pictures in a bit. 

Sorry for the delay. The pics aren't the greatest but..
http://s778.photobucket.com/al...-Tech


_Quote, originally posted by *TSI Coastie* »_the auto rain closing for windows and sunroof for MkVI has been figured out there is a link to the forum with how to posted http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a....html


Thank you! I'll link this from the first page.

_Quote, originally posted by *adjego* »_Hi Dana,
Love this threat. 
Subscribed..








I have al logging from a Seat Leon of 2009
Maybe you can do anything with it.
One notice. I was able to enable Staging...







.
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 B HW: 1P0 920 850 B
Component: KOMBI H16 0109 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod

Kind Regards,
Adjego

Thank you! I'm going to update this thread since I have a link from the first post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...96854
If you have any objections, I'll remove it









_Quote, originally posted by *nimzie* »_Thanks Dana - I'll get in to the shop on Monday and post an auto-scan. This is all pretty new to me - and very cool...

Sounds good!


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
If you have any objections, I'll remove it










No objections here...








Another question. 
Closing the windows with the key works ok by holding the button until the windows are closed. Is there a posibility to close the windows by holding the close button on the key, and from the moment the windows start to move, release the button??
Thanks,
Adjego


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana, do your inner LED tails light up with the brakes? I ran across this in the MKVI forum, and I was curious how yours function.

_Quote, originally posted by *ZIPN VW* »_I wonder why the inner LED lights do not light up when braking. 
Link to video... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*

Keith,
Check this video out (longer) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
On this guy's car, the outside lights are the stop lights, the inner ones are only on with the headlights.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_Dana, do your inner LED tails light up with the brakes? I ran across this in the MKVI forum, and I was curious how yours function.


Remember that video was a design study car with prototype LED tails. Maybe they changed the way they behave when they went into production.
Bad ass!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


_Modified by quailallstar at 3:31 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Keith, Check this video out (longer) 


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Remember that video was a design study car with prototype LED tails. Maybe they changed the way they behave when they went into production.

Thanks guys. Makes sense. It _would_ be cool to have *all* the damn lights light up, tho.


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
Thanks guys. Makes sense. It _would_ be cool to have *all* the damn lights light up, tho.










Just drive with your headlights ON all the time...


----------



## nimzie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Hi Dana - Does this help?
Thanks for any assistance.
-adam
*******************
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326
Tuesday,27,April,2010,15:14:30:28398
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77
VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH15--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
1 Fault Found:
050217 - Invalid Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 839 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 18:54:02
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1234 /min
Load: 9.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 100.0∞C
Temperature: 39.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492600FE881206E492190041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC40088008544000D0441450086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 25021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
2 Faults Found:
02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 408 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.11
Time: 14:32:14
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.50 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 
02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 408 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.11
Time: 14:32:14
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.50 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AP7B% 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 D HW: 5K6 920 870 D
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 240210F1000289
Coding: E9817F06001602000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R80TT06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1114447
Coding: 2500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330660841
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: (adjego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adjego* »_
Closing the windows with the key works ok by holding the button until the windows are closed. Is there a posibility to close the windows by holding the close button on the key, and from the moment the windows start to move, release the button??
Thanks,
Adjego

Is this possible??
Kind regards.
Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (adjego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adjego* »_Closing the windows with the key works ok by holding the button until the windows are closed. Is there a posibility to close the windows by holding the close button on the key, and from the moment the windows start to move, release the button??

I don't think so. If it's possible, I'll update the first post when I find it.


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_Dana, do your inner LED tails light up with the brakes?

No.


_Quote, originally posted by *nimzie* »_Hi Dana - Does this help?
Thanks for any assistance.
-adam

Scans are always good


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
I don't think so. If it's possible, I'll update the first post when I find it.


Thanks for the answer. On the Golf/Rabbit mk5 this was possible so i thought it could be also possible on the latest model.
Kind Regards,
Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (adjego)*

Hi Dana,
my car (Seat Altea) is essentially the same as Adjegos' Seat Leon.
What can you tell from the different coding of the 09 module ? Here's mine:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: REDIR FAIL!
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0537 
Revision: 00103 AB 
Coding: 46180A3C902508E04280008095008104050119A8425D89605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
Part No: 5P0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 19050 22 0601 
Coding: 00DB90
No fault code found.
Note that Byte 18 is different. What about Byte 9 ?








My car's not equipped with an RLS sensor, that's for sure. I suppose that's why Bytes 17 & 21 are different.


----------



## nimzie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana - thanks for looking at this. I just noticed this morning that my signal light convenience isn't working (click once, flash 3x). Not sure if this is just since the autoscan or since changing the seatbelt, coming home / leaving etc.. 
Thanks for any help you can offer with the Fog->DRL mod.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Ok, Dana, here a challenge:
I'm annoyed at the instrument dimming feature which is designed to encourage you to turn on your lights when it's dark. It's always dark in my garage and I can't see anything but the orange needles. 
I happened to run into a website (Audi specific) which has an article regarding this feature and I'd like your take on it and whether we can get this on the MKVI:
Website found here: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/search/label/VAG-COM


_Quote »_Recode Instrument Lighting to be 'Always On':
Follow 'Initial Steps', above, then...

Click on '17-Instruments'
When you go into this module, it will scan for fault codes and go straight to a fault code screen. It should say 'No Fault Codes Found'. Click the 'Done, go back' button to get to the main screen for this module.
Click 'Recode - 07'
Make note of your original coding.
Hover over the code with the mouse pointer, and it will show a pop-up balloon with information about the various digits of the code. It may or may not explain the rightmost digit.
One of the digits (the one fartherest to the right) is for the instrument cluster backlighting configuration. It's originally set at '3' (for the US models). You will change it to '4' (Pointers and scales ON, with Dimming Feature). For example, change 0004203 to 0004204.
Change this value in 'Software Coding___'
Click 'Do It!'
Click 'Close Controller, Go Back'
Note: By doing this, you have now set both the pointers and number scales in the instrument cluster to be on at all times rather than being sensitive to ambient light with the photosensor. *The reason for the factory setting is to provide a visual cue that you need to turn on your headlights. Having the instruments lit all the time defeats this. Do this mod at your own risk. FYI - the photosensor is the almost invisible circle on the speedometer face right at the high end of the scale. *
 


_Modified by sfpegasus at 11:11 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (nimzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimitrisTSI* »_Hi Dana,
my car (Seat Altea) is essentially the same as Adjegos' Seat Leon.
What can you tell from the different coding of the 09 module ? Here's mine:

I'll compare them and see what the differences are. 


_Quote, originally posted by *nimzie* »_Dana - thanks for looking at this. I just noticed this morning that my signal light convenience isn't working (click once, flash 3x). Not sure if this is just since the autoscan or since changing the seatbelt, coming home / leaving etc.. 
Thanks for any help you can offer with the Fog->DRL mod.

I'm sorry, I was distracted previously by the Brake light discussion and forgot about the DRL's! 
Try this coding and your DRL's should include the Fogs:
6D180A3E90272AC40088008544000F0441450086534D8D60648020200000
This one should move the DRL's to the Fogs only:
6D180A3E90272AC40088008144000F0441450086534D8D60648020200000
Check the MFA and see if the comfort light box is checked. I believe it is found under the Lights and Vision menu. My other suggestion is to check in Adaptation with VCDS.


----------



## nimzie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Adana, I checked the MFA and you're right. It worked perfectly. I will try to recode that item tomorrow. Thanks for your help.
-adam


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_Ok, Dana, here a challenge:
I'm annoyed at the instrument dimming feature which is designed to encourage you to turn on your lights when it's dark. It's always dark in my garage and I can't see anything but the orange needles. 
I happened to run into a website (Audi specific) which has an article regarding this feature and I'd like your take on it and whether we can get this on the MKVI:
Website found here: http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/search/label/VAG-COM


The cluster coding is well documented with VCDS and every scan I've seen has the coding of xxxx00. This 17 module is the newer UDS protocol and not really comparable to any of the previous generations. You can try to alter Byte 2 but I suspect the coding will be rejected, out of range.


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Emergency Brake Warning active? What does this do?*

In Module 09

_Quote »_Emergency Brake Warning active function
This actually uses the 4 ways flashers, not a flashing of the brake lamps. 

I'm not exactly sure what this does. I activated it via the Long Code Helper, but I don't see any thing different. When I pull up the emergency brake, there is no difference, the flashers do not come on. 
I would appreciate it if someone could explain this feature a bit better.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Brake Warning active? What does this do? (Orient Express)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orient Express* »_In Module 09
I'm not exactly sure what this does. I activated it via the Long Code Helper, but I don't see any thing different. When I pull up the emergency brake, there is no difference, the flashers do not come on. 
I would appreciate it if someone could explain this feature a bit better.

When you enable Emergency Brake Warning the car will flash front and rear flashers if it detects ABS engagement. i.e., emergency stop, slamming on the brakes etc. 
A lot of Euro cars do this for safety reasons so people behind you can see you came to a fast and abrupt stop.


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Emergency Brake Warning active? What does this do? (quailallstar)*

Ah, that would explain that when VW group cars are tested on "Top Gear" they always seem to have their flashers on in the corners!


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Emergency Brake Warning active? What does this do? (Orient Express)*

Is it possible to code my Golf VI GTi that the flashers in front of the car are always on, like i had on my Golf V ??
By the Golf V you could set the flashers from low to bright in %.
Greetings Ron


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
The tail lights were shipped off to Cali today








Any suggestions on the coding? A UK forum user did the swap and changed the value of Byte 18 to 00100 (hex value 04) in Module 09 - Central Electronics. 
Is this all we have to do? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (vincesfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfgti6* »_Is it possible to code my Golf VI GTi that the flashers in front of the car are always on, like i had on my Golf V ??
By the Golf V you could set the flashers from low to bright in %.
Greetings Ron

Ron I don't think this is possible. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Dana,
The tail lights were shipped off to Cali today








Any suggestions on the coding? A UK forum user did the swap and changed the value of Byte 18 to 00100 (hex value 04) in Module 09 - Central Electronics. 
Is this all we have to do? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What lights did you get, with or without rear fog? The wiring and coding varies based on the lights.


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
What lights did you get, with or without rear fog? The wiring and coding varies based on the lights. 

Without rear fog. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (vincesfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_What lights did you get, with or without rear fog? The wiring and coding varies based on the lights. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_
Without rear fog. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dana: We both will receive our lights at the same time.
Part numbers are:
5K0945093S (left inner w/o fog)
5K0945094R (right inner)
5K0945095K (left outer)
5K0945096K (right outer)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Dana,
A UK forum user did the swap and changed the value of Byte 18 to 00100 (hex value 04) in Module 09 - Central Electronics. 

That coding should be fine for a vehicle with a Rear Fog Light when the wiring is done at the same time.


_Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Without rear fog.

And:

_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
Dana: We both will receive our lights at the same time.
Part numbers are:
5K0945093S (left inner w/o fog)
5K0945094R (right inner)
5K0945095K (left outer)
5K0945096K (right outer)


I have received feedback from a few vehicles that have done the Plug and Play (using TM Tuning adapters) and coding mod. with two reverse lights. They have been successful with the Byte 18 coding of: 00100000 OR Hex value of 20. Ross-Tech cannot be held responsible if anything happens to your module based on that suggestion.
I've personally done this and surely the rear fog and the white reverse light do light up. In my case it results in a fault for the LR rev. light because it's a red LED. (And looks pretty foolish).
I would recommend that one of you do this and update each other. If it’s a FAIL, both of you don't want the same problem


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Still need to do a scan of mine, but are you saying the rear fogs need wiring to work properly, what about just no rear fog at all?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_I would recommend that one of you do this and update each other. If it’s a FAIL, both of you don't want the same problem









Vince: you go first!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianTurbo* »_Still need to do a scan of mine, but are you saying the rear fogs need wiring to work properly, what about just no rear fog at all?

A quick summary of the rear fog retrofit requires:
- LED lights with rear fog
- Wiring adapters at the rear lights
- Rear fog light headlight switch
- Wiring from the switch to the module
- Wiring the module so the proper voltage feed actually goes to the rear light
- Coding the module
If you are a registered customer and interested in this, Please send an Auto-Scan and the part numbers of the lights and switch to us via email.
The non rear fog setup is simple: Lights, Wiring adapters and Coding. Pretty much plug and play.

_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
Vince: you go first!









This is one of the non rear fog retrofits: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4866331


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 12:27 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thanks for the tips, can a rear fog setup be made to work with just one reverse light and no rear fog?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (CanadianTurbo)*

Sure, but with you may have faults stored.


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Hey Dana,
stuppid question maybe, in games on xbox you see GTi's with 2 white reverse lights go on when your car is in reverse, is that possible on the Golf VI ??
Have a nice day, greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
Vince: you go first!









You bet I will


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (golfgti6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfgti6* »_Hey Dana,
stuppid question maybe, in games on xbox you see GTi's with 2 white reverse lights go on when your car is in reverse, is that possible on the Golf VI ??
Have a nice day, greetings from the Netherlands

Hi Ron,
I have Forza Motorsport 3 and I have quite a few VW's in my garage








Yes the NAR vehicles have 2 white reverse lights because they don't have a rear fog light. If I'm not mistaken, Don't you need a rear fog light in the Netherlands?
 NAR / Canadian setup


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,
yes, you must have an rear fog light in Holland, but in 20 years i don't remember ever using it........
is it possible by coding or do i need to re-wire things?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (golfgti6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfgti6* »_Hey Dana,
stuppid question maybe, in games on xbox you see GTi's with 2 white reverse lights go on when your car is in reverse, is that possible on the Golf VI ??
Have a nice day, greetings from the Netherlands

Haha. Funny thread. _Here_ we want _Euro_ vehicles. _There_ they want _North American _vehicles. go figger


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (golfgti6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfgti6* »_Dana,
yes, you must have an rear fog light in Holland, but in 20 years i don't remember ever using it........
is it possible by coding or do i need to re-wire things?

Based on my retrofit I would expect a wiring mod at the 09 module and a coding change. You can try to code Byte 18 to: 20 and see what happens, but realize this is at your own risk.
Let us know if you try this.


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

any chance I can use my vag com to enable video playback whilest driving in my '10 Golf TDI RNS510 Navi? 

I know they have plug and play modules, however I just read somewhere that they block the speed data and the navi just thinks you are standing still, which would seem to me a waste of NAVIGATION. I get lost pretty easily so I need the full function of my navi, however it would be nice to play cartoons for my son on the way to school/work and on long road trips.


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vincesfo* »_Dana,
> A UK forum user did the swap and changed the value of Byte 18 to 00100 (hex value 04) in Module 09 - Central Electronics.
> 
> That coding should be fine for a vehicle with a Rear Fog Light when the wiring is done at the same time.
> ...


 Dana, 

I also e-mailed [email protected] last night as the forum was still down. I've installed my taillights and they work normally with the coding you suggested; however, I've got fault codes for the brake and parking lights, i.e. burnt bulbs. Here's the auto-scan for module 09: 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC48088008170000D0441052086434D8D60648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 18110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

4 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 230 
Mileage: 10213 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.26 
Time: 21:44:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 230 
Mileage: 10213 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.26 
Time: 21:44:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 230 
Mileage: 10213 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.26 
Time: 21:44:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 230 
Mileage: 10213 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.26 
Time: 21:44:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF​ 
Any other coding suggestions so I don't get the fault codes and warning light? 

Thanks, 
vincesfo


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

> Vince: you go first!


 
Good to see you again. I got mine too, but not installing them until Saturday, Sunday. Maybe this will be sorted out by then. 

Maybe I should just order the damn coding box from TMT and we can do a before & after scan to see what the differences are.  This should be easier.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

vincesfo said:


> Dana,
> I also e-mailed [email protected] last night as the forum was still down. I've installed my taillights and they work normally with the coding you suggested; however, I've got fault codes for the brake and parking lights, i.e. burnt bulbs.
> Thanks,
> vincesfo


 I replied with some additional suggestions. Let me know how this works out!


----------



## vincesfo (Nov 25, 2007)

Dana, 

Finally found the correct coding for my car: 09 - Cent. Elect. Byte 18 coded to 00100001 - HEX 21. 

Please note: this is for those who have TWO reverse lights, as found on North American Golf/GTIs and want to keep them that way (instead of adding a rear fog light). 

Try this coding AT YOUR OWN RISK. Some "older" MK6 Golf/GTIs (mine was manufactured 12/2009) have an earlier version of module 09 Cent. Elect. 

But enough with the disclaimers...Here's a video: 





 
*Many thanks again Dana! * :thumb


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I still have the trim removed (the tail light episode, long story) on the 4 door. I'll take a look for this module and report back.
> Edit:
> It is on the roof, just to the left (driver side) of the antenna nut. 5N0 919 879 on the label.
> 1st Picture
> ...


 I wonder if this is where the sensor is hidden on the Golf Wagon / Sportwagen? I'll go take a look this afternoon... it would be nice if it were in the same place (and if that's as easy to get at in the Wagon).


----------



## SJUJohn (Jan 26, 2010)

*I have gauge sweeping!!!!!*

I am lucky enough to have cluster 5K6 920 970 H with a build date of 12/09. With the auto close for rain, the mechanic was saying I don't have a rain sensor in m mirror but the car is fully loaded so I don't know how I missed out on this. So where is the sensor?


----------



## zzamm (Nov 5, 2003)

Hello all, 

For a '10 JSW Tdi, has anyone yet posted info. on: 

1) changing the RCD-510 display colors? 
2) lowering the overall brightness of the instrument panel? 

This is an awsome thread! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

*Modify Alarm Confirmation behaviour*

Hey folks, 

Got my cable from Ross-Tech on the weekend and already tweaked the door locks to auto-unlock when I remove the key. That was driving me nuts that it didn't do it by default! Loving VCDS already  

Anyway, on to business... My friend's '09 Rabbit will honk the horn to confirm locking/arming the car UNLESS something is wrong like the headlights are still on. My 2010 Golf Wagon seems to honk the confirmation no matter what. Is this something that can be changed? I find it so easy to forget the lights in the Golf, because the warning is such a quiet and polite sound, unlike the high-pitched buzzer that my Protege used to set off if I did the same... 

I'm attached an auto-scan report below. 



> Sunday,09,May,2010,14:23:26:03428
> VCDS Version: Release 908.2
> Data version: 20100326
> 
> ...


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I would recommend that one of you do this and update each other. If it’s a FAIL, both of you don't want the same problem


 


sfpegasus said:


> Vince: you go first!





vincesfo said:


> You bet I will





vincesfo said:


> Dana,
> 
> Finally found the correct coding for my car: 09 - Cent. Elect. Byte 18 coded to 00100001 - HEX 21.
> 
> ...


 I can confirm this coding indeed works. This was truly a simple half-hour project and would not have been possible without the the help of this forum *(Thanks Dana!)* and a pioneering spirit like vincesfo *(Thanks Vince!)* 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272A04800800817000858441012186534D8560648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

No fault code found.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

vincesfo said:


> Dana,
> 
> Finally found the correct coding for my car: 09 - Cent. Elect. Byte 18 coded to 00100001 - HEX 21.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update! 





SJUJohn said:


> I am lucky enough to have cluster 5K6 920 970 H with a build date of 12/09. With the auto close for rain, the mechanic was saying I don't have a rain sensor in m mirror but the car is fully loaded so I don't know how I missed out on this. So where is the sensor?


 Please post the Auto-Scan of this vehicle if you want a second opinion. The RLS would be a slave module off of 09 and will show up near the "Wischer" if installed. 




zzamm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For a '10 JSW Tdi, has anyone yet posted info. on:
> 
> ...


 1) There are threads but I'm still adjusting to the new forum layout. Hopefully someone can point you in the right direction. 
2) The main instrument panel dimmer is controlled by the rheostat. The automatic adjustment (light sensing) is not simply a coding thing and I haven't found any adaptation values that seem to control this. 




Trepex said:


> My friend's '09 Rabbit will honk the horn to confirm locking/arming the car UNLESS something is wrong like the headlights are still on. My 2010 Golf Wagon seems to honk the confirmation no matter what. Is this something that can be changed? I find it so easy to forget the lights in the Golf, because the warning is such a quiet and polite sound, unlike the high-pitched buzzer that my Protege used to set off if I did the same...
> 
> I'm attached an auto-scan report below.


 I don't think this is possible. My early production module will honk the horn even when the hood is open, unlike all previous generations. 




sfpegasus said:


> I can confirm this coding indeed works. This was truly a simple half-hour project and would not have been possible without the the help of this forum *(Thanks Dana!)* and a pioneering spirit like vincesfo *(Thanks Vince!)*


 Awesome!


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Dana. Last question for now... I'm still trying to locate my position sensor in the Golf Wagon in order to unplug it when I swap to the RNS-510. You mentioned earlier that it was just below the shark fin on the Golf, so I wanted to have a look there on my wagon. Is there an easy way to remove that trim piece (see picture below) and/or is that even what I need to do? I've tried asking in the "Interior" forum but I'm not getting anywhere and I know you had the trim disassembled. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ls6gto (May 11, 2010)

*Passenger Mirror Auto Dip?*

I've seen several Euro-spec VW/Audi vehicles with auto-dipping feature of the passenger mirror when in reverse; not certain if this is linked to having the RNS, rear sensors, or memory seats. Has anyone looked into this on the U.S. Spec GTI or TDI and if it can be activated in VCDS? - it mentions this in the manual (of course, a lot of other stuff is as well that I obviously don't have). This is quite a nice feature to have for performing parallel parking. 

If I were to say, start toying around with the coding on the passenger door module to look into this, would simply copying the original code somewhere as a backup allow me to recode it back in case I screw something up? 

I was however, able to disable the honk confirmation on locking, change lane signal to 5 blinks, window roll up/down using keyfob, and set the heated seat memory on my TDI. Unfortunately, no instrument dial staging (P/N ends in L, not D or H). I'm quite happy with these features and it took me about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Trepex said:


> Thanks Dana. Last question for now... I'm still trying to locate my position sensor in the Golf Wagon in order to unplug it when I swap to the RNS-510. You mentioned earlier that it was just below the shark fin on the Golf, so I wanted to have a look there on my wagon. Is there an easy way to remove that trim piece (see picture below) and/or is that even what I need to do? I've tried asking in the "Interior" forum but I'm not getting anywhere and I know you had the trim disassembled. Thanks a lot!


 I cannot verify the location on a wagon but if you remove that trim you should be able to peek in there. I had the LR "C" pillar off for wiring access and it was pretty accessible at that point since the headliner was partially hanging. 





ls6gto said:


> I've seen several Euro-spec VW/Audi vehicles with auto-dipping feature of the passenger mirror when in reverse; not certain if this is linked to having the RNS, rear sensors, or memory seats. Has anyone looked into this on the U.S. Spec GTI or TDI and if it can be activated in VCDS? - it mentions this in the manual (of course, a lot of other stuff is as well that I obviously don't have). This is quite a nice feature to have for performing parallel parking.
> 
> If I were to say, start toying around with the coding on the passenger door module to look into this, would simply copying the original code somewhere as a backup allow me to recode it back in case I screw something up?


 I believe the Mirror Down in Reverse feature is built into the software of the front window motors. I have went as far as coding it in 09, activating it in the MFA and coding the window motors but it will not activate. FWIW, this is activated on several non US vehicle scans I've received and they do not have power seats. 

Run (and save) an Auto-Scan prior to changing coding so you have a back-up. If you plan on changing any Adaptation values, those are not displayed in a scan. You will find the AdpLog in the Debug folder of VCDS and it will show before and after adaptation values. If you uninstall VCDS at any point it will be deleted so you may want to back it up.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

ls6gto said:


> I've seen several Euro-spec VW/Audi vehicles with auto-dipping feature of the passenger mirror when in reverse; not certain if this is linked to having the RNS, rear sensors, or memory seats. Has anyone looked into this on the U.S. Spec GTI or TDI and if it can be activated in VCDS? - it mentions this in the manual (of course, a lot of other stuff is as well that I obviously don't have). This is quite a nice feature to have for performing parallel parking.
> 
> If I were to say, start toying around with the coding on the passenger door module to look into this, would simply copying the original code somewhere as a backup allow me to recode it back in case I screw something up?


 this might help you, scroll down a little and you will see where he covers mirror dipping: 

http://furmanka.blogspot.com/2010/03/mk5-lusterka-mirrors.html 

...now i know thats not for a '10 but I'm sure the concept is the same for us, so it looks like it requires new hardware


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I cannot verify the location on a wagon but if you remove that trim you should be able to peek in there. I had the LR "C" pillar off for wiring access and it was pretty accessible at that point since the headliner was partially hanging.


 Any chance you or anyone else here could point me in the direction of some tips for removing the trim (and possibly C pillar, if necessary). I've been searching a LOT, both in there "Interior" forum and on the web in general, and haven't had much luck... no idea where to start  I realize this falls off-topic, but even just a pointer in the right direction would be a huge help.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

You could try  erWin  but I don't know how complete it will be on the 2010 JSW. I know the Gti and Jetta wiring diagrams are not complete at this point. 

Make > Volkswagen > Model(s): > Jetta (1K2) Jetta SportWagen (1K5) Jetta SportWagen (AJ5) > Document Type > Repair Manuals > Body Interior 

Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals do not show the 2010 at this point, so I would email them before purchasing. We also sell Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals at a discount to registered Ross-Tech customers. For future reference they are found here.


----------



## FRC GTi 6 (May 12, 2010)

Hey Dana, I am a member from South Africa and have had the R20 LED tail lights on my car from early January. I have been driving around with the on dash warning light since then. This afternoon, thanks to this thread I have finally gotten rid of the annoying orange light on the dash. 

The lights fitted to my car has both the rear fog and reverse lights. Using the coding confirmed by Vince and SFpegasus, I was getting an error that said check rear right reverse light (which I was expecting). All other light check errors were gone though. So I played around with the last 2 bits on the byte 18. The one that worked is 00100010. Finally, after four months the warning lamp on my dash is gone. 

Thanks Dana and to all the guys that have experimented and contributed to this thread.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Dana, 

I've found a lot of interesting codings in this site: http://www.iroc-forum.de/showthread.php?tid=5597. I ;ve tryed a couple of them and they work 

MAybe you already know alot of them. 

I've also found this list of all the codings for Byte 18 here: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269. It works by turning the dec number at the end to hex. 

My Seat Altea has a Byte 18 coding of 19 so according to this list " SE351/9 Halogen Halogen SE351/9 RdW TFL_S ROM 25". 

What do you say I try changing it to "SE351/9 Halogen Halogen SE351/9 NAR TFL_S ROM 18" meaning hex 12. Maybe this way I can have DRLs without the city light, tails and licence plates lights on at the same time. 

Do you think I can do any damage to my car?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

dimitrisTSI said:


> I've found a lot of interesting codings in this site: http://www.iroc-forum.de/showthread.php?tid=5597. I ;ve tryed a couple of them and they work
> 
> I've also found this list of all the codings for Byte 18 here: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269. It works by turning the dec number at the end to hex.


 Nice sleuthing! I'll bet this is a goldmine for Dana. 

Now if I could just figure out what these codes mean: _VW360 Halogen VW360 NAR TFL_0_LED+LED_SBBR" ROM 33_ I'd know how I coded my car. ha!


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm due to receive my LED tails with fog soon. I have my new micro-can cable and have the light switch with rear fog. I was wondering if there is a guide to add the additional wire from the switch to the module. I also would like to know if there is a final solution tot he code that is needed in Byte 18?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I've found a lot of interesting codings in this site: http://www.iroc-forum.de/showthread.php?tid=5597. I ;ve tryed a couple of them and they work
> 
> ...


 Did you try the Auto-ComingHome option?? 
Because that is an option i want to activate on my future Seat Leon. 

Grts, 

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Adjego,

as I far as I know you need the RLS in order for the auto option to work. You can find out how to recode here: http://www.seat-leon.de/vboard/showthread.php?t=85160&page=2

I don't have the RLS and I prefer the manual option as well.

Are your DRLs enabled ? If yes can you pls tell me if your tail & licence plate lights are on as well. I want to recode mine.

Rgrds,
Dimitris


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

*DRL to Fog Light & Cornering Fog Light*

I try these codes in my 2010 Golf Wagon with Halogen, no luck.

1. When I disable the DRL & change Byte 14 Bit 1 from 0 to 1 ---> no DRL fog light

2. enabling the Cornering Fog Light ---> no effect


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> as I far as I know you need the RLS in order for the auto option to work. You can find out how to recode here: http://www.seat-leon.de/vboard/showthread.php?t=85160&page=2
> 
> ...


You sure no how to find websites for all kind of information...

I don't have the car yet. The auto-scan i posted a couple of weeks ago, was a dealer-car.
Mine is being produced in week 23 if everything goes according to plan. It will be a MY2011 car so maybe everything will be different.

@Dana,

Is there a possiblity to enable the cruise-control information (Speed) from a Golf VI on a Seat?? Or is this a seperate controller??

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

In my 2010 Seat Altea (with the 1K0 937 086 C BMC) I've already recoded the following succesfully:

Scandinavian DRLs (I'll try to dimm them shortly) when I release the handbrake
DRLs with fogs
Convenience turn signal from 3 to 5 blinks

If your car is indeed a 2010 model and not a 2009 one I don't see why the codings you mention don't work. Maybe the problem lies in Byte 18 coding. Your car is US or Euro spec ?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> In my 2010 Seat Altea (with the 1K0 937 086 C BMC) I've already recoded the following succesfully:
> 
> Scandinavian DRLs (I'll try to dimm them shortly) when I release the handbrake
> DRLs with fogs
> ...


As i mentioned before, I don't have the car yet. The car will be a 2011 Modelyear. Usually several changes are made when a new modelyear is introduced. Some codes can be changed. 

I just have to wait untill my car is in...

Grts,

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

@ Adjego

Are the DRLs mandatory in your country ?

The car you're having, does it have seperate DRLs or they're enabled through the Low Beam ?


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

*Found it!*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You could try  erWin  but I don't know how complete it will be on the 2010 JSW. I know the Gti and Jetta wiring diagrams are not complete at this point. Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals do not show the 2010 at this point, so I would email them before purchasing. We also sell Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals at a discount to registered Ross-Tech customers. For future reference they are found here.


Thanks, Dana. I managed the disassembly without any real trouble and found the sensor in the headliner to the left of the shark fin. I posted over in the Mark VI forum for anyone looking to find it, in the future.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lf-Wagon-(Sportwagen)&p=65754160#post65754160

I'll certainly keep an eye out for an updated 2010 Repair Manual and then pick it up from you folks. To have it on DVD is very appealing!


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> @ Adjego
> 
> Are the DRLs mandatory in your country ?
> 
> The car you're having, does it have seperate DRLs or they're enabled through the Low Beam ?


DRL's are not yet mandatory in the Netherlands. My Seat Leon will not have seperate DRL's. Only the Xenon lights have seperate DRL's on the Seat.
For my car i'm going to activate them on the low beam, the Scandinavian setting. 

I made a list which thinks i want to activate...

- Coming Home (old logic) Thanks for the info on that...
- Staging 
- DRL's
- Rain Closing
- Rain Lights
- Disable Seatbelt Chime

Maybe i come up with some other things but this is my list for now.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> DRL's are not yet mandatory in the Netherlands. My Seat Leon will not have seperate DRL's. Only the Xenon lights have seperate DRL's on the Seat.
> For my car i'm going to activate them on the low beam, the Scandinavian setting.
> 
> I made a list which thinks i want to activate...
> ...


Have you seen the car with the DRLs on ? I'm asking you all these questions because I have activated them with the Low Beams but I don't like the fact that the tail lights are on as well. I also noticed that the coding from "your" car is different than mine (DRLs with seperate lights & also Byte 18 coding is different;00 instead of 19 in my car.

So maybe I'll try with your coding and see what happens.

Pls feel free to ask for codings etc. Its nice to find someone with a Seat instead of VW.

Kind regards,

Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Have you seen the car with the DRLs on ? I'm asking you all these questions because I have activated them with the Low Beams but I don't like the fact that the tail lights are on as well. I also noticed that the coding from "your" car is different than mine (DRLs with seperate lights & also Byte 18 coding is different;00 instead of 19 in my car.
> 
> So maybe I'll try with your coding and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Hi Dimitris,

The codings i posted were before i made changes. But i tried the DRL setting and indeed all the light were on, including taillights.

Have you found the coding for closing the windows with the remote. Standard you have to hold the close button the whole time untill they are closed.
But with the older versions before the facelift, it was holding the close button untill the windows go up, and then you could release and the windows closed all the way.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All:
The solution for the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta has now been solved with the help of Dana. Go with the wire swap as per pre 2009 Jetta and send your scan to Dana.

Thanks again

Dana of Ross Tech Rocks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

FRC GTi 6 said:


> Thanks Dana and to all the guys that have experimented and contributed to this thread.


Hi, Thanks for the update on the coding (00100010 -or- 22) and the compliments  




dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Dana,
> My Seat Altea has a Byte 18 coding of 19 so according to this list " SE351/9 Halogen Halogen SE351/9 RdW TFL_S ROM 25".
> 
> What do you say I try changing it to "SE351/9 Halogen Halogen SE351/9 NAR TFL_S ROM 18" meaning hex 12. Maybe this way I can have DRLs without the city light, tails and licence plates lights on at the same time.
> ...


Thanks for the links. I've been off for a few days but I will look the coding over when I return. The general coding listed in that first link look pretty accurate. I still need to look at the Byte 18 stuff.

I don't know about that coding configuration on your car. If you do try this, let us know what the results are.




ZIPN VW said:


> I'm due to receive my LED tails with fog soon. I have my new micro-can cable and have the light switch with rear fog. I was wondering if there is a guide to add the additional wire from the switch to the module. I also would like to know if there is a final solution tot he code that is needed in Byte 18?


I don't have a DIY yet. The install of the lights is pretty straight forward. The coding may vary based on the vehicle and the module that is installed. I had to wire the rear fog signal wire from the switch to the module and reconfigure the wiring at the module for the rear fog lamp.

If you are a registered Ross-Tech customer, send the Auto-Scan and all of the part numbers from the lights and switch to me. I can provide you some pointers and photos.



chowster1 said:


> I try these codes in my 2010 Golf Wagon with Halogen, no luck.
> 1. When I disable the DRL & change Byte 14 Bit 1 from 0 to 1 ---> no DRL fog light
> 2. enabling the Cornering Fog Light ---> no effect


Please post the Auto-Scan from this vehicle. If you have the before and after scans, please post both. 



adjego said:


> @Dana,
> Is there a possiblity to enable the cruise-control information (Speed) from a Golf VI on a Seat?? Or is this a seperate controller??
> Kind Regards,
> Adjego


Please post the Auto-Scan when you receive this car. The VW models display the cruise control "set" speed in the lower left corner of the MFA when it is on.




bigshaft said:


> Hello All:
> The solution for the LED Tail Lights for the 2010 Jetta has now been solved with the help of Dana. Go with the wire swap as per pre 2009 Jetta and send your scan to Dana.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...


Hi Edward, Thanks for the update! We should update this thread and let "Fignewton" know how you made out with the lights.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4843160

I don't remember how many of the wire colors were different compared to the MK5. If you have any pics of the configuration after moving the wires we can link them from the other thread. -OR- We can just list the colors and pin numbers you ended up with.

I'll contact you via email next week.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Thank you for your help. As soon as i get the lights I will send you a scan. I just hope I know how to get it.


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All:
These are the wire colors for the 2010 Jetta Tdi after the European LED Tail light Mod. RIGHT SIDE (passenger) 1. Brown 2. Grey/Red 3.Green/Black 4.Purple/Black LEFT SIDE (Drivers) 1. Brown 2.Grey/Black 3. Purple/Black 4. Red/Black


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

chowster1 said:


> I try these codes in my 2010 Golf Wagon with Halogen, no luck.
> 
> 1. When I disable the DRL & change Byte 14 Bit 1 from 0 to 1 ---> no DRL fog light
> 
> 2. enabling the Cornering Fog Light ---> no effect


Hi Dana,

I've it working now.

1. Fog Lights are working as DRL. When I was manually changing Byte 14, I did not press Enter key afterwards, oops. BTW, I did uncheck the main DRL (reduced high beam) in Byte 15 but it appears to be on as well, can they be disabled?

2. The Corner Light is function fine...I had thought the light comes on when you use the blinkers. Actual they turn on depending on the angle of the steering wheel.

Should I upload my Autoscan just for FYI?

thanks, Carolus


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

chowster1 said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I've it working now.
> 
> ...


1) Please post the Auto-Scan after the coding change. I'll take a look at it. 

2) I should note something about the fogs as cornering lights in the first post. (Headlights on, steering wheel turned, etc.)


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> 1) Please post the Auto-Scan after the coding change. I'll take a look at it.
> 
> 2) I should note something about the fogs as cornering lights in the first post. (Headlights on, steering wheel turned, etc.)


Hi Dana, here is my scan

Saturday,15,May,2010,23:01:59:52390
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWTL8AJ5AM664400 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6935 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0350072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492800FE880F06E492190042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00148
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 E HW: 5K0 937 086 E
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0028 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 2D380E3F902F3EC4000800816400878405000086535D8560648020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 22021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AE8F- 
Coding: 00003047
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 G HW: 5K0 920 870 G
Component: KOMBI H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00148
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04102
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AE HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 161209F2000926
Coding: E9807F06001213002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7BMZ04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 920 870 G
Component: IMMO H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01102
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667747999 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000445641
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 161209F2000926
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000443950
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3060673
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Based on that coding it looks like the DRL's should only be on as fog lights, not with the headlights. Try removing the "Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active" coding and see if the DRL's change to fogs only. Let me know what the results are.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Scandinavian DRLs (I'll try to dimm them shortly) when I release the handbrake


Did you manage to dimm your DRL's?? Your Fogs are your DRL's now??

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> Did you manage to dimm your DRL's?? Your Fogs are your DRL's now??
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Adjego


I'll try to do this over the weekend. I'm not sure though if Byte 24 dimms only the fogs when they work as DRLs and not the Low Beams. I'll try to enable also the function to turn off the respective DRL when blinking. 

I've tryed to recode the fogs as DRLs successfully but now I use my Low Beams as DRLs.

Regards,
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> I'll try to do this over the weekend. I'm not sure though if Byte 24 dimms only the fogs when they work as DRLs and not the Low Beams. I'll try to enable also the function to turn off the respective DRL when blinking.
> 
> I've tryed to recode the fogs as DRLs successfully but now I use my Low Beams as DRLs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm only interested in the dimming of the low beams actually...
Because using the fog light as DRL's in the netherlands is not allowed.

BTW, did you try enabling Staging?? That's a really cool option....

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Dana, 

I should be getting my lights today but will not be able to install later in the day. Will I need to purchase an additional wire to have my rear fogs work? I needed one when I wanted to run my city lights as my parking lights. If I do need one, can you provide me a part number?


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> Dana,
> 
> I should be getting my lights today but will not be able to install later in the day. Will I need to purchase an additional wire to have my rear fogs work? I needed one when I wanted to run my city lights as my parking lights. If I do need one, can you provide me a part number?



For the rear fog you will need to purchase a euro switch to get it to work, and as for the rear fog and the city lights the part number for the wire you are needing is the same :000979009E


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

TXRanger83 said:


> For the rear fog you will need to purchase a euro switch to get it to work, and as for the rear fog and the city lights the part number for the wire you are needing is the same :000979009E


Thank you very much. I will get one a the dealer before I go home. I have the city light one installed already.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Here are the parts

5K0 945 093 P (Inner Light Left)
5K0 945 094 P (Inner Light Right)
5K0 945 095 L (Outer Light)
5K0 945 096 L (Outer Light)

5K0898005 (Euro Switch)
000979009E (Wire for Rear Fog)

Auto Scan

VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326

Thursday,20,May,2010,18:42:10:29774

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
77

VIN: Deleted by me  

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49290000880F06E9921B0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 69180A3E90272AC40008008170000D0445050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 93007 999 58668

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08011 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 3711 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.26
Time: 17:49:01

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.10 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A7YA7 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000732
Shop #: WSC 93007 999 58668

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 D HW: 5K6 920 870 D
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 050110F1000958
Coding: E9817F06500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667749075 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8364011
Coding: 240700000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

1 Fault Found:
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 3119 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.09
Time: 19:51:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198832936
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8364011
Coding: 240700000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

1 Fault Found:
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 3119 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.09
Time: 19:51:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005152514
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 93007 999 58668

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

hi guys can anyone point me to where I can change the 'coming home' to the old logic? Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> Here are the parts
> 
> 5K0 945 093 P (Inner Light Left)
> 5K0 945 094 P (Inner Light Right)
> ...


The Rear Fog story is a bit long  I would prefer to do this via Email, are you a registered customer? If you purchased the VCDS system directly from us you are registered. Feel free to IM me the Short Serial # from the interface. 


In the meanwhile the Rear fog trigger wire is installed the same way Joe has described in this thread: DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights

Run it from Pin 7 (T10h/7) at the HL switch -to- Pin 17 of the Black connector (A/17) on the Cent. Elect module. At that point the signal wire work is done.

My concern at this point is if you have the wiring at the module to the rear fog lamp, or if we have to do some more swapping. If we do you will have to dismantle the Black connector again to do this. 

The VIN and production date will be very helpful. Based on that Gateway and Cent. Elect. module, this car looks like a newer production.



Lams said:


> hi guys can anyone point me to where I can change the 'coming home' to the old logic? Thanks


Lams, I think you have a 2010 Eos. Please post the Auto-Scan from this car. If you have one posted somewhere, just provide a link. I'm having a hard time with the search feature


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Email works.... where do you want me to email the details about the cable?


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Lights and rear fog trigger wire installed. I'm using the 04 in Byte 18. No error lights except when I try to activate the rear fog. The rear fog does not light up, however I do get a rear fog icon light.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

So I want to add the rear fog light to my 2010 JSW but I see that our CECM is combined with the CCM and is the lowline model. Can I even add the read fog on this CECM? is the pinout the same for adding the jumper wire?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> Lights and rear fog trigger wire installed. I'm using the 04 in Byte 18. No error lights except when I try to activate the rear fog. The rear fog does not light up, however I do get a rear fog icon light.


Okay, the real concern was the Byte 18 coding since Ross-Tech cannot be held responsible for any problems including control module failure. You have the coding done, so we can move on to wiring and my notes  


I did a LED and rear fog retrofit on a LHD 2010 Gti (US market) vehicle and I did not have wiring to the fog light from the factory. The Byte 18 coding of "04" worked on my early production (2009-08-14) vehicle with this module installed:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0536 
Revision: 00103 AC 


These notes may be helpful while checking the voltage to the rear fog and reverse lights.

-----
Wiring notes:

My Cent. Elect. module has 3 positions for reverse and rear fog lights:

1) T52A (Black connector) Terminal 28 is a gray and white stripe wire that was run to my Driver's side reverse light.

2) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 28 is a black and blue strip wire that was run to my Passenger's side reverse light.

3) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 47 is the rear fog power wire. It is not in any of my wiring diagrams, but this terminal is occupied by a blue and green stripe wire.

I had to switch the #1 (Gray and white) wire with this #3 (Blue and Green) wire. I removed the original wire and installed the reverse light wire in that location, since I knew it was the rear fog power. I would recommend taping off the Blue and Green wire and securing it. 

As an alternative, you could run a new wire from the module to the tail, but that is silly IMO. The LR reverse light is N/A at this point so you might as well use his existing wire.

If you need to swap the mentioned wiring, this will require a VW style wire terminal removal tool. I used two flat blades like  this but you could make something. Check out penclnck on the TDI Forum. 

Let me know if this is accurate. I have found some wiring diagram discrepancies with my car in other areas.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

do you have a diagram or picture showing where these modules are and what they look like? I hope changing the code to 04 is not going to be a problem. I have been driving with it for a little and so far nothing is happening.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Also, where do I activate the rear fog in vag-com?


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*LED Tail Light install notes*

Today I installed my LED Tail lights









Installation notes:

This car was built 1/20/10, and seems to have a newer revision of the module 09 software. I did not have to change Byte 18 to make these lights work correctly. Plug and play, no "bulb out" warning lights displayed. I DO NOT have a rear fog light, but do have the euro light switch installed.

Here is my Module 09 information:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574
Revision: 00103 AF
Coding: 6F180A3E90252AC48008008174008D044505*00*86435D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08011 21 0512
Coding: 009795

I did try setting Byte 18 to 20 and 21, but both settings, gave me the "Bulb Out" warning light.

It may be that 2010 and later build cars take the LED tail lights without any modification.

I replaced the filament turn signal bulbs with High Power LED bulbs (7440-AHP3) from *SuperBrightLEDS.com*, and these bulbs worked perfectly as turn signal bulbs. No "bulb out" warning light displayed.

I have left the backup lights as a filament bulb because they are brighter than any LED that I can get to fit in the socket.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

The rest of the lights work as well without the change, but i switched it to 04 to see if the rear fog would work. I guess I have to wait until I get more info about this module and the connectors I have to rewire. I guess not many people went without the.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I followed the instructions above and the rear fog does not come on. I also get a bulb warning light as soon as i try to turn the rear fog on. Is there any coding i need to do? Should i put the wire back in the original place?

Update:
Code 04 or 00 has the same results. no error code until i try to turn on the rear fogs.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> I followed the instructions above and the rear fog does not come on. I also get a bulb warning light as soon as i try to turn the rear fog on. Is there any coding i need to do? Should i put the wire back in the original place?
> 
> Update:
> Code 04 or 00 has the same results. no error code until i try to turn on the rear fogs.


I would expect the same results after installing that signal wire from the HL switch to the module and then coding Byte 18 to enable the fog. The fault code when the light switch is on in the rear fog position is only normal if the wiring isn't correct or completed. 

I drove around like that for a while, and not switching on (the non functional) rear fog light prevented faults. This is why I resorted to back probing several pins until I found the power for the fog lamp, since it's not in the schematics. 

Did you have the same color wires in these positions? : 

1) T52A (Black connector) Terminal 28 is a gray and white stripe wire that was run to my Driver's side reverse light.

2) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 28 is a black and blue strip wire that was run to my Passenger's side reverse light. 

3) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 47 is the rear fog power wire. It is not in any of my wiring diagrams, but this terminal is occupied by a blue and green stripe wire.

I was able to verify power switching to the blue and green stripe wire after installing the HL switch and coding the module. The Rear fog Icon on the dash is also a reassurance that the switching is correct to the module.

If you plug in the connectors very carefully without the locking shells on, you can use a DVOM or LED test light to check for power while operating the switch. I'll update the previous post with some pics. over the weekend.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Tweak3D said:


> So I want to add the rear fog light to my 2010 JSW but I see that our CECM is combined with the CCM and is the lowline model. Can I even add the read fog on this CECM? is the pinout the same for adding the jumper wire?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


That JSW probably has a different 09 module installed and it may have a flash update available already. Please post the Auto-Scan so we can check it out.

I haven't heard of any JSW owner's adding a rear fog light yet. I can say the wiring diagrams look more complete than the Sedan at this point.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That JSW probably has a different 09 module installed and it may have a flash update available already. Please post the Auto-Scan so we can check it out.
> 
> I haven't heard of any JSW owner's adding a rear fog light yet. I can say the wiring diagrams look more complete than the Sedan at this point.


Here ya go

Tuesday,11,May,2010,19:29:48:10807
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: xxxx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6935 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492900FF881106EA92220042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0129 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D380E1A902F3EC480080081400000C401000086535D8560648020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 23031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 020310F1001480
Coding: E9807F07001612002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7B9A04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667794498 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3067362
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.02
Time: 19:55:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000329339539
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Orient Express said:


> Today I installed my LED Tail lights
> 
> Installation notes:
> 
> ...



I stumbled upon similar results. It's clear we do NOT understand Byte 18. *Maybe Dana will chime in here.*

I was looking at my car and it seemed to me that after the retrofit, the marker lights in the bumper seemed somewhat dim. Not that I had paid much attention to them before the retrofit, but they didn't seem bright enough. After some extensive (google translate) research on the web, I found this may be one of the undesireable symptoms of SOME retrofits (depends on BCM software version?). So for kicks, I decided to code my car back to Byte 18=00 (previously 21)and see if there was a difference in the brightness of the marker light.

While there was no noticible difference in the brightness of the light, there were also NO ERROR CODES. So I thought I'd leave it overnight and see what happens in the morning. No "light out" indicator, everything seemed normal. Another scan a week later still shows no errors. 

Date of production 11/05/2009

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272A0480080081700085844101*00*86534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I only looked for two wires I needed to switch and the colours and locations were the same as what you posted. When I switch on the rear fog, I do get the rear fog light in my cluster, but a few seconds later, the error light comes on.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

So you moved the wire that Dana listed in 1) to the position that is listed in 3) and you still get the bulb out warning?

1) T52A (Black connector) Terminal 28 is a gray and white stripe wire that was run to my Driver's side reverse light.

2) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 28 is a black and blue strip wire that was run to my Passenger's side reverse light.

3) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 47 is the rear fog power wire. It is not in any of my wiring diagrams, but this terminal is occupied by a blue and green stripe wire.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

aenea said:


> So you moved the wire that Dana listed in 1) to the position that is listed in 3) and you still get the bulb out warning?
> 
> 1) T52A (Black connector) Terminal 28 is a gray and white stripe wire that was run to my Driver's side reverse light.
> 
> ...


Yes and taped up the blue/green stripe wire. Bulb out warning. I would look at the bulb, but i cannot figure out how to take it out.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> Yes and taped up the blue/green stripe wire. Bulb out warning. I would look at the bulb, but i cannot figure out how to take it out.





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I have received feedback from a few vehicles that have done the Plug and Play (using TM Tuning adapters) and coding mod. with two reverse lights. They have been successful with the Byte 18 coding of: 00100000 OR Hex value of 20. Ross-Tech cannot be held responsible if anything happens to your module based on that suggestion.
> I've personally done this and surely the rear fog and the white reverse light do light up. In my case it results in a fault for the LR rev. light *because it's a red LED*. (And looks pretty foolish).
> I would recommend that one of you do this and update each other. If it’s a FAIL, both of you don't want the same problem



Looks like a coding issue?


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> Looks like a coding issue?


 I'm going to try to get out my test light and see if there is power going threw the wire. I hope its just coding.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

I just added a rear fog to my 2010 JSW using Dana's instructions. The trigger wire went to A17. The driver's side reverse wire went from A28 to C47. I changed the coding of byte 18 to 02. 

The mystery of what the wire that was already in C47 did was resolved because I get a bulb out warning now on the passenger DRL, if I turn the DRL's on. 



Tweak3D said:


> So I want to add the rear fog light to my 2010 JSW but I see that our CECM is combined with the CCM and is the lowline model. Can I even add the read fog on this CECM? is the pinout the same for adding the jumper wire?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

aenea said:


> I just added a rear fog to my 2010 JSW using Dana's instructions. The trigger wire went to A17. The driver's side reverse wire went from A28 to C47. I changed the coding of byte 18 to 02.
> 
> The mystery of what the wire that was already in C47 did was resolved because I get a bulb out warning now on the passenger DRL, if I turn the DRL's on.


I wonder if I need to change my byte 18 to 02


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

I dunno, I picked a likely looking code from this page:

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269

But, I have a JSW, so I have halogens, and don't have LED tails. I don't think that code would apply to you.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

aenea said:


> I just added a rear fog to my 2010 JSW using Dana's instructions. The trigger wire went to A17. The driver's side reverse wire went from A28 to C47. I changed the coding of byte 18 to 02.
> 
> The mystery of what the wire that was already in C47 did was resolved because I get a bulb out warning now on the passenger DRL, if I turn the DRL's on.


so I am assuming that you turned off the driving lights now and you don't get the check bulb light anymore?


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

After spending some time with my test light, I found that the adapters had a loose connection. A little more time to fix the adapters and all is working. My Byte 18 is set to 00. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes, the DRL's are off and it's not throwing an error.

So, I was thinking about this and the fact that it throws a bulb error if the DRL's are enabled implies that it's looking at another pin now to power the passenger side DRL bulb. Afterall C47 has the rear fog bulb plugged into it and that should cause it to pass the diagnostics if it were still looking at that pin for the passenger DRL.

Edit 20100523 - Problem resolved

I found an old post from maloosheck that said that there was some confustion on the wiring diagrams because the right DRL and left reverse lights were both shown as powered from A28. So I moved the wire that used to be on C47 to A28 and the DRL's work properly now.

Summary-

Stock:
Byte 18 - 00
CECM A28 - left reverse
CECM C47 - right DRL

Modified
Byte 18 - 02
CECM A28 - right DRL
CECM C47 - left rear fog


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

aenea said:


> Yes, the DRL's are off and it's not throwing an error.
> 
> So, I was thinking about this and the fact that it throws a bulb error if the DRL's are enabled implies that it's looking at another pin now to power the passenger side DRL bulb. Afterall C47 has the rear fog bulb plugged into it and that should cause it to pass the diagnostics if it were still looking at that pin for the passenger DRL.
> 
> *Dana, do you have any guesses about what pin is powering the passenger DRL now?*


Thats an interesting idea you have there. If changing coding could make the pins change, maybe there is a possibility to add fogs to our cars without a relay setup. I know you can code it, but obviously when you attempt to turn them on, you get a bulb out. hmmmm


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> After spending some time with my test light, I found that the adapters had a loose connection. A little more time to fix the adapters and all is working. My Byte 18 is set to 00. I'm a happy camper.


That's THREE of us now with byte 18 set to 00. :screwy:


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> That's THREE of us now with byte 18 set to 00. :screwy:


I guess the new module is able setup to handle LED tails from the factory so retro fit is easier. Lucky for us. My build date is Jan 2010.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> I guess the new module is able setup to handle LED tails from the factory so retro fit is easier. Lucky for us. My build date is Jan 2010.


My build date fell just within week 45 which was apparently causing all the problems at first.

Your software revision is newer than mine.

Are your headlights halogen or xenon? Mine are halogen.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> My build date fell just within week 45 which was apparently causing all the problems at first.
> 
> Your software revision is newer than mine.
> 
> Are your headlights halogen or xenon? Mine are halogen.


Xenon. Up here in Canada, xenon is the only choice. We do not get halogen.


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

no success after disabling the Corner light. The high beam & fog light are both on for DRL. 

Actually I do not mind, I starting to like the looks of both lights on. 

thanks, Carolus


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Based on that coding it looks like the DRL's should only be on as fog lights, not with the headlights. Try removing the "Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active" coding and see if the DRL's change to fogs only. Let me know what the results are.


no success after disabling the Corner light. The high beam & fog light are both on for DRL.

Actually I do not mind, I starting to like the looks of both lights on.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

FWIW, changing Byte 18 back to zeros does change the coding value displayed, but does not change the lighting behavior on my car. It did not when the car had the factory lights installed either, that was a mess! So, despite the fact that it reads "00" it is really pulling from the "04" lighting map. I will do some additional testing and will report back about this Byte 18 coding. It sounds like Byte 18 could be a whole new thread  




Tweak3D said:


> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
> Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0129
> Revision: BI111001
> ...


According to the TSB I have, that module is not eligible for an update programming. Your original question was regarding a possible rear fog installation and I will have to dig into some wiring diagrams. It looks like aenea might have this solved before I do  




aenea said:


> I just added a rear fog to my 2010 JSW using Dana's instructions. The trigger wire went to A17. The driver's side reverse wire went from A28 to C47. I changed the coding of byte 18 to 02.
> 
> The mystery of what the wire that was already in C47 did was resolved because I get a bulb out warning now on the passenger DRL, if I turn the DRL's on.





aenea said:


> I dunno, I picked a likely looking code from this page:
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269
> 
> But, I have a JSW, so I have halogens, and don't have LED tails. I don't think that code would apply to you.





aenea said:


> Yes, the DRL's are off and it's not throwing an error.
> 
> So, I was thinking about this and the fact that it throws a bulb error if the DRL's are enabled implies that it's looking at another pin now to power the passenger side DRL bulb. Afterall C47 has the rear fog bulb plugged into it and that should cause it to pass the diagnostics if it were still looking at that pin for the passenger DRL.
> 
> ...



Oh boy. I actually suspect that "Mystery wire" should have gone to a trailer module on the Golf. I can't think of anything else that the signal would have to run through. This is speculation and I haven't been able to find it in any schematics yet.

Thanks for the update! Looks like I need to compare the JSW diagrams to the coding and wiring you tested.

Did the JSW tail light have an open position for an additional bulb already? 




chowster1 said:


> no success after disabling the Corner light. The high beam & fog light are both on for DRL.
> 
> Actually I do not mind, I starting to like the looks of both lights on.


I either need to pull that from the first page post or add a note, again, about the Halogen cars? I don't know if we are going to find a work around with coding alone.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> That's THREE of us now with byte 18 set to 00. :screwy:


Update - FIVE of us now. Thanks vincesfo & Dana. 



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> FWIW, changing Byte 18 back to zeros does change the coding value displayed, but does not change the lighting behavior on my car. It did not when the car had the factory lights installed either, that was a mess! So, despite the fact that it reads "00" it is really pulling from the "04" lighting map. I will do some additional testing and will report back about this Byte 18 coding. It sounds like Byte 18 could be a whole new thread



Dana, I agree with your lighting map observation. My theory is that coding back to "00" does nothing - you'd have to set it to something else to really change the behaivor. I'm going to take some voltage readings first and and then try some other codes in an effort to get my (dimmed) markers back up to full brightness.

I'd be curious if others have noticed the dimmed marker lights. These are hardly visible in daylight.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Oh boy. I actually suspect that "Mystery wire" should have gone to a trailer module on the Golf. I can't think of anything else that the signal would have to run through. This is speculation and I haven't been able to find it in any schematics yet.
> 
> Thanks for the update! Looks like I need to compare the JSW diagrams to the coding and wiring you tested.
> 
> Did the JSW tail light have an open position for an additional bulb already?


The mystery wire in C47 definitely ran the passenger DRL in my default configuration. Once I changed the byte 18 coding to 02, the passenger DRL was powered by A28.

No open position in the JSW tail light for rear fog. I had to replace it with euro tail light. The rear fog replaces the driver's side reverse light.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

aenea said:


> The mystery wire in C47 definitely ran the passenger DRL in my default configuration. Once I changed the byte 18 coding to 02, the passenger DRL was powered by A28.
> 
> No open position in the JSW tail light for rear fog. I had to replace it with euro tail light. The rear fog replaces the driver's side reverse light.


So just out of curiosity, why couldn't I just keep my stock housing and replace the reverse light blub with a red one? Wouldn't this produce the same results?


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Dimmed side markers and parking lights*



> I was looking at my car and it seemed to me that after the LED tail light retrofit, the marker lights in the front bumper seemed somewhat dim. Not that I had paid much attention to them before the retrofit, but they didn't seem bright enough.


I discovered the same issue with my car. I have the euro headlight switch installed, and I have now noticed after changing Byte 18 to 20 & 21, then back to 00, that my side maker lights and parking (city) lights are now at about 50% brightness.

I would look forward to solutions for this. Is there a way to reset the module 9 back to a default state?


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

You'd still have to make the coding and wiring changes. But yeah, just adding a red bulb should work. The tail with the rear fog uses a clear bulb and a red lens, but the final product is: red light


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Once I get my car back from the dealer, I think I will try switching out the wiring, updating the coding along with a red bulb, see if I can save myself the $130 for the new taillight. Ill post pics when I can


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Orient Express said:


> I discovered the same issue with my car. I have the euro headlight switch installed, and I have now noticed after changing Byte 18 to 20 & 21, then back to 00, that my side maker lights and parking (city) lights are now at about 50% brightness.
> 
> I would look forward to solutions for this. Is there a way to reset the module 9 back to a default state?


I was _wondering_ if we had an issue going on. I'm going to check voltage.

I wish I had ONLY cleared the codes when I got the first errors, but I went ahead and recoded to "21" assuming it was required. Lesson learned.

Now I think by coding to "21", I set up a "dimmed" parking light circuit. That's how I think they handle the inner tails at lower brightness. Just a theory. There's only three wires to the brake/turn module and one has to be the ground. I think when you step on the brake, you get full voltage. I think tail lights are a lower voltage situation. A voltage test will confirm.

I think returning the coding to "00" had no effect as that is "BCM default", which I think means you didn't change anything. I think you have to force it into a stock mode that will generate errors, then return it to "00" and clear the codes and see if I get my markers back to full brightness. I think I will try "03" first as that is supposed to be "VW360 Halogen VW360 NAR TFL_0 ROM 3". 

I saw somewhere that some air force guy made reference to a US-spec vehicle he got in (England?) that he had some coding work done to make his inner tails equivlent to fogs, since he does not have the fog tails. If LEDs dim the way I think (just a theory) they do, this would be easy. This also sets up a scenario where under braking, you could get the inner tails up to full brightness. Again, just a theory.

Hey *Dana*, mind if we hijack your thread?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I prepared this several hours ago, but I'll post it now that I'm back:



aenea said:


> I found an old post from maloosheck that said that there was some confustion on the wiring diagrams because the right DRL and
> left reverse lights were both shown as powered from A28. So I moved the wire that used to be on C47 to A28 and the DRL's work
> properly now.
> 
> ...



Just to clear up the Jetta info, they have renamed the 09 module connectors in the wiring diagrams, unlike the Golf. The conversion is listed here if anyone wishes to compare my findings:

A - 52-Pin Connector -T52 A- black -A- aka "M" in Wiring Diagram
B - 52-Pin Connector -T52 B- white -B- aka "N" in Wiring Diagram
C - 52-Pin Connector -T52 C- brown -C- aka "P" in Wiring Diagram


On the JSW (NOT Sedan):

1) T52A (Black connector) Terminal 28 - black and blue strip wire that goes to the Left Back up light (M16)

2) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 28 - black and blue strip wire that goes to the Right Back up light (M17)

3) T52C (Brown connector) Terminal 47 - blue and green stripe wire that goes to the Right Low Beam Headlamp (M31)

Based on the live testing and all of aenea’s contributions, it looks like this is pretty accurate. My main question is if the new module behaves the same way? 





sfpegasus said:


> I was _wondering_ if we had an issue going on. I'm going to check voltage.
> 
> I wish I had ONLY cleared the codes when I got the first errors, but I went ahead and recoded to "21" assuming it was required. Lesson learned.


I don't know if this undo will work for you, but when I basically crashed 09, back in Oct. or so, I did find a procedure that worked. Edit, I tested this with the LED lights installed and my module did default to factory settings. The Rear fog Icon no longer worked, the LR fog light became a reverse light, all 5 faults were back - identical to the new LED lights from day one.

1) Code Byte 18 to 03 
2) Code Byte 18 to 00




sfpegasus said:


> There's only three wires to the brake/turn module and one has to be the ground. I think when you step on the brake, you get full voltage. I think tail lights are a lower voltage situation. A voltage test will confirm.


Yes, typically 100% intensity (voltage) is sent for brake lights. 20% for tail lights. On the 3 wires, you would have a constant ground, brake / tail, and turn signal. 



sfpegasus said:


> Hey *Dana*, mind if we hijack your thread?


If you mean the Byte 18 stuff, I agree that it may be easier to follow if located in it a separate thread.


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*One more Byte 18 post before we split off*

I just finished trying a few things,

I set byte 18 to Decimal 03 - got the front side markers and city lights back up to full power, BUT all of the rear light faults are back.

Tried 33, got side marker and city lights up to full power, but got rear fog lamp error (I don't have a rear fog)

I then tried setting byte 18 to 43, that got the side markers and city lights up to full power, AND none of the bulb out faults returned. I have a GTI with Xenon, and No rear fog light.

So byte 18 set to 43 (decimal) seems to work for my GTI with Xenon front lights. Everything seems to work ok, I will give it a workout tomorrow.

I'd be interested to see if others have the same luck with this.


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Just to clear up the Jetta info, they have renamed the 09 module connectors in the wiring diagrams, unlike the Golf. The conversion is listed here if anyone wishes to compare my findings:
> 
> A - 52-Pin Connector -T52 A- black -A- aka "M" in Wiring Diagram
> B - 52-Pin Connector -T52 B- white -B- aka "N" in Wiring Diagram
> C - 52-Pin Connector -T52 C- brown -C- aka "P" in Wiring Diagram


Does this mean you are getting closer to knowing the necessary pin swapping for LED tails with rear fog for the 2010 jetta sedan?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Orient Express said:


> I just finished trying a few things,
> 
> I set byte 18 to Decimal 03 - got the front side markers and city lights back up to full power, BUT all of the rear light faults are back.
> 
> ...


INTERESTING! I *knew* there was an issue with the dim markers. Nice work! :beer: Post a scan of your 09 module so we have a reference to the BCM and revision. I'll do some legwork this weekend with my TDI. (Halogen)

Maybe we should move this discussion over to the MKVI forum...... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes, typically 100% intensity (voltage) is sent for brake lights. 20% for tail lights. On the 3 wires, you would have a constant ground, brake signal and the tail signal.


Wouldn't that be ground, brake and turn? (brake and tail sharing a wire at varying intensity?)

And the inner tail would be ground, tail and reverse? (or fog)?

If this is true, would that explain the prototype leds lighting up the inner lights as brake lights?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If you mean the Byte 18 stuff, I agree that it may be easier to follow if located in it a separate thread.


Hopefully we can pick up the byte 18 discussion over in the MKVI forum for here on. Thanks, Dana.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=65968055&viewfull=1#post65968055


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I will try these codes too. I'll wait until it gets darker to see the difference better.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> Wouldn't that be ground, brake and turn? (brake and tail sharing a wire at varying intensity?)
> 
> And the inner tail would be ground, tail and reverse? (or fog)?


 
Yes, that's what I meant to type. It didn't come out that way  I'll edit that one above.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> Hopefully we can pick up the byte 18 discussion over in the MKVI forum for here on. Thanks, Dana.
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=65968055&viewfull=1#post65968055


Yes, good call. I'm on my way


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dana do you know where in siren pin #1 need to go in 09 module?Witch connector and what pin in connector?
It is 2010 Jetta.


----------



## thutty2 (May 12, 2004)

Dana, I seem to be having an issue with the dash lights. I have disabled the drl's and activated instrument staging. Now the dash lights come on when it is bright outside yet go out when I enter a dark place such as a parking garage. Could this be related to the disabling of the drl's?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

thutty2 said:


> Dana, I seem to be having an issue with the dash lights. I have disabled the drl's and activated instrument staging. Now the dash lights come on when it is bright outside yet go out when I enter a dark place such as a parking garage. Could this be related to the disabling of the drl's?


There's a light sensor in the cluster that controls the lighting in the cluster. It's apparently designed to "encourage" you to turn your lights on when ambient lighting falls below a defined level. It's annoying and I hope we can find an override soon.

Disabling the drls and activating staging have no effect on this.


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*2010 Jetta Prob: Accidentally turned off outside temp when I installed RNS510*

Help! I accidentally (and unintentionally) turned off the outside temp sensor when I installed an RNS510 unit in my wife's 2010 Jetta S LE using RossTech Vag-Com USB CAN/VCDS x64 Beta 10.4. Does anyone know to enable it so it'll show up in the MFD again? Any and all help appreciated.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

*Seat Ibiza 6J Scan*

Hi Dana,

I have a scan from a Seat Ibiza 6J from June 2009.
I was not possible to tweak anything in the Central Electronics unit.

Here is the scan, hopefully you can give me some tweaks.
Can you confirm that a light/rain-sensor is installed??

This car does not have a "auto" lightswitch position.

Sunday,30,May,2010,14:40:05:11185
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 17 19 25 44 4B 55 56

VIN: VSSZZZ6JZXXXXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
4B-Multifunc. Module -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine ( ) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03C 906 057 CA HW: 03C 906 057 M
Component: BOSCH ME7.5.20 G 2775 
Revision: 21H05--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 6R0 907 379 H HW: 6R0 907 379 H
Component: ESP8.2i front H04 0005 
Revision: -------- 
Coding: 110228DB017200B6882814E280D300401300
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 6J0 820 043 A HW: 6J0 820 043 A
Component: Climatronic H07 0404 

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 6R0 937 087 HW: 6R0 937 087 
Component: PQ25 BCM H08 0012 
Revision: BF008001 Serial number: 9425B096090237
Coding: 7C882BA88861010001300000760B1FC800C0420F608C00002000
Shop #: WSC 64564 324 38760

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 14040 54 0402 
Coding: 03302D

Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 A HW: 6R0 959 801 A
Component: J386__TSG_FT 001 0238 
Coding: 020000

Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 C HW: 6R0 959 802 C
Component: J387__TSG_BT 001 0242 
Coding: 020000

Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 HW: 6R0 959 811 
Component: J388__TSG_HL 001 0245 
Coding: 000000

Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 HW: 6R0 959 812 
Component: J389__TSG_HR 001 0246 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 6J0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 6J0 919 475 A HW: 6J0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0007 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 80330911409727
Coding: 000002
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SE250ParkiAssis2 S01006
ROD: EV_SE250ParkiAssis2.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 959 655 C HW: 6R0 959 655 C
Component: VW10AirbagA09 H09 0018 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003DW002GLCD
Coding: 003039
Shop #: WSC 06401 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250 A01001
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250_SE25.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 6J0 920 800 K HW: 6J0 920 800 K
Component: KOMBI 017 0018 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110800
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04020
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 6R0 937 087 
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0012 
Coding: 022200
Shop #: WSC 64564 324 38760

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 6J0 920 800 K HW: 6J0 920 800 K
Component: IMMO 017 0018 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03002
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 6Q0-423-156.lbl
Part No: 6R0 423 156 A
Component: LenkhilfeTRW V275 
Coding: 10121
Shop #: WSC 06402 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4B: Multifunc. Module Labels: None
Part No: 6J0 959 441 
Component: MF-Modul 0007 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 77005 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 C HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0136 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2688036
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 C
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000041

Part No: 7L6 941 329 C
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000041

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 6J0 035 153 HW: 6J0 035 153 
Component: Radio H11 0027 
Revision: R0000000 Serial number: SEZAZ1I7241489
Coding: 0503040002
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*forgot the coding*



garzaluis2010 said:


> Help! I accidentally (and unintentionally) turned off the outside temp sensor when I installed an RNS510 unit in my wife's 2010 Jetta S LE using RossTech Vag-Com USB CAN/VCDS x64 Beta 10.4. Does anyone know to enable it so it'll show up in the MFD again? Any and all help appreciated.


I forgot to add the coding - forget about the Can Gateway fault - didn't have my phone so the bluetooth connection "failed", hence the error code. 

Sunday,30,
May,2010,08:39:09:59001
VCDS Version: Beta 10.4.0
Data version: 20100406

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: 3VWRX7AJ7AM106640 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 5781 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49220000881102E892190041300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0128 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B1E902F3EE480000085400000040100008651008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM02BXD0 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0001031
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 960 E HW: 5M0 920 960 E
Component: KOMBI H14 0112 
Revision: X0014004 Serial number: 
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04102
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 140110F2000332
Coding: ED807F07400602001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1031 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.22
Time: 12:44:25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5M0 920 960 E
Component: IMMO H14 0112 
Revision: X0014004 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01102
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K9025180
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 03743 444 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1031 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.22
Time: 12:44:25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000453822
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K9025180
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 03743 444 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1031 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.22
Time: 12:44:25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000329340024
Coding: 401100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
End


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I have a scan from a Seat Ibiza 6J from June 2009.
> I was not possible to tweak anything in the Central Electronics unit.
> ...


Since there is not a label file for this module, there will not be a Long Coding Helper:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None

You can help by sending us Control Module Maps as described here with a complete Auto-Scan:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps

--

You have a RLS:

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 14040 54 0402 
Coding: 03302D

--

Please look and see if your car has the Purple trigger wire installed for the Auto position as shown here:
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x173/neuron01/Parking light/IMG_3962.jpg

That picture was borrowed from this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4724268


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

garzaluis2010 said:


> Help! I accidentally (and unintentionally) turned off the outside temp sensor when I installed an RNS510 unit in my wife's 2010 Jetta S LE using RossTech Vag-Com USB CAN/VCDS x64 Beta 10.4. Does anyone know to enable it so it'll show up in the MFD again? Any and all help appreciated.


I need to look over the scan but please check the settings on the MFD. If Alternative Speed is checked, this will remove the ambient Air temp. display.



garzaluis2010 said:


> I forgot to add the coding - forget about the Can Gateway fault - didn't have my phone so the bluetooth connection "failed", hence the error code.


The Gateway fault was expected since the 77 module runs through the radio. When the radio was removed, the GW couldn't see it. I don't think that fault will return now that the Navi is installed.


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

New 2010 Passat Seatbelt Chime Disable 


Thanks to Dana for helping me with this: 
* 
OLD PROCEDURE 
* 
Removing Seatbelt Chime 

[Select] 
[17 - Instruments] 
[Recode - 07] 
Write down the existing coding for future reference. 
Look at the third and fourth digits in the coding (00??x0x). Add the values for the options together and put them in the third and fourth digit location to get the correct coding. 

+02 - Seatbelt warning active 

So, if your stock Soft Coding is 0023203 and you want to remove the seatbelt chime, put in a new value of 0021203. 
[Do It!] 

* 
For Newer cars that don't use the (00??x0x) format 
* 

Removing Seatbelt Chime 

[Select] 
[17 - Instruments] 
[Recode - 07] 
If your stock Soft Coding is 260F00 and you want to remove the seatbelt chime, put in a new value of 260D00 
[Do It!] 





Most other functions seem to be the same as what is listed in the OT, except that no matter what I tried, I could not get the sunroof to close via the remote, the windows worked fine, but the sunroof was too stubborn to close via remote.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update! 

Please try the emergency key in the door handle. I hope we receive more '10 Passat / CC feedback on the comfort windows and sunroof.


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Please try the emergency key in the door handle. I hope we receive more '10 Passat / CC feedback on the comfort windows and sunroof.


 Will do tonight - no Vag com here at work


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Please try the emergency key in the door handle. I hope we receive more '10 Passat / CC feedback on the comfort windows and sunroof.


 

NO GO. Tried the sunroof with the door key and it didn't work. Windows went up and down, but the sunroof would not close. I think I had it all set right. 

I just don't think it's programmed the same way


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree, the module must not support this. We enabled the sunroof via remote And the driver's door lock with no luck. 

Thanks for the update. I will let you know if I think of anything else we can try.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Any Idea how to setup voice control on he RNS-510. I have voice control on the blue tooth kit enabled but it sucks. Id rather have the voice control on the radio.


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thanks!*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I need to look over the scan but please check the settings on the MFD. If Alternative Speed is checked, this will remove the ambient Air temp. display.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway fault was expected since the 77 module runs through the radio. When the radio was removed, the GW couldn't see it. I don't think that fault will return now that the Navi is installed.


 Thanks. I'll look for Alt Speed and uncheck it if it's on...


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Oops! No MFD/Highline CECM!*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I need to look over the scan but please check the settings on the MFD. If Alternative Speed is checked, this will remove the ambient Air temp. display.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway fault was expected since the 77 module runs through the radio. When the radio was removed, the GW couldn't see it. I don't think that fault will return now that the Navi is installed.


 
I had the VIN checked out, and this is what I got:
9Q0 Without multi-function display/ on-board computer

I guess that's why the Temp display wasn't working - had it set up wrong with the vag-com.


----------



## kinhung (Nov 27, 2009)

Fogs as Daytime Running Lights for Halogen equipped vehicles 
Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active" 
Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1" 

Notes: 
- Depending on the Byte 18 coding, this may result in all of the parking lights illuminating. 


================== 

Not work with me....anyone help?  

Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active" 

*Done * 


==== 


Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1" 

*No bit 1 in below check boxes, only 0,3, 7 
then I modify the binary value above Bit 0, but after change to 1, just like ticked the checkbox in bit 0, that is fog lights installed* 

==== 


Notes: 
- Depending on the Byte 18 coding, this may result in all of the parking lights illuminating. 
* 
byte 18 has red words told that will cause unrecover damage. 
No checkboxes here, only binary values. 
all is 0*


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

kinhung said:


> Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1"
> 
> *No bit 1 in below check boxes, only 0,3, 7
> then I modify the binary value above Bit 0, but after change to 1, just like ticked the checkbox in bit 0, that is fog lights installed*


 There isn't a check box for this. That's why I have the manual procedure listed. You can manually modify the coding using the Long Coding Helper, by typing in the binary box. It sounds like you need to move over one position to the Left, since Byte 14, Bit 0 was changed instead of Bit 1. Long Coding Helper 

You could also post the complete Auto-Scan here and I will change it for you.


----------



## kinhung (Nov 27, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> There isn't a check box for this. That's why I have the manual procedure listed. You can manually modify the coding using the Long Coding Helper, by typing in the binary box. It sounds like you need to move over one position to the Left, since Byte 14, Bit 0 was changed instead of Bit 1. Long Coding Helper
> 
> You could also post the complete Auto-Scan here and I will change it for you.












Do you mean this binary box in Byte 14?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

kinhung said:


>


Something's wrong here. Beta 912 is from December, 2009 and quit working on April first, 2010. Update to one of our current releases found Here and post the complete Auto-Scan.


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dana,

how are you?

i have a question, if i uncheck my DRL's, is there alway's a checkbox to turn them back on?

second question, i installed 908.2 software on my laptop, is t'hat the best or must i update the Beta software or are both having the same features?

greetings from Holland, Ron


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Ron  

The long coding helper will always include the DRL settings. The list of documented coding check boxes should continue to increase over time.

908.2 is fine. The current Beta includes an enhanced data set for the UDS control modules. The common MK6 UDS modules (In your production date range) are generally 08, 15, 17, 37/56 and 47. If you encounter any problems with any of them, use the current Beta.

Beta releases do expire. It's always best to have the current release installed at the same time, as a back-up.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Do you have the modification for a Golf 2010 when holding the close button on the remote, also the mirrors fold in?? Windows i know the modification but not for the mirrors.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*HELP!!*

Hi to all members here is my original post to not nake copy paste 
hope "dana " can help me in post is included also full scan

http://team-dezent.at/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=8427

any idea or advice is welcome

update
in post is included moded coding which includes siren presence if somebody wants to intsall siren for alarm afterbye
i still search for bit which tell what kind of light switch is installed and bit which says passive arming of alarm


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone knows how to activate the L/R function on the signal stalk? There is a p>> sign on the stalk and that is a standard feature in Europe for when you park your car in a narrow street, it only lights up one side of the car depending which way you put it. I activated it in mf gf mk5 jetta, but it's not the same on the mk6 platform.


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana,

i have a problem with my friends car, i just can not activated the DRL's.........
i don't get it, i tryed every possible coding option, like DRL switch installed, DRL by seperate ligts, DRL by low beam........i can not install the DRL's......

Connering lights also will not work, i set the option on in the checkbox.....strange.

Here is a log of his car, can you make something of it?

greetings from Holland, Ron


Saturday,12,June,2010,10:46:55:42482
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 69 72 77


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAW198957 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 143B600D092B0002281406E990200041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BC HW: 5K0 907 044 BC
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 66180A3A9027F3C440080080340081E443510488536D8960648000200000
Shop #: WSC 00131 211 85595

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 231009 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0330AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H09 9002 

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
 Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 48
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 1088 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
OFF 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 035 0604 
Serial number: 003C2RA4GCDD 
Coding: 00003232
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01009
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000732
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 D HW: 5K6 920 870 D
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170B00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 151009F1001356
Coding: E9807F46400612000002
Shop #: WSC 00131 211 79338

1 Fault Found:
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 1613 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.16
Time: 18:19:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667638047 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 013 0036 
Revision: 01000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2I6684369
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: RETROFIT.lbl
Part No: 5F0 05V 010 1
Component: TOWBARMODULE ECS 0010 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A125710
Coding: 0026145
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi ppl
I found this forum/thread while I was googling for help on my cornering problem, you are doing a great job here, this forum as lots of valid information to all VAG fans.
So, sorry if I just arrive and immediately start shooting questions.
I'm from Portugal and I have '10 plate skoda octavia combi, a friend borrowed me VCDS 908 I have activated cornering lights via front fog lights on byte 14.
So here's my problem, it worked but they only light up when I turn the steering wheel to left or right, when I keep the steering wheel still and use the side repeaters stalk, nothing happens. 
Is there any way to put it working with the side repeaters stalk too??
Another curious thing is when I engage the reverse gear, both fog lights turn on, I like it but is it normal??

Thank you all.
Sincerely,
FB


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

QuicoPT said:


> Hi ppl
> I found this forum/thread while I was googling for help on my cornering problem, you are doing a great job here, this forum as lots of valid information to all VAG fans.
> So, sorry if I just arrive and immediately start shooting questions.
> I'm from Portugal and I have '10 plate skoda octavia combi, a friend borrowed me VCDS 908 I have activated cornering lights via front fog lights on byte 14.
> ...


It only works when the steering wheel is turned not with the turn signal.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I noticed that a new version of VCDS has come out in German (10.5.0).
When will the english version be ready for beta testing??

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

blackgl98 said:


> It only works when the steering wheel is turned not with the turn signal.


Are you sure??
I think i read it on user's manual!
Take a look at this video.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

blackgl98 said:


> It only works when the steering wheel is turned not with the turn signal.


Mine work (at slow speed) when the steering wheel is turned as well as when the turn signal is "on", like when you're waiting to make a turn.

Headlights have to be on, of course.



QuicoPT said:


> Another curious thing is when I engage the reverse gear, both fog lights turn on, I like it but is it normal??


That DOES seem odd. I'll have to check and see if mine does that.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

With my MKV, I enabled the keyfob to unlock all doors with one hit of the button. I could not find this option. Is this available in the MKVI?

Everything else I wanted to do has worked effortlessly once I updated to 10.3. Just this one last feature that I'd like to have.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

You can select all doors open in your MFD.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Is there conding possible for leaving home to use the foglight in stead of the normal headlights??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBz5lcMcLTY

Kind regardsw,

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

The 2 things that i still want to activated is the turning lights in front to stay on will dryving (like my Golf MK5 did) and my back LED's to burn together with the DRL's in front......

So i hope someone has done this

grt Ron


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> Mine work (at slow speed) when the steering wheel is turned as well as when the turn signal is "on", like when you're waiting to make a turn.
> Headlights have to be on, of course.
> 
> That DOES seem odd. I'll have to check and see if mine does that.



I just have done this:








And all the things I reported work in conditions such as low speed (less 40km/h) and with headlights on.
It only don't light up with the turn signal.
Does anybody knows if there's something I can do in the adaptation channels to fix this?


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

QuicoPT said:


> Are you sure??
> I think i read it on user's manual!
> Take a look at this video.



Ill be damned... I guess there's too many options to do with these cars.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

QuicoPT said:


> I just have done this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is set a bit differently:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272A0480080081700085*84*41011F86534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> Mine is set a bit differently:
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
> ...


According to your coding you have Xenon, but the bit for "fogs installed" is 0 in this coding.

Codings i have are all 0x81, same as QuicoPT, and on those cars, the foglight also is on when only the turn signal is used.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you sfpegasus and adjego for your explanations.

Does anybody have a clue if there's anything I can do in adaptation ou somewhere else to change this?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Do you have the modification for a Golf 2010 when holding the close button on the remote, also the mirrors fold in?? Windows i know the modification but not for the mirrors.
> 
> ...


I don't know if that's possible. We don't have folding mirrors on the '10 US vehicles, so I can't do any live testing.




roki199 said:


> Hi to all members here is my original post to not nake copy paste
> hope "dana " can help me in post is included also full scan
> 
> http://team-dezent.at/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=8427
> ...


I'll take a look at that throughout the week.




blackgl98 said:


> Anyone knows how to activate the L/R function on the signal stalk? There is a p>> sign on the stalk and that is a standard feature in Europe for when you park your car in a narrow street, it only lights up one side of the car depending which way you put it. I activated it in mf gf mk5 jetta, but it's not the same on the mk6 platform.


I believe I replied to your email on Friday (Or someone else with the same question). I don't think this is an option on the US modules. I have tweaked nearly every bit of coding on mine and haven't found a way to activate this. If I do, it will be added to the initial post.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> i have a problem with my friends car, i just can not activated the DRL's.........
> i don't get it, i tryed every possible coding option, like DRL switch installed, DRL by seperate ligts, DRL by low beam........i can not install the DRL's......
> ...


Ron, 

Please see if there is a DRL/TFL wire at the headlight switch on this car. That should be pin 9 on the switch itself, I wonder if the signal wire is not installed to the module? 

On the US cars, the rear fog and parking light wires are not installed from the factory. Joe has a DIY here and the pin configuration and pictures may be helpful. DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights

If the wire is installed, try your Headlight switch on that car and see if it makes any difference. Factory Halogen – Byte 15 should be the correct DRL coding for that module. 

Do you have a scan from the 09 module before any coding was changed or retrofits were done?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

QuicoPT said:


> Hi ppl
> I found this forum/thread while I was googling for help on my cornering problem, you are doing a great job here, this forum as lots of valid information to all VAG fans.
> So, sorry if I just arrive and immediately start shooting questions.
> I'm from Portugal and I have '10 plate skoda octavia combi, a friend borrowed me VCDS 908 I have activated cornering lights via front fog lights on byte 14.
> ...


Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car. I'm not sure about the fog lights in reverse, that doesn't sound normal.




adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I noticed that a new version of VCDS has come out in German (10.5.0).
> When will the english version be ready for beta testing??
> ...


I don't have a date on the release. 



adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Is there conding possible for leaving home to use the foglight in stead of the normal headlights??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBz5lcMcLTY
> ...


Most US Golf and Jettas don't have a RLS at all. Leaving home isn't possible, coming come is pretty lame because you have to pull the high beam stalk when exiting the car. I don't have any personal experience with that feature. If the poster of that video replies, please ask for the complete coding string and (if possible) the 09 module info.

If I retrofit this, I will let you know what I find.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*update*

so here is my coding with enabled:
1.installed alarm siren
2.auto lock unlock
2.daylight off with handbrake on
3.adylight off with blinker on
4.rain closing
5.installed new light switch with auto position
6.installed rain light sensor
7.enabled winows closing with holding lock button on remote
8.enabled daylight when switch is in auto position
9.enabled honk of siren when unlock lock
and maybe somethin i forget but i will write again

46180A3AF83731C040080081110081EC47710088527D8160648028200000


p.s. coding is for 1.6 tdi i think for gasolione you must enable fuel pump relay 
greetings to all


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car. I'm not sure about the fog lights in reverse, that doesn't sound normal.


Dana, I'll be pleased if you can take a look a give me some idea!

Here's my auto-scan:

EDIT by Gozer: Scan deleted. There's no help here for people using pirated VCDS Systems! :thumbdown:


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I don't know if it is pirated, like I said before its borrowed.
Gozer, what makes you think it is!?
Nevermind, if I knewed, I wouldn't post the auto-scan!
Thank you anyway!
Sorry guys.:banghead:


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

QuicoPT said:


> Another curious thing is when I engage the reverse gear, both fog lights turn on, I like it but is it normal??
> FB


I checked mine and it does not illuminate the fogs when in reverse.



adjego said:


> According to your coding you have Xenon, but the bit for "fogs installed" is 0 in this coding.
> 
> Codings i have are all 0x81, same as QuicoPT, and on those cars, the foglight also is on when only the turn signal is used.


Mine is a halogen car.


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Corning Light while in Reverse*



QuicoPT said:


> Another curious thing is when I engage the reverse gear, both fog lights turn on, I like it but is it normal??





sfpegasus said:


> I checked mine and it does not illuminate the fogs when in reverse.
> Mine is a halogen car.


on my 2010 Golf Wagon, the corning light will turn-off when you engage reverse...I guess you do not need the corner light while backing up.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

Do your cornering lights come on with the blinker? I have mine coded, but they only turn on with the steering wheel.



chowster1 said:


> on my 2010 Golf Wagon, the corning light will turn-off when you engage reverse...I guess you do not need the corner light while backing up.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> so here is my coding with enabled:
> 1.installed alarm siren
> 2.auto lock unlock
> 2.daylight off with handbrake on
> ...


Thanks for the update. It looks like the horn/siren changes were made in Byte 6.

Original coding:
46180A3AF0273AC040000080040081E447410088525D8160648000200000

New coding:
46180A3AF83731C040080081110081EC47710088527D8160648028200000


I haven't found any Passive Alarm arming settings. Do you have any forum links where this is discussed on the '10 vehicles?


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

aenea said:


> Do your cornering lights come on with the blinker? I have mine coded, but they only turn on with the steering wheel.


I have the same problem!
If you find solution for that please notice me!


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*: )*

hello dana
i forget to mention byte 06 bit 0 means siren installed
i have no try which byte controld type of light switch because i have made copy paste from my friends golf 6 from byte 15 to 18 with my first coding i was having error of light switch with new coding light switch with auto position works well and rain light sensor is ok


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> hello dana
> i forget to mention byte 06 bit 0 means siren installed
> i have no try which byte controld type of light switch because i have made copy paste from my friends golf 6 from byte 15 to 18 with my first coding i was having error of light switch with new coding light switch with auto position works well and rain light sensor is ok


If you still have a fault code, post the new scan. I did confirm the (Factory installed) horn settings, but I do not have a siren installed.


Adjego,



adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Is there conding possible for leaving home to use the foglight in stead of the normal headlights??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBz5lcMcLTY
> ...





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Most US Golf and Jettas don't have a RLS at all. Leaving home isn't possible, coming come is pretty lame because you have to pull the high beam stalk when exiting the car. I don't have any personal experience with that feature. If the poster of that video replies, please ask for the complete coding string and (if possible) the 09 module info.
> 
> If I retrofit this, I will let you know what I find.


I found that enabling Byte 17, Bit 3 switched coming home lights from my factory Xenon lights to all of the parking lights and fog lights. Just like the video.

Let me know if this works for you on the Seat. I can add it to the first post for others to try.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If you still have a fault code, post the new scan. I did confirm the (Factory installed) horn settings, but I do not have a siren installed.
> 
> 
> Adjego,
> ...


I don't have my own Seat yet, so i will see what i can do.

Thanks...

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

aenea said:


> Do your cornering lights come on with the blinker? I have mine coded, but they only turn on with the steering wheel.


Nope. Only when turning the steering wheel


----------



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks for the update. It looks like the horn/siren changes were made in Byte 6.
> 
> Original coding:
> 46180A3AF0273AC040000080040081E447410088525D8160648000200000
> ...


do you know if this coding for the siren would be the same on a '10 jetta sedan


----------



## QuicoPT (Jun 12, 2010)

chowster1 said:


> Nope. Only when turning the steering wheel


Did you activated it with vcds or it came activated from factory?

Than you.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TXRanger83 said:


> do you know if this coding for the siren would be the same on a '10 jetta sedan


It should be. I believe we discussed this via email in the past. Please send a new scan if the siren is installed and communicating.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Dana,

Is there a possibility to dim the DRL when in Scandinavian Mode??
So the normal light are active, and i want to reduce the light intensity.

And when opening the car which has an alarm, is there the coding for available for the beeps??
On the youtube movie showed this was also activated.

Thanks.

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Ron,
> 
> Please see if there is a DRL/TFL wire at the headlight switch on this car. That should be pin 9 on the switch itself, I wonder if the signal wire is not installed to the module?
> 
> ...


Dana,

i did not look to the wire yet, maybe tomorrow, but can i change the Binary of his car to the same value as my car where DRL work perfect???

Greetings from Holland, Ron


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Dana,
> 
> i did not look to the wire yet, maybe tomorrow, but can i change the Binary of his car to the same value as my car where DRL work perfect???
> 
> Greetings from Holland, Ron


You can try, but does your car have Xenon lights? Please try this:

66180A3A9027F3C440880081340081E443510488536D8960648000200000

If that coding and whatever you experiment with doesn't turn the DRL's on, change the coding back to the original value in the Auto-Scan.


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You can try, but does your car have Xenon lights? Please try this:
> 
> 66180A3A9027F3C440880081340081E443510488536D8960648000200000
> 
> If that coding and whatever you experiment with doesn't turn the DRL's on, change the coding back to the original value in the Auto-Scan.


Nope, i have no xenon.

Grt Ron


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Adjego,
> 
> I found that enabling Byte 17, Bit 3 switched coming home lights from my factory Xenon lights to all of the parking lights and fog lights. Just like the video.
> 
> Let me know if this works for you on the Seat. I can add it to the first post for others to try.


Hi Dana,

IT WORKS...
I also tested it on a Golf 6 and this was working as well.

Kind regards and thanks for the coding.

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> IT WORKS...
> I also tested it on a Golf 6 and this was working as well.
> ...


Thanks! 

As per my previous, pessimistic, comment "Leaving home isn't possible, coming come is pretty lame because you have to pull the high beam stalk when exiting the car."

This feature is far from lame. The lame part is the lack of automated operation  Looks like I need a RLS now that this is working as planned.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hey Dana,
> 
> Is there a possibility to dim the DRL when in Scandinavian Mode??
> So the normal light are active, and i want to reduce the light intensity.
> ...


Post some scan data from the vehicle(s) in question. Yes, the Halogen vehicles DRL intensity can be adjusted. Xenon lamps need to be at a normal 100%.

The Beeping should be in coding and adaptation, providing that the car has a horn/siren fitted.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Post some scan data from the vehicle(s) in question. Yes, the Halogen vehicles DRL intensity can be adjusted. Xenon lamps need to be at a normal 100%.
> 
> The Beeping should be in coding and adaptation, providing that the car has a horn/siren fitted.


Hi Dana,

This was a question in advance. I still don't have the car yet...
But for the confirmation: On that car there are *no seperate lights for DRL*. I can enable DRL as scandinavian mode on the normal low light beam. It dimming then still possible???

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I don't know if that's possible. We don't have folding mirrors on the '10 US vehicles, so I can't do any live testing.


Hi Dana,

On the Seat i worked on today, this is activated by factory.
Maybe you can give me some pointers, which byte/bit it is??

Also i enabled on this car, the rain close, and on the menu it was active and i changed the RLS first byte to 07, but no rain close... Is there some kind of procedure to test this?? Does the wiperhandle has to be in the auto position to work??

BTW, Staging is activated on this car...

Here is the auto-scan before all of my changes. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 SC HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 1438 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AQ HW: 1K0 907 379 AQ
Component: MABS MK70M 0105 
Revision: 00H32001 
Coding: 0016641
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 M HW: 5P0 907 044 M
Component: Climatronic H14 0401 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 HW: 5K0 937 086 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 008 0019 
Revision: BC008001 
Coding: 46180A3C902508C04288008095008104055100A8427D81605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

Part No: 1P0 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 29090 22 0601 
Coding: 00DB90

Part No SW: 1P0 955 559 A HW: 1P0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02542E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5P0 919 475 B HW: 5P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 89320926700739
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2PKHTEUP 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 855 0111 
Coding: 0000732
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

Part No: 1P0 959 538 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP 01ÿ 0100 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 853 A HW: 1P0 920 853 A
Component: KOMBI H18 0111 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4120K0993002E7
Coding: E9A07F06400612000202
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 853 A HW: 1P0 920 853 A
Component: IMMO H18 0111 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667578543 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 3C0-035-270.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 035 191 C HW: 5P0 035 191 C
Component: RNS310 H12 0212 
Serial number: SEZ1Z2I8086296
Coding: 040004010402000000000000
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: SE_RNS310 A02007
ROD: SE_RNS310.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1517 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000776798630
Coding: 0004272
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 142 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1517 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000770098731
Coding: 0004272
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AF HW: 1K0 959 795 S
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000004321910
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AF HW: 1K0 959 794 S
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000004288112
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005097673
Coding: 0010555
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lonn2se (Jun 15, 2008)

*New 2010 Passat Seatbelt Chime Disable*



rookie said:


> New 2010 Passat Seatbelt Chime Disable
> 
> 
> Thanks to Dana for helping me with this:
> ...


My coding is 160F00 of module 17 can I put in 160D00 to remove the chime on my 2010 passat?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

lonn2se said:


> My coding is 160F00 of module 17 can I put in 160D00 to remove the chime on my 2010 passat?


Yes, the coding change takes place in Byte 1, Bit 1. If it doesn't work, post the complete Auto-Scan. 

We should have coding documentation included in future releases of VCDS.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The Beeping should be in coding and adaptation, providing that the car has a horn/siren fitted.


Hi Dana,

I found the setting for unlocking with beeps...

09-Centr. Elec -> Long Coding -> Byte 5 Enable bit 4

This was a manual change in the bitrange, no predefined option was available.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I found the setting for unlocking with beeps...
> 
> ...


Super, do you have a screen shot of the bit wich must be change?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Post some scan data from the vehicle(s) in question. Yes, the Halogen vehicles DRL intensity can be adjusted. Xenon lamps need to be at a normal 100%.


Here is scan data from a Seat Leon 2010. No DRL seperate lights are available. Can you point me in some directions??

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 HW: 5K0 937 086 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 008 0019 
Revision: BC008001 
Coding: 46180A3C902508C04288008095008104055100A8427D81605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

golfgti6 said:


> Super, do you have a screen shot of the bit wich must be change?


As mentioned in my post, 09-Centr. Elec -> Long Coding -> Byte 5 Enable bit 4. i don't have a screenshot. Byte numbers are count from left to right, Bits are count from left to right starting with Zero.

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## lonn2se (Jun 15, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes, the coding change takes place in Byte 1, Bit 1. If it doesn't work, post the complete Auto-Scan.
> 
> We should have coding documentation included in future releases of VCDS.


Have tryed now but having a message acess denied wrong 31 in Vcds ? what to do?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Adjego, I didn't forget about you! 




lonn2se said:


> Have tryed now but having a message acess denied wrong 31 in Vcds ? what to do?


Post the complete Auto-Scan. Also try with the Beta release since that cluster is UDS:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## lonn2se (Jun 15, 2008)

*auto scan*

söndag,20,Juni,2010,11:54:12:46422
VCDS version: AER 908.2
Dataversion: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassityp: 3C0
Skanna: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69
72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZAE139683 

01-Motor -- Status: OK 0000
02-Automatväxel -- Status: OK 0000
03-Bromselektronik -- Status: OK 0000
04-Styrposition -- Status: OK 0000
08-Klimatanläggning -- Status: OK 0000
09-Elektron. elcentral -- Status: OK 0000
10-park/styr-hjälp -- Status: OK 0000
15-Krockkuddar -- Status: OK 0000
16-Rattelektronik -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instrument -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Startspärr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Dörrel. förare -- Status: OK 0000
44-Styrservo -- Status: OK 0000
46-Komfortcentral -- Status: OK 0000
52-Dörrelektr. pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parkeringsbroms -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Dörr vä. bak -- Status: OK 0000
69-Släpvagnsfunktion -- Status: OK 0000
72-Dörr hö bak -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 01: Motor (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Artikelnr SW: 03L 906 022 KP HW: 03L 907 309 
Komponent: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 6213 
Revision: 13H03--- Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Kodning: 0000178
Verkstad #: WSC 83968 024 682407

Ingen felkod funnen.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 02: Automatväxel Labels: saknas
Artikelnr SW: 02E 300 013 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Komponent: GSG DSG AG6 511 2103 
Revision: 51112 Serienummer: 00001003121021
Kodning: 0000020
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 03: Bromselektronik Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Komponent: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serienummer: 00000705320623
Kodning: 0002350
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 08: Klimatanläggning (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Artikelnr SW: 5K0 907 044 CC HW: 5K0 907 044 CC
Komponent: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Kodning: 0000000002
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 09: Elektron. elcentral Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C8 937 049 F HW: 3C8 937 049 F
Komponent: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serienummer: 00000003745296
Kodning: 09828F0700041A00470A00000F000000000C5D435C000120000000000000
Verkstad #: WSC 05124 000 00000

Artikelnr: 3C1 955 419 B
Komponent: Wischer 110310 006 0208 
Kodning: 00046997
Verkstad #: WSC 05124 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 10: park/styr-hjälp (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Artikelnr SW: 1T0 919 475 H HW: 1T0 919 475 
Komponent: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0110 
Revision: -------- Serienummer: 88591007053194
Kodning: 110105
Verkstad #: WSC 00000 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 15: Krockkuddar Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Komponent: J234__00H VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serienummer: 003E2P5J9VQ5 
Kodning: 0012360
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 16: Rattelektronik
Kan ej nås

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 17: Instrument (J285) Labels: saknas
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 920 872 G HW: 3C0 920 872 G
Komponent: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serienummer: 00000000000000
Kodning: 160F00
Verkstad #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Komponent: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serienummer: 3620P10322036B
Kodning: FDA27F46000202001002
Verkstad #: WSC 05314 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 22: AWD Labels: Textfilsfel!
Artikelnr SW: 0BS 907 554 A HW: 0BS 907 554 A
Komponent: Haldex 4Motion 4013 
Kodning: 0000005
Verkstad #: WSC 00000 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 25: Startspärr Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Komponent: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Verkstad #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151

Artikelnr: 3C0 905 861 H
Komponent: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 42: Dörrel. förare
Kan ej nås

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 44: Styrservo Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Komponent: J500__APA-BS KL.149 0703 
Revision: 1AH03726 Serienummer: 00100760013401
Kodning: 0000258
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 46: Komfortcentral Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Komponent: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Kodning: 00910A0001860E763004941570084F0B607801
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Komponent: Sounder n.mounted 

Komponent: NGS n.mounted 

Komponent: IRUE n.mounted 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 52: Dörrelektr. pass.
Kan ej nås

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 53: Parkeringsbroms Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Komponent: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serienummer: 00000000214008
Kodning: 0000057
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Komponent: Radio RCD310 016 0049 
Revision: 01000000 Serienummer: VWZ1Z2K8107729
Kodning: 0500040004
Verkstad #: WSC 05314 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 62: Dörr vä. bak
Kan ej nås

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 69: Släpvagnsfunktion (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 907 383 F HW: 1K0 907 383 F
Komponent: Anhaenger H07 0070 
Revision: 3A001001 Serienummer: 00000126824065
Kodning: 410D000100000000
Verkstad #: WSC 05314 000 00000

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 72: Dörr hö bak
Kan ej nås

Slut --------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> On the Seat i worked on today, this is activated by factory.
> Maybe you can give me some pointers, which byte/bit it is??
> ...



Thanks for the staging update, awesome! 


Did you code both Bits in Byte 4 for rain closing? Some say it can take 2 minutes for the windows to close?
I don't know about that RLS, but try coding it to 06542E. If that doesn't work, please change it back.


Folding mirrors:
Based on the front door coding of: 0004272
It looks like this is the module coding configuration:

0000016 = Automatic Run active
0000032 = Mirror Heater installed
0000128 = 5-Door Chassis
0004096 = Folding Mirrors installed

I don't see any obvious 09 coding that would be related to the folding mirrors. Does the switch inside the car have to be in a certain position so the folding feature will work?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

lonn2se said:


> söndag,20,Juni,2010,11:54:12:46422
> VCDS version: AER 908.2
> Dataversion: 20100326
> 
> ...


Several of the modules that aren't communicating are the newer UDS protocol. The current Beta release has an enhanced data set for those modules. Please Download and install this and see if the coding can be changed:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html

The new coding of: 160D00 should disable the seatbelt warning.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks for the staging update, awesome!
> 
> Did you code both Bits in Byte 4 for rain closing? Some say it can take 2 minutes for the windows to close?
> I don't know about that RLS, but try coding it to 06542E. If that doesn't work, please change it back.
> ...


I think i did not wait long enough. I changed several Vw Golf's 2010 and on all of these cars it worked. I kept on dropping water on the sensor untill the windows closed, so that worked...

Thanks for the mirror update... 
The switch position does not have to be in the folding position.



adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> This was a question in advance. I still don't have the car yet...
> But for the confirmation: On that car there are *no seperate lights for DRL*. I can enable DRL as scandinavian mode on the normal low light beam. It dimming then still possible???
> ...


Can you get back to me on this. Tomorrow i will receive my new Seat Leon so i want to try several codings if you like...

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## chowster1 (Feb 24, 2006)

QuicoPT said:


> Did you activated it with vcds or it came activated from factory?
> 
> Than you.


I activated with VCDS.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> This was a question in advance. I still don't have the car yet...
> But for the confirmation: On that car there are no seperate lights for DRL. I can enable DRL as scandinavian mode on the normal low light beam. It dimming then still possible???
> ...


There is not a "Scandinavian" mode or specific coding for the BCM's. Byte 18 is the master selection for all exterior light illumination. The fine tuning knob is made up of several bits within the remaining 29 Bytes of coding. 

All of the cars / scans I've seen are standardized like this (until yesterday! ):

Daytime Running Lights:
- Factory Xenon – Byte 11
- Factory Halogen – Byte 15

I received a scan from a 2010 Sirocco from France and it had Halogen lights, but the coding was in Byte 11, not 15. I'm waiting for a reply but my suspicion is this vehicle may not use a separate bulb (just like the Xenon system). If this is the case, Byte 11 is utilizing the same wire that feeds power to the normal low beam for the DRL's.

The MK6 US halogen cars utilize different pins at the BCM and different wiring for the DRL's "via separate lights".

The DRL voltage can be adjusted for most halogen cars, but I would need a scan from this car. Please run a complete Auto-Scan using Beta 10.3 and post it. If you choose to edit the VIN, please IM the top of the scan.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please run a complete Auto-Scan using Beta 10.3 and post it. If you choose to edit the VIN, please IM the top of the scan.



I will post a complete scan of the car tomorrow...
I thought i have seen an option "Daytime Running Lights Via low beam". This enables the normal light when the switch is on OFF and on AUTO, i think.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> This was a question in advance. I still don't have the car yet...
> But for the confirmation: On that car there are *no seperate lights for DRL*. I can enable DRL as scandinavian mode on the normal low light beam. It dimming then still possible???
> ...


Hello Adjego,

I've already dimmed my DRLs (via low beams) on my Seat Altea.

You have to set byte 24. You set the desired brightness as % (decimal), in hex (e.g 25% brightness is 19 hex)

My complete coding is the following: 

46180A3C902508E04280008595008104050119A8425D8960198040000000

I hope this helps

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hello Adjego,
> 
> I've already dimmed my DRLs (via low beams) on my Seat Altea.
> 
> ...


Hi Dimitris,

Thanks for your reply. When using the normal lights you have full brightness i presume??

I was hoping to hear from you again...
Did you enable some other codings on your Seat??

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I found the setting for unlocking with beeps...
> 
> ...


Ad,

does this work on my Golf VI to?
i have now 1 bleep, when locking the car

grtz Ron


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

golfgti6 said:


> Ad,
> 
> does this work on my Golf VI to?
> i have now 1 bleep, when locking the car
> ...


Hi Ron,

Yes this will definitely work on your Golf VI. I've tested it on several Golf's and it all worked.

Check this site: Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present
This will give you an explination of coding with no checkboxes...

Byte 5; Bit 4 in the Central Electronics Unit (09).

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Yes this will definitely work on your Golf VI. I've tested it on several Golf's and it all worked.
> 
> ...



Sorry Dana, i have to do this in Dutch 

Ad,

op mijn Golf 5 had ik de knipperlichten aan de voorzijde mee branden, deze kon je in procenten dimmen.
weet jij of dit ook op de Golf VI mogelijk is???

Grtz Ron


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

golfgti6 said:


> Sorry Dana, i have to do this in Dutch
> 
> Ad,
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,

I don't know if this is possible yet.

I will translate it to Dana.

Dana, on the Golf/Rabbit 5 you could use your turn signals as daylight running lights (dimmed).
Is this also possible on the new Golf 6??

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron,

I realize you could do that on the older MK5 09 module.

Sorry, but no. The BCM has this lighting incorporated into the Byte 18 coding. Ron has LED tails, and a coding of 04 if I recall. That should be the only option that that module will support with proper lighting operation.

Think of some of the lighting options like a "No Substitutions" menu at a restaurant. The older generation modules offered more À la carte options.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dimitris,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. When using the normal lights you have full brightness i presume??
> 
> ...


Hi Adjego,

yes when I use the Low beams they have 100% brightness.

I've tried some codings, others worked others not.

You can code the DRLs to switch on when the handbrake is released, you can code your fogs as DRLs (I haven't tried to dimm them), you can alter the number of blinks of the convenience turn signal.

You can't enable the coding where the DRL switches off when the turn signal is turned on, you can't code the Leaving home function w/o RLS.

I haven't tried messing with the locking options.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> yes when I use the Low beams they have 100% brightness.
> 
> ...


Nice...
When i pick up my car today, i will plug-in the cable ASAP...

Thanks,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Dimitris,



dimitrisTSI said:


> You can code the DRLs to switch on when the handbrake is released, you can code your fogs as DRLs (I haven't tried to dimm them), you can alter the number of blinks of the convenience turn signal.


If I use Fogs as DRL's I can dim then, I just realized that this weekend. I have Xenon headlights, so dimming the fogs is my only option.




dimitrisTSI said:


> You can't enable the coding where the DRL switches off when the turn signal is turned on, you can't code the Leaving home function w/o RLS.


I also found a way to do that, but only with my halogen Fogs. I had a customer asking about disabling the wink feature on an Audi A3 and those cars have the separate DLR, but it's the LED strip.

So, with my DRL's set to Xenon and Fog, only the fog light goes off on the turn signal side. When My DRL's are fog only, the turning side still goes off, but it looks a little funny.

Let me know if you want to experiment with this. I'm sure there are variables, the DRL's as separate lights light cars may require come additional tweaking.

I completely agree on the RLS and Coming / Leaving home features. I just need to retrofit one!

-Dana

Do the RdW cars have the fogs enabled with high beams? In the most recent Seat scan Adjego posted, it looked like they were enabled.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Dimitris,
> 
> Let me know if you want to experiment with this. I'm sure there are variables, the DRL's as separate lights light cars may require come additional tweaking.
> 
> ...


Hi Dana,

I would like to experiment with this. But not on the fogs, but on the normal low beam headlight using as DRL's. Give me some info and i will look into it.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Car is in. It's a MY2011 car but no differences found yet.
Also on this car, rain close does not work.

Staging works as expected...

This is a scan before my changes.

I dimmed my low beams, when using them as DRL's. Also when in DRL mode the foglight do not eluminate when turning, and that's perfect... 

This car you can use the remote to fold the mirrors. I really would like to know where this can be set.
I tried some bits in the door modules, and i found a bit which turns of the folding, but then the folding also does not work with the button in the car. Please get back to me on this.

Thursday,24,June,2010,18:41:22:11185
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CBZB) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03F 906 070 CF HW: 03F 906 070 CF
Component: SIMOS10.11H02 0105 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 
Coding: 001900B6232401080000
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070CF 002001
ROD: N/A

No ASAM data for: "EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070CF" (SE35) 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B2012092200FD880C04E6901C0050350800
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 Q HW: 5P0 907 044 Q
Component: Climatronic H15 0702 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 F HW: 5K0 937 086 F
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0035 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 60180A3E902508C4428800809500810442519DA8627D8D605C80C7000041
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

Part No: 1P0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 25051 22 0611 
Coding: 00DB90

Part No SW: 1P0 955 559 A HW: 1P0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02542E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5P0 919 475 B HW: 5P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 89341013202702
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 N HW: 5N0 959 655 N
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 21014000 Serial number: 003GHPADNMFF 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100602200533
Coding: 108A140002
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: N/A

No ASAM data for: "EV_SMLSNGVOLWS" (SE35) 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 F HW: 1P0 920 850 F
Component: KOMBI H05 0404 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04086
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 010510F1004465
Coding: E9A07F0600061204000202
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0404 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668101291 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0311 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000766437
Coding: 0214B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 142 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0311 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000782981
Coding: 0214B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 5P0 035 186 HW: 5P0 035 186 
Component: Media2.0 H01 0007 
Revision: 01000001 Serial number: SEZ1Z3K7877658
Coding: 0106040004
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H25 0602 
Serial number: 010510F1004465
Coding: 03231864
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000

Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 C HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0125 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668097101
Coding: 0800000001010110
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: N/A

No ASAM data for: "UHVNA" (SE35) 
No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jaysGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

just curious if anyone in this particular thread had an answer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ary-Cornering-Lamp-(Left)-(M51)-fault-message


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Dana - 
I have a 2010 Passat, and I saw a thread where a guy put in a 2010 instrument cluster into his 2005 and he posted the below photo, do you know of a way to enable that compass into our clusters?


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*for ADJEGO*

Heloo friend i think you was asking for cornering light with turn signalswitched on
with my posted coding this is enabled hope this is help you


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

roki199 said:


> Heloo friend i think you was asking for cornering light with turn signalswitched on
> with my posted coding this is enabled hope this is help you


Thanks, but this is already activated standard on my Seat Leon.



roki199 said:


> 3.daylight off with blinker on
> 
> 46180A3AF83731C040080081110081EC47710088527D8160648028200000


I would be interested in this coding. Does your car have Halogen lights??

Kind regards,

Adjego


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

yes my front lights are halogen


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

roki199 said:


> yes my front lights are halogen


Which byte did you change, when signaling for a turn, to turn off your DRL on that side of the car??

Kind regards.

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

rookie said:


> Dana -
> I have a 2010 Passat, and I saw a thread where a guy put in a 2010 instrument cluster into his 2005 and he posted the below photo, do you know of a way to enable that compass into our clusters?


My '10 Gti has that Compass display now with the retrofitted Navi unit. The original compass module (1C-Position Sensing) is still plugged in so I also have the small one in the upper left corner, as the picture shows.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Car is in. It's a MY2011 car but no differences found yet.
> Also on this car, rain close does not work.
> 
> Staging works as expected...
> ...


Did the folding mirrors work with the remote as soon as the comfort windows were enabled, or did you tweak coding / adaptation elsewhere? 


Your vehicle doesn't appear to have the standard DRL coding in Byte 11 or 15. Please try this and see if the headlight turns off when you use the turn signal:

60180A3E902508C442880080950081*0C*42519DA8627D8D605C80C7000041

Do you have an overhead Bluetooth console for that telephone module?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Did the folding mirrors work with the remote as soon as the comfort windows were enabled, or did you tweak coding / adaptation elsewhere?
> 
> 
> Your vehicle doesn't appear to have the standard DRL coding in Byte 11 or 15. Please try this and see if the headlight turns off when you use the turn signal:
> ...


Thanks for the wink coding. I tried it, but it did not work on my Seat Leon.
The mirrors folding in with the remote is a factory setting of the Seat Leon. That's why i'm very curious if this will work on a Golf to??

When i disable the comfort mode for the windows, also the mirrors do not fold in anymore.

My MFD display works with the bluetooth module.

Kind regards,

Adjego.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi Dana.

Did you find out a way to remove the shift indicator from the MFI? 

Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Thanks for the wink coding. I tried it, but it did not work on my Seat Leon.
> The mirrors folding in with the remote is a factory setting of the Seat Leon. That's why i'm very curious if this will work on a Golf to??
> 
> When i disable the comfort mode for the windows, also the mirrors do not fold in anymore.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Please grab the newest release here: Release 10.6.0


Do you have buttons on the roof like this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902095-WTB-OEM-Bluetooth-overhead-console-buttons





finklejag said:


> Hi Dana.
> 
> Did you find out a way to remove the shift indicator from the MFI?
> 
> Thanks


No, I doubt that's possible.


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Hi Dana, I think I need your help again. I recently replaced my J519 module and copy and pasted the code, everything seemed ok until tonight I noticed the left reverse light is always on when the engine is running. The right reverse is working correctly. This is a Canadian 2010 Golf Wagon, so no rear fog and stock wiring and stock light switch. 

The original module was a 5K0 937 084 C, as you can see the new one is a 5K0 937 087 F

Auto scan is attached.

Thanks Brian

Wednesday,30,June,2010,22:24:17:03141
VCDS Version: Beta 10.3.0
Data version: 20100324
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: ************************ 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AJ HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 5782 
Revision: G6H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492A00FF880C02E992190041300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 F HW: 5K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0029 
Revision: BK011001 
Coding: 27380E3F902F3EC400080081440000C401400086535D8D60648020000000
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 21041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0ASR6H 
Coding: 00003046
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 F HW: 5K0 920 870 F
Component: KOMBI H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04102
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AE HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 270310F2000244
Coding: E9807F06001613002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R7TWC05
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 920 870 F
Component: IMMO H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01102
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667870192 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000682405
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 270310F2000244
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0000719113
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3073150
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330656970
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Do you have buttons on the roof like this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4902095-WTB-OEM-Bluetooth-overhead-console-buttons


Nope, no buttons on the roof. All is done using the Steering Wheel.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bgraham said:


> Hi Dana, I think I need your help again. I recently replaced my J519 module and copy and pasted the code, everything seemed ok until tonight I noticed the left reverse light is always on when the engine is running. The right reverse is working correctly. This is a Canadian 2010 Golf Wagon, so no rear fog and stock wiring and stock light switch.
> 
> The original module was a 5K0 937 084 C, as you can see the new one is a 5K0 937 087 F
> 
> ...


Do you have a scan from the new module before the coding was changed? I realize that may sound silly, but I want to see if Byte 18 was actually 00 out of the box.

If you have an original scan (old module) please post it, or a clip of the 09 module.

I have a comment on the LR reverse light (or fog when applicable) and the RF headlight. Several pages back we had some detailed discussions on rear fogs and a JSW owner commented on a RF DRL fault after changing Byte 18 coding. I am not suggesting you change any wiring or Byte 18 coding at this time, I do wonder if this is related? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65896946&viewfull=1#post65896946

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65899670&viewfull=1#post65899670

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65955013&viewfull=1#post65955013

Please unplug the RF headlight and turn the key on, let me know if the reverse light goes off. Also see if the reverse light is on with the headlights, basically not on with the DRL's.


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Dana,

Original Module Coding 
2D380E3F902F3EC400080081440000C401400086535D8D60648020000000

New module coding as it was out of the box
00180A0090210000000000801400080441050088520101F05C4001000000

The LR reverse light is on the moment you turn the ignition on. Unplugging either headlight does not turn it off. 

Setting the emergency brake and turning on the headlights will turn it off. 

Brian


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bgraham said:


> Thanks Dana,
> 
> Original Module Coding
> 2D380E3F902F3EC400080081440000C401400086535D8D60648020000000
> ...


Thanks, my Byte 18 theory is blown, but the DRL is operating the reverse light. Let me look into this and get back to you.

Did you turn factory mode off in adaptation channel 19?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Thanks for the new VCDS Version.

I found the Mirror tilt option when reversing.
Enabling the bit and the setting is available in my MFA, but it does not work.
I think i have to code my Passenger Door Module.

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0311 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000782981
Coding: 0214B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_SE35.rod

No fault code found.

Can you point me in some directions??

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Did you turn factory mode off in adaptation channel 19?


Yes, factory mode is switched off. 

Thanks for the help
Brian


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

Is your passenger DRL out? Try changing byte 18 to 03. I tested this on my Sportwagen this morning and it should force your lights back to a North American configuration.

If my theory is correct, your driver's side DRL should be on, your passenger DRL should be off, and your driver's side reverse light should be on. Putting the car in reverse should turn on the passenger DRL. 

*Edit: Sorry, I shouldn't post before my morning Pepsi. Your passenger DRL should not come on if you put the car in reverse. If you wired up a Euroswitch, the passenger DRL would come on when you turned on the rear fog.
*

Changing byte 18 to 03 should fix that all up.

I think the software that VW is using to program these controllers is a bit buggy. Cars have different lighting schemes (Halogen/Xenon, LED tails/Non-LED Tails, Rear Fog/Non-Rear Fog), but everyone has byte 18 set to 00. I think the correct behavior is being programmed, but somehow the bit representation in the controller is not set properly. It would explain why once you set a value in byte 18, setting it back to 00 doesn't do anything - it's because 00 doesn't code for anything. Anyway, I think your controller is coded to the equivalent of "02" which seems to be a halogen Golf with rear-fog. "03" seems to be North American halogen Golf.

The only list I've seen for possible byte 18 codes is here: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269



bgraham said:


> Yes, factory mode is switched off.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Brian


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

aenea said:


> Changing byte 18 to 03 should fix that all up.


Both my DRL's are working correctly, but I see your point. 

I will give it a try this weekend when I feel brave  

Will let you know what happens.

Brian


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, I completely agree..but didn't want to suggest the Byte 18 stuff. Despite the 00 out of the box coding, it's not behaving normally.

I may suggest removing that reverse light bulb before coding. Please see if a RF DRL -or- LR reverse light fault is stored, just for the fun of it. I think the module will set a DRL fault.


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2010 Jetta 2.0TSI Highline*

Hi

I'm trying to change the speed at which the speed sensitive wipe happens after I move off from the line...

So far I have changed the following;

Rain closing of windows and sunroof
Guage sweep
Power windows still enabled afteropening the doors
Cornering lights via front fog (not much use with Bi-Xenon, but cool)
Emergency Brake Warning
Changed the speedo reading from Rest of World (2?) to 8
Comfort Turn Signals ( from 3 to 4 ) would like this one in the MFD if possible..


Saturday,03,July,2010,12:55:59:18751
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAMxxxxxx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAW) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AB HW: 1K0 907 115 AB
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: A7H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040300031C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 66C8A3B2280F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2102 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000912301728
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 142CA97A4E13

1 Fault Found:
28907 - No Communications with Cruise Control (Front) Distance Sensor 
U0235 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 33 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.30
Time: 15:02:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 163B600D092200FA681206E6901E0081350000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7AF0E7C24CB7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00187
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7EF8EBD2509F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 D HW: 5K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0028 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 0C000A3EC82D00E044080080040089240570008871208D605CC000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 366833F2382F

Part No: 1K2 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 13021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030210 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1K9 919 475 HW: 1K9 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0001 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90330935310195
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F8F47DCAF2BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 2T AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2HW42K 
Coding: 0012884
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D7A2CDE1D19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001531
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E8F3F278AF

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 871 B HW: 1K8 920 871 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 781F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 316200EED141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 060110F1002549
Coding: EDA17F06000602001003
Shop #: WSC 10500 959 71994
VCID: 69D2A88E3911

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 21 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.25
Time: 10:59:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD05782BC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 C HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0308 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000252309
Coding: 0002B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2854ED8AE29B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 316200EED141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 C HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0308 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000385898
Coding: 0003B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
VCID: 2952E88EF991

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F4EC49FAEED3

1 Fault Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 040 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K3005870
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E2C03FA24427

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 109
Mileage: 1981 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.17
Time: 12:49:56


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 A HW: 5N0 035 730 A
Component: J412 4100 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A061463
Coding: 0020055
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2648E3B2E88F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

Heloo dana
is is posible to activate indication of turned on DRL in instrument cluster?
and how?


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I may suggest removing that reverse light bulb before coding. Please see if a RF DRL -or- LR reverse light fault is stored, just for the fun of it. I think the module will set a DRL fault.


Hi Dana, you were correct I removed the LR reverse bulb and here is the fault. I will hold off on the byte 18 editing.

Thanks again
Brian

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 087 F HW: 5K0 937 087 F
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H 011 0029
Software Coding: 27380E3F902F3EC400080081440000C401400086535D8D60648020000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 3874318C323B

1 Fault Found:

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 3534 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.03
Time: 08:28:09

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

Regarding the disabling of the ATA/ Alarm Confirmation via lights and horn ...

Is there a way to disable JUST the horn and leave the lights to flash as you lock/unlock the doors, or are both of them killed with this tweak?


----------



## rja377 (Jun 29, 2010)

bgraham said:


> Hi Dana, you were correct I removed the LR reverse bulb and here is the fault. I will hold off on the byte 18 editing.
> 
> Thanks again
> Brian


Brian,

Did you not code byte 18 to "03"? That is the North American Region default value for MkVIs. IF you are still seeing the "A28/C47 swap", then your controller is probably still set internally to its default of "01".

"00" is equivalent to a "no-operation", or "rest position" of byte 18 - not an actual programmed value. The last value that byte 18 was set to remains in play. (As maybe a "stealth" consequence, VW can also hide the actual value they used at the factory!) 

After coding "03", clear any faults that might have popped up, and then re-code with "00". Turn the ignition off and back on. All should then be "normal".

By the way, there is nothing inherently mystical about byte 18 in the new 30-byte controllers. There is no selection of its value that can get you to "brick" the controller (unlike the older 21/22 byte controllers). It's now simply a lookup table of the various vehicle builds. For example, NAR Halogen Golf MkVIs mostly seem to correspond to build "VW360", which takes "03" as its code. If you use the wrong code, you'll simply get undesired results, like you've experienced with the "A28/C47 swap", where the RF city light glows very dimly and the LR reverse lamp takes the place of the RF DRL...

- Richard


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

I agree. The DRL fault when you removed the reverse light bulb means that the pin programming is swapped. Setting byte 18 to 03 should put you on the default NA halogen lighting scheme. 

The concerns about byte 18 come from a time when it was assumed that "00" actually coded for something. There are people on the MKVI LED tail light threads that have cycled byte 18 through multiple values looking for the correct coding.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Brian,

I agree with coding it to 03. Thanks for the DRL fault update.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

saucer said:


> Regarding the disabling of the ATA/ Alarm Confirmation via lights and horn ...
> 
> Is there a way to disable JUST the horn and leave the lights to flash as you lock/unlock the doors, or are both of them killed with this tweak?


Yes, you should be able to disable the horn conformation (only) while locking in the coding. 

On my vehicle, I can't stop the flasher conformation. This may be related to the age of the module, but I like the lights flashing so it's not a concern.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Thanks for the new VCDS Version.
> 
> ...


Adjego,

Please check out this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...unction-on-reverse-gear-for-Golf-VI-With-Vcds

I can enable Mirror down in reverse in the 09 coding and I have the check box option on the dash, but my window motors / mirrors don't support this.

You have the newer UDS modules and we don't have coding information available yet. At this point, I'm not sure if it's a coding issue, or if the modules don't support it. Did you have the mirror adjustment knob in the RF position while reversing?


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Well, I'm having a lot fun with this, I have re-coded byte 18 to 03 and everything is back to normal, almost. 

Seems there is another change to the tail lights operation with this new module. Both the tail running lights and the brake lights are on at about 25% when the headlights are turned on. The old module only had the tail lights on at 25%, the brake lights were not on. 

I will need to replace my trailer light controller with a PWM unit.

Thanks everyone for the help.

Brian


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Thanks for the Mirror update. I found that topic already and when i tested it, the mirror knob was in the R position.

Here i have a scan from a MY2011 Golf 6 with original LED-Taillights.
This car also has Folding mirrors, but you can not fold them using the remote.

Could you take a look at it??

If you need more scan information, i made a full scan of this car, so i can provide several files if you need them.

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZBWxxxxxx

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 BA HW: 03C 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.5 G 5860 
Revision: LAH13--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 0AM 300 049 J HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 403 2102 
Revision: 00040034 Serial number: 00001005265335
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 143B600D212300FB281106E8841F0040350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08X-09.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 60180A3AE837F3C4408800843000892447750088737D8960648000200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27051 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 010610 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.CLB
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 H HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 88591014093852
Coding: 10010A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA8G04H 
Coding: 00003132
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JEI000EG
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 871 HW: 5K0 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 210510F2000904
Coding: EDA17F0640061200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.LBL
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668108309 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 3C0-035-270.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 270 B HW: 3C0 035 270 
Component: RNS310 H15 0351 
Revision: 10000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2K6257436
Coding: 040004010400000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: VW_RNS310 A02007
ROD: VW_RNS310_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0005302
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1KX-909-14X.LBL
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.LBL
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0005558
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.LBL
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.LBL
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.LBL
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 A HW: 3C8 035 730 A
Component: Telefon 007 0078 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603008345
Coding: 020000000100000000010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005
ROD: EV_UHVPremi.rod

No fault code found.


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

patjetta said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to change the speed at which the speed sensitive wipe happens after I move off from the line...
> 
> ...


I am getting the same auto transmission fault but I haven't changed anything having to do with it...??? Is this a normal fault?


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Dimitris,
> 
> ...Do the RdW cars have the fogs enabled with high beams? In the most recent Seat scan Adjego posted, it looked like they were enabled.


The fogs do not light up when I use the high beams or when I signal to pass with them if that's what you're asking.

Do you know what is the "high beam assist" option ? To use it apart from coding it with the long coding helper do I have to enable it through the adaption menu as well ?

My mirrors are folding as well (standard from the factory) when I lock with the key fob like in Adjego's Leon.

My 09 and my passenger side door module are different than Adjego's Leon (1K0 937 086 C instead of 5K0 937 087). Do you think that I can enable the mirror tilting in reverse feature ? 

Best regards
Dimitris


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bgraham said:


> Well, I'm having a lot fun with this, I have re-coded byte 18 to 03 and everything is back to normal, almost.
> 
> Seems there is another change to the tail lights operation with this new module. Both the tail running lights and the brake lights are on at about 25% when the headlights are turned on. The old module only had the tail lights on at 25%, the brake lights were not on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. If the aftermarket trailer module still installed, with the lighting problems, let us know if removing it fixes the lighting.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

adjego said:


> @Dana,
> 
> Is there a possiblity to enable the cruise-control information (Speed) from a Golf VI on a Seat?? Or is this a seperate controller??
> 
> ...


Hi Dana,

Can you get back to me on this??
I found a setting in the 17-instuments Adaption: "Cruise Control Display".
I enabled this but nothing changed...



adjego said:


> Scan.


Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

patjetta said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to change the speed at which the speed sensitive wipe happens after I move off from the line...
> 
> ...


Is the speed sensitive wipe you’re describing for the front wipers and tear drop feature? 

Do you have a Comfort Light selection on the cluster? If so, this should turn on and off comfort turn signals.
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/DSC02178.jpg


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

DGMVW said:


> I am getting the same auto transmission fault but I haven't changed anything having to do with it...??? Is this a normal fault?
> 
> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
> Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
> ...



I wouldn't consider that normal if it returns with regularity. It might be worthwhile having that checked out while the vehicle is still under warranty.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Heloo dana
> is is posible to activate indication of turned on DRL in instrument cluster?
> and how?


You should find that option in 09 - Cent. Elect, Byte 26 using the long coding helper. If you have a scan please link me to it, or post a fresh one here.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Can you get back to me on this??
> I found a setting in the 17-instuments Adaption: "Cruise Control Display".
> ...


Are you referring to the little dial in the lower left corner of the dash when the cruise is on? Does anything on the dash change when you have cruise control on?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Are you referring to the little dial in the lower left corner of the dash when the cruise is on? Does anything on the dash change when you have cruise control on?


Yes that's the one. On the Golf 6 you see the cruisecontrol speed, but on the Seat Leon you don't see anything in the MFA+.

When i activate the cruisecontrol, i do get an icon for the cruisecontrol in the instrument cluster. This was standard enabled. But in the MFA+ i don't see anything.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, I have that icon dial but I never noticed anything else in the MFA. I can take a look and see, but I may need to code my cluster back to NAR to get the original behavior.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Okay, I have that icon dial but I never noticed anything else in the MFA. I can take a look and see, but I may need to code my cluster back to NAR to get the original behavior.


I mean the normal cruisecontrol light in the instument cluster. 
What i want is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiOiYWeZR5Y

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> I mean the normal cruisecontrol light in the instument cluster.
> What i want is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiOiYWeZR5Y
> 
> Kind Regards,
> ...


Sorry for the confusion  I haven't used that for months. 

I have the dial in the lower corner when the cruise is on. The green "Cruise" icon does not light up until the cruise control is set and active. If I apply the brakes, the green "Cruise" icon goes off. When I stop the car, the --- is shown like the video.

I don't think we are going to find a way to enable this on your car. I can try to disable mine, via adaptation in the cluster, and see how successful that is? I will report back with an update.


Edit: The Cruise control adaptation channel is Not Available on my cluster. Sorry, but I can't test that and I know it is not in the coding.


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Is the speed sensitive wipe you’re describing for the front wipers and tear drop feature?
> 
> Do you have a Comfort Light selection on the cluster? If so, this should turn on and off comfort turn signals.
> http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/DSC02178.jpg


Hi Dana
yes it is for the front wipers, but, I'm not using the tear drop function.
I'm trying to get the wipers to do a wipe when I move off from the line if the screen is wet.
At the moment it seems to wait until I get to 30KPH before it wipes. I am on the lightest wipe setting, moving it up to more sensitive as I move off forces a wipe.

Yes, I can turn on or off the comfort turn signals, but I was wondering if its possible to adjust the number of wipes without using the VCDS.

Thanks


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

Heloo dana 
i have activated this option in 09 byte 26 but before asking but no indication in instrument cluster
maybe my instrument cluster is not equpied with this diode it ends with 860


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Sorry for the confusion  I haven't used that for months.
> 
> I have the dial in the lower corner when the cruise is on. The green "Cruise" icon does not light up until the cruise control is set and active. If I apply the brakes, the green "Cruise" icon goes off. When I stop the car, the --- is shown like the video.
> 
> ...


To bad...

I found some other things regarding my Bluetooth module.
Apparently it also supports Streaming Audio.

This is from an other forum. Source:Website









I also read that the RCD-310 supports this. But in the RCD-310 and in the Bluetooth i can not find settings for this. Is there a possibility to activate this??

Can you get back to me on this??

Kind Regards,

Adjego

Edit: I found out byte 4, bit one disabled, enables the Bluetooth audio in the Bluetooth Module. In my instument cluster i get the "Ipod" icon. The phone also detects it. 

But the RCD-310 doesn't do anything. The option to enable "Bluetooth Audi" in the setup menu is not available for me. Is there a coding change to enable this??


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

dimitrisTSI said:


> The fogs do not light up when I use the high beams or when I signal to pass with them if that's what you're asking.
> 
> Do you know what is the "high beam assist" option ? To use it apart from coding it with the long coding helper do I have to enable it through the adaption menu as well ?
> 
> ...



I would like to know that as well. Im trying to find a way to activate the fogs and the high beams at the same time. Can someone look into that?


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

adjego said:


> As mentioned in my post, 09-Centr. Elec -> Long Coding -> Byte 5 Enable bit 4. i don't have a screenshot. Byte numbers are count from left to right, Bits are count from left to right starting with Zero.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Adjego


Adjego,

maybe you mean by Bits counting from right to left???

grt Ron


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

golfgti6 said:


> Adjego,
> 
> maybe you mean by Bits counting from right to left???
> 
> grt Ron


Yep you are right. Typed it down to fast...

Grts,

Adjego


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

adjego said:


> Yep you are right. Typed it down to fast...
> 
> Grts,
> 
> Adjego


It works, thanks!!

Gtrz Ron


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Heloo dana
> i have activated this option in 09 byte 26 but before asking but no indication in instrument cluster
> maybe my instrument cluster is not equpied with this diode it ends with 860


Yes, that's possible. Shine a flashlight on the face and see if it has the DRL icon cutout.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Edit: I found out byte 4, bit one disabled, enables the Bluetooth audio in the Bluetooth Module. In my instument cluster i get the "Ipod" icon. The phone also detects it.
> 
> But the RCD-310 doesn't do anything. The option to enable "Bluetooth Audi" in the setup menu is not available for me. Is there a coding change to enable this??



Hi,

I see that, Byte 4 is for multimedia function in the 77 module.

I don't think you will find any Radio coding to enable bluetooth. If that's possible I don't see it in any of our documented coding. 

Please check the available Adaptation options in the radio. I am a little curious about Developer mode on that unit. The RNS-510 had the channel 50 tweak, which enabled a hidden menu. I don't know if Developer mode is possible on that RCD-310 , but please let me know.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that, Byte 4 is for multimedia function in the 77 module.
> 
> ...


Using the Drop-down in 10-adaption i don't get an developer mode. I tryed changing Channel 50 from 0 to 1 but i didn't notice any change. I think Seat is using a different software version for the RCD-310.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

yes there is icon for DRL but but probably have no diode inside


----------



## audilover (Mar 6, 2006)

Is there any way we can activate staging on 08 euro spec a3 ?What we can do or change with 08 euro spec a3.

Thanks for any help


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Thanks for the new VCDS Version.
> 
> ...


Hi Adjego,

did you have any luck enabling the "mirror tilt when reversing" option ? It sounds very interesting.

I found out that my mirrors are being adjusted synchronously. Do you know where I can change this option ? My Altea has got the MFA and not the MFA+ like your Leon so I can't adjust it there. Do I do it through adaption or coding... ?

Regards,
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> did you have any luck enabling the "mirror tilt when reversing" option ? It sounds very interesting.
> 
> ...


You can find that bit in coding.

Because my mirror module is new, no coding is available yet. They don't know if it supports mirror tilt.

Kind Regards,

Adjego


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

dimitrisTSI said:


> The fogs do not light up when I use the high beams or when I signal to pass with them if that's what you're asking.
> 
> Do you know what is the "high beam assist" option ? To use it apart from coding it with the long coding helper do I have to enable it through the adaption menu as well ?
> 
> ...


Just tested out the new version of Vag-Com, and in 09 there is now a check box to have the fog lights enable with your high beams.:thumbup:


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

Is there any way to adjust the reported fuel consumption in the trip computer? Mine is off anywhere from 2 - 5 mpg. Hardly useful really. I was wondering if there was either an offset that could be applied or maybe raising the sampling rate or something. Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

AutoXMan said:


> Is there any way to adjust the reported fuel consumption in the trip computer? Mine is off anywhere from 2 - 5 mpg. Hardly useful really. I was wondering if there was either an offset that could be applied or maybe raising the sampling rate or something. Thanks!


 Check out this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2010-Jetta&p=66099017&viewfull=1#post66099017 

Take note of the adaptation values before changing them in the event you need to restore the defaults. I would also recommend clearing the trip 1 and 2 values before test driving.


----------



## iericzhu (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Dana, 
Can Skoda Octavia 2009 open the fuction "windows auto roll up via remote control"? 

My new Octavia can not access 46-Cent. Conv. just like Golf 6. 

BTW, my info is as belows, 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Lables: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 46180AB8B00508C04008008011008124030000AE420089605C 0440000000 
Shop #: WSC 00078 000 00000 

Part No: 1ZD 955 119 
Component: Wischer 03061 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Check out this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2010-Jetta&p=66099017&viewfull=1#post66099017
> 
> Take note of the adaptation values before changing them in the event you need to restore the defaults. I would also recommend clearing the trip 1 and 2 values before test driving.


 AWESOME. Thank you!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iericzhu said:


> Hi, Dana,
> Can Skoda Octavia 2009 open the fuction "windows auto roll up via remote control"?
> 
> My new Octavia can not access 46-Cent. Conv. just like Golf 6.
> ...


 Hi, 

Sorry, the lock or unlock buttons must be held until the windows are up or down as Adjejo described here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-enable-auto-windows-up-on-Skoda-New-Octavia 

Something looks very wrong with the Lables: None. What VCDS release are you using?


----------



## DejoTSI (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all 
first sorry for my english 
i have golf 6 tsi , i bought R led rear lights , they are working 
but when i start the car thay flash for 5 sec 
and they working normaly 
but i have error on display (said i must check all the rear lights) 
the car is produced between 3 an 7 month 2009 
so i think i have a old procesor 

what to do thx?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

That sounds like a coding issue. Do you have VCDS, so we can see the scan data? 

http://www.ross-tech.com


----------



## DejoTSI (Jul 22, 2010)

no i dont have vag com


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

DejoTSI said:


> no i dont have vag com


 We sell directly, but it might be more cost effective to purchase from one of our Authorized Distributors listed Here

Alternatively, you could find someone in your local area who will scan it and post the results from the Auto-Scan here.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Dana-
The Wiki lacks much on MkI TT architecture (go figure). Is this the way it is, or do you need uploads? Things like convenience, lights, etc seem 'vintage'. Is the software/firmware already that old, and those kinds of functions are just not accessible in the design?

TIA!:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

InTTruder said:


> Dana-
> The Wiki lacks much on MkI TT architecture (go figure). Is this the way it is, or do you need uploads? Things like convenience, lights, etc seem 'vintage'. Is the software/firmware already that old, and those kinds of functions are just not accessible in the design?
> 
> TIA!:beer:


 Some of it is vintage but we could use Control Module Maps as described Here 

Please post a complete Auto-Scan in a new thread if you would like us to look over the installed modules. Most of the Mk4 convenience type tweaks should apply, but you will use [35] - Central Locking, Not [46] - Comfort System.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Will do. I'll do a scan when I get home tomorrow, in a sep thread. I stumbled on the MKIV stuff today. Looks doable, esp with your advice on 35. THX!


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

hello dana,

i recently changed the coding on a friend's 2010 GTI and the coming home / leaving home features are still not working.

original code
6D180A3E90272AC48088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000

new code
6D180A3E90272AC4808800817000890445650086534D8D60648020200000

he does not have auto-headlights. will you please check the coding to make sure that i've done everything correctly?

also, i currently have his DRL's turned off. have i read correctly that if i make his fogs his DRL's, then his parking lights will always be on?

thank you.


----------



## snowkitten714 (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning Dana-

My BF is trying to put OEM headlights on my Jetta (http://firevortex.net/company/deal/...m-mk5-led-projector-headlights-now-available/). They were plug and play originally, but he is modding them to have better projectors and rewire the LED strip to be the blinker, and the blinker to be a high beam. The lights are working like they should when plugged in, but the car doesn't like it. The inside blinker light flashes like a bulb is out, and of course, the codes themselves.

This is the coding I got from my car, and I was hoping you could help me in what I need to do to fix it? Thanks!!!

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 G HW: 5K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0128 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B1A902F3EE4800800854000000401000086510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3753FADF3F25

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 10021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

9 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:12:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:36:48

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.80 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
 Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:12:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:12:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:36:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:36:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:07:08

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 13447 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.23
Time: 17:19:11

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.20 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 200
Mileage: 12429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 18:33:06

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

wetwithwaterwings said:


> hello dana,
> 
> i recently changed the coding on a friend's 2010 GTI and the coming home / leaving home features are still not working.
> 
> ...


Since this vehicle doesn't have the RLS or Auto HL switch, you may need to enable Coming Home manual in Byte 12. The bit you have enabled in Byte 17 should work if a vehicle has the components that enable this automatically (RLS and HL Sw.).

After shutting of the car, pull the high beam stalk back and the coming home lights should work. Leaving home isn't very useful since you have to be at the car, and once again pull the stalk.


Fogs as Daytime Running Lights for Xenon equipped vehicles should be fine because the Byte 18 coding is the default "00". Some RdW VW and Seat owners have reported all of the parking lights also coming on and this is related to Byte 18.


Edit: Try This:

6D180A3E90272AC48088008174008B0445650086534D8D60648020200000

That's Fogs as DRL's and CH manual.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

snowkitten714 said:


> Morning Dana-
> 
> My BF is trying to put OEM headlights on my Jetta (http://firevortex.net/company/deal/...m-mk5-led-projector-headlights-now-available/). They were plug and play originally, but he is modding them to have better projectors and rewire the LED strip to be the blinker, and the blinker to be a high beam. The lights are working like they should when plugged in, but the car doesn't like it. The inside blinker light flashes like a bulb is out, and of course, the codes themselves.
> 
> This is the coding I got from my car, and I was hoping you could help me in what I need to do to fix it? Thanks!!!


I don't know if this is going to be possible. Some of the lighting, like headlights and license plate circuits, have individual coding options but most of the lighting behavior is controlled with Byte 18 coding. 

Please have him list the individual OE wire colors and pin locations at each light (on the car side) and the individual bulbs or functions they are connected to inside the new lights.

Also, please clear all of the faults and exit the 09 module. Then, use all of the exterior lights and re-scan it to see if all of those return. If you have less faults please post that data.


----------



## snowkitten714 (Jun 23, 2010)

Driver's Side (Passenger side in parenthesis):

Port 1
Wire color: No Wire
Stock Function: NA
Modified Function: NA

Port 2
Wire color: no wire
Stock Function: NA
Modified Function: NA

Port 3
Wire color: no wire
Stock Function: NA
Modified Function: NA

Port 4
Wire color: blue w/ yellow stripe (blue w/ green stripe)
Stock Function: 
Modified Function: 

Port 5
Wire color: brown
Stock Function: ground
Modified Function: ground

Port 6
Wire color: yellow w/ black stripe (yellow w/ blue stripe)
Stock Function: low beam 
Modified Function: powers LED strip as DRL

Port 7
Wire color: brown
Stock Function: ground
Modified Function: ground

Port 8
Wire color: white w/ black stripe (white w/ purple stripe)
Stock Function: high beam 
Modified Function: HID solenoid and high beam H7 bulb

Port 9
Wire color: black w/ white stripe (black w/ green stripe)
Stock Function: turn signal 
Modified Function: powers relay solenoid to flash LED as turn signal

Port 10
Wire color: grey w/ black stripe (grey w/ red stripe)
Stock Function: little bulb in high beam housing
Modified function: runs relay for HID ballast

As for vag-com… I cleared all codes with stock lights, everything worked fine. I installed modified headlights with wiring as described and codes came in. Read codes, then cleared codes… additional codes came back:

7 Faults Found:

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:50:59

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:49:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:51:11

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:51:04

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:49:09

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
 OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:51:00

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 14547 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.02
Time: 16:49:22

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

Does any of this info help in figuring out what codes I need to put in to allow the car to accept the new headlights without the fault codes triggering?

Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't realize this was a HID retrofit as well. Please see entry:  9) Questions about aftermarket Xenon headlights are off-topic in this forum. Please use the Lighting Forum for that.

I doubt we will be able to resolve any of this with coding. All of the bulbs were originally conventional and the module must see the resistance (or equivalent draw) or it will set faults. The LED's, relay and solenoids are causing havoc in this system.

If the lights worked normally, or without faults, prior to the HID and complete bulb rearrangement I might restore that and see if we can get the LED strip alone working without faults.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

Added to my topics.


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, 

I was wondering if there is a way for me to set my city lights as my DRLs on an HID equipped GTI? Also, how can I disable the bulb out warning, and will it not display which lights are out on the MFD once I do this? 

Thank you!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Turn Lights in Rear Lid?*

Dana: 

When you get a chance, can you explain _Turn Lights in Rear Lid via 3rd Brake Light Output active_ found in the 09 module, byte 1 bit 0?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Orient Express said:


> I replaced the filament turn signal bulbs with High Power LED bulbs (7440-AHP3) from *SuperBrightLEDS.com*, and these bulbs worked perfectly as turn signal bulbs. No "bulb out" warning light displayed.
> 
> I have left the backup lights as a filament bulb because they are brighter than any LED that I can get to fit in the socket.


 I can confirm this works. Pretty cool, too. Those suckers are bright! 

Make sure you test before you put the taillight back on the car. The lamps only work installed one way and if you get them in backwards, they don't work and you'll have to start all over. 

There is still some level of lamp monitoring going on because if you pull one of them out, it _will_ throw a code.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

sfpegasus said:


> I can confirm this works. Pretty cool, too. Those suckers are bright!
> 
> Make sure you test before you put the taillight back on the car. The lamps only work installed one way and if you get them in backwards, they don't work and you'll have to start all over.
> 
> There is still some level of lamp monitoring going on because if you pull one of them out, it _will_ throw a code.


 I too ordered these... Next is get the car and then the LED tails  

Can you take a picture or video of these suckers in action? Are they bright enough to be seen while driving during the daytime sunlight?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

quailallstar said:


> I too ordered these... Next is get the car and then the LED tails
> 
> Can you take a picture or video of these suckers in action? Are they bright enough to be seen while driving during the daytime sunlight?


 Yes, for sure. 

I don't have any video, but I tested them with one incandescent and one LED just to see how bright they were and they are easily as bright as the incandescent.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> Dana:
> 
> When you get a chance, can you explain _Turn Lights in Rear Lid via 3rd Brake Light Output active_ found in the 09 module, byte 1 bit 0?


 sounds like half of the 3rd brake light blinks with the turn signals, no ?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> sounds like half of the 3rd brake light blinks with the turn signals, no ?


 I was hoping it was a way to get the inner tails to light up with the brake lights. I could be way off.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

D3rk0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there is a way for me to set my city lights as my DRLs on an HID equipped GTI? Also, how can I disable the bulb out warning, and will it not display which lights are out on the MFD once I do this?
> 
> Thank you!


 No the DRL's cannot be switched to the parking lights (city and side markers) via coding. You might not be able to eliminate the faults and MFA warnings if LED's were installed. Resistor style LED's may be necessary. 

Please post the Auto-Scan so we can see what modules are installed and what the exact fault codes are. 

Edit, I missed this but try the lights previously mentioned and linked by other members: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ction=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/744x-xHP3.htm


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> Dana:
> 
> When you get a chance, can you explain _Turn Lights in Rear Lid via 3rd Brake Light Output active_ found in the 09 module, byte 1 bit 0?


 
That doesn't seem to do anything on the 1K0 BCM, or at least not mine. If you notice any lighting changes, please let us know.


----------



## brenodo (Jan 11, 2003)

*Love my VCDS/MicroCAN combo!!!*

fantastic stuff here! thank you!! 

just got my VCDS/MicroCAN from RossTech today and in under 5 mins I had my key-fob opening and closing my windows and sunroof and I adjusted the Comfort Turn signals to flash 5 times for lane changes... 

next up front fog lamps to install and then some re-coding for how they behave with different euro switch settings. 

love it love it love it, I am officially addicted!!!:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

brenodo said:


> fantastic stuff here! thank you!!
> 
> just got my VCDS/MicroCAN from RossTech today and in under 5 mins I had my key-fob opening and closing my windows and sunroof and I adjusted the Comfort Turn signals to flash 5 times for lane changes...
> 
> ...


 Awesome! 

If you are retrofitting the Fogs, please post a complete Auto-Scan or email one to us using the Support address here My concern is the 09 modules are different and depending on the vehicle configuration, it may involve replacing the module instead of just coding it. 

I don't want to be pessimistic, but I wouldn't want to see you purchase the lights and need an entire module as well.


----------



## minaviggen (Jul 22, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting my Hex+Com and interested in some tweaks on my new '11 MKVI GTI Autobahn, namely the window up/down via keyfob and disable DRL's of my xenons. When the adapter arrives, I'll also plan to use it to set up the Euro LED's in the rear. 

Curious if adjusting these settings, or any others, may be slightly different with changes in the '11 version of electrical systems -- for example, I'm curious what may be different with the KESSY lock/push start system I have, in relation to these types of changes... and if it would require slightly different coding changes for setting cent. electronic codes to prevent conflicts or problems. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

How are you liking that Kessy ? I'm thinking of retrofitting it to my 2010. I know my friend did it on his Touareg so it's definitely possible .... but at what cost lol


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

minaviggen said:


> Eagerly awaiting my Hex+Com and interested in some tweaks on my new '11 MKVI GTI Autobahn, namely the window up/down via keyfob and disable DRL's of my xenons. When the adapter arrives, I'll also plan to use it to set up the Euro LED's in the rear.
> 
> Curious if adjusting these settings, or any others, may be slightly different with changes in the '11 version of electrical systems -- for example, I'm curious what may be different with the KESSY lock/push start system I have, in relation to these types of changes... and if it would require slightly different coding changes for setting cent. electronic codes to prevent conflicts or problems.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You shouldn't have any issues with the coding, but please run a complete Auto-Scan and save it before you change anything from the factory settings.

You might want a complete set of maps for your own records since Adaptation changes aren't shown in a scan. Some maps from that car would be awesome for us also since we won't see a lot of the 2011's for a while.

If you were to rename the "labels" folder to "_labels" prior to following the Type #1 procedure found Here it will make maps of all of the non UDS modules in your vehicle. That will take a while and I would recommend connecting a battery charger for the process. If you do that, please send us the resulting PLA/PLB files and the original Auto-Scan.

Make sure you rename the labels folder so VCDS works normally after that.



71sbeetle said:


> How are you liking that Kessy ? I'm thinking of retrofitting it to my 2010. I know my friend did it on his Touareg so it's definitely possible .... but at what cost lol


 
I like the old school key ;-)


----------



## minaviggen (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful info. I certainly want to take snapshots and backups of anything before changing anything  That will be my first set of tasks when the HEX+COM arrives, and I'll be happy to talk with you offline to provide info/maps of the factory 2011 settings, including the KESSY additions etc.

The KESSY is ... well, it takes some getting used to. I keep expecting to crank the car by turning the key, and stupidly realize there's no key in the ignition. Then again, I'm coming from a car where I would turn a key in the center between the seats, and I still catch myself reaching for a key down there, too. It's neat, but but I agree with Dana... a regular turn-key would just feel right.


----------



## kinhung (Nov 27, 2009)

I got all lights turns ON (with DRL activated) , even the light switch turns to 0 / off
my byte18 coding is all 0

how can I change it?

Fogs as Daytime Running Lights for Halogen equipped vehicles
Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active"
Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1"

Notes:
- Depending on the Byte 18 coding, this may result in all of the parking lights illuminating.
- If you do not have desirable results on Halogen equipped vehicles, please update this thread.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post an Auto-Scan using our current release found here


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Edit, I missed this but try the lights previously mentioned and linked by other members: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ction=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/744x-xHP3.htm


Thanks for the reply Dana! Im not sure if those are able to fit into the parking/city light holder. The base seems to be bigger than the connector.... anyone have them on their city lights and they fit?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

D3rk0 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dana! Im not sure if those are able to fit into the parking/city light holder. The base seems to be bigger than the connector.... anyone have them on their city lights and they fit?


which one do you call the city light ? the one in the headlight (parking light) or another one ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I call City Lights the ones in the headlight.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*How to disable DRL on a 2011 GTI w/xenons?*

Dana, here is my scan before I did anything, the engine module didn't pick up for some reason, but here it is:

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72 77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ2BWXXXXXX

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492500FD881406EA92210041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EC6F776ED3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 082 0707 
Revision: 00082000 Serial number: 0000000000
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: F2E0E96F94C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EA527365A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A80272AC41088008570000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70814F0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00JE5+ 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39729E430931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100609300956
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFA4A535D99

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356A92732529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 170610F1002140
Coding: E9817F0650061203000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDAFA138DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0F10FBC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 HW: 5K0 905 861 
Component: ELV-PQ35 018 0100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000084494005
Coding: 0100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS A01003
ROD: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: EDDAFA138DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H03 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8404037
Coding: 040500210100000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1C296234121

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162A663D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162A663D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109094481
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7D6883BAF05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260A96FD447

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CAF772E53

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346CAF772E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356A92732529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668196648
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3260A96FD447

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, here is what Byte 11 and Byte 15 look like (unmodified):

http://i36.tinypic.com/bia536.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/347ha2q.jpg

Here are other (unmodified) bytes that have DRL options:

http://i33.tinypic.com/123b3bt.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/2vwtx6d.jpg


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana, sorry I had to post twice since the message was so long:

Here is what I got when I installed the parking light wire (slot #3 at switch,slot #19 at CECM) and the Euroswitch - 1K0941431CK0S (I believe I checked bits 3, 6 and 7 under Byte 15):

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72 77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ2BWXXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EC6F776ED3

2 Faults Found:
000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low 
P0087 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 16 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.10
Time: 12:26:45

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1206 /min
Load: 67.4 %
Speed: 32.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

004688 - Fuel Level too Low 
P1250 - 000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 43 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 17:48:20

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 850 /min
Load: 25.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 48.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492500FD881406EA92210041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EC6F776ED3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 082 0707 
Revision: 00082000 Serial number: 0000000000
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: F2E0E96F94C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EA527365A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A80272AC41088008570000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70814F0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

3 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 43 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 17:51:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
 OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 167 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 16:41:40

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 167 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 16:41:40

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00JE5+ 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39729E430931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100609300956
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFA4A535D99

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356A92732529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 170610F1002140
Coding: E9817F0650061203000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDAFA138DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0F10FBC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 HW: 5K0 905 861 
Component: ELV-PQ35 018 0100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000084494005
Coding: 0100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS A01003
ROD: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: EDDAFA138DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668207392 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2756483BEF85

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H03 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8404037
Coding: 040500210100000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1C296234121

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162A663D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162A663D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109094481
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7D6883BAF05

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260A96FD447

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CAF772E53

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346CAF772E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356A92732529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668196648
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3260A96FD447

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Needless to say, I removed the wire and euroswitch, reinstalled the stock swith and cleared all the codes. I didn't even know I had something wrong with the engine. The car has just 104 miles on it 

Any idea as to how I can disable the daytime running lights?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Based on the original scan, give this a try:

6C180A1A80272AC41088008170000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040

No DRL's and (hopefully) add the extra Auto-Locking menu to the MFA like this:

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02297.jpg

If the extra auto-close check box doesn't appear or work, let me know.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Based on the original scan, give this a try:
> 
> 6C180A1A80272AC41088008170000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
> 
> ...


Thank you Dana, I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## minaviggen (Jul 22, 2010)

Lewylou, I just got my VCDS HEX-CAN USB cable for my 2011 and was planning to do the same DRL disable. Interestingly, when I did an auto-scan, I initially had no faults, then I showed shorts on my Telephone (Address 77). I sent the PLA/PLB on to Dana, and he mentioned it might just have been a weird fluke in the reading...

I'm also planning to do the Euro LED tail light swap and notice that we have a slightly newer version of the Cent Elec address that is modified to work with LED's. I'll be sticking to the non-rear fogs, however, so won't be using a euro switch.

For comparison, here is a snip of my autoscan output, with no adjustments... to compare the bit settings for Engine and Cent. Electronics addresses. It may be helpful for you to compare with another 2011 with low miles 

2011 GTI, 6speed, 4 door, Autobahn package.

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72 77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ5BWXXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74ED37026ED3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6*D*180A1A80272AC41088008*5*70000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A71D93A0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 11061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.
---------------------------------

Red areas above are what Dana suggested to change. I'm gonna go give it a shot too, and msg back.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually...She, but don't get bugged out. It happens all of the time ;-) 

-Dana Marie


----------



## minaviggen (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, :banghead: Sorry! No harm meant, explicit or implied, promise 

Good news though! The coding change you mentioned DOES eliminate DRL's on 2011's with Xenons, no warning light, AND I have the Automatic menu as you posted in the picture. I'm not quite sure what it does, but I found it under the Locking menu in the MFD. What does the Automatic setting do? Both are set to enabled.

ALSO! The cluster does work with staging set to active! Setting to "active" in VCDS takes effect with no complaints, and needle sweep on KESSY button push / startup is quite cool.

For clarification, my instrument details after sweeping enabled:
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C *HW: 5K6 920 971 C*
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356BCA062529


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

minaviggen: Thanks for the update. That's great news , can't wait to get home and do this now. Hopefully it won't throw any codes when I reinstall the parking light wire and euroswitch.

Thanks again for your help Dana :thumbup:


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana, I was able to disable the DRL with the new code (6C180A1A80272AC41088008170000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040) you provided and everything checked out OK on the scan using the stock switch and parking light wire installed:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6C180A1A80272AC41088008170000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70814F0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

However, when I installed the euro light switch (part # 1K0941431CKOS) along with the parking light wire still installed, I got the following (even though everything seemed to function okay using the switch):

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6C180A1A80272AC41088008170000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70814F0C37

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

3 Faults Found:
02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 167 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.19
Time: 15:55:57

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 167 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.19
Time: 15:55:57

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 167 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.19
Time: 15:56:06

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF

Could it be the coding or the euro switch I have. The switch I have doesn't have the chrome on it and appears to be an MKV switch based on the part number. I got the switch from ECS.

For what it's worth, I also got the automatic function in the MFA and I was able to enable Staging.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Lewylou78 said:


> However, when I installed the euro light switch (part # 1K0941431CKOS) along with the parking light wire still installed, I got the following (even though everything seemed to function okay using the switch):
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
> ...


Since all of the faults are Intermittent, I would clear them and see if they return. 

I also have the black (plain, cheaper) MK5 looking switch. I don't have any issues and based on the feedback from the various switches, they are identical. If you wanted to compare the switch, pin for pin with a DVOM, my results were:

8 & 9 = Constant in off position (DRL/TFL)
8 & 3 = Parking
8 & 1 = On
8 & 5 = Fog Ft.
8 & 7 = Fog Rear

The only missing option is Auto, which would require a RLS and I haven't went there yet. If I go that far, I'll buy the fancy brushed look switch.

Thanks for the Staging and auto lock update. Do the auto locks actually shut off when you uncheck that box?


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Since all of the faults are Intermittent, I would clear them and see if they return.
> 
> I also have the black (plain, cheaper) MK5 looking switch. I don't have any issues and based on the feedback from the various switches, they are identical. If you wanted to compare the switch, pin for pin with a DVOM, my results were:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I tried clearing the faults and they return each time. They only clear when I reinstall the stock switch. If you don't get any faults and you have the same euroswitch, then there much be some difference between a 2010 vs 2011 car.

I too am missing the AUTO feature on my euroswitch.

I didn't check the auto-lock thing yet, but I did see it in the MFA. What is it supposed to do when you have both lock and unlock checked?


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Is it possible to turn off the rear wiper from automatically turning on?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, or at least I can disable it. Post the complete scan if you don't find it in the 09 coding. It lives somewhere between Byte 20 and 23.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Lewylou78 said:


> Unfortunately, I tried clearing the faults and they return each time. They only clear when I reinstall the stock switch. If you don't get any faults and you have the same euroswitch, then there much be some difference between a 2010 vs 2011 car.
> 
> I too am missing the AUTO feature on my euroswitch.
> 
> I didn't check the auto-lock thing yet, but I did see it in the MFA. What is it supposed to do when you have both lock and unlock checked?


30 is battery power, so if reinstalling the original switch fixes the faults I would assume the main connector at the BCM is fine. What was the part number on your factory switch? I'm grabbing mine to compare.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> 30 is battery power, so if reinstalling the original switch fixes the faults I would assume the main connector at the BCM is fine. What was the part number on your factory switch? I'm grabbing mine to compare.


I'll get the part number off the factory switch for you tomorrow. Any reason why the faults are intermittent? Everything on the euroswitch worked, but I could have swore that the interior lights were on inside the car when the switch was in the "O" position.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Lewylou78 said:


> I'll get the part number off the factory switch for you tomorrow. Any reason why the faults are intermittent? Everything on the euroswitch worked, but I could have swore that the interior lights were on inside the car when the switch was in the "O" position.


I'm not sure why they are intermittent, but come back after clearing. My switch is 3C8 941 431 G and it would technically have a color code, but that's all fluff and cosmetic. I have some more notes that date back a while here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...problem...&p=62556933&viewfull=1#post62556933


Edit..after looking at the Pin 4 operation of the factory switch, I'm wondering.. Please ohm out your switches with a DVOM and post the results. I wonder if this new BCM is all the wiser to that difference?


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'm not sure why they are intermittent, but come back after clearing. My switch is 3C8 941 431 G and it would technically have a color code, but that's all fluff and cosmetic. I have some more notes that date back a while here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...problem...&p=62556933&viewfull=1#post62556933
> 
> ...


The part number on my factory switch is the same as yours, 3C8 941 431 G. I'll ohm out the switches today after work and post the results.


----------



## Comatose (Feb 17, 2010)

*Disable HID Shutter*

Is there a "Xenon with no shutter" option for the 2010 Jetta? Installing HID's (projector headlamps with HID drop ins) and have been told I need to disable DRL's, and check the "Xenon with no shutter" option, however this is from people with the previous electronic setup.

I am confused with the electronics being different in the 2010 Jetta, that maybe that option no longer exists? Just got my VAGCOM, and was trying to find out before I get it hooked up and start modyfying


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'm not sure why they are intermittent, but come back after clearing. My switch is 3C8 941 431 G and it would technically have a color code, but that's all fluff and cosmetic. I have some more notes that date back a while here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...problem...&p=62556933&viewfull=1#post62556933
> 
> ...


Hey Dana, when I got home today, I reinstalled the euroswitch and checked the connections at the switch and CECM to make sure nothing was loose and I ran a scan again and got the 3 faults the 1st time. I reset everything and scanned it again (twice) and got no faults both times so I'm hoping it's all good now. Everything with the euroswitch seems to be working fine so I'm happy (for now). Thanks again for all your help the past few days, it's much appreciated.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*New VSDS User*

Received my CAN today. Wanting to start off easy. I read the manual and I'm going to do an Auto Scan and then attempt the gauge sweep mod. Sound like a good start?


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*RLS*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As per my previous, pessimistic, comment "Leaving home isn't possible, coming come is pretty lame because you have to pull the high beam stalk when exiting the car."
> 
> This feature is far from lame. The lame part is the lack of automated operation  Looks like I need a RLS now that this is working as planned.


What does the acronym RLS stand for?


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Lewylou78 said:


> ...I didn't check the auto-lock thing yet, but I did see it in the MFA. What is it supposed to do when you have both lock and unlock checked?


In your newly activated Automatic option of the Settings/Convenience/Door Open menu, enabling (i.e., checking the box) the "Auto close" selection will lock all the doors when the car goes faster than 10 MPH. This is generally the default setting of the cars when delivered by the dealer. This new menu selection allows you to enable or disable the auto-locking via the MFD and without the VCDS.

And when "Auto close" is checked, the "Auto open" selection becomes available. If you enable "Auto open", all the door locks will unlock when you remove the key from the ignition (providing you don't physically open a door first - if you do, then the Manual setting selection takes precedence).


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Will most of these tweaks work on a 2011 model GTI?
I just picked up a carbon steel GTI  two days ago and want to make a few adjustments.

Mainly the windows up/down with key fob and I like the one about using the fogs and city lights as the DRL's. Eliminating the need for a euro switch to do that! :thumbup:

Can anyone confirm if these tweaks will work on a 2011? My car has halogens- not bi-xenons.

Let me know.

TIA!


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Also- would love to do the same tweaks on our 2010 Tiguan. Any suggestions on how to do that would be fantastico.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Comatose said:


> Is there a "Xenon with no shutter" option for the 2010 Jetta? Installing HID's (projector headlamps with HID drop ins) and have been told I need to disable DRL's, and check the "Xenon with no shutter" option, however this is from people with the previous electronic setup.
> 
> I am confused with the electronics being different in the 2010 Jetta, that maybe that option no longer exists? Just got my VAGCOM, and was trying to find out before I get it hooked up and start modyfying


Well, I must say that a complete OE Xenon retrofit does not require this tweak. Instead, the parts typically consist of; Upgraded BCM (aka 09- Cent. elect. module), all related wiring, 55 - Xenon module, level sensors on the suspension, slave modules inside the headlights, AFS motors, ballasts, bulbs...and I'm sure I've forgotten an item or two.

I will also mention that under Rule 9) Questions about aftermarket Xenon headlights are off-topic in this forum. Please use the Lighting Forum for that. Aftermarket retrofits are off topic here.

To answer the actual question, is Xenon with no shutter possible, Yes. Please post the complete Auto-Scan and list of OE parts, or links to them, so I know what we're doing here before I come off as a party pooper ;-) 

--





Lewylou78 said:


> Hey Dana, when I got home today, I reinstalled the euroswitch and checked the connections at the switch and CECM to make sure nothing was loose and I ran a scan again and got the 3 faults the 1st time. I reset everything and scanned it again (twice) and got no faults both times so I'm hoping it's all good now. Everything with the euroswitch seems to be working fine so I'm happy (for now). Thanks again for all your help the past few days, it's much appreciated.


Interesting. Possibly a loose connection? Please let me know it it's okay after a few days.
--




TXSlotcar said:


> Received my CAN today. Wanting to start off easy. I read the manual and I'm going to do an Auto Scan and then attempt the gauge sweep mod. Sound like a good start?


Yes, run and save an Auto-Scan prior to any mods. Post the scan data if you have any problems or specific questions.

--




TXSlotcar said:


> What does the acronym RLS stand for?


Rain Light Sensor ;-) 

--



VWBora18T said:


> Will most of these tweaks work on a 2011 model GTI?
> I just picked up a carbon steel GTI  two days ago and want to make a few adjustments.
> 
> Mainly the windows up/down with key fob and I like the one about using the fogs and city lights as the DRL's. Eliminating the need for a euro switch to do that! :thumbup:
> ...



Yes, Lewylou78 and minaviggen both have 2011 vehicles and so far, no issues or major changes. I have added the Tiguan and 2010 "and newer" to the top of this thread description.

--



VWBora18T said:


> Also- would love to do the same tweaks on our 2010 Tiguan. Any suggestions on how to do that would be fantastico.


Pretty much. The 2010 Tiguan may have a few differences, but the BCM (aka 09- Cent. elect. module) is nearly identical to the Jetta and JSW.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*Guage Staging*

Get channel failed when trying to activate guage staging.
Does the "Q" cluster supports staging?
Excerpt from the Auto Scan:
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb​Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q​Component: KOMBI H03 0305 ​ Coding: 270F00​
No fault code found.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*Initial Scan*

Auto Scan Results
Friday,20,August,2010,16:58:27:43390
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 65 77

VIN: WVWMM7AJ7AW419578 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7274 
Revision: 12H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77D339067FA6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49230003881002EB92210042300000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13A3A72B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73CB0D166BDE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A1A90272A0480080081200085C441010086534D8160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF30E252A

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 01051 23 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R0086FW 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FF3E0932

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13A3A72B8

Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3C59E62A0600

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 020510F2011607
Coding: E9801F07001612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69F76F7E3912

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R8VJG06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDAC22D09C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59072BC14

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668018028 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D2442E88C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C71ED142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C71ED142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C812D444

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1135688
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E7775EC122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF30E252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000A07747018
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A75D072FC94

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TXSlotcar said:


> Auto Scan Results
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
> ...



Q looks like bad news: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-you-have&p=64539212&viewfull=1#post64539212

Sorry, mine doesn't support it either.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Q looks like bad news: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-you-have&p=64539212&viewfull=1#post64539212
> 
> Sorry, mine doesn't support it either.


 Oh well. Onward through the fog!


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Got the most important piece done that I wanted on both the gti and the tiguan- windows up and down from remote. 

Successfully disabled the drls on the tiguan- but modifying bit 1 in byte 14 didn't activate the fogs as drls. I'd love for this to work so any suggestions arereciated. 

Same on the gti- got the window thing done, disabled drls right on the menu in dash- but modifying the bit one byte 14 did nothing. 

I did make it so fogs stayed on while high beams were active, and audible alert when unlocking car on both cars no problem. 

Any suggestions on running fogs as drls on a 2010 Tiguan and 2011 GTI would be MUCH appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Post the Auto-Scan from the Gti. The Tiguan may not like this tweak due to the Byte 18 coding, so I'm more interested in attempting the Golf module first.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*Windows up/down - One touch?*

My windows roll up and down with the remote. Very nice feature indeed in this horrid Texas heat.

Now, is there a way add the a "one-touch" feature?

You know, hold the unlock to start the roll down/up and complete after release of said button.

BTW Dana - I'm _almost_ over the fact the my "Q" gauge doesn't sweep. Perform a miracle (this is easier done during weekends) and bring the "Q" to life!!​


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*Euro Headlights Switch Part Number Confirmation*

I have _Coming Home_ working with a "brights flash" after key is removed and before opening the door.

I'm ready to tackle the Euro headlight switch installation to automate the function.

Here's what I'm about to order from ECS Tuning: 


European Chrome Trim Headlight Switch (includes trigger wire)
Switch - With Coming Home (Automatic)
ES#:1897090
Mfg#: 5K0898006
$84.95

Note: Coding with VAG-COM is required to enable specific features on certain models. Cars must be equipped from the factory with Coming Home for it to function on this switch.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two questions:
1) Is this the right part? (there were five switches to chose from)
2) Does they car actually have a _Coming Home_ option as ECS Tuning implies? (I think not)

What I understand:
1) The auto headlights will NOT work without a RLS + other parts.


What I don't understand:
1) How the _Leaving Home_ would be affected by this switch.


----------



## poulaki33 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Coding*

Hey guys

I see some fault codes in my radio, nav and phone... not sure what to make of it as I am a NEWB lol

Sunday,22,August,2010,20:19:12:07648
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ6AW110758 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 71C71CAF11C2

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92300FA881206E9932100413008
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF309F5D9A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6EFD07D300FC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0541 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272AC40088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2E50

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 17080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D078MZI 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957E48F0932

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D1218B72B8

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D444

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4120K098200753
Coding: E9817F06500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66ED7FF3280C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D444

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667521961 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D3FF3E88C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF81A2

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 182
Reset counter: 25
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147DCAFD142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F43DAD7C776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198614266
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3F2F7AF06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245D3A3D444

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2E50

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF81A2

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 182
 Reset counter: 25
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449D5BB2E50

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FE8BF252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668139717
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D444

1 Fault Found:
13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 13298 km
Date: 2010.14.19
Time: 10:28:57


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

*No response from controller*

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Monday,23,August,2010,09:03:26:45662

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: WVWNM7AJ4AW385541 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6935 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77D3395B7FA6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492A00FF881002E8921A0042300000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13A6772B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A3E98272AC480080081200085C441010086534D8160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF353252A

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 31031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

7 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 199
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 198
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
 OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01518 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Left (M16) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 46
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.28
Time: 14:59:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.70 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13A6772B8

Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 010410F2002589
Coding: E9807F07001612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69F76F233912

2 Faults Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.28
Time: 14:45:21

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.28
Time: 14:45:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R8EHE06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDAC7FD09C

1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Mileage: 3341 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.28
Time: 14:46:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667943664 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D241FE88C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C743D142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C743D142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C84FD444

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1123829
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E77703C122

1 Fault Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 198
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2127.15.31
Time: 14:46:40


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449CE572E50

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF353252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF353252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm getting some no response from controller errors. I'm not sure how to get around these. I tried the unlock doors trick and got nowhere. I'm using this under Parallels in OSX.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TXSlotcar said:


> Now, is there a way add the a "one-touch" feature?
> 
> You know, hold the unlock to start the roll down/up and complete after release of said button.


No, sorry. This BCM does not seem to support that.

----




TXSlotcar said:


> I have _Coming Home_ working with a "brights flash" after key is removed and before opening the door.
> 
> I'm ready to tackle the Euro headlight switch installation to automate the function.
> 
> ...


Well, I have modified the signal to the module (since I don't have the Auto switch), and it doesn't do anything, regardless of the CL/LH coding. The vehicles that have the Auto switch and proper coming home and leaving functions all have a RLS from the factory. With that said, You should need the switch and RLS for this to work properly. You would then need to code it to 09 and code the module for automatic, not manual, coming home.

The light sensor should only activate CH or LH if it is dark outside.

I'm sorry I cannot verify the part number from ECS, but I'm pretty confident that all Auto switches would use the purple wire in pin 2 for this output. This DIY isn't for Auto switches, but details the PIN config and has several photos: DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights





----




poulaki33 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I see some fault codes in my radio, nav and phone... not sure what to make of it as I am a NEWB lol
> 
> ...



02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
I wouldn't worry about that if the Digital Satellite or Traffic subscriptions aren't active.

It looks like the Address 77: Telephone module was never coded with a non Zero WSC or importer #. "Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000". Just copy and paste the same coding to the New coding entry, and use 12345 as a WSC and 444 as the Importer #. Coding Screen

Make sure you cycle the key after coding and before clearing faults.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

petteri said:


> I'm getting some no response from controller errors. I'm not sure how to get around these. I tried the unlock doors trick and got nowhere. I'm using this under Parallels in OSX.


All of the modules that aren't communicating are the newer UDS protocol. They can be a little fussy under ideal conditions, so the OS can't be helping. Install VCDS on a PC, even if it's a loaner, and see if the modules communicate, they should.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*DRL - Manual or VDDS?*

I turned my DRLs off with a turn-signal stalk / key procedure........ key off, left turn, pull-back, key in, hear dings, key out. Turns off the gauge DRL indicator too.

Question is: _(if you're aware of the manual method) _Do the manual and VCDS methods perform the same code change in the control module?

I'm asking because after two-weeks of no DRLs they turned on again. The cause could be from my recent VCDS work, but the question still stands.

And, Dana, thanks for clarifying my other VCDS issues.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TXSlotcar said:


> I turned my DRLs off with a turn-signal stalk / key procedure........ key off, left turn, pull-back, key in, hear dings, key out. Turns off the gauge DRL indicator too.
> 
> Question is: _(if you're aware of the manual method) _Do the manual and VCDS methods perform the same code change in the control module?
> 
> ...


There was a thread some time ago in this forum about that. The conclusion was that it didn't work on Xenon equipped vehicles and the settings resorted to stock after time. I don't know what that does, since it doesn't work on my car and we haven't had anyone ask or offer to experiment. 

If you want to do some testing: 

- Save the current 09 coding.

- Paste the day one coding back into 09 and lock the car for a few minutes with VCDS completely disconnected. 

- Open the car back up and run control module maps of address 09 as described here: VCDS manual And RT Wiki. The Maps will be in your Logs folder and I would move them to a new folder called Stock (or similar).

- Do the DRL thing with the turn signal stalk.

- Repeat the map procedure and move them to a DRL folder

I would analyze the Coding, MB's and all Adaptation values to see what, if anything, has changed. You could paste the coding back into 09 to restore the settings you have modified since ownership.


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> All of the modules that aren't communicating are the newer UDS protocol. They can be a little fussy under ideal conditions, so the OS can't be helping. Install VCDS on a PC, even if it's a loaner, and see if the modules communicate, they should.


A 'real' PC did the trick. Now to try and figure our the proper coding to enable a rear fog light (LED tail lamps) on a TDI Golf with halogen lights. The first few I tried gave me some funky results. Dimmed lights etc...

Are there any codes in byte 18 that I MUST avoid or can i just type away and see what happens?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

petteri said:


> A 'real' PC did the trick.


 Good deal.




petteri said:


> Now to try and figure our the proper coding to enable a rear fog light (LED tail lamps) on a TDI Golf with halogen lights. The first few I tried gave me some funky results. Dimmed lights etc...
> 
> Are there any codes in byte 18 that I MUST avoid or can i just type away and see what happens?



It looks like this module was used on Orient Express's Gti with feedback here:  LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog

From that thread:

Build Date: Jan 20, 2010 - Orient Express (NA GTI)

* Byte 18 coded to "55". All lights are functional and at correct brightness.
* Byte 18 coded to "1F". All lights are functional and at correct brightness.
* Byte 18 coded to "43". One Reverse light works, the rest are functional and at correct brightness.

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574
Revision: 00103 AF
Coding: 6F180A3E90252AC48008008174008D0445054386435D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08011 21 0512
Coding: 009795


Code away, If anyone would have actually bricked a BCM on a newer production vehicle I'm sure we would have seen or heard about it by now.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

petteri said:


> A 'real' PC did the trick. Now to try and figure our the proper coding to enable a rear fog light (LED tail lamps) on a TDI Golf with halogen lights. The first few I tried gave me some funky results. Dimmed lights etc...
> 
> Are there any codes in byte 18 that I MUST avoid or can i just type away and see what happens?


I have the LED tails without rear fog and my code is "1F" which translates to:

_1F VW360 Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0+LED SBBR" ROM 31 VW360 halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0 + LED SBBR" ROM 31_

You might try "22" :

_22 VW360 Halogen "VW360 RdW/Japan+LED_SBBR" ROM 34 VW360 halogen "VW360 ROW / Japan + LED_SBBR" ROM 34_

This looks to be the "rest of world" configuration (halogen) which I believe includes rear fog.

Regardless, both orient express and I have changed our codes ad nauseum without any ill effects. For the record, there are more than 150 known configurations. I did _not_ try them all.

Let us know how this works out and whether you were successful without the utilizing the pin 28/47 wire swap procedure.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

weird, I use 1F for my late model non rear fog and I have bi-xenons not halogens


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> weird, I use 1F for my late model non rear fog and I have bi-xenons not halogens


We've stumbled on that in the past. Dana would have to chip in here to tell us if there really is a difference.

If I were to hazard a guess, I would try: "3D"

_3D VW360 XENON VW360 NAR XE TFL_S ROM 61 VW360 VW360 NAR XENON XE TFL_S ROM 61_

I'm not sure what the "XE" stands for, but that's the only NAR Xenon code I could find.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

hmmm I will try the 3D


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I just tried to install the LED 7440 bulbs from superbright and they seem to trigger the bulb out sensor.

If I hit the turn signal, the dash arrow flashes fast and the rear turn will work for a few cycles, then it will freeze for 5-10 seconds, then start flashing again. Once the bulb freezes, the bulb out light pops up. It will also pop up if i turn the key to start the car. There has to be a byte 18 code for this or at least tell the system to not monitor the bulbs. 

Error code:
Wednesday,25,August,2010,22:05:28:29774
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64)

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H 103 0575
Software Coding: 69180A3E90252AC40008008170000D0445050486534D8D20648020200000
Work Shop Code: WSC 93007 999 58668
VCID: 3449CFCE2E50
4 Faults Found:

01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 151
Mileage: 7297 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 21:40:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 151
Mileage: 7297 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 22:03:25

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.85 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 7297 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 22:03:59

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.85 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 7297 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 22:03:59

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.85 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

chadcronin had the same problem, he has the week 44 or prior module. Looks like the LED bulbs will only work with the week 45 or later module/coding ....


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

My build date is Jan 2010. I have the new module.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

ZIPN VW said:


> My build date is Jan 2010. I have the new module.


Weird, which byte 18 code do you use again ? I use 1F (55 didn't work right) but apparently it's for halogens so I will have to try 3D since I have bi-xenon.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I used code 15 since i have a rear fog.


----------



## Mr.Alex (May 27, 2010)

Dana, I turned off my Xenon DRL's but Im having trouble turning on the fogs as my DRL's. Can you please post a screenshot of how its supposed to look like? Or give the me byte and bit values? Thank you.

Also, by trying to turn it on we couldnt, but we switched the bit #'s but then set them back to normal, is that in any way hazardous to the computer?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> I just tried to install the LED 7440 bulbs from superbright and they seem to trigger the bulb out sensor.


Mine initially set an error right after installing, but after clearing the codes, never came back.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine errors after I clear them. :banghead:


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> Mine errors after I clear them. :banghead:


That's odd. If memory serves me at all, you're coded to "15" with rear fog and xenons.

_15 VW360 GTI Halogen "VW360 RdW TFL_0 +LED SBBR" ROM 21 VW360 GTI halogen "VW360 RdW TFL_0 + LED SBBR" ROM 21_

I'd be curious if you still got the errors (after clearing them) if you tried "1F", which is what I'm coded at. Maybe my coding lets me use led turn signals? :screwy:

What's wierd, this is another halogen code that seems to work just fine on xenons.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

I tried 1F and no luck.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

For an LHD octavia 2FL with adaptive xenox from 2009, what changing i must do in byte 18 in order to activate second fog light ?


----------



## Comatose (Feb 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Well, I must say that a complete OE Xenon retrofit does not require this tweak. Instead, the parts typically consist of; Upgraded BCM (aka 09- Cent. elect. module), all related wiring, 55 - Xenon module, level sensors on the suspension, slave modules inside the headlights, AFS motors, ballasts, bulbs...and I'm sure I've forgotten an item or two.
> 
> I will also mention that under Rule 9) Questions about aftermarket Xenon headlights are off-topic in this forum. Please use the Lighting Forum for that. Aftermarket retrofits are off topic here.
> 
> To answer the actual question, is Xenon with no shutter possible, Yes. Please post the complete Auto-Scan and list of OE parts, or links to them, so I know what we're doing here before I come off as a party pooper ;-)


I understand - however I believe I was staying on topic by keeping my question in the vein of the actual VAGCOM programming, not in the HID install itself, or required parts.

Lights are Hella Halogen Projector Headlights with drop in Digital HID kits:
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=1_35_103&products_id=114

Anyways, here is my initial scan, which actually has a couple of weird errors. One for steering (no lights are on & seems fine), and two for TPMS (which show a date in 2007, but the car is a 2010 Jetta?)

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Monday,23,August,2010,22:26:43:46960

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: 3VWRJ7AJ1AM019396 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71C71D1C11C2

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1931 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905250467
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2265225084A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AP HW: 1K0 907 379 AP
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0107 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600C49230003880E06ED921F0041B100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8021C8D8AA68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00169
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 3851E0383238

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 0019 
Revision: BI008001 
Coding: 6D200B1E902F3EE480000005400000000100008651008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BD7142B5E

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 05080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM00SNTL 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6EFD066000FC

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0001031
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8225C2D0A464

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
015 - Cannot Be Tested at this Time - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 961 D HW: 1K8 920 961 D
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270700
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00169
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BD7142B5E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 050609F2000178
Coding: ED807F07000602001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 66ED7E40280C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 961 D HW: 1K8 920 961 D
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BD7142B5E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000895398716
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC31B6407F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2901 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2F43DB64C776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09050312230903
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70C118181AC8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J3008384
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61E76D5CC122

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004074619
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76CD2E0078AC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: RDK 008 0817 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BD7142B5E

2 Faults Found:
02903 - Hard Warning 2 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 4016 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.07
Time: 11:24:43

Freeze Frame:
Text: 3390646622
Pressure: 0.10 bar
Pressure: 2.40 bar
Temperature: 30.0°C
Text: A0
Speed: 0.0 km/h

02904 - Hard Warning 3 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 4016 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.07
Time: 11:24:43

Freeze Frame:
Text: 3390646605
Pressure: 1.10 bar
Pressure: 2.40 bar
Temperature: 31.2°C
Text: A0
Speed: 0.0 km/h


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004092417
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77D323047FA6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520143150
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2977357CF992

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> We've stumbled on that in the past. Dana would have to chip in here to tell us if there really is a difference.
> 
> If I were to hazard a guess, I would try: "3D"
> 
> ...


I've answered several IM's about that chart, but I don't know if I ever posted in open forum. That coding chart is not from Ross-Tech or VW (they use online, SVM). I do not doubt the accuracy nor am I concerned with where it came from, but it isn't from us. If we had all of the various BCM modules (Byte 18) coding sorted, it would be in the data set with the current release. 

So I'll say it's a great guide and accurate in many ways, but I can't explain the discrepancies. 

I think the combination of live testing and (excellent) forum feedback, as well as the combo of RT data and that chart has us in a much better position than a year ago or so. Now, we really need to get the Jetta LED tails retrofits sorted...the 2011's are here!




ZIPN VW said:


> I just tried to install the LED 7440 bulbs from superbright and they seem to trigger the bulb out sensor.
> 
> If I hit the turn signal, the dash arrow flashes fast and the rear turn will work for a few cycles, then it will freeze for 5-10 seconds, then start flashing again. Once the bulb freezes, the bulb out light pops up. It will also pop up if i turn the key to start the car. There has to be a byte 18 code for this or at least tell the system to not monitor the bulbs.


I know 04 made your parking lights dim, but have you recoded to that just to see what the turn signals do? 





Mr.Alex said:


> Dana, I turned off my Xenon DRL's but Im having trouble turning on the fogs as my DRL's. Can you please post a screenshot of how its supposed to look like? Or give the me byte and bit values? Thank you.
> 
> Also, by trying to turn it on we couldnt, but we switched the bit #'s but then set them back to normal, is that in any way hazardous to the computer?


Please post the original Auto-Scan and a clip of the current 09 coding. 

Will it hurt if the Byte 14 coding is wrong, probably not. If your car has Xenon lights you would have noticed a problem if it was way off.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

al bundy said:


> For an LHD octavia 2FL with adaptive xenox from 2009, what changing i must do in byte 18 in order to activate second fog light ?


Please post the complete Auto-Scan. We don't have a whole bunch of coding info or feedback on the Octavia II, but I'll take a look. 




Comatose said:


> I understand - however I believe I was staying on topic by keeping my question in the vein of the actual VAGCOM programming, not in the HID install itself, or required parts.
> 
> Lights are Hella Halogen Projector Headlights with drop in Digital HID kits:
> http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=1_35_103&products_id=114
> ...


I'll see what I can come up with on the headlights and update you later, hopefully over the weekend.

VW has a recall on the Golf platform for the TPMS. I am doing this in the morning on Saturday, so I'll post before and after data here and update this post:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2797&page=2

Since this is a Jetta, I would clear the faults and see if they return. We can poke around in the Adaptation and Coding areas if they return.

VW's don't have the ability to store the date and time properly, but 2007 is pretty far off!

I'm not so sure about the Steering fault. Did that happen after any other tweaks, like Instruments or Cent. Elect. coding?


----------



## Comatose (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll see what I can come up with on the headlights and update you later, hopefully over the weekend.
> 
> I'm not so sure about the Steering fault. Did that happen after any other tweaks, like Instruments or Cent. Elect. coding?


Thanks!

The scan was the very first thing I did, and then the only change I made after the scan was the windows up/down with the remote, and checking to see if I could do the gauge sweep (I can't  )


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

This is autoscan for Octacvia 2 FL 2009.


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Saturday,28,August,2010,13:14:26:48211

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: TMBBE21Z892036541 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TC HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G200AG 2048 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 73EE34446BDD

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000812130427
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: D1A21ECC3181

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B401C09250000881002E8901A0042A800
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 74EC37586ED3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
Component: Climatronic 122 0204 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 73EE34446BDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0360 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 46180AB8F873F1C040480083110091E4057100AE637D85605C0C60000000
Shop #: WSC 10112 599 83120
VCID: EED8A53080FF

Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 04020 22 0601 
Coding: 00DFB7

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 280109 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730ED

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640902209491
Coding: 000101
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: FEF89570D09F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q2 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2AYBV8 
Coding: 0020786
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3D7AD27C1D19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 7AF019604CB7

Part No: 3T0 959 537 A
Component: E221__MFL-URO H07 0011 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: KOMBI H20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 3972C66C0931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K0912402F7
Coding: EDA17F06000202001302
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3776C0543F25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: IMMO H20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 3972C66C0931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N HW: 1T0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004350
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 4280A18064E7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 73430 000 90108
VCID: 356ACA5C2529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N HW: 1T0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004350
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 438EA4847BFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0136 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1507354
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 346CF7582E53

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000023

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 156 F HW: 1Z0 035 156 F
Component: BOLERO 007 0040 
Revision: 0A001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z3I8151546
Coding: 0D0004000001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 356ACA5C2529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012557
VCID: 79F2066C49B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012551
VCID: 7AF019604CB7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to activate 2nd fog light.


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

> *Adaptation *
> 
> * Channel 002: Driving School Function *
> 
> ...


Does this work on anyone's Mk6? Can't seem to get it to function on mine.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Update.
I messed around a little more and got the fog lights running as the DRL's along with the normal DRLs.
I was hoping it would disable the regular DRLs and only have the little city lights and fogs, but that wasn't the case.

I stumbled into byte 18 (oops) and changed it to Golf rest of the world. Things got weird, so I immediately changed it back. Now my normal DRLs weren't working (bulbs are fine just not lighting up).

List of issues this has caused-
Stepping on breaks when ignition is off- no brake lights.
When I do byte 14 bit 1 as value 1 and activate the fogs as drls, the side markers and tail lights come on too- not sure if it did that before messing with byte 18...
I have a message saying to check rear right side light. All bulbs are working in the back.

My current hex value for byte 18 is 00, and also in byte 19- what is it supposed to be set at? It seems to have a preference.

Lastly- I saw someone on here saying they get a warning message not to mess with byte 18... I got no such message. Had I gotten it I wouldn't have touched it. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

VWBora18T said:


> I stumbled into byte 18 (oops) and changed it to Golf rest of the world. Things got weird, so I immediately changed it back. Now my normal DRLs weren't working (bulbs are fine just not lighting up).
> 
> List of issues this has caused-
> Stepping on breaks when ignition is off- no brake lights.
> ...


Post the Auto-Scan from the Gti and included the original data from the 09 module (before any coding changes).

Byte 18 isn't easily undone. As you already noticed, the 00 value shown from the factory is covering up the last coding choice that was made. We have some of the Byte 18 configurations in the Long Coding Helper, but not all of them. The 04 selection you chose is for a Gti with the older software BCM and a rear fog light.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I know 04 made your parking lights dim, but have you recoded to that just to see what the turn signals do?


04 only made my bumper markers and city lights dim. It still came up with error codes and light our error for the rear turn signals. It did, however, allow LED city lights to work *without* an error.

The only code that i tried that came close to working was 0E for the Golf Plus. Everything worked, but threw an error for rear fog even though it did work.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Dana- unfortunately my auto scan I had saved to my desktop I accidentally overwrote with the newer scan showing the bulb issue. 

It's clearly a programming issue, but how do I get it back? 
Would it help to find another 2011 GTI just like mine? 

What can i do? =\


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Post whatever you have or run another scan. Look in this location on the PC you use VCDS on for the Coding Log: C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug. If you need help finding the original coding, post the entire log if it doesn't exceed the text limit. 

You do NOT want to copy coding from anther car. I'm guessing this 2011 has a KESSY and the coding varies. We would be better off taking the data from the log I mentioned.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Dana- when prompted where to save the autoscans i chose the desktop instead of the vcds folder. Unless it automatically logs things I'm unaware of it may have nothing there. 

I'm at my sons birthday party right now. I'll look in that folder for anything I can find this evening. 

Let me ask though- what is the worst case scenario? Hopefully we can find a way to get it fixed back, but I like to know to make me less stressed in the mean time. 

Thanks. I'll post up in a bit after i get back home.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I think I fixed it. No all lights appear to be working as expected. 
Got the fogs and normal drls activated. 
Here is what my drls look like now.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I'll post details on how when I get home. Out running errands now.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

So I won't get into how I got into this mess too much- basically I changed byte 18 which come to find out isn't easily reversible...

I Googled my ass off, and found somewhere (forget where) that in the long coding section to change the hex value of byte 18 to 03 and then back to 00, and it may work.

Didn't have much to lose to I opened long coding- copied the long code, pasted it below to the new code, counted over to byte 18 and changed the value to 03 and clicked do it. 
Immediately my normal DRL's turned on. 

I cleared the fault code saying the imaginary bulb was out. Changed the byte 18 back to 00 (the way it was before I touched it) and it all seems to work as normal.

Then I went back into byte 14 and manually changed bit 1 to a 1 value to enable fogs as drls.
The pic above is my result.

I'd like to learn how to get CH and LH working. I activated it in the long coding helper- but it didn't do anything. Not sure if I just don't know how to use that feature or if my car is lacking special equipment required to do it. I'd like to at least try it if it's a simple piece of programming.

Hopefully this will help someone.

For reference my car is a 2011 GTI with halogens and fog lights. All stock- no aftermarket anything yet.

-Matt


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana,

if i place an RNS510 in a Passat from 1 year old, wich coding do i have to use to get the steering wheel buttons working?

Greetings from Holland,

Ron


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

VWBora18T said:


> So I won't get into how I got into this mess too much- basically I changed byte 18 which come to find out isn't easily reversible...
> 
> I Googled my ass off, and found somewhere (forget where) that in the long coding section to change the hex value of byte 18 to 03 and then back to 00, and it may work.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I found works for the older (M.Y. 2010) Golf platform. I didn't want to make that guess without any scan data. I was thinking this was a much newer system, KESSY equipped perhaps with higher SWL. Now realizing this doesn't have Xenons, your BCM is most likely identical to the older ones.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=65977373&viewfull=1#post65977373



VWBora18T said:


> I'd like to learn how to get CH and LH working. I activated it in the long coding helper- but it didn't do anything. Not sure if I just don't know how to use that feature or if my car is lacking special equipment required to do it. I'd like to at least try it if it's a simple piece of programming.
> 
> Hopefully this will help someone.
> 
> ...


There are 3 or more CH / LH coding options and the presence of a RLS is also relevant. Please post the complete Auto-Scan so I can see what BCM is installed (Byte 18 fix above would be very helpful for others) and look at your CH options.


----------



## ZIPN VW (Sep 5, 2002)

Dana,

Is there a way to disable bulb monitoring? load management?


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

-


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

Dana

Any news on coding for this BT Module please??

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3260A96FD447

Thanks

Stu.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Dana-
I'll post up a complete auto scan in a couple days. I had to borrow a laptop from my parents (I'm a Mac guy) and they needed it back. Hopefully I can borrow it again in a few days.

BTW, a friend and I were talking about how nice it'd be to have a VCDS app for iPhone/iPad.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

vRStu said:


> Dana
> 
> Any news on coding for this BT Module please??
> 
> ...


Are you looking to get the LED working on 9W7 ? It won't work, 2011 have the same coding and the LED doesn't work from the factory.


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

71sbeetle said:


> Are you looking to get the LED working on 9W7 ? It won't work, 2011 have the same coding and the LED doesn't work from the factory.


Not specifically I'd just like to know what the coding options are for this unit. At the moment there is no Label File available.


----------



## 2011 GTI (Aug 29, 2010)

*coming home codng*

Hi Dana im trying to set the auto feature for coming home,i have the auto euro switch,,,the vehical did not come with it and i check the box in long coding but still does not work unless you pull the stalk.Is there a coding change i need to do.I do not have the RLS installed i just want the light to come on when coming home.I have a 2011 Gti.I also installed the euro switch for parking lights and it works .Also Is there any way to code the front windows module so that the mirror will fold dow in reverse.

Thanks Angelo


6F180A3AE0252AC4000800817100810006690086535D8D60648060200040Tuesday,31,August,2010,07:16:00:57181
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ4BW012653 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EDB64A6ED3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492300FC881106E9921C0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EDB64A6ED3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB8B4E65A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6F180A3AE0252AC4000800817100810006690086535D8D60648060200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3973477E0931

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 28051 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 1498 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.19
Time: 06:57:38

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 1498 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.19
Time: 06:57:54

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00BHNB 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973477E0931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JEV0003Y
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod
VCID: 72E1B05214C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356B4B4E2529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 220510F1000260
Coding: E9807F0600161200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDB232E8DF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R94JZ06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF91462D09F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD12832BC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668109657 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27579106EF85

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31637F5ED141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31637F5ED141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32617052D447

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0043 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1139866
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C3CF1EC121

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346D764A2E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B4B4E2529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668074426
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32617052D447

2 Faults Found:
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Comatose said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The scan was the very first thing I did, and then the only change I made after the scan was the windows up/down with the remote, and checking to see if I could do the gauge sweep (I can't  )


I haven't forgot about you! I have a bit of self induced BCM / Lighting / Coding focus on my own car:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287




al bundy said:


> This is autoscan for Octacvia 2 FL 2009.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> ...


I'm looking, we have a few Skoda Octavia II Byte 18 inquires at this time.





mtbmurray said:


> Does this work on anyone's Mk6? Can't seem to get it to function on mine.


When I had the factory RCD-510 I enabled the Driving School Function and it didn't do anything.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ZIPN VW said:


> 04 only made my bumper markers and city lights dim. It still came up with error codes and light our error for the rear turn signals. It did, however, allow LED city lights to work *without* an error.
> 
> The only code that i tried that came close to working was 0E for the Golf Plus. Everything worked, but threw an error for rear fog even though it did work.


Okay, I could completely remove my bumper lights (or City lights, either/ or, not both) previously with the old SW and 04 coding without flagging a fault.



ZIPN VW said:


> Dana,
> 
> Is there a way to disable bulb monitoring? load management?


No, Load Management is a function of the module that shuts power off to save the battery from going dead. The only Cold Diag. options I see are for the plate and footwell lights.



golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> if i place an RNS510 in a Passat from 1 year old, wich coding do i have to use to get the steering wheel buttons working?
> 
> ...


Hi Ron. Post the scan of this car. Depending on the model year and the SWL of the RNS, we have received reports of the SWC buttons not working properly.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

vRStu said:


> Dana
> 
> Any news on coding for this BT Module please??
> 
> ...





71sbeetle said:


> Are you looking to get the LED working on 9W7 ? It won't work, 2011 have the same coding and the LED doesn't work from the factory.





vRStu said:


> Not specifically I'd just like to know what the coding options are for this unit. At the moment there is no Label File available.


Stu, we should have coding information in the next data set for that module. The default (out of the box) coding looks fine:

Default US English
Voice operation On
Mute switch On
3 button overhead console for North America 





VWBora18T said:


> Dana-
> I'll post up a complete auto scan in a couple days. I had to borrow a laptop from my parents (I'm a Mac guy) and they needed it back. Hopefully I can borrow it again in a few days.
> 
> BTW, a friend and I were talking about how nice it'd be to have a VCDS app for iPhone/iPad.


Okay, post it when you can. ;-)

Stay tuned for Wifi-based VCDS. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4805696-Ross-Tech-guys.


----------



## Comatose (Feb 17, 2010)

Any news on the HID coding?


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> I have the LED tails without rear fog and my code is "1F" which translates to:
> 
> _1F VW360 Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0+LED SBBR" ROM 31 VW360 halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0 + LED SBBR" ROM 31_
> 
> ...


I've tried them both. 22 throws no errors, but when I activate the rear fog, it doesn't light up rather the DRL on the RIGHT side does. The rear fog lamp indicator on the dash also lights up when I set the rear fog to on. hmm... I guess I need to double check that I installed the trigger wire correctly. Agh! :banghead:


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

petteri said:


> I've tried them both. 22 throws no errors, but when I activate the rear fog, it doesn't light up rather the DRL on the RIGHT side does. The rear fog lamp indicator on the dash also lights up when I set the rear fog to on. hmm... I guess I need to double check that I installed the trigger wire correctly. Agh! :banghead:


No, Your trigger wire is OK. You most likely need the wire swap procedure detailed here:

LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog

I was always hoping this mod could be done with only the trigger wire. You've all but confirmed the wire swap is required.

Post your results in the LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog thread when you are successful. I think they will be interested in your use of code "22"


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> No, Your trigger wire is OK. You most likely need the wire swap procedure detailed here:
> 
> LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't more clear. I've installed BOTH trigger wires. Including the "swap" mentioned in the LED install thread. I'm trying to check them now, but wow, I'm having a tough time getting to these things. I don't know how I managed the first time around!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Comatose said:


> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
> Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 0019
> Revision: BI008001
> ...





Comatose said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The scan was the very first thing I did, and then the only change I made after the scan was the windows up/down with the remote, and checking to see if I could do the gauge sweep (I can't  )





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I haven't forgot about you! I have a bit of self induced BCM / Lighting / Coding focus on my own car:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287





Comatose said:


> Any news on the HID coding?


I took the coding from that scan and added the comfort windows via remote (so this re-code doesn't wipe the adaptation you did) attempted a non shutter Xenon lamp tweak and increased the DRL's to 100% so the new lights aren't sent too low of a voltage, since it looks like you're running DRL's. Try this:


6D200B3E902F3EE480000005400010000100008651008D60648020000000

If it's a fail, paste the original coding from the quote above, in and tweak Byte 3 to add comfort windows.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Enable Satellite Coding...?*

Do any of you wonderful knowledgeable VAGCOM blokes know if there is a programming area/coding for satellite? 

I recently installed a sat antenna in my Canadian 2007 Passat and can not get the antenna to connect. It keeps saying "Antenna Disconnect". All OEM VW parts were used. Every part was replaced twice (antenna and extension cable) and two different RCD-510 Premium 8 head units were trialed. Not a problem with hardware. 

The Canadian car NEVER had satellite ever. I am wondering if it is a programming problem. Supposed to be plug and play, but maybe this is subject to it being as US car. Most US cars had Sat functionality, whereas in Canada we had the MIX button where you had the SAT button on the Premium 7 headunits.

The dealer has no idea, surprise surprise. Howqever, today the Canadian VW headquarters have told me they do not know either! Can you believe that? I was trying to pair up the technical people at HQ with the dealer, but to no avail. My car is scheduled for diagnostic workup this Friday morning to try to figure it out.

Any help woul be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2011 GTI said:


> Hi Dana im trying to set the auto feature for coming home,i have the auto euro switch,,,the vehical did not come with it and i check the box in long coding but still does not work unless you pull the stalk.Is there a coding change i need to do.I do not have the RLS installed i just want the light to come on when coming home.I have a 2011 Gti.I also installed the euro switch for parking lights and it works .Also Is there any way to code the front windows module so that the mirror will fold dow in reverse.
> 
> Thanks Angelo
> 
> ...


All of the vehicles factory equipped with the Auto switch appear to have the RLS as well. With that said, I cannot get the coming home to work with anything other than the owners manual procedure (involving pulling the high beam stalk). Leaving home really isn't worthwhile, since you have to open the door and pull the stalk.

I don't have the Auto switch, but I have the wiring overlaid from the BCM to an access point in the A pillar for testing. So far, I haven't had it activate anything despite several coding attempts. I believe the RLS is necessary. If I find out otherwise it will be posted on the first page.

----

The same applies to the mirror down in reverse. Vehicles with this factory option already have it enabled in the coding of 09 and the Pass. Door module. Additionally, there would be wiring and pass. mirror assy. capable of memory positions installed. I have some scans of vehicles with this option, but not a complete list of "capable" door modules by any means. 

Check your trunk (or owners manual decal) for the PR code 6XN (Exterior mirrors: electrically adjustable, separately heated)

Vehicles with this option have 6XQ (Exterior mirrors: with memory function, electrically foldable/adjustable, separately heated)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Whataguy said:


> Do any of you wonderful knowledgeable VAGCOM blokes know if there is a programming area/coding for satellite?


I thought Bloke was slang for a man? I can't help with that part, but post the Auto-Scan in the forum and someone will take a look at it.

Most of the MK6 vehicles in this thread have the Satellite built into the RNS or RCD that was factory equipped, not a separate 0F module like you have.

FWIW, the US market had Prem. 7 units that were not sat. ready. They were the ones, as you mentioned, without the Sat. button. I never attempted to retrofit anything other than the iPod adapter to those units when I worked at the dealer.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Ta ta*

Opps. I am not English per ce, but I thought bloke would imply a guy, or man. Got to be politically correct EVERYWHERE. 

The RNS-510 Premium 8 I have has the sat installed within the unit - there is no separate sat module, FWIW.

I will try to get a copy of the Auto-Scan (at dealer's mercy).

Thanks for the reply, bird.  Much obliged, roight.


----------



## FranKeRS (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep. Bloke implies guy, and per my knowledge, Dana is not a guy.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

petteri said:


> Sorry I wasn't more clear. I've installed BOTH trigger wires. Including the "swap" mentioned in the LED install thread. I'm trying to check them now, but wow, I'm having a tough time getting to these things. I don't know how I managed the first time around!


Trigger wires are probably ok.

_So maybe the wire swap *was not *required_? If you swap them back, will it work properly?

Sorry for using you as the crash test dummy, but I've always thought this could be done without the wire swap and that software could handle the adjustments.

Awhile back I had ordered another trigger wire to test this myself, but it got lost, I got busy and I never followed up on this issue. Your experience is really helpful.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

I was just re-reading some of the earlier posts and ran across this. Note that "00100010" = "22" and no mention of the wire swap.......



FRC GTi 6 said:


> Hey Dana, I am a member from South Africa and have had the R20 LED tail lights on my car from early January. I have been driving around with the on dash warning light since then. This afternoon, thanks to this thread I have finally gotten rid of the annoying orange light on the dash.
> 
> The lights fitted to my car has both the rear fog and reverse lights. Using the coding confirmed by Vince and SFpegasus, I was getting an error that said check rear right reverse light (which I was expecting). All other light check errors were gone though. So I played around with the last 2 bits on the byte 18. The one that worked is 00100010. Finally, after four months the warning lamp on my dash is gone.
> 
> Thanks Dana and to all the guys that have experimented and contributed to this thread.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Sfpegasus, I had my car coded for quite a while with only one reverse light working, and no functional rear fog. This was back at the beginning, say in March or April. -04- resulted in one reverse light and no fog, -20- resulted in 2 reverse lights, one bright red (fog) and the second was the normal white light. I had a LR Reverse light fault code also with 20.

Once I gave up on the wiring diagram search, I moved on to back probing wires, and the mystery wire which was the rear fog power wire, hence the swap. If I would have known that wire went to the RF headlight (in a non utilized terminal location) back then, checking the power would have been ideal in the front of the car. I had a crazy ABS module / Trailer module theory about rear fogs, but it was later that Aenea got us on the correct path, since the Halogen DRL's actually revealed the location.

I went on to check my car and took some pics: http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Mystery Wire/

I never removed the wires and undid the swap at the module, but that Blue/Green wire has full continuity to my RF light so the swap was necessary in my case.


I think FRC GTi 6 has a RHD car and I bet the wiring is not the same as the US Spec cars. I also wonder if all of the 2010 models had a rear fog from the factory as standard equipment? http://www.vw.co.za/models/gti/specs/


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Sfpegasus, I had my car coded for quite a while with only one reverse light working, and no functional rear fog. This was back at the beginning, say in March or April. -04- resulted in one reverse light and no fog, -20- resulted in 2 reverse lights, one bright red (fog) and the second was the normal white light. I had a LR Reverse light fault code also with 20.
> 
> Once I gave up on the wiring diagram search, I moved on to back probing wires, and the mystery wire which was the rear fog power wire, hence the swap. If I would have known that wire went to the RF headlight (in a non utilized terminal location) back then, checking the power would have been ideal in the front of the car. I had a crazy ABS module / Trailer module theory about rear fogs, but it was later that Aenea got us on the correct path, since the Halogen DRL's actually revealed the location.



OK, what would you guys recommend as my next step. Currently I'm running byte 18 set to 22. No error codes, just the messed up headlamp. Also my DRLs are no longer on. 

If I do mess around with the wiring what should be my first move? I'm loathe to work in that area, as I have a tough time working with the wiring harnesses. 

Thanks so much for all the help!!!


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

I have a 2010 Passat

I added the Euro switch.

Is there anyway to have DRL's in the off position and parking lights in the parking position?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I think FRC GTi 6 has a RHD car and I bet the wiring is not the same as the US Spec cars. I also wonder if all of the 2010 models had a rear fog from the factory as standard equipment? http://www.vw.co.za/models/gti/specs/


Yeah, I didn't think about that. 22 comes up as a Japan/ROW code, and that would be RHD, wouldn't it? duh.

petteri:

I would run through the codes determined to be successful in the LED install thread. If you have the swap in place, one of these codes has to work. I forgot - are you halogen or xenon?


----------



## petteri (May 20, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about that. 22 comes up as a Japan/ROW code, and that would be RHD, wouldn't it? duh.
> 
> petteri:
> 
> I would run through the codes determined to be successful in the LED install thread. If you have the swap in place, one of these codes has to work. I forgot - are you halogen or xenon?


Got it! I had mistakenly pulled and then reinserted the the wire from the brown harness. Once I tracked that down all was working correctly! Code 22 works with halogen lights, LED tails and a rear fog! 

Thanks so much everyone for the help!! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:

P.S. Anyway to get the DRLs back? I'm in no hurry to mess around again though! I'm going to enjoy just driving the car around for a few days without any warning lamps on the dash!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

petteri said:


> Got it! I had mistakenly pulled and then reinserted the the wire from the brown harness. Once I tracked that down all was working correctly! Code 22 works with halogen lights, LED tails and a rear fog!
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for the help!! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Anyway to get the DRLs back? I'm in no hurry to mess around again though! I'm going to enjoy just driving the car around for a few days without any warning lamps on the dash!


Yay!

Dana: you think another code will get the DRLs back? Also, did the BCD flash make you change your coding?

petteri: won't hurt to try other codes.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

rookie said:


> I have a 2010 Passat
> 
> I added the Euro switch.
> 
> Is there anyway to have DRL's in the off position and parking lights in the parking position?


Check at the switch and see if you have the parking light trigger wire. The 2010 US Gti/Golf's don't and the 2010 Jetta's (based off of feedback) do have it from the factory. Joe's Gti DIY will be close enough for pin reference, since the switches are basically the same: DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights

Post the scan data from your 09 module, or link me if you already have one on the forum.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

petteri said:


> Got it! I had mistakenly pulled and then reinserted the the wire from the brown harness. Once I tracked that down all was working correctly! Code 22 works with halogen lights, LED tails and a rear fog!
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for the help!! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Anyway to get the DRLs back? I'm in no hurry to mess around again though! I'm going to enjoy just driving the car around for a few days without any warning lamps on the dash!


Awesome!! I found this 09 data back a few pages ago:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574
Revision: 00103 AF
Coding: 6D180A3E98272AC480080081200085C441010086534D816064 8020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF353252A

If Byte 18 is the only one that you changed, it look like your DRL was in Byte 15 originally. So, try the Byte 11 enable or paste this in:

6D180A3E98272AC480080085200085C441012286534D81606480202000000

If that results in faults, please save the data (and post it here) before restoring the coding. Let me know about that because we can try some other things. 

I'm sorry for the dumb question, but does your Golf have a separate low beam bulb from the DRL -or- is the DRL bulb the same one as the low beam? 



sfpegasus said:


> Yay!
> 
> Dana: you think another code will get the DRLs back? Also, did the BCD flash make you change your coding?
> 
> petteri: won't hurt to try other codes.


I'm wondering that myself. We have little feedback from non Xenon cars so far and I know 04, 15, 20, 21, 22, etc... never shut off my Xenon DRL's.

Yeah, I played for a few hours last weekend, but in the end 15 looks like the winner after the TPMS recall (aka total BCM overall) flash. I updated this post with some detail:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287

I won't have the car back until Monday, but I plan on testing nearly every possible coding  It's like a whole new toy again.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I won't have the car back until Monday, but I plan on testing nearly every possible coding  It's like a whole new toy again.


Let me know when you land on the one that enables the inner tails for brake lights. (obsessed with this!)


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Stu, we should have coding information in the next data set for that module. The default (out of the box) coding looks fine:
> 
> Default US English
> Voice operation On
> ...


Thanks. I did send Seb the files but he said he was a little too busy at the moment. When is the next Data Set due out??

I'm UK based so I'd be interested in of the UK settings.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Antenna Disconnect error*

Hi Dana!

You will recall this is a 2007 Passat retofitted with RCD-510 and receiving an "Antenna Disconnected" error. No sat was supplied originally from factory. OEM sat antenna parts were installed perfectly. All equipment (antenna and wire) replaced TWICE because I thought there was a hardware problem. Same error message with a different RCD-510 headunit. Extreme evidence this is NOT a hardware problem.

Vehicle was brought into dealer today for 1.11 hours at $89.95/hr ($116 with taxes) to be told they could not identify the RCD-510 radio in the programming. That stumped them, I was told. They can usually see a radio. So they created a ticket for technical help with VW HQ.

So now I wait again. I already made 7 phone calls to VW HQ to try faciliate their technical help, considering the dealer's techs did not know if the sat was something thats gets enabled or not.

The dealer service said they do NOT use a VAGCOM - they said this was hand held unit...? Despite me asking for an autoscan several times today, they did not know what an autoscan was, and did not how to give such, printed or electronic.

Could this antenna disconnect problem, and/or radio not being identified, be because the vehicle has an older ECU? Any further thoughts? 

Rob


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

vRStu said:


> Thanks. I did send Seb the files but he said he was a little too busy at the moment. When is the next Data Set due out??
> 
> I'm UK based so I'd be interested in of the UK settings.


Default English (not US) with 3 button overhead console for RoW : 0200000000010101

-or-

Default English (not US) with NO overhead console: 0200000000010110

Let me know if the Default Language from US English (you are currently set to that) to Default English actually makes a difference. I suspect the changes are minor, like Tyre vs Tire.

I don't have a date on the release of this label file.


----------



## vRStu (Sep 11, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Default English (not US) with 3 button overhead console for RoW : 0200000000010101
> 
> -or-
> 
> ...


Thanks Dana, much appreciated.

I've just got a MY11 8P S3 which has a few 'unsupported' controllers. Would you like me to send you any files??

I also have a question about the parking controller but I'll ask that out of here so as not to clutter the thread.


----------



## toniha (Sep 5, 2010)

*Folding mirrors...*

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this forum but I have followed your conversation about these little tweaks for awhile. I have got some good features enabled, but this folding mirror thing seems to be too hard nut for me without help.

In my old car (Seat Altea XL) mirrors did fold with comfort operation via remote. And I believe Scirocco has got auto folding? However this 2010 Golf Variant/Wagon don't have either solution as standard. Mirrors can be folded with knob from inside, but thats not good. Other stupid thing is that lowering that right mirror in reverse disables mirror heating and atleast in Finland it's needed function for several months in a year. 

Can you help me with these things? And sorry about me stiff english...

Here is the printout 
ps. trailer works. It's just aftermarket solution from our company.

Sunday,05,September,2010,13:19:48:28725
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 69
72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAM666409 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03C 906 016 AJ HW: 03C 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.5 G 5718 
Revision: LCH02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 67D669EB2F05

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 048 L HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 402 1812 
Revision: 00040024 Serial number: 00001001050800
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3972FF930931

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 143B400D11280000280F02E488220040350000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7AF0209F4CB7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7EF82C8F509F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 D HW: 5K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0028 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 00180EBAE82D02C0400800806500AB2403750088737D8D6064C040000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3668F4AF382F

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 01031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 150210 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 J HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0112 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 89630933205094
Coding: 11010C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 4280987F64E7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA28C8J 
Coding: 00003137
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3B7EE59B030D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E834AF78AF

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 F HW: 5K0 920 870 F
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3064C2B7DA4B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 140110F2000022
Coding: EDA17F46000612002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69D26FD33911

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
VCID: EAD090DFBC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667708631 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 264824EFE88F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 C HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000473010
Coding: 0010B6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 28542AD7E29B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3162C7B3D141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 C HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000394411
Coding: 0011B6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 29522FD3F991

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 346CCEA72E53

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 040 0166 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K6354909
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E5CAE3E35509

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A140044
Coding: 0020145
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 275629EBEF85

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwGTIMK6 (Aug 20, 2010)

What about the mirror tilt down when the vehicle is put into reverse so you can see the curb so you dont ruin the wheels?


----------



## toniha (Sep 5, 2010)

vwGTIMK6 said:


> What about the mirror tilt down when the vehicle is put into reverse so you can see the curb so you dont ruin the wheels?



I got that as standard...



> . Other stupid thing is that lowering that right mirror in reverse disables mirror heating and atleast in Finland it's needed function for several months in a year.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Whataguy said:


> Hi Dana!
> 
> You will recall this is a 2007 Passat retofitted with RCD-510 and receiving an "Antenna Disconnected" error. No sat was supplied originally from factory. OEM sat antenna parts were installed perfectly. All equipment (antenna and wire) replaced TWICE because I thought there was a hardware problem. Same error message with a different RCD-510 headunit. Extreme evidence this is NOT a hardware problem.
> 
> ...


Do you have a VCDS scan from this car? If so, or if you find someone willing to scan it for you, please post the data. 

I don't know why the dealer cannot save a VSD (Vehicle Self Diagnosis) complete system scan -or- GFF (Guided Fault Finding) report for you? The procedure involves saving the scan to a flash drive and is recommended for all repairs, as a back up and for internal records.

FWIW, VCDS (Vag-Com Diagnostic System) has always been a PC based system, never a hand held scanner of any type.




toniha said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm new to this forum but I have followed your conversation about these little tweaks for awhile. I have got some good features enabled, but this folding mirror thing seems to be too hard nut for me without help.
> 
> In my old car (Seat Altea XL) mirrors did fold with comfort operation via remote. And I believe Scirocco has got auto folding? However this 2010 Golf Variant/Wagon don't have either solution as standard. Mirrors can be folded with knob from inside, but thats not good. Other stupid thing is that lowering that right mirror in reverse disables mirror heating and atleast in Finland it's needed function for several months in a year.


There was a post several pages back about Seat and automatic mirror folding. I'll search and see what the details were.

I will say that we won't find a coding work around for the mirror position and the mirror down function. The mirror knob in the Rt position is the only known perquisite that allows this, meaning the heater is off 




vwGTIMK6 said:


> What about the mirror tilt down when the vehicle is put into reverse so you can see the curb so you dont ruin the wheels?


I replied here, post some scan data in either location: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5011520-Auto-tilt-mirrors-down-in-reverse-mk6


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Got my new release 10.6 this AM. Good show!:thumbup:


----------



## minaviggen (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally got my wiring adapters from TMTuning the other day and swapped in my Euro OEM LED tails (no rear fog) into the '11 MKVI Autobahn xenons. Searched through here and didn't see other postings of the bit changes that work on my revision/model number of 09 - Cent Elec module. The LED's, both reverse lights, and turn signals are working but bulb-out light/messages still appearing: 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615
Revision: 00104 AE
Coding: 6D180A1A80272AC41088008570000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A71D93A0C37

Byte 1 and 12 are the only changes I've done for disable of DRL's. Working with Dana to get the proper coding on (what I assume is needed) byte 18 - I'll update here and the LED retrofit DIY thread when it's working.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

1F should work, or 3D (I have to try 3D on mine, but 1F worked)


----------



## broinas (Aug 10, 2009)

*to Dana*

I've installed LED taillights and they work normally; however, I've got fault codes for the brake and parking lights. Here's the auto-scan for module 09

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Software Coding: E5890F860004180A470A00000F00000000295D005C00050C390000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01324 785 00200
Additional Info: 1K1955119B Wischer VW350 012 0401 1K0955559M RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
VCID: 71E2DF3311C1
2 Faults Found:

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 173
Mileage: 162295 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 173
Mileage: 162295 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## ddre78 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

New VCDS user here. Must say, its a great product, but even better than the product is the support. Great work, keep it up.

A few quick questions. 
I have enabled the chirp on lock and unlock, but it isn't loud enough. Any way to make it louder?

Ide like my fog lights to come on when the main headlights come on in auto mode. Is that possible?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

broinas said:


> I've installed LED taillights and they work normally; however, I've got fault codes for the brake and parking lights. Here's the auto-scan for module 09
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
> Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
> ...


Hi, This looks like the Mk5 09 module. Have you checked to see if the extra wires from the module to the tail lights need to be added? This is explained in this thread: OEM LED Installation. If your car doesn't have the wires, that might explain the tail light fault codes. 

The coding looks okay, I edited one of the cold lamp bits as that post explains:

E5890F860004180A470A00000F000000002955005C00050C390000000000




ddre78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New VCDS user here. Must say, its a great product, but even better than the product is the support. Great work, keep it up.
> 
> ...


I don't think the alarm horn / chirp volume can be adjusted, but we might be able to alter the length of time if sounds.

The fog light as or with DRL's might be possible. Post the complete Auto-Scan from this car so we can see what it's made of.

Is this car Right Hand Drive?


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

*For LEDs no fog, is Byte 18 1F, but covered by 00?*

I apologize, but I am still not sure about this. I just received my adapters and will be ordering the LED tails when they are available in a week or two. Early posts indicated no changes were required, but then later posts said they used 1F. The posted codes appear to show no changes, but then i think I saw that Dana indicated the 00 at byte 18 was actually covering the real code. 

The question is, will I need to change byte 18 to 1F when I install the lights? 

*Background information for ksing44*
2010 Golf TDI
Build date: March 2010
xenon front lights
some coding changes already done by a friend
will be getting tinted rear LEDs with *no fog* 

*Some reference coding*
Ksing44_: 6D180A1E90272AC48088008520008D044105*00*86534D8160648020200000
Orient___: 6F180A3E90252AC48008008174008D044505*00*86435D8D60648020200000
sfpegasus: 6D180A3E90272A0480080081700085844101*00*86534D8560648020200000

*Ksing44*
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272AC48088008520008D0441050086534D8160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 18021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.

*Orient Express*
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574
Revision: 00103 AF
Coding: 6F180A3E90252AC48008008174008D0445050086435D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08011 21 0512
Coding: 009795

*sfpegasus*
Date of production 11/05/2009
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272A04800800817000858441010086534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ksing44 said:


> I apologize, but I am still not sure about this. I just received my adapters and will be ordering the LED tails when they are available in a week or two. Early posts indicated no changes were required, but then later posts said they used 1F. The posted codes appear to show no changes, but then i think I saw that Dana indicated the 00 at byte 18 was actually covering the real code.
> 
> The question is, will I need to change byte 18 to 1F when I install the lights?


00 is simply a placeholder with no coding results for this byte. At one time, we thought we had to return the value to 00 after coding to the desired value, because that's the way the factory was doing it. Later we found that 00 had no results at all.

You will have to do some level of coding to get the lights working correctly. 1F will be a good start, but there may be other codes you may wish to experiment with. Bottom line - coding IS required.

My current coding:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180ABE90272A0480080081700085844101*1F*86534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FED592529

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

how do I get that full info for 09 again ? So I can post mine


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> how do I get that full info for 09 again ? So I can post mine


Do an autoscan and save the text file. Open the file, copy just the 09 portion to post it.


----------



## logger (Oct 2, 2009)

*MK6 HVAC Air quality sensor coding*

Dana, There appears to be an anomaly in your 5K0-907-044.clb label file for the Climatronic units. It allocates byte0 bit 0 as the location to denote that an air quality sensor is installed. However here in Australia AFAIK all MK6s have the air quality sensor. But this would suggest none of them are coded correctly to indicate that it is installed?

I can see air quality sensor state and air quality detected in advanced measuring blocks. 
So does this mean this coding is actually for an additional air quality sensor to the one in the HVAC that might be in some rare installations. A quick google of climatronic codings has not returned a single car with other than 00 in byte0.

Here's mine

Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AJ HW: 5K0 907 044 AJ
Component: Climatronic 130 0305 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: *00*00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73CB13ED6BC7

No fault code found.

and 










Only reason I ask is some people here are complaining about the effectiveness of the auto recirc function. So when I took a look at mine I noticed this apparent anomoly.

Is that unchecked bit 0 labelled incorrectly perhaps?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> Do an autoscan and save the text file. Open the file, copy just the 09 portion to post it.


Oh OK I thought there was another way to get just one module
I think I had posted that before I can't remember:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 65180A3F80272AC4808800812000890447051F86534D8160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B42902529

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 16021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you sfpegasus and 71sbeetle for the confirmation. I will give 1F a try at byte 18 and hope that works for me. It was helpful to see your codes with the 1F actually in the code. 

Since I have you here, could you please confirm one more thing? Is it correct that changing the code to 1F is just to get rid of the bulb out warning, the LED lights with no rear fog should work just fine even without any coding changes? I have to drive to visit my friend for help with VAG-COM, so I may not be able to get his help immediately. 

Thanks again,
Ken


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ksing44 said:


> Thank you sfpegasus and 71sbeetle for the confirmation. I will give 1F a try at byte 18 and hope that works for me. It was helpful to see your codes with the 1F actually in the code.
> 
> Since I have you here, could you please confirm one more thing? Is it correct that changing the code to 1F is just to get rid of the bulb out warning, the LED lights with no rear fog should work just fine even without any coding changes? I have to drive to visit my friend for help with VAG-COM, so I may not be able to get his help immediately.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine. They work perfectly without coding. Coding not only gets rid of the errors, but sets up what type of monitoring is used in the future.

Each code sets up a "lighting scenario" with various parameters for monitoring and usage, for both the front and back of the car.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

as I posted in the LED tails thread, 3D didn't work on my bi-xenon no rear fog LED tails car, 1F works even though it appears to be a halogen code.

Anyway, I am trying to figure out a way to disable the diagnostic of my license plate lights. I unchecked the box but I am still getting a code. I mapped the 09 module if you guys need it


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> as I posted in the LED tails thread, 3D didn't work on my bi-xenon no rear fog LED tails car, 1F works even though it appears to be a halogen code.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to figure out a way to disable the diagnostic of my license plate lights. I unchecked the box but I am still getting a code. I mapped the 09 module if you guys need it


 Yes please send an Auto-Scan and the maps to Support: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html 

-- 

I have a little comment about BCM's and SWL. I updated the BCM a few weekends ago and posted some detail here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287 

So the TPMS software was evidently a "problem" (even though I did not have any issues) but the Byte 18 lighting was completely altered as well. So the new news is that the comfort closing sunroof does Not work anymore. I just realized this while translating / writing the BCM MB's for the label file. I was attempting to confirm MB's and I had a complete FAIL when it wasn't working! 

I need to look at my original Adapt. map (outside from the obvious Ch. 6), but so far coding has not corrected it. I think this was washed with the update! 


Oh, and the MB that seems to display the exposed (not the 00 cover up) Byte 18 value looks like MB 51.4. I'm still coded to 15 and I have "21" shown in that block. 

00010101 Binary = 15 Hex = 21 Dec 

I don't think that's a fluke.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes please send an Auto-Scan and the maps to Support:
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html


 Done !


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> toniha said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody,
> ...


 I found the post with a Golf here and even though it has folding mirrors, they don't work via the remote. Note these windows are Not Long Coded or UDS: 

Posted by "adjego" on page 12 

This is the 2011 Seat Leon and the mirrors Do Fold with remote from the factory: 

Posted by "adjego" on page 11 

The Seat Leon and your Golf have USD window motors with factory folding, but I don't have any coding information at this time. I also have a few inquires about coding in this recent thread..so I'm sure (with enough scans of 3 Byte modules) we can figure this out. 

2010 JSW door controller


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> Done !


 Got it and I see: 
51,4,,, 
;31,, 

31 = 1F = ;-) 

So MB 51.4 is confirmed, but that doesn't help when it's hidden from the factory. I'll look it all over in the AM.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> So the TPMS software was evidently a "problem" (even though I did not have any issues) but the Byte 18 lighting was completely altered as well. So the new news is that the comfort closing sunroof does Not work anymore. I just realized this while translating / writing the BCM MB's for the label file. I was attempting to confirm MB's and I had a complete FAIL when it wasn't working!.


 WAAAAAH  



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I don't think that's a fluke.


 hmmmmmmm.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Got it and I see:
> 51,4,,,
> ;31,,
> 
> ...


 ok cool I have no idea what that meant lol 
I think you found 1F in there. 
Is there a way for me to disable my license plate light bulb check so that I don't get an error code with my LED units ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

logger said:


> Dana, There appears to be an anomaly in your 5K0-907-044.clb label file for the Climatronic units. It allocates byte0 bit 0 as the location to denote that an air quality sensor is installed. However here in Australia AFAIK all MK6s have the air quality sensor. But this would suggest none of them are coded correctly to indicate that it is installed?
> 
> I can see air quality sensor state and air quality detected in advanced measuring blocks.
> So does this mean this coding is actually for an additional air quality sensor to the one in the HVAC that might be in some rare installations. A quick google of climatronic codings has not returned a single car with other than 00 in byte0.
> ...


 I've done some searching as well and all of the 5K0 907 044 AJ modules I found were coded to all Zeros. That isn't real uncommon for HVAC modules, however I'm not sure about the mentioned bit and what modules that might apply to. 

A large part of the Ross-Tech crew is in Germany for the Automechanika show. I'll pass this along and see what they come up with. If you don't hear back right away, bump this reply or shoot us an email.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I found the post with a Golf here and even though it has folding mirrors, they don't work via the remote. Note these windows are Not Long Coded or UDS:
> 
> Posted by "adjego" on page 12
> 
> ...


 Hi Dana, 

If you want me to play with some settings for the folding mirrors, i'm happy to help. 

Kind regards, 

Adjego


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Dana, What are the byte boxes I need to adjust w the vcds to get the euro switch to work properly, I had a friend at MJM disable the DRL, I installed the repair wire and the DRLs come on when the switch is in the park light position and they come on with the lights on position like they are supposed to, can't find the correct verbage on any forums.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> If you want me to play with some settings for the folding mirrors, i'm happy to help.
> 
> ...


 Sure! You mentioned that you found the bit that completely disabled mirror folding. Please let me know what one it was. 

After I review the scans I'll see if we can figure out the rest. Do you have lights in the door panels that illuminate when the doors are opened? VW uses cheap reflectors in most of our models now. 



2wenty2win said:


> Dana, What are the byte boxes I need to adjust w the vcds to get the euro switch to work properly, I had a friend at MJM disable the DRL, I installed the repair wire and the DRLs come on when the switch is in the park light position and they come on with the lights on position like they are supposed to, can't find the correct verbage on any forums.


 If you ran the wire like Joe describes and the DRL's are still on, post a complete scan. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4724268


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Step 1- First you need to disable your DRLs using VCDS. For xenon-equipped cars: module 09-central electrics > coding > long coding helper. Once in the helper you need to uncheck 3 boxes (wording may be a little different than what I have here - my memory is poor): 
1. DRL switch installed 
2. Separate DRL installed 
3. DRL 

Steps 1., 2., and 3., are the boxes I need to get correct verbiage and instructions. We were able to disable the DRL. I just need to know what other bytes to go in and adjust to get it to work. 

I'm almost there. 

Thanks for your help Dana! 

Oh and I haven't had a complete scan done as of yet.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Sure! You mentioned that you found the bit that completely disabled mirror folding. Please let me know what one it was.
> 
> After I review the scans I'll see if we can figure out the rest. Do you have lights in the door panels that illuminate when the doors are opened? VW uses cheap reflectors in most of our models now.


 Byte 1 Bit 4, compleately disables the mirror folding option. And no, i don't have any lights in my doors.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'm looking, we have a few Skoda Octavia II Byte 18 inquires at this time.


 A Control Module Maps will help you ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2wenty2win said:


> Step 1- First you need to disable your DRLs using VCDS. For xenon-equipped cars: module 09-central electrics > coding > long coding helper. Once in the helper you need to uncheck 3 boxes (wording may be a little different than what I have here - my memory is poor):
> 1. DRL switch installed
> 2. Separate DRL installed
> 3. DRL
> ...


 You can leave the coding alone if you want them to work in the Off position as originally equipped. That's how I have mine setup and the parking light position will turn them off. That would be plug and play, so to speak after the wire and switch are installed, no coding. 






adjego said:


> Byte 1 Bit 4, compleately disables the mirror folding option. And no, i don't have any lights in my doors.


 Thanks and let me know if those crazy faults don't clear out. 




al bundy said:


> A Control Module Maps will help you ?


 It won't help a bunch with Byte 18, but they are great to have in general for documentation. Please feel free to send them at your leisure. 


So far it looks like the Byte 18 coding in the 30's applies to the Octavia II. If I'm not mistaken, HEX values of: 32 -to- 39. 

Also see some general Byte 18 discussion here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4983805-DRL-s-tail-lights-deactivation. 

I know you are already involved in this forum, but Nemesislebon has his at 38 with only one rear fog. 

http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/138649-corner-fog-light-coding/page__view__findpost__p__2087563 

Did any of these cars come from the factory with two rear fogs? Sorry of that's a silly question but we don't have Seat or Skoda here in the US.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

No, none of that cars have both rear fog light.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Sat Antenna Disconnect Error*

Dana:

Recall sat antenna disconnect promlem with RCD-510 in a 2007 Passat without factory sat. Paid another $116 for tech work today. But finally I have the dealers' tech talking to VW HQ. I was told two hours on the phone. I dont beleive that, but, I have at least purchased a theory that may help. I was told they are suspecting/investigating some 2010's have a sat amplifier for the new premium radios. Ever hear of that? Anyhow, I did manage to get a copy of the scan - 10 pages. 

http://www.drburton.com/VW/sat ant error autoscan 07 Passat.pdf

I am not optimistic you will read anything from it. However, if you can point me to a solution that ends up successful, I would be grateful.

Thanks!


*UPDATE: *While waiting for VW HQ to figure this sat ant issue out, I ordered a cheap micro Sirius car ant from Best Buy - $35.00 - the magnetic type - to help diagnose this problem. Model number SIR-CCA1C. The connector on this unit slides nicely into the back of the connector on the headunit. And gues what? It works. Within 3 seconds of attaching it to the exterior roof, I had sat radio. So, the problem appears in fact to be with the OEM antenna.


----------



## BlackHawk23 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Help with unlocking the doors*

Dana:
Just wondering if you knew of any coding I can do to make all of the doors unlock with one touch of the unlock button. I have a 2010 GTI 4 door. I didn't see anything explicitly stating that in the central electronics module so I was hoping you might have some coding that would help. Thanks!!


----------



## kdumbril (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I am a REAL noob to VAGCOM tweaking - but had fun last night changing some settings . Recieved my cable last night. 

I have two questions: 

1. From the scan below, it shows "09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010", but when you check the details further down, it shows no fault found???? When I first connected and did a scan, there was a fault on the climatronic that I cleared (disconnected this while installing a boost gauge). Why is the summary still showing a fault code?

2. In Dubai we have a mandated 120kmh speed warning that comes up on the MFD (this speed warning is set on all cars here) - this is not the "speed warning" that can be set on the MFD. Dana, do you know how I can change the settings of this - I would like to change the warning to 140kmh.


Wednesday,22,September,2010,21:33:37:43976
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 A HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040300101C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2855086DE281

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1932 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000907201088
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 22411A4584BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 143B600D892B00FF281306E9911C0041B508
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFB09395D83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
VCID: 6ED93E7500E5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 D HW: 1K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0541 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 40180A3E98251AC0408800841400092443550088736D8D60648000200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3261EA05D45D

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 31070 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 300709 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0330AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 C HW: 5K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0008 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 12940921000380
Coding: 300103
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3669D6153835

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 035 0604 
Serial number: 003C2RA1U6GL 
Coding: 00003232
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01009
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: F7F79B11FFBF

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 702B3646ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 110F1149ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 023E3136ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 1211350DZZZZZZZZZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E9161578B5

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 670E00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3261EA05D45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 230709F1003004
Coding: EDA17F06000202000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66C946552815

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3261EA05D45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163E509D15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F67E371C76F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0000436
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336FEF012B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346DEC1D2E49

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 190 HW: 3C8 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 037 0144 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3I5235433
Coding: 0500044004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E0C5D04D4A31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346DEC1D2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356BD1192533

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

BlackHawk23 said:


> Dana:
> Just wondering if you knew of any coding I can do to make all of the doors unlock with one touch of the unlock button. I have a 2010 GTI 4 door. I didn't see anything explicitly stating that in the central electronics module so I was hoping you might have some coding that would help. Thanks!!


The one-touch remote function is under convenience settings in the MFD. You should be able to make the adjustment without VAG-COM.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

al bundy said:


> No, none of that cars have both rear fog light.


Okay. The US cars don't have a rear fog at all so I had to wire and code it. In this case, regardless of the wiring, I think if 2 fogs were possible, we should have found it by experimental coding and fault codes. I'll keep you posted if/when I have any updates. 



Whataguy said:


> *UPDATE: *While waiting for VW HQ to figure this sat ant issue out, I ordered a cheap micro Sirius car ant from Best Buy - $35.00 - the magnetic type - to help diagnose this problem. Model number SIR-CCA1C. The connector on this unit slides nicely into the back of the connector on the headunit. And gues what? It works. Within 3 seconds of attaching it to the exterior roof, I had sat radio. So, the problem appears in fact to be with the OEM antenna.


Awesome! 



kdumbril said:


> Hi, I am a REAL noob to VAGCOM tweaking - but had fun last night changing some settings . Recieved my cable last night.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. That is the Gateway reporting errors, not the actual modules themselves. Some Gateways are noted for this and several have update programming available at the dealer, taking the SWL from 0081 to 0112 or higher. Call your local dealer and see if there is an update available for the Gateway.

I wouldn't be really worried about it since the actual modules do not report faults, so don't lose sleep over it.


2. I don't have that option, but take a look in Adaptation from the Instrument Cluster. Those UDS modules have a bunch of adaptation options and that might be one of them.




ksing44 said:


> The one-touch remote function is under convenience settings in the MFD. You should be able to make the adjustment without VAG-COM.


Yes, check this out:

http://www.ownerwelcome.com/moreinfo/gti/multi-function-display.htm

http://www.ownerwelcome.com/moreinfo/

All taken from this site:

http://www.ownerwelcome.com/

BlackHawk23, FWIW....you also have Adaptation and Coding options for this, but it's easier to do with the MFD.


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok Big problems now... the MFD says to check the right and left park light.... the drivers side reverse light comes on when the headlight switch is in the park and on position.... I notice the side lights in the rear don't come on... the inner lights are on but very dim.... the brake lights work fine though.... not sure what the deal is.... 

I still wasn't able to get the drls to stop coming on in the park position.

Gonna go back to stock settings soon and check the bulbs.... 

Any ideas???? Please help..


Also could you post some screen shots of the VCDS on disabling the DRLs to work with the euroswitch????

Dave


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

fri nite bump


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'm wondering that myself. We have little feedback from non Xenon cars so far and I know 04, 15, 20, 21, 22, etc... never shut off my Xenon DRL's.


noob here.

How can one tell if the have halogens or Xenon? Based on a DIY I just found, I believe I have Halogens on my 2010 Golf. I have made a few changes in the 09 modual, but plan to set it back to original when I install the trigger wire tomorrow. Would you like a scan?


gap


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Monday bump for my post and for iamgap, You can look at the DIY. If you have halogens the will have a dish shaped reflector with a regular light bulb. If you have xenons they will have a single projector or eyeball looking light as the low/high beam and you front blinkers will be on the inner sides of the lights near the grill.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

You've changed byte 18; probably to something that has a rear fog configuration. I think the default for GTI's is 03, but I don't have one so YMMV.



2wenty2win said:


> Ok Big problems now... the MFD says to check the right and left park
> light.... the drivers side reverse light comes on when the headlight switch is in the park and on position.... I notice the side lights in the rear don't come on... the inner lights are on but very dim.... the brake lights work fine though.... not sure what the deal is....
> 
> I still wasn't able to get the drls to stop coming on in the park position.
> ...


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

OK, I think my friend may have changed something in that byte.... I took out the jumper wire, put the OE switch back in and nothing happened.... all the parking lights are very dim... when I have the headlights in the on position the and the dang drivers side reverse light is on.... the inner tails are bright, then the drivers side inner tail goes off, then the passenger side... when I open the trunk the passenger light goes off.... idk it's really weird... the parking lights up front are dim... really dim and so are the city lights....


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2wenty2win, You definitely changed Byte 18. Please see the "*Byte 18*" notes in the first post.

I'm on vacation and will return Monday the 4th. Please post the Before (original) and current Auto-Scans of this vehicle so we can straighten out the Byte 18 problem and answer your other coding (DRL and Parking light) questions.


----------



## Zorq (Sep 28, 2010)

So I opened up VAG COM and scanned my car today, fault code came up on Central Elect. with a code of 0010. It shows the fault code being something to do with my Footwell Lighting? I switched out my lights for LEDs, it isn't a big issue right? I also got a red line indicating a fault with my bluetooth connection or something, is that an issue? Thanks!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Zorq said:


> So I opened up VAG COM and scanned my car today, fault code came up on Central Elect. with a code of 0010. It shows the fault code being something to do with my Footwell Lighting? I switched out my lights for LEDs, it isn't a big issue right? I also got a red line indicating a fault with my bluetooth connection or something, is that an issue? Thanks!


Not to thread jack but are you all with MK6 Golf models aware of your cars being/not being equipped with factory underdash footwell lights? I've been reading reports of some models not having these... :screwy:


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

quailallstar said:


> Not to thread jack but are you all with MK6 Golf models aware of your cars being/not being equipped with factory underdash footwell lights? I've been reading reports of some models not having these... :screwy:


This is correct for me. No footwell light on my 2010 Golf.


gap


----------



## donaldkwong (Sep 29, 2010)

*Help, lost audio menu in MFI after dealer swapped RCD510 head unit*

I just bought a 2010 GTI last week and the dealer swapped out the RCD510 head unit with a POS Rosen navigation unit. When I had the RCD510 installed, I could access the audio menu in the MFI. But after I had the dealer swap the Rosen out and put the RCD510 back, the audio menu is missing. I've tried changing a few bits in Address 56 (Radio) and disconnected the battery each time to force the head unit to reboot, but the menu hasn't come back. Can anyone tell me how to get that menu back? Thanks.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Zorq said:


> So I opened up VAG COM and scanned my car today, fault code came up on Central Elect. with a code of 0010. It shows the fault code being something to do with my Footwell Lighting? I switched out my lights for LEDs, it isn't a big issue right? I also got a red line indicating a fault with my bluetooth connection or something, is that an issue? Thanks!


Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle using our current release. 

You should have a bit for LED footwell lights, but the bluetooth module is a guess, since VW used 3 modules in production during 2010.



donaldkwong said:


> I just bought a 2010 GTI last week and the dealer swapped out the RCD510 head unit with a POS Rosen navigation unit. When I had the RCD510 installed, I could access the audio menu in the MFI. But after I had the dealer swap the Rosen out and put the RCD510 back, the audio menu is missing. I've tried changing a few bits in Address 56 (Radio) and disconnected the battery each time to force the head unit to reboot, but the menu hasn't come back. Can anyone tell me how to get that menu back? Thanks.


I had similar issues after the RNS retrofit. Try recoding the Gateway from the current coding -to- the same value..basically copy and paste it back in. Next, reboot the radio, and disconnect VCDS. Lock the car for 5 to 10 min. so it goes to sleep, and when it reawakens the Audio menu should be back.

If that doesn't work, post the scan.


----------



## donaldkwong (Sep 29, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I had similar issues after the RNS retrofit. Try recoding the Gateway from the current coding -to- the same value..basically copy and paste it back in. Next, reboot the radio, and disconnect VCDS. Lock the car for 5 to 10 min. so it goes to sleep, and when it reawakens the Audio menu should be back.
> 
> If that doesn't work, post the scan.


That worked like a charm, the audio menu is back! Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Dana

I scan the car and it indicates 2 fault codes... 

they both say there is a short to ground for left and right parking lights in the tail lights.

I'm pretty sure I didn't change the value of Byte 18... I looked and it was set to 00 like it should.

when I clear the codes, the car is fine, I apply the headlight switch and bam! the codes come back. I took the jumper wire out and I in fact verified that I connected it correctly from pin 3 on the switch to pin 19 on the CECM... this goes to pin 19 on the black harness on the left side of the car closest to the footrest correct?

I even put the factory American spec HL switch.

This is jus really odd how all the parking lights are so dim and that reverse light is on at all times..... really weird when I open the hatch and the inner tails are off, then I close the hatch and the inner tails come on for about 20 seconds and then go off.... however my brake lights work with no problem.

Note. this behavior happens when the switch is on.... Blinkers work good, head lights work good.

The DRL is still turned off, comfort settings for the windows is now on, and the fogs stay on with the high beam like I set as well.

I am interested in having the fogs turn on when I place the turn indicator on or turn the wheel...

Anyone achieved this yet?


Thanks!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

2wenty2win said:


> I am interested in having the fogs turn on when I place the turn indicator on or turn the wheel...
> 
> Anyone achieved this yet?
> 
> ...


This is standard on the TDI, but I was able to do a friend's GTI with good results. I forget exactly where, but it's in the long coding helper. I just followed these instructions:



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> *Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active*
> Found in Coding, Long Coding helper
> 
> Notes: The lights may work under the following conditions:
> ...


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Sweet... I'll check this out.... I think I may have sum help w the other issues.:thumbup:


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dana,

i want my fogs burn as DRL on my Golf VI GTi, this is what you see in the openingpost;

Fogs as Daytime Running Lights for Halogen equipped vehicles 
Disable Factory Halogen DRL's in Byte 15 - un-check "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active"
Byte 14, Bit 1 - Manually modify the binary value from a "0" to a "1"

Notes: 
- Depending on the Byte 18 coding, this may result in all of the parking lights illuminating.
- If you do not have desirable results on Halogen equipped vehicles, please update this thread.


I don't understand wich bit i have to modify, do you have a screenshot?
Can i always put it back to factory default?

Greetings from Holland, Ron


----------



## jkmboler (Aug 16, 2009)

*Is there a Vag-com Tweaks document for the MkVI yet?*

Is there a Vag-com Tweaks document for the MkVI like there is for the MkV, c/w screen shots showing the bits and bytes and the steps to do the typical popular mods (DRL's, turning lights, windows up/down with remote, etc)?

This would be very handy for the uninitiated users.


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbup: jkmboler!!!!! 

Ok everyone.... I did fix byte 18 even though it showed the value at "00"... however I received some help that was emailed from a member in Canada.... He explained how to fix it..... it worked with flying colors......:beer:

I made sure the drl was coded to stay off..... I re connected the jumper wire from pin 3 on the HL harness... re-installed the euro switch....... connected the other end to pin 19 on the black connector to the control module... Ok you ready for this?

I turned on the car.... the parking section of the switch was green.... as stated.... in the DIY....

I turned the switch to the parking position and BAM! the head lights came on...... I disconnected the jumper wire and and switch.... placed the US spec one back in and I am now clueless on what to do....

However, I managed to get the key to close and open the windows......

Activated the fogs to work when I turn or place the the turn indicator.....

Activated the fogs to stay on with the high beams......



I really would like to do the Golf R LED's I want the rear fog light and the friggin' euro switch to work...

Has anyone got the rear fog to work on non LED tails?

Has anyone had the above problem with the switch like I do?

Does anyone have screen shots of the coding steps of VCDS to get the euro switch to work properly?


Thanks to everyone for helping me... not too far away from getting this thing ironed out... 

Please don't refer me to the DIY... it is an awesome one... but in my opinion the part where the author does not give clear instructions on the coding is very confusing for a noob.
:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Dana,
> 
> i want my fogs burn as DRL on my Golf VI GTi, this is what you see in the openingpost;
> 
> ...


Hi Ron! 

You might find this thread useful: Using the Long Coding Helper when checkboxes are not present

Post the coding from your module, or email me a recent Auto-Scan so I can tweak the coding for you.

You can always copy and paste the original coding back in if you make a mistake.



jkmboler said:


> Is there a Vag-com Tweaks document for the MkVI like there is for the MkV, c/w screen shots showing the bits and bytes and the steps to do the typical popular mods (DRL's, turning lights, windows up/down with remote, etc)?
> 
> This would be very handy for the uninitiated users.


Most of the documented Mk6 tweaks are documented in the Long coding helpers using our current release. The coding and adaptation values vary depending on the vehicle Brand, Model, and installed modules...so Ross-Tech does not have a PDF with screen shots. 

If you need assistance with a specific procedure post the complete Auto-Scan in this forum. Registered users can contact us directly via email as well.

---

2wenty2win,

I really need a scan from your vehicle. Please post the before and after data so I can see what's going on here. 

The Euro switch (with additional wire) typically works just fine without any coding mods if you are simply looking for the additional parking light feature and normal DRL's.


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok... I'll ask my friend to cut and paste it and forward the scan to me so I can post it.

I wish the switch would work like my mk4 euro switch....

Off

Park and fogs when desired

On.... fogs, rear fogs, etc.

The head lights still come on in the park position.. if they would stay off and allow me to run the parking lights and fogs this would be great.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

*2010 Golf Scan*

Here is the AutoScan from a 2010 Golf. The only change I have made so far is the Windows via remote. I also took screenshots of all 30 bytes of 09 Cent Elect. If you want them, let me know. When I clicked 77 Phone, it said it had no data, and to send an autoscan and channel mapping. I figured out how to get a scan, but I couldn't find a way to get the channel mapping. 

Sunday,10,October,2010,13:25:00:47021 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 56 65 77 

VIN: WVWBA7AJ0AW316180 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl 
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M 
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 4842 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 74ECC64A6EC9 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl 
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG 
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7DFAE36E5D83 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49230000880C02EC92190041300000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78F4F27A72A1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 73EEC5566BC7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 085 G HW: 1K0 937 085 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A3A80272A0480080081100004C441010086524D8960648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 09225 444 84886 
VCID: 336E05562B47 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer 03021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AHSHI 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3972377E092B 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000520HU00 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0E050250ZZZJ 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0151444FZZZS 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME34064D46ZZZV 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME06564D64ZZZ- 

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME1A5A1B20ZZZG 

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0D301420ZZZ0 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP 
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0001034 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 82001092A47D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 P HW: 5K0 920 970 P 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 270F00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3B7E2D760317 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 030210F1001649 
Coding: ED801F07001602000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69D2A73E390B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7JGC04 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: FEF86462D085 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD05832BC0D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31620F5ED15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 31620F5ED15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 32600052D45D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 D HW: 1K0 035 161 D 
Component: Radio DE2 020 0022 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7K6457367 
Coding: 0042401 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2044FA1A8AB1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 085 G HW: 1K0 937 085 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 336E05562B47 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D 
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330038130 
Coding: 401100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2A501832FC8D 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 


gap


----------



## jkmboler (Aug 16, 2009)

*VagCom Screen shots*

iamgap: 

Post your screen shots of the 09 Cent Elect here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5010762-DIY-VCDS-(Vag-Com)-for-Beginners 

They will be much appreciated! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

quailallstar said:


> Not to thread jack but are you all with MK6 Golf models aware of your cars being/not being equipped with factory underdash footwell lights? I've been reading reports of some models not having these... :screwy:


 Sorry I missed that one. My Gti has footwell lights, but I bet the some of the Golfs don't. 




iamgap said:


> Here is the AutoScan from a 2010 Golf. The only change I have made so far is the Windows via remote. I also took screenshots of all 30 bytes of 09 Cent Elect. If you want them, let me know. When I clicked 77 Phone, it said it had no data, and to send an autoscan and channel mapping. I figured out how to get a scan, but I couldn't find a way to get the channel mapping.
> 
> 
> Sunday,10,October,2010,13:25:00:47021
> ...


 I just finished the 9W2 .lbl file and I believe it should be in the next data release. I'll warn you that module is pretty limited, or boring so to speak, and the breakdown of your coding is: 

NAR, 9W2 (or China/RdW 9ZW) 
Prem. 7 or older radio 
And it appears to have the NAR style overhead button system in the headliner. 

Control Module Maps are explained here, and the Debug 2 procedure is the easiest: 

Control Module Maps


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Sorry I missed that one. My Gti has footwell lights, but I bet the some of the Golfs don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 email sent with scan and maps. I have been trying to determine the model number of that radio. Searching the NET only produces model numbers of upgrade CD player/Radio. It is the single CD, MP3, AM-FM. The overhead buttons are there. The Bluetooth button activates lsitening for a bluetooth enabled phone. There is also an answer/ingnore/hangup button and a mute button. None of these will activate the phone's hands free calling. 


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iamgap said:


> email sent with scan and maps. I have been trying to determine the model number of that radio. Searching the NET only produces model numbers of upgrade CD player/Radio. It is the single CD, MP3, AM-FM. The overhead buttons are there. The Bluetooth button activates lsitening for a bluetooth enabled phone. There is also an answer/ingnore/hangup button and a mute button. None of these will activate the phone's hands free calling.
> 
> 
> gap


 That looks like the Prem7 radio. (Silver button, non touch screen). The 9W2 is the low line 77 module and it doesn't support hands free calling, not even when paired with the RNS unit. You should be able to answer and hang up calls using the phone button on the steering wheel, or the overhead console. 

To date, the common 77 retrofit module is the (9W7) 7P6 035 730 C unit. That module will support hands free calling, but I haven't noticed any retrofits without the RNS or RCD (touchscreen) units. If you are considering a retrofit, please ask around and see if there are any known compatibility issues with your radio. 

I didn't see the maps. Did you send them to support or directly to Sebastian?


----------



## brenodo (Jan 11, 2003)

*Thanks Dana!*

Finally got around to coding my new 9w7 Bluetooth correctly with the Push To Talk option enabled on steering wheel thanks to some help from Dana via email. Good stuff. I am currently error code free!


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes please if you have the screen shots, could you send them to my gmail account... I pm'd the address. 

Thanks gap!


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

2wenty2win said:


> Yes please if you have the screen shots, could you send them to my gmail account... I pm'd the address.
> 
> Thanks gap!


 I did't get your PM. I did post them here you want to DL them. 


gap


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That looks like the Prem7 radio. (Silver button, non touch screen). The 9W2 is the low line 77 module and it doesn't support hands free calling, not even when paired with the RNS unit. You should be able to answer and hang up calls using the phone button on the steering wheel, or the overhead console.
> 
> To date, the common 77 retrofit module is the (9W7) 7P6 035 730 C unit. That module will support hands free calling, but I haven't noticed any retrofits without the RNS or RCD (touchscreen) units. If you are considering a retrofit, please ask around and see if there are any known compatibility issues with your radio.
> 
> I didn't see the maps. Did you send them to support or directly to Sebastian?


 I sent the to Dana at ross-tech and Sebastian. Did I guess your email address incorrectly? Sebastian replied with Thanks. 


gap


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Wierd.. my inbox shows I sent it.... oh well it's [email protected] I see the pics.. still cant get this darn switch to work rite... jumper is in.... switch is in... drl's are off... car starts... e brake released... drls off... switch goes to park....head lights come on... wtf.....:banghead: 

Idk smh really hard... really just thinking about selling this switch or sending it back.


----------



## bassmandan (Oct 15, 2010)

Just on the off chance, does anyone know if it is possible to change any codes to make my wingmirrors open and shut on unlocking/ locking the car?


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

2wenty2win said:


> Wierd.. my inbox shows I sent it.... oh well it's [email protected] I see the pics.. still cant get this darn switch to work rite... jumper is in.... switch is in... drl's are off... car starts... e brake released... drls off... switch goes to park....head lights come on... wtf.....:banghead:
> 
> Idk smh really hard... really just thinking about selling this switch or sending it back.


 Just throwin this out there; forgive me if it is not the case. Are you sure that you got the jumper connected to 19, and that it is fully locked into place? I accidently plugged mine in 21 first. Fortunately I caught it before I put every thing back together. I also read in the DIY that several people had problems with fully seating the jumper in position 3 of the headlight connector. There's a latch that you pull back before sliding the connector in. Then out put the latch back into the original position. 


gap


----------



## Turbo Charged (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for getting in late on this, just picked up a MK6 and while familar with MK5 stuff, some of the items were in a new location, as you outlined. Thanks!


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I have a question for you. Is there a possibility to alter the delay for the headlight washers. I mean the activation time. If you need a coding a can provide it, but otherwise i want to revert back to my own code which is present in this topic.

Thanks in advance.

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iamgap said:


> I sent the to Dana at ross-tech and Sebastian. Did I guess your email address incorrectly? Sebastian replied with Thanks.
> 
> 
> gap


I didn't see any maps, but I was on Vacation from Sept. 25th to Oct 3rd..so I might have missed it if my junk filter pulled it? If Sebastian has confirmed the files were received, you don't need to resend them. Feel free to use the direct Support address in the future, someone will be sure to answer without delay: http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html




bassmandan said:


> Just on the off chance, does anyone know if it is possible to change any codes to make my wingmirrors open and shut on unlocking/ locking the car?


I'm not so sure. Some vehicles equipped with folding mirrors from the factory are already setup for this, and others aren't. If you want us to evaluate the coding and installed modules, post the Auto-Scan.




adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I have a question for you. Is there a possibility to alter the delay for the headlight washers. I mean the activation time. If you need a coding a can provide it, but otherwise i want to revert back to my own code which is present in this topic.
> 
> ...


I have looked into the Adaptation channels and I don't see anything..but I'm comparing US vehicles without this feature and the 1K0/5K0 BCM. If you haven't already done so, create some PLA/PLB maps from the 09 module and email them to Support. If you have already sent maps, I can search the old emails.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I have looked into the Adaptation channels and I don't see anything..but I'm comparing US vehicles without this feature and the 1K0/5K0 BCM. If you haven't already done so, create some PLA/PLB maps from the 09 module and email them to Support. If you have already sent maps, I can search the old emails.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps


Hi Dana,

I have send maps of my car several months ago, but no map of Module-09 is present. So i will make a new mapfile for that module.

Adjego


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I have send maps of my car several months ago, but no map of Module-09 is present. So i will make a new mapfile for that module.
> 
> Adjego


I have send the mail to Sebastian, with the mapping.


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

@ Gap... I'm pretty sure I connected it in the right spot for the jumper wire...... I had seen you pic with the latch that goes back on the HL connector.... on the black harness below I plugged it into pin 19...... 

the only thing I am thinking that could be the problem is the jumper is not the correct one.... the dealer gave me the same PN# as the DIY, although it had an "A" at th end.... they told me the difference was the end was gold plated..... 

It fits in the slot... now the release clip is different from the rest of the pins on the harnes....... IDK what do ya'll think? It may be the problem since I've done everything under the sun to get this thing to work...... I see the pics... the DIY is not specific w coding... although I followed the directions on the DIY w screen shots to turn off the DRL's..... 

Let me know....

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2wenty2win,

Do you have a VCDS system, or access to one? If so, please post the Auto-Scan and we can simply look in the Measuring Blocks for a parking light switch signal.

That would rule out a wiring or faulty switch issue and provide the data for me to answer your previous coding questions.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

2wenty2win said:


> @ Gap... I'm pretty sure I connected it in the right spot for the jumper wire...... I had seen you pic with the latch that goes back on the HL connector.... on the black harness below I plugged it into pin 19......
> 
> the only thing I am thinking that could be the problem is the jumper is not the correct one.... the dealer gave me the same PN# as the DIY, although it had an "A" at th end.... they told me the difference was the end was gold plated.....
> 
> ...


You might try pulling the SW out of the dash, and see if you can pull the wire back an forth. If so, it is either the wrong one, or it isn't being latched properly.

The parts dept at our local dealer was about to cut the wire in half. I hollered WOH!! He ask if I wanted one or two. I told him I needed one solid one. He said in his system the part number was just for the end, and that they normally cut them in half when handing them out to the mechanics. He made me buy two to get the solid wire. So I don't put much faith in any dealership's parts dept. If you have any doubts, and the time to wait, buy one from ECS or TMTuning (or someone else online) just to make sure you are getting the right part.


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Cutting it in half is completely wrong. If a dealer orders a quantity of 10...they get 10 complete leads with both ends attached. Some of those list at $8.- Ea, lol if they cut it in half and charge the same price.

I agree with you and think the incorrect lead, or poor connection is 2wenty2win's issue.


----------



## Turbo Charged (Jul 27, 2009)

iamgap said:


> The parts dept at our local dealer was about to cut the wire in half. I hollered WOH!! He ask if I wanted one or two. I told him I needed one solid one. He said in his system the part number was just for the end, and that they normally cut them in half when handing them out to the mechanics. He made me buy two to get the solid wire.


He is "sorta" correct. You will have to buy the whole wire with both ends, but i can also see why they would only use half (say your connector in your fuse block is bad and you want to replace it, it happened to me). So i had to buy the $12 connector, cut it in half and only used one side of it to solder to the power wire in the mk3 on the connector.

Anyway, carry on


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

please help me
I installed additional original xenon headlamps, xenon adapters and the original
BCM computer for xenon but I have a problem with the encoding because my last internal lights to burn more powerful than external.
I attach an extract from the tester

Wednesday,20,October,2010,21:07:26:25310
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 E
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0575
Software Coding: 00180A3E9825F3C04008008014008B2443050088524D8960648000200000
Work Shop Code: WSC 07149
VCID: 336E1B022B47

Advanced Identification
Identification: HRE-HER
Revision: 00103 AG
Date: 28.08.10
Manufacturer number: P401
Test stand number: 1496
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 0
Successful Attempts(application): 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: ----.--.--
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Software
BAP: 01.04.00
Diag: 01.00.01
CAN: 01.46.00
TP 2.0: 03.04.00
KWP2000: 03.00.00
OSEK-OS: 04.02.00
OSEK Net: 03.70.03
LIN 2.0: 02.07.00
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 937 087 E
Workshop System Name: J519
VCDS Info:
Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

2wenty2win said:


> the dealer gave me the same PN# as the DIY, although it had an "A" at th end.... they told me the difference was the end was gold plated.....


This is true. I always use the A versions when available. Did you unlock the connector before inserting the end and then relocked it ?
Also, when you buy and pay for one repair wire, you get both ends ! So go back to the dealer and demand a refund or another complete wire.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> This is true. I always use the A versions when available. Did you unlock the connector before inserting the end and then relocked it ?
> Also, when you buy and pay for one repair wire, you get both ends ! So go back to the dealer and demand a refund or another complete wire.


Thanks, 71sbeetle.

Not worth the hassle. Besides, what else would I do with the wire. I just know to never go back there if I have a choice. If they'll rip you off for a $5 wire, what else will they rip you off for.

Be aware, if you are near Jacksonville, NC, STAY AWAY from the parts department of National VW.


gap


----------



## bassmandan (Oct 15, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'm not so sure. Some vehicles equipped with folding mirrors from the factory are already setup for this, and others aren't. If you want us to evaluate the coding and installed modules, post the Auto-Scan.


I'm new to all this so I hope this is what you want!

Thanks:


Thursday,21,October,2010,12:46:01:40537
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 LB HW: 03L 906 022 G
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 3894 
Revision: 13H02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0001078
Shop #: WSC 84224 152 673384
VCID: 70E4CE4C1AD1

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1913 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905151283
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: D1A2EBC8319B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AP HW: 1K0 907 379 AP
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0107 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 163B400D092300FD681202E4901C0082B500
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 80041E8CAA71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 J HW: 3C8 907 336 J
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 346C025C2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0537 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 48180A3AF837F1C044080080510003A44779008873798D60328000200000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 30640E4CDA51

Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 26050 21 0501 
Coding: 009F95

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 090609 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H09 9002 

4 Faults Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 230
Mileage: 25538 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.02
Time: 12:12:28

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
 Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 25655 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 25540 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.02
Time: 17:33:00

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 25539 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.14.02
Time: 13:38:50

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 033 0604 
Serial number: 003C2D0BBT94 
Coding: 00003230
Shop #: WSC 00028 790 00315
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01009
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: F7F67550FFBF

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 142B3148ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 05741248ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 14512E13ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3E042E62ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 76E8F85478B5

Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ˇ 0021 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 J HW: 5K0 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 470D00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356A3F582533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 050609F1002719
Coding: ED807F06000612000003
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 66C8A8142815

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 J HW: 5K0 920 970 J
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356A3F582533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667461695 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2648E814E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 E HW: 5K0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2124 
Coding: 0004790
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 346C025C2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2901 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2F660D30C76F

2 Faults Found:
16353 - Control Module - Internal Malfunction 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 228
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 0.0 V
PD
Temperature: -70.0∞C
Error Code: 0
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Torque: 0.000 Nm
RPM: 0 /min

16355 - Control Module - Watchdog Timer 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 0.00 V
PD
Temperature: -70.0∞C
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 E HW: 5K0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2124 
Coding: 0005046
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 356A3F582533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 013 0036 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2I6188240
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 65CAAF18D513

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545
VCID: 346C025C2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 1012545
VCID: 356A3F582533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A085682
Coding: 0020145
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2756E510EF9F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> please help me
> I installed additional original xenon headlamps, xenon adapters and the original
> BCM computer for xenon but I have a problem with the encoding because my last internal lights to burn more powerful than external.
> I attach an extract from the tester
> ...



Hello,

Do you have a scan with the original BCM (09-Cent. Elect.) module installed? 

Did you retrofit the 55-Xenon light control module with the Xenon headlights? It is mounted behind the glove box on most vehicles from the factory.

It looks like the lighting problem is related to Byte 18. Please see this thread, and I believe the factory settings coding should be 02 HEX.

-Dana



adjego said:


> I have send the mail to Sebastian, with the mapping.


Thanks! Sebastian is on vacation and traveling in the US this month for Ross-Tech. If he hasn't had time to review the HL washer question, please send a copy of the maps to Support and I can take a look at them.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks! Sebastian is on vacation and traveling in the US this month for Ross-Tech. If he hasn't had time to review the HL washer question, please send a copy of the maps to Support and I can take a look at them.


I also forwarded the mail to Support...
Thanks in advance.

Adjego


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

@ Dana.... I have access to it when available... I have 2 friends that have one.... but one owns DBC Tuning and is hard to get a hold of and the other is usually busy from MJM..... 

I haven't been able to post a complete scan.... I can copy and paste it and email it to here correct?

The 2 dealerships here in town sell the wires whole.... lol silly why they would sell it in halves... but I see the reasons.

@ Gap... yes sir I checked all of the above...

I'll drop by the dealer again today.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you have a scan with the original BCM (09-Cent. Elect.) module installed?
> 
> ...


Hello Dana
old BCM CODE
40180A3E9825F3C040080080100089E443090088524D8960648000200000










I don't retrofit 55-Xenon light control module


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

So you got a new CECM, right? And probably cut/pasted the code. 00 in byte 18 doesn't code for anything, it's still set internally to whatever it was before. 

Change byte 18 to 02.


----------



## DJHaveK (Mar 18, 2002)

Dana-

I recently had my side markers shaved on my mkVI GTI, is there a way I can code the car so that I can pull the bulbs and not get a fault? I imagine there would be since overseas they don't have the side marker lights...

Let me know and I can post an autoscan if I need to. Thanks!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

DJHaveK said:


> Dana-
> 
> I recently had my side markers shaved on my mkVI GTI, is there a way I can code the car so that I can pull the bulbs and not get a fault? I imagine there would be since overseas they don't have the side marker lights...
> 
> Let me know and I can post an autoscan if I need to. Thanks!


X2 here. Alot of people want to know about this as well.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*something new to try*

Hi dana 
i like to ask is exist some coding so car have all four brake lights active instead of outer two? 
all four is lighting in position od active lights and only outer two for brake lights. 
I can do this with bypass diode but it will be better to use only just programing


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bassmandan said:


> I'm new to all this so I hope this is what you want!


 I need to look into your scan, I haven't forgotten about you. 



DJHaveK said:


> Dana-
> 
> I recently had my side markers shaved on my mkVI GTI, is there a way I can code the car so that I can pull the bulbs and not get a fault? I imagine there would be since overseas they don't have the side marker lights...
> 
> Let me know and I can post an autoscan if I need to. Thanks!





quailallstar said:


> X2 here. Alot of people want to know about this as well.





roki199 said:


> Hi dana
> i like to ask is exist some coding so car have all four brake lights active instead of outer two?
> all four is lighting in position od active lights and only outer two for brake lights.
> I can do this with bypass diode but it will be better to use only just programing


 All three of the above are related to Byte 18, and it depends on whether or not the module supports the coding and if anyone has found the option yet. 

For example, if DJHaveK's Gti is older, and he (or she) have LED tails with rear fog retrofitted and Byte 18 already coded to 04 or 15.. it is possible this is supported. However, if this vehicle has a newer BCM -or- the tail lights are stock, that isn't possible. 

The only correct coding for a US Golf includes the front bumper marker lights. When the coding is changed to RoW, the LR Reverse light should be inoperative but the bumper lights bulb check should be disabled. 


roki199, there were some real early modules (too early for the US market) that had a firmware bug that allowed this. I will say, under normal circumstances, this cannot be done via coding. 

If you wanted to get real creative you could find a Byte 18 coding that had additional brake lights and wire the new wiring to the tails. I wouldn't know what to recommend, without an afternoon of coding and test equipment hooked up / back-probed in the BCM. 


Note: If anyone reading this isn't aware of Byte 18 and the drama altering it can cause, please see the notes and links on the first page.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I need to look into your scan, I haven't forgotten about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would it help if we got someone with a Eurozone Golf, GTD, TDI etc, posted their full scan?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Hi dana
> i like to ask is exist some coding so car have all four brake lights active instead of outer two?
> all four is lighting in position od active lights and only outer two for brake lights.
> I can do this with bypass diode but it will be better to use only just programing





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> roki199, there were some real early modules (too early for the US market) that had a firmware bug that allowed this. I will say, under normal circumstances, this cannot be done via coding.
> 
> If you wanted to get real creative you could find a Byte 18 coding that had additional brake lights and wire the new wiring to the tails. I wouldn't know what to recommend, without an afternoon of coding and test equipment hooked up / back-probed in the BCM.
> 
> ...


 Dana - 

I was hoping to do this with coding but as an alternative, what's the possibility of using the center brake light (high mount) as a power source and wiring to the inner tails?


----------



## bassmandan (Oct 15, 2010)

quailallstar said:


> Would it help if we got someone with a Eurozone Golf, GTD, TDI etc, posted their full scan?


 Mine is a UK GT TDi and the scan is on the previous page if that helps at all... 

Thanks Dana, there's no particular rush


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

i have play with my BCM today a little 
light freaks out  
so was hard for me after a lot of try 
original coding of europe 1,6 tdi was 3C 
tomorow experiment continue 

 
today i have notice that every light working ok exept i have no daylight so experiment continue 

So after some time spend in trying i think i have right coding 44 
so everything works ok DRL is ok maybe sombody need here is 
:thumbup:


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

roki199 said:


> i have play with my BCM today a little
> light freaks out
> so was hard for me after a lot of try
> original coding of europe 1,6 tdi was 3C
> ...


 Did this result in all four brake lights?


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> Did this result in all four brake lights?


 You are relentless in search of perfection!!!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

sfpegasus said:


> Did this result in all four brake lights?





ksing44 said:


> You are relentless in search of perfection!!!


 
Hahaha just like Lexus.... Sorry I couldnt help it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

quailallstar said:


> Would it help if we got someone with a Eurozone Golf, GTD, TDI etc, posted their full scan?


 Byte 18 is always covered by 00 on the Golf and Jetta. Some of the Tiguans and Audi models actually show the coding, but this seems to be model specific. 

I had searched through every scan we had back, when I was retrofitting the LED tails, and I couldn't find a single Golf with any real coding in Byte 18. 




sfpegasus said:


> Dana -
> 
> I was hoping to do this with coding but as an alternative, what's the possibility of using the center brake light (high mount) as a power source and wiring to the inner tails?


 I don't know if that would work? Some of the Mk5 vehicles did not set a bulb fault for license plate or high mount brake lights when they were burned out. If you want to test this, just unplug the high mount and take it for a short drive, see if it sets a fault. 

That would be cool if you could simply jump the wiring from the hatch to the inside lights...since adding wiring from front to rear would be time consuming and routing wiring into a moving door or hatch is a bit of a pain.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

sfpegasus said:


> Did this result in all four brake lights?


 No  
44 is original coding after make mess this coding was that who make everything ok 
tomorow experiment continue . 
In few cases i have all 4 brake lights but other dont work propertly 
With 3C everything work ok exept daylight 
Hope my experimet can help to somebody in case of experiment


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

roki199 said:


> No
> 44 is original coding after make mess this coding was that who make everything ok
> tomorow experiment continue .
> In few cases i have all 4 brake lights but other dont work propertly
> ...


 Make a note of the codes where all 4 brake lights work. That will save me a lot of time and maybe I can figure out the rest.


----------



## ksemelis (Aug 25, 2010)

rookie said:


> NO GO. Tried the sunroof with the door key and it didn't work. Windows went up and down, but the sunroof would not close. I think I had it all set right.
> 
> I just don't think it's programmed the same way


 Hi Dana, 

Quoting from a much older post, do you have any information on this? I have a 2010 GTI and I have an issue related to this... 

Since I got the car last October I've been using the Windows Comfort operation via keyfob and it has worked great to open/close both windows and sunroof. 

Then I brought my car to the dealership to have a defective interior part fixed and they also performed a "software update" that they called a "recall" and now my windows will open/close with the keyfob, but the sunroof will NOT close. The dealership is not enthusiast friendly and usually is quite unhelpful. 

My sunroof also no longer closes using the door key either, but the windows do. 

Another skilled VAGCOM buddy and I have tried every combination of long coding we can think of. 

Here is my Autoscan. Note: The Cent. Elect. Fault code is due to LEDs in the footwell lights. 

Thanks, 
Karl 

======================================================== 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 

Thursday,21,October,2010,22:26:05:38549 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65 72 
77 

VIN: WVWGV7AJ7AW130100 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 71C7062811DB 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92500FA880C06E4931900413008 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7DDF2A185D83 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N 
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3851FB0C3221 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC48088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000 
Shop #: WSC 25053 444 04978 
VCID: 354FF2382533 

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E 
Component: Wischer 31080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795 

1 Fault Found: 
00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 236 
Reset counter: 59 
Mileage: 27240 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.14.05 
Time: 10:10:12 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 13.90 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07BZNM 
Coding: 00003031 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3957FE08092B 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004LBKB00 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4330754AZZZT 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME6E4D244AZZZ8 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME32233923ZZZI 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME3219370EZZZV 

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME0348711CZZZC 

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME006C711CZZZG 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF 
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 78D13B0C72A1 

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G 
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 270F00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3851FB0C3221 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 280809F2000928 
Coding: E9817F07001612000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 66ED65742815 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T660K04 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: FEDDAD14D085 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G 
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3851FB0C3221 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667534534 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 266D2574E895 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3147C628D15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2F43C050C76F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3245C924D45D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3449CF3C2E49 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1114565 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 61E77668C13B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 3449CF3C2E49 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705 
Shop #: WSC 25053 444 85538 
VCID: 354FF2382533 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 354FF2382533 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C 
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520223187 
Coding: 412100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 29772E48F98B 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ksemelis said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Quoting from a much older post, do you have any information on this? I have a 2010 GTI and I have an issue related to this...
> 
> ...


 The same thing happened to my car back in August, but I didn't realize the comfort sunroof was disabled right away due to the Byte 18 and exterior lighting excitement. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287 

I have spent a few hours coding and adapting in a failed attempt to re-enable the sunroof. 

When the car was brand new and had completely stock coding, the key in the door would close the roof. Since that doesn't work any longer, it appears to be a lost cause. I considered purchasing a new module but I haven't decided yet. 

If my car had an exposed key hole in the driver door handle I would peruse a warranty claim on the module. Since the Mk6 door handle does not, and owners do not normally remove the painted cap to use this comfort closing roof feature, I don't think it would be a valid warranty concern.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The same thing happened to my car back in August, but I didn't realize the comfort sunroof was disabled right away due to the Byte 18 and exterior lighting excitement.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287
> 
> ...


 Go ahead and do the warranty thing. If enough people do it, it will force them to make a new software update to undo this flaw in the initial update. If I had a sunroof on mine, I'd do it in a heartbeat. 


gap


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you have a scan with the original BCM (09-Cent. Elect.) module installed?
> 
> ...


 thx dana , it works 

just one question, can I do to this car mount LED rear lights of the golf gti 6, and what not to do that worked thanks


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana, 
* 
I scanned a brand new Passat CC MY2011 and no coding was available for the 09-central electronics module. I was also not able to enable Rain Closing. I coded the RLS and in module 46, but still no go.* 

Here's a full scan and i send sebastian the mapfiles. Sebastian replied with a new labelfile, so coding module 09 won't be a problem the next time. 

Sunday,31,October,2010,14:49:13:11185 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64) 
Data version: 20100831 

Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56 5D 
61 62 72 77 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZBE722797 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000 
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 AC HW: 03L 907 309 F 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 8334 
Revision: 22H30--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 6CDCC56E36F9 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AH HW: 3C0 614 109 AH 
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0024 
Revision: --026--- Serial number: 00000706132996 
Coding: 0035323 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 64CCAD4EDE29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS 
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000003 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 7DFAF82A5D83 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 AC HW: 3C8 937 049 AC 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H64 3205 
Revision: 00H64000 Serial number: 00000004187764 
Coding: E3F20F8B00041A0047978F00170000000003FB4764400165174308000000 
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000 
VCID: 72E0DB1614DD 

Part No: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 240810 010 0603 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 080910 054 0403 
Coding: 00209133 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 475 A HW: 3C8 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08791024971504 
Coding: 100001 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 32601B16D45D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 R HW: 5N0 959 655 R 
Component: J234__301 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003K0PHNHEND 
Coding: 0012337 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4C9C65EE56B9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 AB 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010038 Serial number: 20100902201162 
Coding: 018A270002 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004 
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod 
VCID: 72E0DB1614DD 

MFL: 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 G HW: 3C8 920 870 G 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 140F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 2F661262C76F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 N HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H14 0172 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 1021G109030016 
Coding: F9A17F06402603049002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2C5C056EF679 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 7AF0F3364CAD 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 H 
Component: ELV 028 0380 
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C 
Component: RNS-MID H42 2720 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K5249114 
Coding: 04000402040000A000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2E580F66C065 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0001496325 
Coding: 0204B5 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW46.rod 
VCID: 7CFCF52E4699 

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001626331 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00102490111801 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7E36320317 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 02910A8001860E763604941570084FCE707C01 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 7AF0F3364CAD 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H11 9004 

Part No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611 

Part No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H14 0172 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1021G109030016 
Coding: 00000000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: E6C83746A815 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0001489193 
Coding: 0204B4 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004 
VCID: 79F2EC3A49AB 

Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001648796 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 011 Serial number: 00000000387245 
Coding: 0000056 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2C5C056EF679 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3491016 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 346C1D0E2E49 

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0008 
Coding: 00000053 

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0008 
Coding: 00000053 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C 
Component: RNS-MID H42 2720 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K5249114 
Coding: 04000402040000A000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2E580F66C065 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 5D: Operations Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 D HW: 3C0 035 151 D 
Component: J738 013 0020 
Revision: 00013000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 1932CCBAA9EB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 534 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H14 0172 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1021G109030016 
Coding: 030B085A 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: E8D4397EA201 

Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 C HW: 1K0 915 181 A 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0125 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 A HW: 3C8 035 730 A 
Component: Telefon 007 0078 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603044977 
Coding: 020100000000000000010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW46.rod 
VCID: 2142E45A81BB 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Kind regards, 

Adjego


----------



## jbcritch (Oct 31, 2010)

subscribed...helpful info!


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

05 for byte 18 is also correct coding 
rear lights are ok but with lower contrast and when taligate is open taligate lights remain on
still no 4 brake lights


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Dana

I posted the following in the MKVI section reguarding dial sweep upon start up. Wondering if there is anything you do to help activate this on my car? 

Dial sweep/staging did not work on my 2011 Golf TDI. 

Below is the scan of address 17 

*Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 070D01
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F676DAFC76F*

Dana is there any other way to enable this?


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

roki199 said:


> 05 for byte 18 is also correct coding
> rear lights are ok but with lower contrast and when taligate is open taligate lights remain on
> still no 4 brake lights


 i,m not making experiment no more now i have permanent error

02661 wire for speed signal
everything is working ok but i have this error
Dana please how to solve this error simple erase is not helping


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

quailallstar said:


> Dana
> 
> I posted the following in the MKVI section reguarding dial sweep upon start up. Wondering if there is anything you do to help activate this on my car?
> 
> ...


No, if "Staging" says Not Available -or- Error, this is not possible.

I scanned and activated staging on a 2011 Gti recently, but this is a 5K6 cluster:

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01





roki199 said:


> i,m not making experiment no more now i have permanent error
> 
> 02661 wire for speed signal
> everything is working ok but i have this error
> Dana please how to solve this error simple erase is not helping


I've managed to do that as well, don't panic! There is a VSS bit and you must have accidentally checked it. Please post the scan clip from 09 (or the complete Auto-Scan) and we'll tweak that back to normal.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> No, if "Staging" says Not Available -or- Error, this is not possible.
> 
> I scanned and activated staging on a 2011 Gti recently, but this is a 5K6 cluster:
> 
> ...


Tuesday,02,November,2010,17:53:13:56922
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 103 0575
Software Coding: 46180ABAE83731C0404A0081310081EC47710088537D8160648069200000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 30493D00DA51
1 Fault Found:

02661 - Wire for Speed Signal 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 8117 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.07
Time: 18:51:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


here is log:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Tuesday,02,November,2010,17:53:13:56922
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
> Data version: 20100831
> 
> ...


Try this: 46180ABAE83731C040480081310081EC47710088537D8160648069200000

The change was in Byte 9, Bit 1.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Try this: 46180ABAE83731C040480081310081EC47710088537D8160648069200000
> 
> The change was in Byte 9, Bit 1.


Hi 10x
is it posible that changig byte 18 can change other bytes automaticly?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Hi 10x
> is it posible that changig byte 18 can change other bytes automaticly?


It should not alter other Bytes, but I have experienced some weird things like that.


----------



## ksemelis (Aug 25, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The same thing happened to my car back in August, but I didn't realize the comfort sunroof was disabled right away due to the Byte 18 and exterior lighting excitement.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287
> 
> ...


When I bring my car in for 20,000 maintenance I am going to bring this up as a warranty claim. I'm pretty sure if I return my coding to its original state and claim that I use the key-in-door feature very often to close my sunroof that they would have to fix it. I think the painted key-cover point is moot if I claim that I routinely use the feature and want it back.

My only concern is that the incompetent dealership techs will have my car for a long time and never end up fixing it because they can't figure out what's wrong. Or they will most likely have to get help from VW tech support and they might simply say, "sorry, that feature has simply been disabled until further notice."

I am definitely going to bring it up as a warranty issue and see what they say though. Has anyone attempted this yet? Is anyone else seeing this issue after the software update?


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Can we change pressure for TPMS?*

I'm back thinking about TPMS. I actually like the fact that it works. In fact it just came on again for me and sure enough the chillier temps caused my pressure to be just a bit under the threshold. I just wish we could set it for a lower value. When I pumped the tires up again, I was back to a slightly noisier less comfortable ride. Now it isn't horrible or anything, just better when I was at 34 psi.

I found the link below and it seems like maybe there is a place where you could adjust the pressure setting with VCDS. I just couldn' tell if it would only accept certain values. I did see someone comment on another forum that the regular Golf, with the smaller wheels and thus taller sidewalls, has 34 psi written on the sticker on the driver's door. Maybe we can lower the pressure!
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a6/tpms-flashing-light-vw.htm

Based on the link, I would be curious about trying 2.3 bar (23) or 2.2 bar (22) for the setting at each tire.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ksemelis said:


> When I bring my car in for 20,000 maintenance I am going to bring this up as a warranty claim. I'm pretty sure if I return my coding to its original state and claim that I use the key-in-door feature very often to close my sunroof that they would have to fix it. I think the painted key-cover point is moot if I claim that I routinely use the feature and want it back.
> 
> My only concern is that the incompetent dealership techs will have my car for a long time and never end up fixing it because they can't figure out what's wrong. Or they will most likely have to get help from VW tech support and they might simply say, "sorry, that feature has simply been disabled until further notice."
> 
> I am definitely going to bring it up as a warranty issue and see what they say though. Has anyone attempted this yet? Is anyone else seeing this issue after the software update?


My main concern is that I don't want to cause any hassle for the dealer I worked for of 6 years (and we have a great relationship) . The Technician would have to contact VW Tech. support and if they don't have time or the authorization to write a custom flash file, it's out of their control as well.

If this was regarding a major problem or side effect after a PT flash of some sort I would peruse it and I'm sure VW would consider that high priority and have a "fix" for it.

Did any of the 2010 Golf's have an exposed key hole in the drivers door in the US? 

So far, you are the only other customer or forum member that has reported this. I had received 1 or 2 emails about the lighting problems with LED tails but they didn't mention the sunroof.

It's entirely possible that more people will notice this in the spring. I also wonder if the 1K0 937 087 G flash is the only one that's corrupted? 



ksing44 said:


> I'm back thinking about TPMS. I actually like the fact that it works. In fact it just came on again for me and sure enough the chillier temps caused my pressure to be just a bit under the threshold. I just wish we could set it for a lower value. When I pumped the tires up again, I was back to a slightly noisier less comfortable ride. Now it isn't horrible or anything, just better when I was at 34 psi.
> 
> I found the link below and it seems like maybe there is a place where you could adjust the pressure setting with VCDS. I just couldn' tell if it would only accept certain values. I did see someone comment on another forum that the regular Golf, with the smaller wheels and thus taller sidewalls, has 34 psi written on the sticker on the driver's door. Maybe we can lower the pressure!
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a6/tpms-flashing-light-vw.htm
> ...


Yes I agree with the system operation. Earlier this week my light came on and the tires are low due to the cold weather. 

You can alter the Adaptation values as that write up explains. This Wiki page is also applicable, with the exception of the coding chart. That coding is applicable to vehicles with the older 46 module:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Tire_Pressure_Monitoring

You do not need to alter it, but the coding on the BCM modules is:

018705 = Factory coding 
018704 = Service coding


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ksing44 said:


> Based on the link, I would be curious about trying 2.3 bar (23) or 2.2 bar (22) for the setting at each tire.


Shouldn't your tires be set at 38 psi? I'm assuming you have the same 17" Portos I have. I changed the value in VCDS to "28" or 2.8 bar (40.61 psi) so I have a little less leeway on tire pressures and a little more advance warning. I tend to be a stickler on keeping the tires at the proper pressure and I like to know when something's out of range.

I'm not sure at what point the TPMS will trigger an error, though.


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes I agree with the system operation. Earlier this week my light came on and the tires are low due to the cold weather.
> 
> You can alter the Adaptation values as that write up explains. This Wiki page is also applicable, with the exception of the coding chart. That coding is applicable to vehicles with the older 46 module:
> 
> ...


Thank you Dana



sfpegasus said:


> Shouldn't your tires be set at 38 psi? I'm assuming you have the same 17" Portos I have. I changed the value in VCDS to "28" or 2.8 bar (40.61 psi) so I have a little less leeway on tire pressures and a little more advance warning. I tend to be a stickler on keeping the tires at the proper pressure and I like to know when something's out of range.
> 
> I'm not sure at what point the TPMS will trigger an error, though.


I do have the Portos, but no I do not believe my tires need to be at 38 psi. My heavier Mercedes only called for 29 psi, unless the car was fully loaded or if you were planning to drive at maximum speed. For the VW TPMS, I think they just assumed maximum load and max speed so as not to confuse the average driver. I was told the older VW cars also called for different pressures under different circumstances, it has just been simplified or dumbed down for the newer cars. The benefit may be a little better mpg and a little added protection for the wheels with the smaller sidewall on bigger tires, but the tradeoff is a less comfortable ride. I also think there is a little better grip with slightly less inflation, especially in snow or even in wet conditions. Now I admit I am not a race car driver, so the handling improvements are just for normal driving and are just my own non-expert opinion.

I think I would like 32 psi, or maybe 34 psi, considering the smaller sidewall. I'm also considering a slightly wider wheel with an offset that shifts the wheel slightly outward (17" x 7.5" ET47), then adding slightly bigger tires that are both taller and wider (235/45/17). I think that set-up with 32 psi should be ideal for me with regard to both ride comfort and handling and also fill the fender gap a little too.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> I'm not sure at what point the TPMS will trigger an error, though.


That depends on the ambient temperature, but 2 ~ 3 Psi is pretty common. The TPMS system measures the Ambient temp once a day and maps out a 2 week strategy.



Personally, I have 18" wheels and the factory setting was 2.6 Bar = 38 Psi in the module and door label. I have lowered the module adaptation to 2.4 Bar = 35 Psi so the light isn't on as often in the winter. This gives me a comfort zone between 38 and 33 Psi.

I still want the warning system to work, but Psi above 32 ~ 33 is good enough IMO before the light comes on.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That depends on the ambient temperature, but 2 ~ 3 Psi is pretty common. The TPMS system measures the Ambient temp once a day and maps out a 2 week strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. We just don't deal with the temperature swings you guys (and gals!) do.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I posted this in the CC forums but I want to double check and maybe get specific instructions to do this. I am having someone with a vagcom increase my DRL power to 100% for hid reasons. Can anybody tell me what needs to be done? it will be done on a 2011 CC (USA). I believe it is currently set around 92% power


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pkelly944 said:


> I posted this in the CC forums but I want to double check and maybe get specific instructions to do this. I am having someone with a vagcom increase my DRL power to 100% for hid reasons. Can anybody tell me what needs to be done? it will be done on a 2011 CC (USA). I believe it is currently set around 92% power


That sounds correct, but the Passat/CC use the older (conventional, not Old in a bad way) 09 and 46 module instead of the BCM like the 2010 + US Jetta/Golf.

Have them run and save the complete Auto-Scan prior to altering anything. Then click:

[Select]
[09 - Cent. Elect.]
[Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]

Scroll through the LCH (Long Coding Helper) until you see "Daytime Running Lights Dimming" or similar. I suspect this will be near Byte 20 or so.

Close the LCH
[Do It!]


Also see this interactive/clickable manual: Online Demo / Manual


----------



## blackgl98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Coded byte 18 to 02 to run a rear fog light (non LED). 02 also lets you use the Left/Right parking function on the signal stalk. Might want to add it to the first page for those who wants to run a rear fog light with regular tails.

Thanks again Dana


----------



## brainbasher (Oct 8, 2010)

looking for option of auto-close in mfd


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWHV7AJ4BW065695 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90CDD6EC9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2208 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001007140232
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2061308D8AB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492800FF881106ED921E0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90CDD6EC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF31D965B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6F180A3A80252AC4008800817000050444010086535D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957FDE9092B

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 02081 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00UZL3 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FDE9092B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005BWL600

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME5F024255ZZZV

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME60214155ZZZI

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3E175F64ZZZ3

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME184B663AZZZ+

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME07115123ZZZ$

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME3D185123ZZZD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JH2000DB
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD36D578B5

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0016590 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF1D92533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 5603 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 010810F1003664
Coding: ED807F0600161200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFF99B98DE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223RA0N206
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDAEF5D085

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF592A5BC0D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668466261 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732B91EF9F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BCFC12B47

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C5C9D15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CCDD2E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1153653
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E77589C13B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF1D92533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DF6D53835

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668455677
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CAC5D45D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

brainbasher said:


> looking for option of auto-close in mfd
> 
> 
> Chassis Type: 7N0
> ...


Try this: *6E*180A3A80252AC4008800817000050444010086535D8D60648020200040


If you have time, please run the next Auto-Scan with the Debug level at 2 so it generates control module maps as described here: Control Module Maps

Thanks
-Dana


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes I agree with the system operation. Earlier this week my light came on and the tires are low due to the cold weather.
> 
> You can alter the Adaptation values as that write up explains. This Wiki page is also applicable, with the exception of the coding chart. That coding is applicable to vehicles with the older 46 module:
> 
> ...


Dana, in that link there are four tire pressure-related channels; full load front, partial load front, full load rear, partial load rear. Do all four have to be coded to enable lowering of the TPMS threshold from the factory setting? On a side note, how does the TPMS system know whether there is a full or partial load in the vehicle?

P.S. Ever get the RNS installed?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Dana, in that link there are four tire pressure-related channels; full load front, partial load front, full load rear, partial load rear. Do all four have to be coded to enable lowering of the TPMS threshold from the factory setting? On a side note, how does the TPMS system know whether there is a full or partial load in the vehicle?
> 
> P.S. Ever get the RNS installed?


That's a good question but I don't have that answer. This situation was rare in the dealer environment, but upgrades from 15" factory wheels to 17" or larger would generally involve altering the specified tire Psi. and vehicle alignment. In the past I have always adjusted all 4 adaptation channels on US cars since the original values were always the same across the board. 

It is possible that the 65-TPMS module can calculate the load based on data from other systems like the Engine, Trans, ABS, Xenon level sensors, etc..but if you look at a map of the measuring blocks it is not clear as to which "mode" it's in.

I installed the RNS and haven't had any issues with it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

TPMS Modules are generic and also used for the Rest of the World as well. Non-US Models do have a Button to switch between Full and Partial Load, therefor the different settings. It appears VW makes it easy for the NAR, they just assume it's Full Load no matter what... LOL


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*RVC with RNS310*

Heloo i have searched try all posible forums for this issue.
Is it posible to install RVC with combination of RNS 310 ,i have seen in live and on other forum pictures of this.any help or DIY or just need it parts is welcome


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, can mount on the car golf IV which has a plain tail lights, led light from the GTI or R line model?


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 E
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0575
Software Coding: 00180A3E9825F3C04008008014008B2443050088524D896064 8000200000
Work Shop Code: WSC 07149
VCID: 336E1B022B47

Advanced Identification
Identification: HRE-HER
Revision: 00103 AG
Date: 28.08.10
Manufacturer number: P401
Test stand number: 1496
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 0
Successful Attempts(application): 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: ----.--.--
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Software
BAP: 01.04.00
Diag: 01.00.01
CAN: 01.46.00
TP 2.0: 03.04.00
KWP2000: 03.00.00
OSEK-OS: 04.02.00
OSEK Net: 03.70.03
LIN 2.0: 02.07.00
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 937 087 E
Workshop System Name: J519
VCDS Info:
Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

roki199 said:


> Heloo i have searched try all posible forums for this issue.
> Is it posible to install RVC with combination of RNS 310 ,i have seen in live and on other forum pictures of this.any help or DIY or just need it parts is welcome


Hi,

I haven't seen or heard of any RVC retrofits with the RNS-310 yet. Hopefully someone else has a comment for you!




dules said:


> Hi, can mount on the car golf IV which has a plain tail lights, led light from the GTI or R line model?
> 
> 
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
> ...


You should be able to install LED Tails with the wiring adapters and coding Byte 18 as discussed here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.


What market/Country is this car from? Is it Left -or- Right hand drive, and do you already have a factory rear fog light?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

liumizhou said:


> Dana,I'm installing the rear door lights on my CC, and the pin 6 and 18, is it right? Everything is ready, now I can't access to the rear door adress 62 and 72, so no way to change the code. Can you tell me how to acess? I'm using VCDs 10.6!


I suspect this car uses the UDS protocol front window motors so the rear motors are probably accessed through the front addresses. Post the complete Auto-Scan using release 10.6.1 if you need help with the coding.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You should be able to install LED Tails with the wiring adapters and coding Byte 18 as discussed here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.
> 
> ...


Europa /Slovenija left hand drive and factory rear fog


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You should be able to install LED Tails with the wiring adapters and coding Byte 18 as discussed here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog.
> 
> ...





dules said:


> Europa /Slovenija left hand drive and factory rear fog



You should Not need to swap any wires at the module like the US / Canadian cars in that DIY. 

The adapters at the tail lights will be plug and play with the new lights and the Byte 18 coding of 04 should work just fine.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You should Not need to swap any wires at the module like the US / Canadian cars in that DIY.
> 
> The adapters at the tail lights will be plug and play with the new lights and the Byte 18 coding of 04 should work just fine.


Thank you Dana, you are very help me


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dana, or anyone else, I am trying to accomplish these few things, wondering if there is any way to do it. 

1. Increase the comfort turn signals to four blinks, instead of three. I found a DIY in the MkVI forum, but it does not seem to work on my 2011. 

2. Is there any way to have radio (RCD-510) stay on after the ignition is switched off, until the key is removed? My MkV was like this from the factory. I haven't seen any settings in the radio itself or VCDS for this. 

3. Is there any way to increase the time lapse on rear wiper swipes, if it is left on? It's about five seconds, which is too quick. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> Thank you Dana, you are very help me


No Problem 



RedRabidRabbit said:


> Dana, or anyone else, I am trying to accomplish these few things, wondering if there is any way to do it.
> 
> 1. Increase the comfort turn signals to four blinks, instead of three. I found a DIY in the MkVI forum, but it does not seem to work on my 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi,

*1)* This sounds typical so far with the comfort turns. I have this noted (very vague at this point) on the first page and this link is posted for 2011: 


Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> *Address 09 - Central Electronics:*
> ....._edited for size_
> *Comfort Turn signals*
> Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose the number of flashes and Save.
> ...


The significant differences between the 2010 and 2011 are the 09 module with a SWL of 615 and the 16 module is the newer UDS protocol. To date, the Control Module Maps we've received from the newer 09 modules show "3" in the Adaptation channel, however some of the 09 modules are not coded for comfort turn from the factory. The comfort turns work on the 3 flash default regardless of the attempts to change it.

If you want to experiment a bit, post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle. 

*2)* No...But I've noticed the Instrument cluster coding seems to affect this. If you decide to play with the cluster coding, make sure the proper units are configured in adaptation or via the MFA so the Temp, time, MPG, etc. are correct. Officially, Ross-Tech does not recommend changing the country coding of an instrument cluster because we're not sure if there are any negative side effects on all makes/models/SWL/ part numbers.

*3)* Sorry, but not that I'm aware of. I bet that's the internal programming of the 09 module.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

For #2, if you press the power button on the radio, with car off, it will turn back on for an hour and then turn off again.


----------



## koomond (Sep 18, 2009)

I missed #2 feature from my MKV GTI on my Tiguan as well. However, after changing the country code to Germany, which solved the problem but then the ABS/Air Bag were reported wrong. Therefore forcing me to switch back to original setting.

Good Luck.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

The Tiguan, or perhaps 2010+ seem overly sensitive to changing country codes. I have experienced the same thing. On the other hand my 2007 Rabbit could care less what country I select and behaves appropriately.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

for my friend's little demand by the following

Do you modify or install xenon headlights from
http://www.shrani.si/f/2q/KF/2x2HEIYw/1530.jpg

to such a xenon headlamps
http://www.shrani.si/f/2a/yw/6C7Xn6E/gtikuci.jpg

Do what is necessary to change or replace the need for a computer or simply encode


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> for my friend's little demand by the following
> 
> Do you modify or install xenon headlights from
> http://www.shrani.si/f/2q/KF/2x2HEIYw/1530.jpg
> ...


 Hi! 

I'm not so sure about that. The LEDs look like DRLs and the VW models do not have a LED DRL module like some of the Audi models with a BCM. 

I don't think coding alone will work...I'm thinking resistors would be needed for the bulb check. If you haven't done so already, check out the Mk6 specific and lighting forums for some live feedback. 

-Dana


----------



## danr2c2 (Aug 7, 2010)

How do I find a VAG-COM tech in my area that I can pay to perform some of these mods to my new 2011 Tig? 

Anyone in Sacramento, CA area?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

danr2c2 said:


> How do I find a VAG-COM tech in my area that I can pay to perform some of these mods to my new 2011 Tig?
> 
> Anyone in Sacramento, CA area?


 Vag-Com Locator searchable map style!


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana, could you comment on this?

Variable DRL's??


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*answer*


Maybe his gf is very hot so car turn everything on.
hehehehehehhe joke


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> Dana, could you comment on this?
> 
> Variable DRL's??


That doesn't work on my car with Xenons...so I'm not sure about that. 

My car doesn't seem to act any differently based on the key and coding/adaptation settings..but the auto-unlock surely has a mind of its own at times.



roki199 said:


> Maybe his gf is very hot so car turn everything on.
> hehehehehehhe joke


Nice! We'll unofficially call this blinker-highbeam-ignition-karate kick cheat with GF sensing


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*Got this faults any one tell me whats goin on?*

Monday,20,December,2010,12:32:45:58662
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572
Software Coding: 6D180ABE90272AC48088008170000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356BD89625C7
1 Fault Found:

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 149
Mileage: 24278 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Does this car have a replacement HL switch in it...or was the stock one removed at any point?


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*thanks*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Does this car have a replacement HL switch in it...or was the stock one removed at any point?


No. One of my friend disable my DRL. I got the bi xenon HL.


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*Paddle Shifter Control Module*

Hi
I have a 2010 Jetta that I want to retrofit paddle shift to.
My local dealer says I will have to replace the steering wheel and the control module.

What control module is being used by cars with Paddle Shift?
Could I have a listing please?

My Module is
Address 16: Steering Wheel Labels: 5KO-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K8 920 871 B
Component: J0527
Coding: 0001532
Shop# WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E8F27841

Part No: 5K0 959 542
Component E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010
Coding: 00000130
Shop# WSC 00000


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> No. One of my friend disable my DRL. I got the bi xenon HL.


I would clear it, and if it returns possibly send to the dealer if the HL switch is malfunctioning.

That fault would be normal if the HLS was replaced or removed at any point with the key on. Another example would be the installation of a Euro switch without the trigger wire, which results in an actual implausible signal to the module. 




patjetta said:


> Hi
> I have a 2010 Jetta that I want to retrofit paddle shift to.
> My local dealer says I will have to replace the steering wheel and the control module.
> 
> ...


That doesn't appear to be your car ...rather a corrupted or fishy smelling VCDS scan. Please post the scan data from your vehicle using our current release so we can determine if the SWCM needs to be replaced or not.


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2010 Jetta Paddle Shift*

I copied the VCDS data...
heres the full listing

Sunday,12,December,2010,11:31:11:18751
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAM###### 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAW) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AB HW: 1K0 907 115 AB
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: A7H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040300031C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 66C8A3B228E1

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2102 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000912301728
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 142CA97A4EFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 163B600D092200FA681206E6901E0081350000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7AF0E7C24C59

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00187
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
VCID: 7EF8EBD25071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 D HW: 5K0 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0028 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 0C000A3EE82D00E044080080040089240570008871208D605CC000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 366833F238C1

Part No: 1K2 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 13021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030210 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1K9 919 475 HW: 1K9 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0001 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90330935310195
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F8F47DCAF255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 2T AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2HW42K 
Coding: 0012884
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D7A2CDE1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001531
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E8F3F27841

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 871 B HW: 1K8 920 871 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 781F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 316200EED1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 060110F1002549
Coding: EDA17F06000602001003
Shop #: WSC 10500 959 71994
VCID: 69D2A88E39FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD05782BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 C HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0308 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000252309
Coding: 0002B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2854ED8AE275

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AG HW: 1K0 959 794 R
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004605082 
Coding: 000290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 316200EED1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 C HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0308 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000385898
Coding: 0003B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2952E88EF97F

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AG HW: 1K0 959 795 R
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004602223 
Coding: 000290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F4EC49FAEE3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 040 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K3005870
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E2C03FA244C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 A HW: 5N0 035 730 A
Component: J412 4100 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A061463
Coding: 0020055
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2648E3B2E861

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------





patjetta said:


> Hi
> I have a 2010 Jetta that I want to retrofit paddle shift to.
> My local dealer says I will have to replace the steering wheel and the control module.
> 
> ...


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*I just cleared it.*

Thanks Dana. Merry Xmas :grinsanta:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

patjetta said:


> I copied the VCDS data...
> heres the full listing
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks Pat, that's a lot better ;-) 

The CD module supports MFSW with paddle shifters. FWIW, this is my 2010 Gti / 2.0T / DSG with factory paddle shifter wheel:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If the new steering wheel is already equipped with the actual paddle shifters and the module inside the wheel (5K0 959 542) .. it should be plug and play and involve changing the coding of the master 16 module to 0001631 in your case.

Sebastian keeps this list pretty up to date:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Wheel_Versions

-Dana


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That doesn't work on my car with Xenons...so I'm not sure about that.
> 
> My car doesn't seem to act any differently based on the key and coding/adaptation settings..but the auto-unlock surely has a mind of its own at times.
> 
> ...


Dana,

I have noticed that using VCDS does an "undo" on my MFI changes. Every time I make a change that can only be done with VCDS, my auto unlock settings from the MFD get reset back to driver's door only. I then have to go back into the MFI to reset the auto unlock to unlock all doors. Could this be happening to you?

I could see the MFI making changes based on key, due to the chip identifying which key it is.


gap


----------



## patjetta (Jun 13, 2010)

*2010 Jetta Paddle shift Steering whhel*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks Pat, that's a lot better ;-)
> 
> The CD module supports MFSW with paddle shifters. FWIW, this is my 2010 Gti / 2.0T / DSG with factory paddle shifter wheel:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dana, nice car! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Long time no post in here 

Dana, I have a question for you. Is there a way to change the voltage on the license plate lights ? I found the headlight and taillight drop down menu, but nothing for license plate lights. I have the Dash Racing LED license plate lights and they are VERY bright, I was wondering if dimming them would work.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> I found the headlight and taillight drop down menu, but nothing for license plate lights.


Where'd you find that? Maybe a way we can get the inner tails to light up with the brake lights?


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. The LEDs look like DRLs and the VW models do not have a LED DRL module like some of the Audi models with a BCM.
> 
> ...



http://fanshop.tuningsuche.de/Acces...-Xenon-Scheinwerfer-mit-LED-Tagfahrlicht.html



> Original VW Golf 6 VI Bi-Xenon headlights with LED daytime running lights
> 
> 
> Lights for Bi-Xenon lamps with integrated LED daytime running lights
> ...


 Will it then it worked on the Golf 6, which is not the original ice crying fits inside the lights?


----------



## jigsaw (Mar 23, 2009)

*Help me code my fogs to run as drl*

I followed this diy http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2909309 and retro fitted front fogs on my car (passat -07).
I want to run them as drl with the switch in auto, but I can't figure out how.
After the install I re-coded the central electric 
Byte 0 bit 0 = front fog lights installed and byte 17 bit 4 = Daytime running lights via fog lights
The only thing that happens was that my low beam went out, no light from the fogs.
The byte and bits described on the first page in this thread has nothing to do with fogs or drl on my car.
Byte 11 is front parking light dimming, and byte 14 is Backup function: front parking lights as side turn signal.
The fogs lights up if I pull the switch, so I assume theres nothing wrong with the hardware.

Can someone please help me fix this?

Heres a auto-scan of my car. I have the Swedish version of VCDS so some of the text is in Swedish...

onsdag,29,December,2010,12:04:56:58425
VCDS version: AER 10.6.1
Dataversion: 20100831


Chassityp: 3C0
Skanna: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 69 72


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E0##### Mätarställning: 93130km

00-Givare styrvinkel -- Status: OK 0000
01-Motor -- Status: OK 0000
02-Automatväxel -- Status: OK 0000
03-Bromselektronik -- Status: OK 0000
08-Klimatanläggning -- Status: OK 0000
09-Elektron. elcentral -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
15-Krockkuddar -- Status: OK 0000
16-Rattelektronik -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instrument -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Startspärr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Dörrel. förare -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
44-Styrservo -- Status: OK 0000
46-Komfortcentral -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
52-Dörrelektr. pass. -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
53-Parkeringsbroms -- Status: OK 0000
55-Räckviddsregl. ljus -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
62-Dörr vä. bak -- Status: Felfunktion 0010
69-Släpvagnsfunktion -- Status: OK 0000
72-Dörr hö bak -- Status: Felfunktion 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 01: Motor Labels: AER\06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 907 115 Q HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Komponent: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Kodning: 040C000319070160
Verkstad #: WSC 40963 222 91385
VCID: 2E575D48C065

Ingen felkod funnen.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 02: Automatväxel Labels: AER\09G-927-750.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 09G 927 750 T HW: 09G 927 750 T
Komponent: AQ 250 6F 0832 
Revision: 00H38000 Serienummer: 
Kodning: 0000072
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 428F19F864FD

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 03: Bromselektronik Labels: AER\3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 614 095 S HW: 3C0 614 095 S
Komponent: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004 
Revision: H015 Serienummer: 0667611680
Kodning: 0030115
Verkstad #: WSC 40963 222 96021
VCID: 326F4938D45D

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 08: Klimatanläggning Labels: AER\3C0-907-044.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 907 044 AH HW: 3C0 907 044 AH
Komponent: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0505 
Revision: 00050005 Serienummer: 00000000000000
Verkstad #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 67D9E86C2F1F

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 09: Elektron. elcentral Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Komponent: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serienummer: 00000005829476
Kodning: EF0E8E0700141A00000A00000F000000001E5D43000000
Verkstad #: WSC 40970 222 65032
VCID: 306B4330DA51

Artikelnr: 3C1 955 119 
Komponent: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Kodning: 00063445
Verkstad #: WSC 40970 

Artikelnr: 1K0 955 559 AE
Komponent: RLS 160606 014 1201 
Kodning: 00208933
Verkstad #: WSC 40970 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 15: Krockkuddar Labels: AER\3C0-909-605.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Komponent: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serienummer: 003A2PARCK8V 
Kodning: 0012340
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2D555A44CD63

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 16: Rattelektronik Labels: AER\3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Komponent: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serienummer: 3C9953507P 
Kodning: 0001112
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E575D48C065

Artikelnr: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Komponent: E0221 002 0010

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 17: Instrument Labels: AER\3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 920 870 T HW: 3C0 920 870 T
Komponent: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: X0006000 Serienummer: 00000000000000
Kodning: 0007105
Verkstad #: WSC 40963 222 91385
VCID: 34634F202E49

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 19: CAN Gateway Labels: AER\3C0-907-530.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Komponent: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serienummer: 0700C0660603E3
Kodning: 7FFD8C04C22002
Verkstad #: WSC 40960 222 83016
VCID: 214DB67481BB

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 25: Startspärr Labels: AER\3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Komponent: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Verkstad #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 397D7E14092B

Artikelnr: 3C0 905 861 F
Komponent: ELV 026 0380
3C0905861F ELV 026 0380 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 42: Dörrel. förare Labels: AER\1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Komponent: J386 TUER-SG FT 1123 
Revision: 12006001 Serienummer: 00000540868614
Kodning: 0000245
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B71641C0317

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 44: Styrservo Labels: AER\1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Artikelnr: 1K1 909 144 L
Komponent: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H07 1806 
Verkstad #: WSC 40963 222 64760
VCID: 34634F202E49

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 46: Komfortcentral Labels: AER\3C0-959-433-46.clb
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Komponent: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serienummer: VWZCZ000000000
Kodning: 0091020051030E763004141D70084F0B607800
Verkstad #: WSC 40960 222 82593
VCID: 397D7E14092B

Komponent: Sounder n.mounted 

Komponent: NGS n.mounted 

Komponent: IRUE n.mounted 

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 52: Dörrelektr. pass. Labels: AER\1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Komponent: J387 TUER-SG BT 1123 
Revision: 12006001 Serienummer: 00000054668621
Kodning: 0000244
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7367000619

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 53: Parkeringsbroms Labels: AER\3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 3C0 907 801 G HW: 3C0 907 801 G
Komponent: EPB VD8HC005 013 0005 
Revision: 013 
Kodning: 0000012
Verkstad #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2647A568E895

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 55: Räckviddsregl. ljus Labels: AER\5M0-907-357.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Komponent: AFS-Steuergeraet 0003 
Revision: H09 Serienummer: 
Kodning: 0000001
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1ED063491DB

Artikelnr: 7L6 941 329 
Komponent: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Kodning: 00000035

Artikelnr: 7L6 941 330 
Komponent: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Kodning: 00000035

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 56: Radio Labels: AER\1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Artikelnr: 1K0 035 186 R
Komponent: Radio GR0 019 0023 
Revision: 0001905S Serienummer: VWZ2Z2F1417180
Kodning: 0040402
Verkstad #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 356572242533

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 62: Dörr vä. bak Labels: AER\1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Komponent: J388 TUER-SG HL 1114 
Revision: 11004001 Serienummer: 00000000200606
Kodning: 0000208
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D756A041D03

Ingen felkod funnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 69: Släpvagnsfunktion
Kan ej nås

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adress 72: Dörr hö bak Labels: AER\1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Artikelnr SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Komponent: J389 TUER-SG HR 1114 
Revision: 11004001 Serienummer: 00000000193319
Kodning: 0000208
Verkstad #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E776D081005

Ingen felkod funnen.

Slut --------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

One things I have not seen in here as of yet. I have a 2010 GTI. When the car is turned off without a key in the ignition, car not started and I put in an SD card in the slot the car's radio turns on and starts playing the first track on the card. Any way to disable that? (Do you want a scan from my car to assist?)

ty


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Dana, Please help me. I got these code. TY*

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

Sunday,02,January,2011,16:15:22:58662

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65 72
77



01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E529821A25

1 Fault Found:
000048 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Heating Circuit: Malfunction / Open Circuit 
P0030 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 25390 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.15
Time: 16:10:57

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 765 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 99.0°C
Temperature: 34.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492500FC880F06ED921A0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB18966547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180ABE90272AC48088008170000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356BD89625C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 15110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A0YB1 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JWK800

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0836124EZZZV

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5B6C114EZZZ5

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME00114025ZZZ4

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME18394106ZZZO

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME66510E1FZZZO

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME51650E1FZZZO

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 171109F2001717
Coding: E9817F07001612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D344E639FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T6ZDP04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF987BAD071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1BBEABCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667681021 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 26490FDAE861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3261E38AD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1133314
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C35CC6C1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018704
Shop #: WSC 08230 444 51267
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520291674
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A51FBEAFC79

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

sfpegasus said:


> Where'd you find that? Maybe a way we can get the inner tails to light up with the brake lights?


I don't think so, all it does is let's you select the voltage for the lights, so make them lighter or brighter when on.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iamgap said:


> Dana,
> 
> I have noticed that using VCDS does an "undo" on my MFI changes. Every time I make a change that can only be done with VCDS, my auto unlock settings from the MFD get reset back to driver's door only. I then have to go back into the MFI to reset the auto unlock to unlock all doors. Could this be happening to you?
> 
> ...


 The same happens with the dealer VAS scan tool and the cluster is flaky IMO. I'm sure that the Auto-Unlocking is sporadic because I have went more than two consecutive weeks without touching anything with a scan tool and using only one vehicle key.. 

I agree on the chip identifying which key it is, but I'm not so sure about the Golf platform without a KESSY. When the 3C Passat came out in '06 the daylight saving cluster/adaptations were locked to a key and two drivers, such as a husband/wife combo, could have two different times displayed on the dash. This was a Tech Tip or TSB back in the day. 



71sbeetle said:


> Long time no post in here
> 
> Dana, I have a question for you. Is there a way to change the voltage on the license plate lights ? I found the headlight and taillight drop down menu, but nothing for license plate lights. I have the Dash Racing LED license plate lights and they are VERY bright, I was wondering if dimming them would work.


 I'm pretty sure I've tweaked every bit in that module at this point and haven't run across any license plate voltage options.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Dules, 

I'm not so sure about that.. The LED DRLs are my main concern with the newer BCM and lack of individual cold lamp coding bits, and the master Byte 18 stuff. As I mentioned earlier, the Audi models with LED DRLs use a LED "DRL module" which is tied into the 09 module and I haven't played with one of them to see what they're made of. 

I would ask the vendor of those lights for the "Proper" coding and see if they will support this before committing to the purchase. IMO, even if they were wired on a separate light circuit, more like the Halogen equipped cars -or- simply not on the Xenon output coding circuit, the BCM will still run a certain level of bulb checking...which may result in fault code(s). 

I suppose it's possible that the lights have this DRL module built in, but that's just a theory. 



dules said:


> http://fanshop.tuningsuche.de/Acces...-Xenon-Scheinwerfer-mit-LED-Tagfahrlicht.html
> 
> 
> 
> Will it then it worked on the Golf 6, which is not the original ice crying fits inside the lights?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jigsaw said:


> I followed this diy http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2909309 and retro fitted front fogs on my car (passat -07).
> I want to run them as drl with the switch in auto, but I can't figure out how.
> After the install I re-coded the central electric
> Byte 0 bit 0 = front fog lights installed and byte 17 bit 4 = Daytime running lights via fog lights
> ...


 Hi, 

You have the older 09 module like the Mk5 chassis VW (1K) Golf/Jetta, so the tweaks listed on the first page don't apply. 

Have you experimented with the Byte 8 (DRL dimming) -or the Byte 20 (Front Fog dimming) values? 

I don't have a lot of experience with this module generation, but like the newer ones, I believe if the vehicle is configured for Xenons the DRL % is not used. The module turns them ON -or- OFF and knows better than to try and dim them. I believe this is why your DRL lights did not work at all when they were set to fogs with the mentioned Bytes zeroed out. 

Feel free to tweak it yourself, but if I was going to take a crack at this I would try one of these: 

EF0E8E0700141A00*64*0A00000F000000001E5D43000000 

EF0E8E0700141A00000A00000F000000001E5D43*64*0000 

Or the combination of both: 

EF0E8E0700141A00*64*0A00000F000000001E5D43*64*0000


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Weakness said:


> One things I have not seen in here as of yet. I have a 2010 GTI. When the car is turned off without a key in the ignition, car not started and I put in an SD card in the slot the car's radio turns on and starts playing the first track on the card. Any way to disable that? (Do you want a scan from my car to assist?)
> 
> ty


 I doubt that can be disabled, and my RNS-510 does not turn on when a SD card is inserted. Which Radio do you have? Post a scan either way for SWL comparison to the latest updates. 



SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
> Data version: 20101206
> 
> Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
> ...


 I would take that to the dealer if you haven't modified the downpipe or anything near the O2s.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Dules,
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.. The LED DRLs are my main concern with the newer BCM and lack of individual cold lamp coding bits, and the master Byte 18 stuff. As I mentioned earlier, the Audi models with LED DRLs use a LED "DRL module" which is tied into the 09 module and I haven't played with one of them to see what they're made of.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dana. 
LED daytime running lights work on the new Golf 6 ab 45 / 2009 or bcm 1K0937087D or higher and a minimum program SW0575 

all it takes to run (for those which you have the original xenon lights) 

byte 11/bit2 deactivation daytime lights 
byte 15/bit3 activation - part of the reduction of intensity at the flashing indicators 
byte 15/bit6 activation 
byte 15/bit7 activation 
18 byte / value 04 
byte 24/bit7 activated LED daytime running lights 
byte 25 /% intensity daytime running lights 
byte 26/bit2 activate 
byte 27/bit2 activate 

this coding could not do so coding has already been used on a golf 6, for me will come when the new lights to me. 

that's it


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take that to the dealer if you haven't modified the downpipe or anything near the O2s. [/QUOTE] 


Yes, I got the APR DP.  What will happen if I clear it with vag?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> Hi Dana.
> LED daytime running lights work on the new Golf 6 ab 45 / 2009 or bcm 1K0937087D or higher and a minimum program SW0575
> 
> all it takes to run (for those which you have the original xenon lights)
> ...


 Okay, please let us know how that goes. I ran across this thread today, but its more of a discussion of price than installation: 

http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f112/mk6-golf-oem-led-drl-headlights-52583.html 



SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> Yes, I got the APR DP.  What will happen if I clear it with vag?


 Clear the fault and see if it returns...but I would make sure the wires aren't chaffing on anything like the heat shields, etc. 

The old 2.0L and 1.8T from the Mk4 era (like my 2002) would blow out a driver in the Ecm when a O2s wire shorted for the heater ckt. I don't even know if the same would / could apply to this module, but it's worth checking either way.


----------



## jigsaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have the older 09 module like the Mk5 chassis VW (1K) Golf/Jetta, so the tweaks listed on the first page don't apply.
> 
> ...


 Thanks 
Byte 8 did the trick. I guess byte 20 applies when the switch is turned to front fogs? 
I tried to mess with byte 20, both white the switch in auto and in fogs but no matter what numbers I put in there the fogs lights with 100% why? If I have the switch in auto and mess with byte 8 I can dim them as drl. Why can't I dim them as fogs?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jigsaw said:


> Thanks
> Byte 8 did the trick. I guess byte 20 applies when the switch is turned to front fogs?
> I tried to mess with byte 20, both white the switch in auto and in fogs but no matter what numbers I put in there the fogs lights with 100% why? If I have the switch in auto and mess with byte 8 I can dim them as drl. Why can't I dim them as fogs?


 The DRL settings are different than the normal light outputs when actually switched on with the HL switch. If the car had factory halogen headlights they would have been set lower than 100% for DRL and increased to 100% when the switch was turned On. 

The same applies to fogs as DRLs with my 2010 Gti equipped with Xenon lamps and the new BCM 09 module. I really can't answer why the firmware / factory programming in the module does this, but I can say it sounds normal. 

Thanks for the update on the Byte tweaking.


----------



## 7GCAA (Jan 6, 2011)

I found someone in my area with a VAG COM so that I can turn off the Alarm Confirmation feature on my MKVI GTI (the annoying honk when locking the car). From reading the thread I see that to disable this feature we will need to access the 09 Central Elect. then "Coding 07", then "Long code helper". What I don't see is info on what Byte and Bit that needs to be changed. Can someone supply this info. The person who owns the vag com was not familiar with how to turn off this feature so I want to be sure that I have all of the info I need to get this changed. I love my car but I hate the honk.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Can anyone help me out? Installed OEM LED tails and changed byte 18 to 1F and I'm getting this 2 errors which have nothing to do with the tails . 

Are these the city lights or the sidemarker lights? 



Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Software Coding: 6D180A3F98272A048088000175000904416D1F86534D8D60648820200000 
Work Shop Code: WSC 01067 444 11644 
VCID: 356BDCA225C7 
2 Faults Found: 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
014 - Defective 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101110 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 85 
Mileage: 7448 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2014.14.10 
Time: 17:56:48 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
014 - Defective 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101110 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 85 
Mileage: 7448 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2014.14.10 
Time: 17:56:48 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.25 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*I got these code after installing new turbo. Can anyone explain? thanks*

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

Monday,10,January,2011,07:11:11:58662

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65 72
77

01-Engine -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E529821A25

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492500FC880F06ED921A0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 25640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 12:47:27

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 12288
Count: 8194
Count: 42240
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB18966547

1 Fault Found:
13701376 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:02


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180ABE90272AC48088008170000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356BD89625C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 15110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:02

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A0YB1 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JWK800

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0836124EZZZV

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5B6C114EZZZ5

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME00114025ZZZ4

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME18394106ZZZO

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME66510E1FZZZO

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME51650E1FZZZO

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

1 Fault Found:
12648448 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:02


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 171109F2001717
Coding: E9817F07001612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D344E639FF

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T6ZDP04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF987BAD071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1BBEABCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667681021 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 26490FDAE861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:03

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.88 V
DU
Temperature: 22.0°C
RPM: 1498 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3261E38AD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 25640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.20
Time: 13:03:03

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.79 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1133314
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C35CC6C1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018704
Shop #: WSC 08230 444 51267
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520291674
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A51FBEAFC79

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

@Dana

What would you need from me to get this working on my Golf?

*Address 55 - Xenon Range* 
It may be possible to enable a Tourist Mode feature via the MFA as shown in this example  Travel Mode

Registered customers will need to contact us directly for assistance.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

7GCAA said:


> I found someone in my area with a VAG COM so that I can turn off the Alarm Confirmation feature on my MKVI GTI (the annoying honk when locking the car). From reading the thread I see that to disable this feature we will need to access the 09 Central Elect. then "Coding 07", then "Long code helper". What I don't see is info on what Byte and Bit that needs to be changed. Can someone supply this info. The person who owns the vag com was not familiar with how to turn off this feature so I want to be sure that I have all of the info I need to get this changed. I love my car but I hate the honk.


Byte 5, Uncheck Bit 1. It is checked in the pic below.










gap


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

The encoding used for day-light LED works as I wrote
party has sought to coming home and living through the fog lights and not through xenon lights, fog lights also has indicator lights and zatemnjenje ice when you turn on the light direction


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> Can anyone help me out? Installed OEM LED tails and changed byte 18 to 1F and I'm getting this 2 errors which have nothing to do with the tails .
> 
> Are these the city lights or the sidemarker lights?


Hi,

I think we worked this out via email, but let me know if I have my customers confused and you still have an issue.

The fix was disconnecting the vehicle battery and recoding Byte 18 to the same value. My theory is: The BCM needed a little time out (like a cranky baby) and after his nap he decided to report all is well with the marker lights.



SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> I got these code after installing new turbo. Can anyone explain? thanks


All of those faults are flagged Intermittent and normal after a battery disconnect. Did any of the faults return?




quailallstar said:


> @Dana
> 
> What would you need from me to get this working on my Golf?
> 
> ...


Let me know if you have any problems or functional concerns with this feature. 



dules said:


> The encoding used for day-light LED works as I wrote
> party has sought to coming home and living through the fog lights and not through xenon lights, fog lights also has indicator lights and zatemnjenje ice when you turn on the light direction


Very Cool! Would you mind posting a scan from this car, or the clip from the BCM / 09 module here?

It sounds like you configured the turn signals like the Audi's with the "winking" DRLs enabled.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Dana - All faults are clear now. 

Thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

2011 CC here and trying to enable Windows up with Remote and having hard time finding where to make the tweaks with VCDS. 

Any assistance or guidance??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The CC is not similar to the MK6 platform, it uses very similar tech as the old MK5 platform.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Theresias said:


> The CC is not similar to the MK6 platform, it uses very similar tech as the old MK5 platform.
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html


Thank you. Tried using some of the directions and while I can get access the the controllers, there are no text operations listed for the 46-Cent. Conv. Long Coding


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Thank you. Tried using some of the directions and while I can get access the the controllers, there are no text operations listed for the 46-Cent. Conv. Long Coding


Please post the Auto-Scan from this car in a new thread. That will provide us with enough information to see what modules are installed and how they're coded.


----------



## ksemelis (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Dana, 

I was wondering if any new light has been shed on the problem we were having with the sunroof not closing via the remote with the comfort option after the factory "software update." 

Thanks, 
Ksem


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Dana. Can you please tell me about this code. Thanks*

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H 
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 270F00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3973D4A609DF 

1 Fault Found: 
9453330 - Outside temperature sensor 
B103F 1B [008] - Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 24 
Mileage: 27191 km 
Date: 2013.14.06 
Time: 15:14:58 

Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G 
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018704 
Shop #: WSC 08230 444 51267 
VCID: 356BD89625C7 

1 Fault Found: 
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 27469 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.14.09 
Time: 23:06:45


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

ksemelis said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I was wondering if any new light has been shed on the problem we were having with the sunroof not closing via the remote with the comfort option after the factory "software update."
> 
> ...


 No. I lost hope in that department and a new BCM... or waiting until VW decides to update the recall flash file look like the current options. If I have an update in this area I will include an additional note on the front page of the thread. 

I think the sadness will sink in once spring arrives... and I think back to the good old days when my roof closed via remote


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
> Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
> Component: KOMBI H03 0305
> Serial number: 00000000000000
> ...


 Oh No! 

Speaking of flash updates and TPMS recalls making the comfort roof quit working.. have you had the VIN checked on the TPMS recall? Please see this page and check the mentioned Adaptation channels: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Tire_Pressure_Monitoring#Security_Access 

Wheel set needs to be on #1 and Specified Psi should be reasonable 2.2 ~ 2.4 Bar (i.e. 22 ~ 24). 

Take the car for a ride look at MB's 1, 4, 7, 10 and 16 when you return. Do not shut of the engine or the Actual readings will not display. 

We're looking to see if 2 Psi's are shown per wheel -or- only one Psi .... to indicate if a wheel is missing or the module is simply confused. Check the gmail account you used when purchasing. I sent a .pdf that should help explain the system. 

-- 

Did you remove the front bumper or anything near the Outside Temp. Sensor?


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I haven't check the tmps recall yet. I will checked the adpation after the storm. Still icy here in NJ.. 

Yes, my mechanic removed my front bumper and installed my new intercooler. 
When the temp reach 39 F the snowflakes symbol appear is that right?. what if I clear the fault code 
to see if will comeback again. Do you think thats good idea? 

Thanks


----------



## GTI-Speeder (Dec 19, 2010)

Trying to get my passenger mirror to tilt when shifting to reverse. We checked it in the Long Coding Helper and I then checked it in the MFD but I can't get it to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

GTI-Speeder said:


> Trying to get my passenger mirror to tilt when shifting to reverse. We checked it in the Long Coding Helper and I then checked it in the MFD but I can't get it to work. Any suggestions?


The tilt down is dependent on the proper mirror positioner motor and the highline door controller, neither of which your car has. Not gonna happen without those 2 parts.


----------



## GTI-Speeder (Dec 19, 2010)

Orient Express said:


> The tilt down is dependent on the proper mirror positioner motor and the highline door controller, neither of which your car has. Not gonna happen without those 2 parts.


So no one in North America gets this option? Shucks!!!


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*Piece of cake*

If you had some good information about the US model configurations, you could probably find which VW model and trim level does have the needed parts and order them that way. I'd recommend looking in the CC or Eos parts catalogue.

For your mod, you essentially need the door controller module, the correct mirror positioner, and either replace or modify the wiring harness.

A relatively simple task, for the insane! Or the obsessed.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

@ SIMPLE_JOHN - Yeah, clear the faults and I doubt the Ambient Air will return if the live readings are working. The show flake is normal at 38 ~ 39 *F since that's the temp bridges and overpasses freeze. 

Did you get my TPMS TT? If not check your junk folder. I hear you on the temp, something about 20* evenings just isn't exactly pleasant to go outside and play cars.

--
@ GTI-Speeder - I actually updated the first post (a few times) over the last few days and Orient Express is exactly correct. 2010 NAR Golfs / GTis didn't even get RLS sensors, the Jetta was short changed in a few additional areas, and only the most well equipped Tiguan SEL model seemed to get mirror down in reverse and RLS features.

My 2010 GTi didn't even come with Navi since it was the first one to hit the dealer lot with a production date in 8-09 and sale date in 10-09. I'm not complaining, but that's what you get when you want a brand new body style with a BCM and several UDS control modules all stuffed into a Golf.

You can put all of those components on the car but that's a lot of $$ if you purchase new parts. Not worth the investment IMO.


----------



## GTI-Speeder (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll just have to be extra careful.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*@ dana*

Hi Dana,

Temp sensor is ok now. About TMPS I got it, followed the instructions everything is good. 

Thank you so much.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jasunto (Sep 10, 2007)

is this all one would need with a pc with usb and good power? VCDS Professional Kit - USB Interface
it is 599, should work? has cable and software from what i can tell?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jasunto said:


> is this all one would need with a pc with usb and good power? VCDS Professional Kit - USB Interface
> it is 599, should work? has cable and software from what i can tell?


Hi,

That depends on your needs. If you want to scan all VAG platform vehicles from the early 90's to current day the Pro-Kit would be recommended in a shop/service environment.

If this is a single (or family/relative group) use please let me know what you plan on scanning. 

For example, the Mk5 and Mk6 VW (Golf platform) vehicles are CAN and we have an enthusiast system for those called the Micro-CAN priced at $249.00 The vehicle application charts here should be handy but don't hesitate to ask additional questions:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/applications/index.html


Regardless of the product you purchase I would recommend a PC/laptop running Windows XP or newer with a good battery as you mentioned. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.4

The Software is available for download on our site and will be activated when the interface is plugged into the USB port and the car. You can put the SW on as many PCs as you wish since you can only use one at a time (i.e. only one cable/interface to connect the car with)


----------



## jasunto (Sep 10, 2007)

Would be for personal use on my mk6 and if i can use to help other locally it would be great!!! Would prefer cheapest and closest to my mk6, maybe mk5 as lowest, if not than mk6 only.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jasunto said:


> Would be for personal use on my mk6 and if i can use to help other locally it would be great!!! Would prefer cheapest and closest to my mk6, maybe mk5 as lowest, if not than mk6 only.


It sounds like the Micro-CAN is the best choice if your only concern is the newer Mk5/Mk6 VW platform. These vehicles are covered by that system:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCuCAN&Category_Code=VAGCOM

--

The other option (for an extra $100.00) would be the HEX-USB+CAN and you could scan all VAG makes/models from '96 to current day. You could scan older cars if they have the OBD-II connector in the car, but that does not sound like a concern (or common to run across cars of that age anymore):

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCHUC&Category_Code=VAGCOM

--

Either way, the originally mentioned Pro-Kit is too much for your needs. No need to spend that kind of money for enthusiast use ;-)


----------



## doreng (Feb 6, 2011)

*Elect Door fault found*

Hi Dana

I need your help

After installing my LED taillight and cycle some codes to get it to work ended with Byte 18 to 1F I not get Fault found on all my 4 doors for door central locking (safe) and implausible signal something must have change when I tried different code for my LED tail light.

Here is my log for my GTI 2011 4 doors 

Sunday,06,February,2011,10:14:16:38597
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWHV7AJXBW###### 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90C4F6E3D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 L HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2602 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001010281601
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1F6333E3B73B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492700FF880E06EB92190041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D1387F7255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0140285323
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BCF532BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 3D5FE96B1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 2F180A3A80272AA4808800813000890443051F86575D8DF064802024A000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55E2770CD9

Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 06111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01C38R 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FD7B09DF

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005CB4000

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME02677158ZZZT

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME09141258ZZZO

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0206784EZZZW

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME34257773ZZZU

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4B464A24ZZZL

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME42424A24ZZZ9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20101113100099
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF296B5D77

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF14B25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 131110F2000654
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041C05FDAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59237BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0220 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000067673005
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DDE27C091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668884503 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732B03EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H04 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8421920
Coding: 040500210100000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1E7F51B41CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C55BD1AF

2 Faults Found:
00096 - Drivers Door Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V161) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C55BD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109105225
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3EB03AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CC4F2EBD

2 Faults Found:
00097 - Front Passengers Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V162) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CC4F2EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF14B25C7

2 Faults Found:
00098 - Left Rear Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V163) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DF64738C1

2 Faults Found:
00099 - Right Rear Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V164) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668925458
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CA57D4A9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Any idea what may have change what to change back to get the fault fixed

Thanks

Doreng


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Doreng,

There is a bit for with or w/o safe mode locks and I have to run out right now. Please post the scan clip from the 09 module before any coding changes. If you don't have the original Auto-Scan saved... we can dig through the Coding Log on that PC.

The faults are Intermittent, do they return after clearing them? 


-Dana


----------



## doreng (Feb 6, 2011)

*Elect Door fault found*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Doreng,
> 
> There is a bit for with or w/o safe mode locks and I have to run out right now. Please post the scan clip from the 09 module before any coding changes. If you don't have the original Auto-Scan saved... we can dig through the Coding Log on that PC.
> 
> ...


Yes they do return when cleared.

Here is the first log before any changes

Wednesday,12,January,2011,18:41:34:38597
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWHV7AJXBW###### 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90C4F6E3D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 L HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2602 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001010281601
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1F6333E3B73B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492700FF880E06EB92190041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D1387F7255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0140285323
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
 ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BCF532BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 3D5FE96B1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A80272AC41088008570000D0440050086574D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55E2770CD9

Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 06111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

6 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.15
Time: 14:19:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.85 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00061 - Footwell Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 16:42:01

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 16:44:49

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.75 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 16:44:50

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
 Voltage: 12.75 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 17:22:31

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 451 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.18
Time: 17:23:46

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01C38R 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FD7B09DF

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005CB4000

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME02677158ZZZT

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME09141258ZZZO

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0206784EZZZW

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME34257773ZZZU

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4B464A24ZZZL

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME42424A24ZZZ9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010039 Serial number: 20101113100099
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF296B5D77

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF14B25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 131110F2000654
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041C05FDAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59237BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0220 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000067673005
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DDE27C091

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668884503 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732B03EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H04 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8421920
Coding: 040500210100000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1E7F51B41CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C55BD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C55BD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109105225
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3EB03AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CC4F2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CC4F2EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF14B25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DF64738C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668925458
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CA57D4A9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Her are bit 0 and 7 settinge that I have now.




















Please let me know what bit to change

Thanks for a great software and all your help

Doreng


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

You have several bits tweaked that appear to conflict with the vehicle configuration, so I can't pick just one in this case that's causing the problem. At a quick glance I see:

TPMS is enabled (even though this vehicle has ABS based TPMS, and the 09 module shouldn't support it)
Rear power windows are removed
The rear (console possibly ? ) lock button is disabled
Windshield washer heaters are disabled
LED DRLs (Audi feature) are enabled

I altered the Original scan to enable the common tweaks you had such as Byte 18, locking, comfort windows and DRLs and came up with this:

6F180A3A80272AC4108800817000890443051F86575D8DF064802020A040

Please paste that coding in and see if the problems are resolved. Watch the space this forum puts in near Byte 26, since spaces aren't valid.

If that doesn't work, copy and paste the entire coding string from the first scan back into the car and tweak in small increments ;-)


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please post the Auto-Scan from this car in a new thread. That will provide us with enough information to see what modules are installed and how they're coded.


Hi Dana,

I also had a visitor with the latest Passat CC MY2011 produced after WK45, so with the new analog clock on the dash. I made a full scan with debug set to 2, and send all the data to Sebastian.

Kind regards,

Ad Goudsmit
The Netherlands


----------



## doreng (Feb 6, 2011)

*Elect Door fault found*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> You have several bits tweaked that appear to conflict with the vehicle configuration, so I can't pick just one in this case that's causing the problem. At a quick glance I see:
> 
> TPMS is enabled (even though this vehicle has ABS based TPMS, and the 09 module shouldn't support it)
> Rear power windows are removed
> ...


DANA

Thanks again for your help 

I will try it when I get back from work

Doreng


----------



## npalao (Apr 13, 2009)

great thread! subscribed!


----------



## pmbalt (Feb 9, 2011)

*New GTI*

Hi Dana,

I just ordered a new cable for my GTI and Audi S4. Do you have a compilation of codes for either/both of these vehicles?  I am finding stuff all over the place, but I am curious if someone has it all grouped together somewhere so that I can have a quick reference guide to what I can and can't do.

Thanks!! Great thread,


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I also had a visitor with the latest Passat CC MY2011 produced after WK45, so with the new analog clock on the dash. I made a full scan with debug set to 2, and send all the data to Sebastian.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm sure you already heard .. but we have a Beta available:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html



doreng said:


> DANA
> 
> Thanks again for your help
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes!



pmbalt said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I just ordered a new cable for my GTI and Audi S4. Do you have a compilation of codes for either/both of these vehicles? I am finding stuff all over the place, but I am curious if someone has it all grouped together somewhere so that I can have a quick reference guide to what I can and can't do.
> 
> Thanks!! Great thread,


The tweaks listed on the first page apply to the US/CA configured 2010 and 2011 Gti (earlier on non US models). The (Mk5) 2009 and older are different diagnostically in quite a few areas.

Please post the Auto-Scan from the Gti here if it's a Mk6. 

The A4 would vary drastically based on the model year and installed modules. Let me know what the details are on the A4 and post its scan in the VAG-COM forum if you need assistance with it.


----------



## nimravus (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Dana and everyone,

I'm new here. I've read somewhere that there are codes to turn on the front fog lights automatically with reverse gear engaged. Has anyone succeeded in finding the codes to turn on the rear fog light with reverse gear engaged? Just think this is cooler. Or, is this possible? 

TIA.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

nimravus said:


> Hi Dana and everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. I've read somewhere that there are codes to turn on the front fog lights automatically with reverse gear engaged. Has anyone succeeded in finding the codes to turn on the rear fog light with reverse gear engaged? Just think this is cooler. Or, is this possible?
> 
> TIA.


No, I'd say not possible because the rear fog light is on a separate output / circuit from the control module (meaning you have to move wires and change coding). That may be a legality concern as well since rear fog lights aren't to be used unless the weather conditions are actually foggy.

You could turn on the rear fog light, manually via the switch, when backing up if the single reverse light isn't bright enough.

There are coding bits to disable the rear fog when a 69-Trailer module is retrofitted and the trailer is attached. The only other one I can think of is for disabling the rear fog when the high beams are used, since they wouldn't normally be used in high fog conditions.


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana,

i want to activate staging on my friends brand new Golf VI, but it didn't work, channel not availble or something........
i don't understund, can you look at this scan for me and tell what i do wrong?

Greetings from Holland, Ron

Friday,11,February,2011,20:56:06:42482
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
77

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZBW181192 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV.clb
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 BA HW: 03C 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.5 G 5860 
Revision: LAH16--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E76C28C1CF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 050 F HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 403 2321 
Revision: 00040034 Serial number: CU501012075457
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2C79CD1CF68D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 143B600D212A00FB280C06ED841B0040350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76CD2F747841

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 DT HW: 5K0 907 044 DT
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021C9ACAA85

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 60180A3FE837F30440880080300089E4437D0088736D8960E48000240040
Shop #: WSC 00214 211 97526
VCID: 3851E14C32D5

Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 04121 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 091210 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730AD

Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 42
Mileage: 989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.23
Time: 20:41:22

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 P HW: 3T0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H08 0116 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 13991030601925
Coding: 10810A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 48B1918C4235

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 B HW: 5C0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G5R01DDVN 
Coding: 00003832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3147DC68D1AF

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME71775159ZZZZ

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME62092459ZZZV

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3639771BZZZ 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME12317740ZZZH

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JL1000UJ
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD2F747841

MFL: 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 40000000000000220559
Coding: E30000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 871 HW: 5K0 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EBFB8E00B303

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 101210F2000312
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041D96CDAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF58B04BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669053653 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2871310CE275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 3C0-035-270.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 270 B HW: 3C0 035 270 
Component: RNS310 H19 0353 
Revision: 10000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2K3887848
Coding: 040500010100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: VW_RNS310 A02007
ROD: VW_RNS310_VW36.rod
VCID: 191704C8A91F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0005174
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245D364D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D57C2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109111483
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
 ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3F230AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0005430
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BD6602BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D57C2EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 D HW: 5N0 035 730 D
Component: Telefon 009 0511 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603082010
Coding: 020000000100000000010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod
VCID: 29773408F97F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> No, I'd say not possible because the rear fog light is on a separate output / circuit from the control module (meaning you have to move wires and change coding). That may be a legality concern as well since rear fog lights aren't to be used unless the weather conditions are actually foggy.
> 
> You could turn on the rear fog light, manually via the switch, when backing up if the single reverse light isn't bright enough.
> 
> There are coding bits to disable the rear fog when a 69-Trailer module is retrofitted and the trailer is attached. The only other one I can think of is for disabling the rear fog when the high beams are used, since they wouldn't normally be used in high fog conditions.



FRONT FOG light can be on with reverse gear engaged on MKVI:
Byte 26 bit 6 check.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

al bundy said:


> FRONT FOG light can be on with reverse gear engaged on MKVI:
> Byte 26 bit 6 check.


Yes  but the rear is not controlled like that.


----------



## nimravus (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your explanations & suggestions, Dana. I was thinking maybe all fogs are controlled in a similar way. Another solution might be putting a LED to replace the reverse bulb, but then bulb-out warning may pop up.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*faults code - help @ dana ---THanks*

hi Dana,

It me again.  The faults for TMPS came ON again. Scan today here's the faults and I got new faults for engine.

Monday,14,February,2011,16:49:45:58662
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)

Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component and/or Version: RDK 103 0521
Software Coding: 018704
Work Shop Code: WSC 08230 444 51267
VCID: 356BD89625C7
1 Fault Found:

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday,14,February,2011,16:49:02:58662
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010818070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E529821A25
1 Fault Found:

050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 95.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V


Readiness: 0010 0001


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> i want to activate staging on my friends brand new Golf VI, but it didn't work, channel not availble or something........
> i don't understund, can you look at this scan for me and tell what i do wrong?
> ...


Hi Ron,

If that channel reports Not Available or Not Supported then this will not be possible with VCDS or the dealer scan tool. 

Sorry,
Dana


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> hi Dana,
> 
> It me again.  The faults for TMPS came ON again. Scan today here's the faults and I got new faults for engine.
> 
> ...



The steering column message isn't too big of a concern, I've set that by coding unrelated modules like the 09 and 17 module. 

--

As a follow up to this: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=69745045&viewfull=1#post69745045

I suspect something is wrong either with the module itself or a battery/voltage problem. I've only been able to set that fault one time on my car and it was when we had the car at Waterfest and the battery charger became loose ... resulting in 5V at the battery. Before I got out of the show / parking lot the light went out and the problem was resolved.

Was the dealer update done? My SWL is higher : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287

I started a TPMS Tech Tip and the layout is nicer than the .pdf you have:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_TPMS_Systems_without_Wheel_Position_Recognition

Take the car for a ride and run a PLB control module map after stopping but Before you shut the car off:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps

[Applications]
[Controller Channels Map]
Address: 65
Function: Meas. Blocks
Output: Pre-Label File
[Start]

Send the map to us via email with a link to this post.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*@ Dana- emaill sent. Map & auto scan*

I think no update were done. I will call the dealer today. 

Thank you


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*hi Dana--*

Thank you so much!. fix the problem. Thats why... I was wondering why its on 5.5 bar. :banghead:


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes  but the rear is not controlled like that.


I know that, but the man ask for FRONT fog light.


----------



## nimravus (Dec 23, 2010)

al bundy said:


> I know that, but the man ask for FRONT fog light.


Sorry for the confusion, but in fact I was asking about the rear fog. 

I know the front fogs are doable, and I was thinking the rear fog should be doable too.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*02781 - ASR/ESP Button (E256) : Help..*

Tuesday,22,February,2011,06:55:22:58662
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65 72
77

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E529821A25

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492500FC880F06ED921A0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

1 Fault Found:
02781 - ASR/ESP Button (E256) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 124
Mileage: 29327 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.01
Time: 12:12:07

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 2
Count: 12800
Count: 156
Count: 51200
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
 Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB18966547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180ABE90272AC48088008170000D0443050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356BD89625C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 15110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A0YB1 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JWK800

Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0836124EZZZV

Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5B6C114EZZZ5

Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME00114025ZZZ4

Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME18394106ZZZO

Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME66510E1FZZZO

Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME51650E1FZZZO

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F511A27255

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3973D4A609DF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 171109F2001717
Coding: E9817F07001612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D344E639FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T6ZDP04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF987BAD071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
VCID: EAD1BBEABCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667681021 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 26490FDAE861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3163EC86D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3261E38AD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1133314
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C35CC6C1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346DE5922EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 08230 444 51267
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356BD89625C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520291674
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A51FBEAFC79

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

SIMPLE_JOHN said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
> Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
> Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107
> ...


Was that button stuck? My car set that fault when the center console and buttons were frozen a few weeks back and the button didn't feel right. It's Intermittent so it should clear.

MB 007 will show switch operation.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*@dana*

Yes, I turn the ESP off . 
When i press the switch again to turn it back on its stuck.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Questions about steering wheel buttons/ipod adapter on 2011 Jetta SE*

Question one: Can the operation of the "call" button either be changed or disabled on the steering wheel? My fat palms try to make a call every time I turn the wheel. If it takes two pushes to call that would be better!

Question two: Has the stuttering on every new song been fixed on the ipod interface? Can I do this with VAG-COM? The 2011 Jetta with this interface stutters while the 2011 Golf with a plain non-ipod adapter does not stutter.


----------



## FranKeRS (Jul 17, 2010)

*No taillights with DRL, and light-sensitivity for DRL.*

Hello.

I would like to have no taillights with switch set to auto during the bright day. I would also like to adjust the sensitivity for the DRLs. I have the fogs set as DRL, and I think they switch over to xenons to early, (when it is still broad daylight in my opinion).

Is it possible to disable autocheck for front side-lights. I noticed there is a checkbox for the licence-plate lights.

And lastly, I get an errorcode for telephone. Do you have an explanation for this?

Attached Autoscan:


> Monday,28,February,2011,22:41:29:23435
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
> Data version: 20101206
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jbrone said:


> Question one: Can the operation of the "call" button either be changed or disabled on the steering wheel? My fat palms try to make a call every time I turn the wheel. If it takes two pushes to call that would be better!
> 
> Question two: Has the stuttering on every new song been fixed on the ipod interface? Can I do this with VAG-COM? The 2011 Jetta with this interface stutters while the 2011 Golf with a plain non-ipod adapter does not stutter.


Hi,

1) I doubt that is possible. The SWCM coding shouldn't alter just that one button and I doubt Telephone module coding will have the desired results. 

2) The factory MDI interfaces have had a few updates, but I'm not sure what the Golf feature you are comparing is, just the Aux. In -or- the older SWL MDI?

Post the Auto-Scan from this car so we can see what's installed. The newest US/CA market update for the MDI is SWL 0140 which is done at the dealer with the VAS scan tool. I believe the next (via USB, not the dealer VAS) will be SWL 0220. 


FranKeRS said:


> Hello.
> 
> I would like to have no taillights with switch set to auto during the bright day. I would also like to adjust the sensitivity for the DRLs. I have the fogs set as DRL, and I think they switch over to xenons to early, (when it is still broad daylight in my opinion).
> 
> ...


I believe the lighting tweaks you desire are all related to Byte 18 but please read my warnings and notes on the first page about this. The factory coding shows "00" in that Byte now and you have the 5K0 = Continental BCM which does not have as much testing/feedback as the 1K0 = Hella module commonly found in the Golf chassis.

If that Telephone module fault won't clear, try unplugging it for a few minutes. Was that factory installed or retrofitted?


----------



## FranKeRS (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for your quick reply.

So what you are saying is for me to better leave byte 18 alone?

The telephone module was factory-fitted. And to my knowledge, everything works fine with it. I wouldn't kvow about the error if it wasn't for VDCS. I tried to clear the code about a month ago, but it obviously came back.

Another question. In the freeze-frames the date, and times are all wrong. But when I had the car to the workshop for an engine-fault lamp. They could tell exactly date, and time. They could also see actual speed, what gear I was in, and the RPM's when the fault happened.

Will VCDS be able to read the date, and time right?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

FranKeRS,

Yeah, I would leave Byte 18 alone. If you had the 1K0 BCM I would be reasonably confident that we could figure out (meaning fix) the proper coding if it needed restored. However, since you have the 5K0 Jetta/Tiguan/Eos style module I'm a little concerned. I'd hate to see you invested into a 5 - 10 hour episode ( 255 Dec possibilities ) fixing this if it doesn't work out as planned.

IF you want to give it a shot .. I think the Hex value of 02 would be correct for a NAR style DRL with front headlights only and no rear tail lights.

You could try altering the coding of the RLS for the light / brightness setting, but I don t have one to offer any coding recommendations. That would be easily reversible by pasting the original coding back in (0730AD) unlike the Byte 18 deal.

The freeze frame data isn't so simple on a VW. Unlike Audi, this is a little messy and that's why the dealer tool takes soo long to run a complete scan with the correct (translated) data shown. We're pretty sure we have this figured out but I don't think VCDS users will like the serious increase in basic fault code scanning and communication this will require.


----------



## FranKeRS (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks again for your reply.

If I decide to take the car to the dealer, and have them fix the headlights only DRL. Will this reset the other tweaks I have done. Like fogs as DRL, no teardrop rear wiper, among others?

(Because I think it was illegal to have front only DRLs in Norway up until last month, and the dealers had to change the codes for all cars delivered). I have lately seen both VW Transporters, and other VW's that have this setting.

I'm not sure I understood what you said about the RLS coding. You mean this is done in another byte still to be properly documented?

I understand the Freeze Frame problem. I would really like to have accurate readings. But I'm not sure I would have them at the expence of the quick auto-scan.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Question two: Has the stuttering on every new song been fixed on the ipod interface? Can I do this with VAG-COM? The 2011 Jetta with this interface stutters while the 2011 Golf with a plain non-ipod adapter does not stutter.[/QUOTE]

I was at the dealer today for the 6000 mile checkup on my Golf, and I tried the ipod on several cars. The only time it skips is when you use a playlist or artist playback. Regular alphabetical playback does not skip. (I think someone else on here mentioned this.) However, the Tiguan, Touareg and Eos did not skip with the ipod adapter no matter what playback. The Jetta reproduced the skip. I'll have to get the update installed and see what happens. I believe it is nothing VAG-COM can resolve.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

*Euro Headlight Switch Problem*

Installed the headlight switch and the trigger wire (pin 3) from the switch to the black CECM harness (pin 19).

Headlights come while the switch is in the park position. *Not good.*

Auto scan doesn't recognize 09-CE. *Not good.*

Below is a screen shot of VCDS accessing 09-CE directly (byte 0 showing).

BTW - I disabled the DRLs with the turn signal trick months ago. Now I can't make sense out of the VCDS 09-CE / long coding helper options. The DRLs are still off and there's no DRL light on the gauges.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> yes when I use the Low beams they have 100% brightness.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I came here on advice from Dana and I have a few questions.

first the autoscan
Friday,04,March,2011,20:18:03:29837
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: VSSZZZ1PZBR****** 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDL) Labels: 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 907 115 AB HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH19--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0303000C18070160
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 6BFB11A63303

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 143B801209230002281101E5901A0041350800
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 8429DA1ABE9D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 P HW: 5P0 907 044 P
Component: Climatronic H15 0702 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod
VCID: 3D5FEFFE1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 F HW: 5K0 937 086 F
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0035 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 46180A3E902508C0428800809500810442519DA8427D89605C8040000040
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 3753FDD63FCB

Part No: 1P0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 15071 22 0611 
Coding: 00DB90

Part No SW: 1P0 955 559 A HW: 1P0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02542E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5P0 919 475 B HW: 5P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 89341019706518
Coding: 000004
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E4E20CD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 N HW: 5N0 959 655 N
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 21014000 Serial number: 003GHPDX9KW$ 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 48B18E2A4235

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010038 Serial number: 20100823100271
Coding: 1082140002
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_SE35.rod
VCID: 79D73BEE495F

MFL: 
Part No SW: 1P0 959 538 D HW: 1P0 959 538 D
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H02 0102 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 852 D HW: 1P0 920 852 D
Component: KOMBI H05 0404 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04086
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2F43C5B6C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 030710F1001872
Coding: E9A07F0600021200000202
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: EDFF9FBE8D17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0404 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: EAF594A2BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668352640 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 27732D96EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0311 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0001098025
Coding: 0010B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_SE35.rod
VCID: 7CD922FA466D

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AF HW: 1K0 959 795 S
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005059212 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 142 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 3147C3CED1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0311 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0001127818
Coding: 0010B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_SE35.rod
VCID: 79D73BEE495F

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AF HW: 1K0 959 794 S
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005063825 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 035 186 HW: 5P0 035 186 
Component: Media2.0 H01 0007 
Revision: 01000001 Serial number: SEZ1Z3K9441629
Coding: 0106040004
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: ECF992BAB60D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

The car is a MY2011 Leon Cupra from France.
From factory I have :
- cornering lights into fog (can be un/done from DIS)
- fog light when reverse gear engaged (have seen where to remove it into vcds)
- coming/leaving home (can be un/done from DIS)

What I would light to do is :
- activate north american DRL (no cluster and no rear lights)
- use DRL into dimmed front fog lights
- DRL still activate even with handbrake on
- send oil T° into cluster

I've tried several coding form mk5/mk6:A3/Tiguan and the best I could do was a Scandinavian mode into low beam :thumbdown:

Thanks for your help.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana, please help me. A friend had put on his golf 6 tail lights of the R-line model. Now there is a problem because the car has xenon front lights, front and working through the daytime running lights and parking lights komej mountain, but once you put on the short daylight lights still burning and I can not in any way to turn off. What I suggest on coding?









left old , right new r line 

Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 086 H
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 103 0615
Software Coding: 40180A3A8825F30040080080740081E443510288736D8D60648000200040
Work Shop Code: WSC 07149
VCID: 356A250625C7


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Solved it !!!

Most of the Skoda Octavia codes are working on the Seat leon.
Here is what I did :

Byte 14/bit 1 : 1=DRL into fog light
Byte 24 : 0-6bit dimming DRL (40% seems nice to me)
Byte 11/bit 0 to set handbrake as a on/off switch (finally I let the handbrake kill them)

and lastly avoid rear lights to be on with DRL was the hardest part. Every Golf, Tiguan, Altea, Skoda codes was giving me tail light, reverse light errors be it NAR or ROW.

My car from factory was set as 9D (don't know why). I understood that every NAR position is always next to a ROW position, so if my car is ROW in 9D, 9C must be NAR : BINGO !

Now it works without errors codes.

Last but not least, even if I can read the oil T° into the blocks mesures, my car don't have the sensor and this is why I always read -60° C.
So I'll try to do some retrofit to achieve this.

Here is a picture of the forced display without the sensor


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks to everyone putting all ressources and information into this huge thread.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

TXSlotcar said:


> Installed the headlight switch and the trigger wire (pin 3) from the switch to the black CECM harness (pin 19).
> 
> Headlights come while the switch is in the park position. *Not good.*
> 
> ...


XSlotcar,

I can't copy and paste from that screen shot, but I found this old scan from your car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=67141678&viewfull=1#post67141678

If you've changed anything since then please post a fresh scan.

The Euro switch shouldn't require any coding. Once the new HL switch (with parking position) and the trigger wire for the parking position are installed it should just work.

Verify the switch and trigger signal to the module, look in MB 051 and click Add to Log for each position. Post that info here if you need a second opinion.



dj_spark said:


> Hello,
> I came here on advice from Dana and I have a few questions.
> 
> first the autoscan
> ...





dj_spark said:


> Solved it !!!
> 
> Most of the Skoda Octavia codes are working on the Seat leon.
> Here is what I did :
> ...


dj_spark,

Thanks for the updates :thumbup: The Byte 18 tips are always very helpful and that's awesome yours wasn't covered by Zeros from the factory!

What did yo udo to enable the Oil Temp in that cluster, Adaptation? If you recall the text from VCDS please let me know, my US spec cluster does not support this so I can't test on it.





dules said:


> Dana, please help me. A friend had put on his golf 6 tail lights of the R-line model. Now there is a problem because the car has xenon front lights, front and working through the daytime running lights and parking lights komej mountain, but once you put on the short daylight lights still burning and I can not in any way to turn off. What I suggest on coding?
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/2b/110/319OC2O5/dsc3814vmes.jpg
> left old , right new r line
> ...


dules,

Is this the same car that you posted results from the LED DRL lights a few pages ago?

Please see if Byte 11/bit 0 changes the activity with the parking brake.

What happens with Byte 18 at 04? Also see these suggestions here for the RoW market and LED tails:

Suggestions under the quote:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=69063204&viewfull=1#post69063204

http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f112/mk6-led-taillights-40280-27.html#post555935

If this is fixed in Byte 18 please let us know the results!


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Picked up my 2011 GTI earlier this week. Went to hook myself up with the _vag tweak_ mods and it seems that all the 09-Central Electrical and 46-Central Conveinance will not respond. I tried to run 01-Engine and it pulled up just fine. I am using the HEX+CAN cable with VCDS 10.6.3.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> dj_spark,
> 
> Thanks for the updates :thumbup: The Byte 18 tips are always very helpful and that's awesome yours wasn't covered by Zeros from the factory!


Yes Byte 18 indeed sorry...
If I put 00 (EEPROM) I also have the lights error with DRL into fogs.



> What did yo udo to enable the Oil Temp in that cluster, Adaptation? If you recall the text from VCDS please let me know, my US spec cluster does not support this so I can't test on it.


The process was very straight :

Module 17 adaptation

































I will now try to retrofit a Golf6R oil level/temp sensor on my car to see if I can feed the input.


----------



## TXSlotcar (Oct 5, 2006)

> Dana @ Ross-Tech
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> XSlotcar,
> 
> I can't copy and paste from that screen shot, but I found this old scan from your car:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...1#post67141678
> ...


Dana, 

I found the problem. The trigger wire was not fully set into the switch connector block. Somthing in the block was stopping the trigger wire connector. I expanded the hole with a 1/16" drill bit (finger turned) and the connector went in fully.

All scary fault codes (below) have cleared and the switch is working properly.




_For future reference - what is MB 051?_


---------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6F180A3B90012A24C00800013500858047290086534D8160648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF30E25C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 01051 23 0512 
Coding: 009795

3 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 122
Mileage: 13005 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 13011 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 13011 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

---END

Thx


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Has anyone figured out how to change the Comfort Turn Signals from 3 to another value? I read somewhere here that it was done but cant find that posting now.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dj_spark, Thanks for the update and I'll play with this again when the weather is a little nicer. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Island20V said:


> Picked up my 2011 GTI earlier this week. Went to hook myself up with the _vag tweak_ mods and it seems that all the 09-Central Electrical and 46-Central Conveinance will not respond. I tried to run 01-Engine and it pulled up just fine. I am using the HEX+CAN cable with VCDS 10.6.3.


Did you try the unlocking the doors trick?


Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> *Address 09 - Central Electronics:*
> 
> *Note: If this module does not communicate, unlock all vehicle doors and try again.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------



TXSlotcar said:


> Dana,
> 
> I found the problem. The trigger wire was not fully set into the switch connector block. Somthing in the block was stopping the trigger wire connector. I expanded the hole with a 1/16" drill bit (finger turned) and the connector went in fully.
> 
> ...


Did you unlock the (wire lock) tab at the HL switch? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(MkVI-GTi)&p=70225955&viewfull=1#post70225955

MB (or MVBs) is short for Measuring Blocks. VW / VAS / repair manual terminology could also be referred to as Measuring Value Blocks. (i.e. MVB 051)

You can read live data from a module using MBs: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/m-blocks.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



quailallstar said:


> Has anyone figured out how to change the Comfort Turn Signals from 3 to another value? I read somewhere here that it was done but cant find that posting now.


Yeah, that's a little sneaky! On a SWL 0615 BCM (2011 or newer) you have to change the Comfort Turn value in adaptation and then do the restore defaults thing as described here:


Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> *Comfort Turn signals*
> Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose the number of flashes and Save.
> 
> _Note:_ 2011 owners may want to see: This thread


I'll admit that first post it too large .... but in my defense I have cleaned it up and added fancy bullets


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Did you try the unlocking the doors trick?


That did it. Thanks.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

dj_spark said:


> Yes Byte 18 indeed sorry...
> If I put 00 (EEPROM) I also have the lights error with DRL into fogs.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi dj spark,

the oil temperature indicator is only availbele with the MFA+ ? In my 2010 Altea I've enabled it as well but I can't see any indication with the standard indication. 

If you can see the oil the temp through the VCDS then why do you think that the sensor is not installed in the car ? I believe, but I can't be sure unless I see the engine from below, that the sensor is installed but not enabled.

I have also switched the service indicator from fixed to variable intervals. It seems that it works but I can't be 100% sure. I'm trying to find a volunteer to try this so I can get a second opinion on that.

When your lights are all off the instrument dials are lit by default ? I'm trying to do this to my Altea but I don't know how.

Pls free to ask for any tweaks.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

@*dimitrisTSI*

When I go into the engine block I can read -60° C, and somewhere into the instruments blocks -58°C.

I once see a pausible value but never see it again (like this guy here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3798508) Absolutely weird !

If you can show me were is the sensor (2L TFSI) I'll try to have a look to check and see if there is a sensor and a wire there.

How do I know if I have a MFA or MFA+ ?

EDIT : with DRL on, my cluster is not enlighted. DRL are active with switch in "0" position.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

dj_spark said:


> @*dimitrisTSI*
> 
> When I go into the engine block I can read -60° C, and somewhere into the instruments blocks -58°C.
> 
> ...


@dj spark

I'll have a look in the measuring blocks in my Altea to see if the temperature value has any sense and come back to you, soon I hope. Which block is it ? 050 ?

I'll post a printout from Elsawin about the position of the oil sensor.

From the pictures you've posted I can see that you've got the MFA+ . From the same picture through I can see that only the dials (needles) are lit and not the scales (numbers). So maybe this is what I mean.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> dules,
> 
> Is this the same car that you posted results from the LED DRL lights a few pages ago?
> 
> ...


I recode bit 18 to hex 15 and works

see this site
http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/genusp/golf-vi-led-rueckleuchten-very-faq-t2679935.html


----------



## bhutchins (Mar 3, 2011)

I put i the euro switch, Hella Dynabeams w/ HID and coded for xenon w/ shutter, now high beams dont work, and blu-tooth phone control is gone. any ideas?



VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206

Monday,14,March,2011,10:51:05:43422

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM181791 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7274 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F712577F4B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AS HW: 1K0 907 379 AS
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492A00FB881206ED921A0042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 830FF687BB93

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB185F6547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B1E902F3EE4800800816000080401000086510085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 13091 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

14 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 00:38:00

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 07:08:22

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:30

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 07:08:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.45 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:30

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
 Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 1970 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.05
Time: 16:43:29

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 138
Mileage: 1970 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.05
Time: 16:43:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:12

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 1781 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.04
Time: 01:14:12

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

03266 - Control Circuit for Signal Horn 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 138
 Mileage: 2101 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.06
Time: 17:09:45

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM03JH4R 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED937330011

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000731
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E91F537841

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 G HW: 5M0 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 346DE55B2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 5603 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 15091001210563
Coding: E9807F0700161200001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EDDBB03F8D17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 D HW: 1K5 919 965 D
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1293324R565D06
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1BB23BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668388829 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 27570217EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
 Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0001396500
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 27570217EF6B

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005084234 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3163EC4FD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0001322612
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2855012BE275

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005092243 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3109037
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C35C0FC1CF

8 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
 Time: 23:06:33

00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33

00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 2175 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.09
Time: 23:06:33


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 
VCID: 55AB78DF8587

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys! 

Brian, 

I replied to your email. 

-Dana


----------



## NUEPIC (Jan 3, 2003)

-------


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*TOG sensor in Seat cars*

@dj spark 

Hi, 

I just ckecked the engine measuring block 004 and the oil temperature reading is 19 C. I started the car and let it idle for a couple of minutes and the oil temp started rising. I'm sore I haven't mistaken the water temp for the oil temp. So now I'm quite sure that the oil temp and quality sensor is installed and working. 

I suppose your enfine has the sensor installed as well.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana, 

I was able to activate the manual coming home on a MY2011 Audi A3 without a lightsensor. 
This option was not available in the long coding, but i did know which bit it was, and it worked. 

Maybe this can be added to the labelfile. It was Byte 12 bit 2.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I was able to activate the manual coming home on a MY2011 Audi A3 without a lightsensor.
> This option was not available in the long coding, but i did know which bit it was, and it worked.
> ...


 Hi Adjego, 

does this apply also to our SEATs ? 

Have you tried it ?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> does this apply also to our SEATs ?
> 
> Have you tried it ?


 This was the default setting for my car. I changed the setting that is works with the lightsensor.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

dimitrisTSI said:


> @dj spark
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 I'll try to check with engine hot. 

EDIT : no luck


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I was able to activate the manual coming home on a MY2011 Audi A3 without a lightsensor.
> This option was not available in the long coding, but i did know which bit it was, and it worked.
> ...


 Do you know what BCM was installed? If you have a clip with the SWL that would be great! 


Byte 12, Bit 2 is Coming-Home Mode (0 = automatic / 1 = manual) in the Golf (1K0) PQ35 module as well. FWIW the Byte 17 options look identical in the CH/LH area.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Do you know what BCM was installed? If you have a clip with the SWL that would be great!
> 
> 
> Byte 12, Bit 2 is Coming-Home Mode (0 = automatic / 1 = manual) in the Golf (1K0) PQ35 module as well. FWIW the Byte 17 options look identical in the CH/LH area.


 Here is the full scan. 

Saturday,19,March,2011,12:49:16:11185 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110305 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chassis Type: 8P0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 61 62 72 77 

VIN: WAUZZZ8P8BAxxxxxx Mileage: 20090km/12483miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 M HW: 03L 906 023 L 
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 6934 
Revision: -------- Serial number: AUX7Z0J5FNA071 
Coding: 00114016030401080000 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023M 003007 
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023M.rod 
VCID: 3064111ED8E3 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 11422012092300FA880C04ED901A0051380800 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 840C0DCEBCDB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BM HW: 8P0 820 043 BM 
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0150 
Revision: 000485 Serial number: 8P0820043BM 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 78F4E93E7013 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 G HW: 8P0 907 063 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 107 0615 
Revision: 00107 AF 
Coding: 46000A2FA0051AC0207040E00000095C421E2BAA204DD12AE4008F840041 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3874293E3093 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13 

1 Fault Found: 
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 30 
Mileage: 19871 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.03.17 
Time: 17:13:20 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 Off 
Voltage: 12.65 V 
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 P HW: 8P0 959 655 P 
Component: Airbag AU1042 H07 0200 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FB007JVVV 
Coding: 30314238303830303035554A304C38503053 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001 
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod 
VCID: 4FA672E2A51D 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3572DRB40000B98C61E4 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3582DRB40000B9912A6Z 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35128RB4000058DAA27U 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35228RB4000058D9410G 

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35547RB400005A40708E 

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35647RB400005A406F9U 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K 
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0004012 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 468857C64A67 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H04 0100 

2 Faults Found: 
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 G HW: 8P0 920 932 G 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0080 
Revision: D0H01002 Serial number: 2245J002004783 
Coding: 0260128 
Shop #: WSC 00473 211 59967 
VCID: 3874293E3093 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H33 0302 
Revision: H33 Serial number: 030610F2001353 
Coding: E9817F0600060204002102 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3162141AD3E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 G HW: 8P0 920 932 G 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0080 
Revision: D0H01002 Serial number: AUX7Z0J5FNA071 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3874293E3093 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 Q HW: 8P0 959 801 Q 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0131220 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 49925CFA5B79 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 232 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 3162141AD3E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 Q HW: 8P0 959 802 Q 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0131220 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4A9063F65E7F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 8P3 907 357 B 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000013 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7C352E04AB 

1 Fault Found: 
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 9 
Mileage: 19112 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 035 152 E HW: 8P0 035 152 E 
Component: R Chorus2+ H03 0280 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: AUZ1Z2K6147702 
Coding: 0600021 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5A086ACFD1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H33 0302 
Serial number: 030610F2001353 
Coding: 030B085A 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: F4EC5D0EEC7B 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 E HW: 1K0 915 181 A 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0131216 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544 
VCID: 42804BD6664F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0131216 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544 
VCID: 438E4ED27955 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P1 862 335 HW: 8P1 862 335 
Component: FSE_256x BT H41 0650 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005208391 
Coding: 0001291 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: F4EC5D0EEC7B 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

This is a great thread. I just picked up an early build date 2010 GTI as well as a HEX-CAN. I read through all 24 pages of this thread. Dana, my car seems to be of the same vintage and what works on yours seems to work on mine. Here is what I have successfully done so far: 

disabled horn confirmation on door lock 
disabled xenon drl's 
enabled fog drl's 
set average gas mileage parameter to 105% to increase accuracy 

I tried gauge sweep staging and it did not work. (I have a G cluster.)


----------



## gillouxx (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello from Belgium 

Really enjoy this thread, very helpfull !

I'm still looking for a tweak, I search the coding to have the front turn signal as DRL...Does anybody knows how to do this ??

I think I must change something in [09] Byte 14...but what ??? :laugh:

Thanks

(Forgot to say, it's for a 2011 TDI MK6)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

olaf said:


> This is a great thread. I just picked up an early build date 2010 GTI as well as a HEX-CAN. I read through all 24 pages of this thread. Dana, my car seems to be of the same vintage and what works on yours seems to work on mine. Here is what I have successfully done so far:
> 
> disabled horn confirmation on door lock
> disabled xenon drl's
> ...


Hi! I actually read this entire thread over the holiday break (Christmas / New Years) and I'm surprised you stuck it out. The Byte 18 and LED stuff was a trip in itself.



gillouxx said:


> Hello from Belgium
> 
> Really enjoy this thread, very helpfull !
> 
> ...


Hello! Unfortunately, the parking lights (i.e. City lights and Side markers _when applicable_) and turn signals aren't able to be tweaked like the Mk5 09 modules.

I think that would involve moving / splicing wires and coding the DRLs as separate lights. I don't know if the original / normal turn signals would flag fault codes or not? I've made similar suggestions in the past for the white city lights in the headlights and I doubt anyone actually attempted it for the experiment.


----------



## bhutchins (Mar 3, 2011)

can the high beams be used as DRL at lower power output?


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dealer reflash?*

Is there a new flash from the dealer? I've been declining any reflash for the body control module (BCM) and only taking them for the engine control module (ECM). My car works fine and I figured why mess with something if it isn't broken. I also didn't want to have to bother my friend to recode any/all of the tweaks if they are lost in the reflash. I also read that closing the sunroof with remote was permanently lost after the previous reflash for TPMS was introduced. I'm asking because I have a 20K mile service coming up in the next couple of weeks.

*My questions*
Is there a reflash from the dealer?
If there is a reflash, what does it do?
Do I lose all tweaks if I get the reflash?

*My Modifications*
Euro light switch
9W7 Bluetooth
R Tinted LED tail lights

*My Coding changes*
Premium Theme for RNS-510
No DRLs
No auto lock
No confirmation honk with remote lock
No seatbelt chime or light
Emergency flashers with hard stop
Coming home feature for headlights – requires stalk pull after off
Windows up and down with remote & sunroof close with remote
LED tail lights - “1F” at Byte 18 in Central Electronics
Added shop # for 9W7
TPMS reset to 2.2 bar


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ksing44 said:


> I also read that closing the sunroof with remote was permanently lost after the previous reflash for TPMS was introduced.


I did not lose remote close of the sunroof after the TPMS reflash.


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> I did not lose remote close of the sunroof after the TPMS reflash.



Did you lose any of your tweaks with the last reflash for the TPMS? For example, do you have to recode for the LED tail lights when you get home from the dealer?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

ksing44 said:


> Did you lose any of your tweaks with the last reflash for the TPMS? For example, do you have to recode for the LED tail lights when you get home from the dealer?


Nope. I was expecting the worst with the remote closing thing , but all my coding held exactly as I had left it.


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

sfpegasus said:


> Nope. I was expecting the worst with the remote closing thing , but all my coding held exactly as I had left it.



Thank you for your encouragement! I suspect maybe I would lose my change to the TPMS values, if it was a TPMS fix, but maybe not. Actually, the service manager told me on the phone yesterday that she didn't know of any updates, but that doesn't ring true considering I know I turned one down on my previous visit to a different dealership. I guess I will try to drive more and worry less and maybe even just go along with whatever they want to do. My friend is a wizard with the VCDS, so I guess I am in good hands with his help and the support from forum members like you and Dana.

Thanks again,
Ken


----------



## Ivorbigun (Apr 10, 2011)

*Which byte bit*



blackgl98 said:


> Just tested out the new version of Vag-Com, and in 09 there is now a check box to have the fog lights enable with your high beams.:thumbup:


 Do you know which byte and which bit I have searched and can not fond it in v10 or V 11.2 beta


----------



## neosten (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

I already posted this on another thread, maybe in the wrong place, but here it goes.
I retrofitted a bluetooth module (7P6 035 730 D) on my Seat Leon FR TDI 2009. Everything is working as it should except the battery and ipod icons. Instead I get two squares (but this last one I already asked to disable bluetooth audio, so no more right square ).
I think this is a limitation from my radio (It's the standard 2009 radio).
So is there a way to disable the battery icon at all? I really don't need it.
Or to enable it (which I don't think it's possible).

Pictures of my radio and MFA:



















Also, the bluetooth module had the developer mode activated. Does anyone knows how to enter or use this mode?

Neosten


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello,

I just recently placed an order for my very own cable! Money that I am saving on the TMPS sensors is going towards the cable. Since I can just turn it to the new ABS system! 

Well, I'm trying to find out how would I be able to have LEDs in the city lights without them throwing a code. I am planning on getting LED tail lights in the future, so I would be interested in a solution that is able to take care of both in one shot.

I tried searching, but there's so many replies about LEDs... don't know which would apply to my case.

Thank you!


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

D3rk0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently placed an order for my very own cable! Money that I am saving on the TMPS sensors is going towards the cable. Since I can just turn it to the new ABS system!
> 
> ...


Every time I've seen this question asked, the answer has been that you can't move the DRLs to the city (parking) lights via coding alone.

In fact I haven't come across anyone that's done it via re-wiring either.


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well thank you for the reply. BUT I was not asking to switch to the DRLs... never really mention it on my post. I mainly just want to be able to have LEDs without the bulb-out warning on the dash. 

Is this possible?


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Whoops sorry. Just saw city lights and stopped reading I guess :banghead:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

D3rk0 said:


> Well thank you for the reply. BUT I was not asking to switch to the DRLs... never really mention it on my post. I mainly just want to be able to have LEDs without the bulb-out warning on the dash.
> 
> Is this possible?


That depends on the module that's installed and the software level it has. Post the complete Auto-Scan here and we'll see what's installed.

The LED tails (and most exterior lighting as mentioned by davearm) is controlled by Byte 18:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s...-(MK6)&p=67300665&viewfull=1#post67300665


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Will do once the cable comes in. It's on the Fed-Ex truck out for delivery.


----------



## D3rk0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my auto scan... what's going on with the faults that were found? 

Thank you for looking!



> Wednesday,13,April,2011,14:31:58:50120
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
> Data version: 20101206
> 
> ...


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Desmo_Pilot* »_Dana,
> Do you know if there is a way to turn off the requirement to hold the brake pedal down when starting a Mk 6 GTI?
> I purchased a Mk 6 GTI and a 2010 JSW TDI for my wife. The JSW does not require the brake pedal to be pressed and and I find it very annoying to have to do this with the GTI. So, hoping there is a way to turn this off.
> BTW, both cars have DSG.
> ...


 My 2011 GTI (purch Nov 2010) does not require holding brake pedal to start as delivered with DSG.


----------



## snofrandy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have the halogen headlight. Since changing my DRL to fog, the city light (small light inside the high-beam reflectors) also turn on when the headlights are on. It doesn't look good w/ the fogs on. Is there a way to disable it? Here is my scan:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 6D180A3A90372A04800800817000078445010086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 26116 444 999999
VCID: 356A2F9925C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 08090 21 0501 
Coding: 009795


thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

shmuelyosef said:


> My 2011 GTI (purch Nov 2010) does not require holding brake pedal to start as delivered with DSG.


Thanks for the comment. I haven't driven a 2011 Auto yet as a test. I have however attempted a bunch of things to disable that on my 2010 and only resulted in a no crank / no start completely in the BCM coding. I suspect this is a trait of the specific TCM I have and gave up on that.



snofrandy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have the halogen headlight. Since changing my DRL to fog, the city light (small light inside the high-beam reflectors) also turn on when the headlights are on. It doesn't look good w/ the fogs on. Is there a way to disable it? Here is my scan:
> 
> ...


I haven't had any other reports of that. Am I understanding correctly, When the DRLs are on and headlight switch is Off the City/Parking lights inside the headlights are on too? 

If so, I'd suspect that's feedback in some way because the DRLs on a Halogen Golf should be separate filaments in one of the normal bulbs, the high beam (h15) if memory serves. Please take a picture of this.


----------



## snofrandy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I haven't had any other reports of that. Am I understanding correctly, When the DRLs are on and headlight switch is Off the City/Parking lights inside the headlights are on too?
> 
> If so, I'd suspect that's feedback in some way because the DRLs on a Halogen Golf should be separate filaments in one of the normal bulbs, the high beam (h15) if memory serves. Please take a picture of this.


Sorry let me clarify. I did the fogs as DRL mod for my GTI and it worked well. However, when I turn on the headlights, the city lights turn on at the same time too. So basically, without turning on the fog lights, I have my headlight on, as well as my city lights like so:









(city light, head light, fog light on)

How do i code it so that the city lights doesn't turn on when the headlights are on?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

snofrandy said:


> How do i code it so that the city lights doesn't turn on when the headlights are on?


Okay, the city lights are the parking lights, meaning hardwired from the BCM on one spliced circuit. They cannot be turned off via coding. 

Unplugging them completely, so they'll never work again, will probably result in fault codes with the SWL you have in the BCM. You may be able to go the LED route and wire resistors if faults are stored.


----------



## snofrandy (Jul 7, 2004)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Okay, the city lights are the parking lights, meaning hardwired from the BCM on one spliced circuit. They cannot be turned off via coding.
> 
> Unplugging them completely, so they'll never work again, will probably result in fault codes with the SWL you have in the BCM. You may be able to go the LED route and wire resistors if faults are stored.


got it. Just to make sure, we're talking about the same thing, the "city" or "parking" light i'm referring to is the small 194 bulb inside the high-beam reflector, not the side marker light.

Also one last thing, here is the malfunction regarding the "13636352 - Control Module Not Coded" for 77-Telephone. I installed the 9W7 few months ago. BTW, thanks for all your help!

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 65 77

VIN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E4DE8D1A25

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1930 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000908311133
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2240E4C58449

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92600FD880B06E493210041B108
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFAF7B95D77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 387426AD32D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 6D180A3A90372A04800800817000178445010086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 26116 444 99999
VCID: 356A2F9925C7

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 08090 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07E4HV 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 397223A909DF

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004LBVJ00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3502034CZZZM

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME086E444BZZZ2

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME101C2F39ZZZY

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME04233925ZZZK

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME506E711CZZZM

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0E32721CZZZI

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E8E8957841

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 387426AD32D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 070909F1000999
Coding: ED801F07001612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66C8B8D528E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T69KN04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF870B5D071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 387426AD32D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667561693 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2648F8D5E861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31621B89D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F661DF1C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32601485D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1118434
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C2ABC9C1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356A2F9925C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668230325
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32601485D4A9

1 Fault Found:
13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 164
Mileage: 16686 km
Date: 2017.14.15
Time: 10:38:57


----------



## Ivorbigun (Apr 10, 2011)

finklejag said:


> Hi Dana.
> 
> Did you find out a way to remove the shift indicator from the MFI?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it's on th menu on the dsi you dont need VAG com it's in the economy I think any way menu setting and go down the list


----------



## Ivorbigun (Apr 10, 2011)

Ivorbigun said:


> Do you know which byte and which bit I have searched and can not fond it in v10 or V 11.2 beta


I am still looking for the fog with high beams flash to pass which bit please tt my 2011
I have corner light fogs working with steering but the also work with indicators can I keep the steering but turn the corner lights off with indictors


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking for a little coding help from Dana or anyone else that's run into the following problem.

I recently removed and sold the stock Detroit wheels and tires from my 2010 GTI, and replaced them with a set that has no TPMS sensors.

I followed the how-to that's linked in the first post to move the TPMS monitoring to the ABS module, but it does not seem to have worked. The warning light on the dash does not go off.

Furthermore my car has a Tire Pressure module that shows errors (of course): No signal/communication.

I can't imagine how this change could be implemented without getting into the Tire Pressure module and doing some code changing there, but there's no mention of it in the how-to thread. There, all the code changes and resetting are done via the ABS module.

Any help would be appreciated! Auto-scan below.



> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
> Data version: 20101206
> 
> Sunday,17,April,2011,15:52:21:43405
> ...


----------



## joserogo (Feb 17, 2011)

If you can configure the Module 3 ABS, you must reset the eeprom and now coding the Module 17 Instruments changing the last "0" by "1". 

In your case, your Module 17 changes from 270F00 to 270F0*1*

and the warning light on the dash will appear at the ignition and when errors.

I hope I help you.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

snofrandy said:


> got it. Just to make sure, we're talking about the same thing, the "city" or "parking" light i'm referring to is the small 194 bulb inside the high-beam reflector, not the side marker light.
> 
> Also one last thing, here is the malfunction regarding the "13636352 - Control Module Not Coded" for 77-Telephone. I installed the 9W7 few months ago. BTW, thanks for all your help!
> 
> ...


Yes, you should find the city light and parking lights are on a single spliced circuit (per left and right sides) from the BCM to those bulbs in the wiring diagrams. The vehicles outside of the US/CA without side markers only have the "city" light wired to the parking circuit output of the module.

You may have this resolved but I made a page here: 13636352/U1013 - Control Module Not Coded 
VCDS should prompt you to use 12345 | 123 | 12345 when the WSC, Importer and Equip. #s are all zeros on a new module. 



Ivorbigun said:


> I am still looking for the fog with high beams flash to pass which bit please tt my 2011
> I have corner light fogs working with steering but the also work with indicators can I keep the steering but turn the corner lights off with indictors


Post the Auto-Scan from this 2011 TT with our current release.



davearm said:


> Looking for a little coding help from Dana or anyone else that's run into the following problem.
> 
> I recently removed and sold the stock Detroit wheels and tires from my 2010 GTI, and replaced them with a set that has no TPMS sensors.
> 
> ...





joserogo said:


> If you can configure the Module 3 ABS, you must reset the eeprom and now coding the Module 17 Instruments changing the last "0" by "1".
> 
> In your case, your Module 17 changes from 270F00 to 270F0*1*
> 
> ...


Yes the cluster coding was a problem on some 2010 MY vehicles, but that appears to be limited to the RoW market. The 2011 US vehicles had ABS based indirect TPMS and all of those clusters require the last bit of the coding to be modified or the light will not work on the dash.

http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f11...itoring-5-minutes-7k6-50164-3.html#post630104

See this thread and my explanation:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5264024-Several-faults-in-AutoScan...


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes the cluster coding was a problem on some 2010 MY vehicles, but that appears to be limited to the RoW market. The 2011 US vehicles had ABS based indirect TPMS and all of those clusters require the last bit of the coding to be modified or the light will not work on the dash.
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f11...itoring-5-minutes-7k6-50164-3.html#post630104
> 
> ...


Hi Dana,

I read the linked threads but I am still unsure about what coding changes I need to implement to get the indirect TPMS system operating properly, and the TPMS light on the dash extinguished. What I took from your post is that the change to the cluster module is NOT the route I need to go.

Can you tell from my auto-scan above what needs to be altered?

Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ivorbigun said:


> Do you know which byte and which bit I have searched and can not fond it in v10 or V 11.2 beta


Try 10.6.4 and if you cannot find the bit post the Auto-Scan from this vehicle.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html



neosten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already posted this on another thread, maybe in the wrong place, but here it goes.
> I retrofitted a bluetooth module (7P6 035 730 D) on my Seat Leon FR TDI 2009. Everything is working as it should except the battery and ipod icons. Instead I get two squares (but this last one I already asked to disable bluetooth audio, so no more right square ).
> ...


The blanks on the dash are shown on my US 2010 Gti with a retrofitted RNS (from the RCD) and retrofitted 9W7 (from the lowest 9W2) module. I doubt it is possible to remove them, since they are placeholders for additional features.

FWIW, I just realized when you put the telephone module into learning/searching mode one of those turns into an eye (like an eyeball) icon. I'll get a picture later because I was driving when I noticed this. I also have a brand new phone, so this may be related to that and not the car? 

I have enabled developer mode in the 9W7 unit, but have not noticed any additional features or menus.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

davearm said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I read the linked threads but I am still unsure about what coding changes I need to implement to get the indirect TPMS system operating properly, and the TPMS light on the dash extinguished. What I took from your post is that the change to the cluster module is NOT the route I need to go.
> 
> ...


Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) needs to go away, and he is a virtual address that's found in the coding/function of the 09 module ;-) This cluster coding should not need modified.


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) needs to go away, and he is a virtual address that's found in the coding/function of the 09 module ;-) This cluster coding should not need modified.


Got it. Which bit(s) and byte(s) in 09 do I need to change to make address 65 go away? Or will it be obvious once I get in there?

Thanks!


----------



## RizerGLI (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys, read most of this thread and cant see any info on the mk6 jetta, am i looking over it?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

davearm said:


> Got it. Which bit(s) and byte(s) in 09 do I need to change to make address 65 go away? Or will it be obvious once I get in there?
> 
> Thanks!


Use the long coding helper and you'll find it clearly marked as TPMS ;-)



RizerGLI said:


> Hey guys, read most of this thread and cant see any info on the mk6 jetta, am i looking over it?


Nope, you didn't miss anything. The Mk6 (IMO) was 2010 when the Tiguan, Eos, Golf, JSW and Jetta were all upgraded to the Mk6 style of electronics. So, the tweaks listed on the first page and in the Wiki are applicable to the 2010 Jetta and all other models up though current day.

Unfortunately, when the 2011 "Mk6" Jetta (when the body style actually changed) took the lower line diagnostic modules and is not on the same level. It shares the Polo type of BCM and comfort related modules and uses very few conventional MK6 VW modules. The documentation isn't as complete for these vehicles but you will see some of the coding using our current release.

When we have more info and feedback you should see the tweaks link at the top of this page come to life: VW Jetta (16/AJ) 2011+


----------



## Ivorbigun (Apr 10, 2011)

I have looked in v 10 6 4 and 11. 2 IAM having trouble just now posting a scan because this is an iPad and it does not accept the scan no matter what I do my Vcds is running on my old laptop which is not wifi we are in the middle of having the house rebuilt and have only 1 room we can use just now and all the computer stuff is packed away we have only had the fibre optic cable in 2 weeks as it was one of the 1 ST thing to be installed which is why I can access the forum I am trying to buy the iPad 2 64 wifi 3 g so I could take a photo of the screen and post that but it seems they are out of stock I am going to do a hundred mile trip this morning as I have found a iPad in stock the 2 has a camera will that be good enough a scene photo and as yet I don't know if the iPad will let you post photos on a forum
The long and the short of it is what you are saying here is nobody knows how to do it as I don't see any results on any thing other than adding extra light to a golf
As I can't do the scan and I know here if I don't post a scan no one will help!!!!!
Is ther a forum where people know about the VAG com Vcds or what ever it is using the iPad I can't keep going back to chech exact numbers or names so I just have to use the generic eg 10 . 3 .4. = 10. Or 11.2 beta = 11 as the message we be three pages long and I have no keyboard


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Use the long coding helper and you'll find it clearly marked as TPMS ;-)


Hi Dana, me again. I'm still not where I'm trying to be on this TPMS deal.

I switched off the TPMS bit in 09, and repeated the coding steps in the 03 ABS module, but still the warning light on the dash is lit.

My latest scan does show some new fault codes though -- in Instruments and CAN gateway -- so something's changing. Hope you can take a look and guide me a bit more.

Thanks!



> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
> Data version: 20110418
> 
> Friday,22,April,2011,08:24:43:43405
> ...


----------



## glowworm238 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just wanted to share some tweaks that I did today to my US 2010 GTI all located under the long coding of 09: Cent. Elect.

1. Byte 3: I selected everything other than bit 2 and bit 6. You probably know that it allows you to roll your windows and sunroof with the key fob, but bit 3 and 4 allow you to do it using your your lock switch or window switch if your without a key. All you have to do is hold the switch in the position for a few seconds

2. Byte 15: Select bit 5 and you can leave your lights in the on position and all the the lights will turn off including the parking lights. I have the Euro switch and it always annoyed me the headlights would turn off with the key but the parking lights would stay on.

3. Byte 27: I confirmed that selecting bit 2 allows you to install LED bulbs in your city lights without any errors


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ivorbigun said:


> Dana @ Ross-Tech said:
> 
> 
> > Ivorbigun said:
> ...


I don't know if this Flash to Pass option is possible, and the US Gti I have to compare it to does not have conventional halogen bulbs (like the Mk5 Golf) so FTP isn't a common request. The TT, A3, R8, etc.. use a BCM that's similar to the VW Golf, but not entirely.

I'd see if you have a Bit for "Fog Lights inactive with High Beams active" enabled. By default I would assume that is enabled and will block the use of fogs with high beams. If that option doesn't exist or doesn't have the desired results I'll need scan data ... and rather it be plain text so I don't have to manually type and tweak it.

I feel the homeowner pain, I haven't had a fully functional kitchen for nearly a month now and the new appliances are finally in and hooked up as of this weekend ;-) 




davearm said:


> Hi Dana, me again. I'm still not where I'm trying to be on this TPMS deal.
> 
> I switched off the TPMS bit in 09, and repeated the coding steps in the 03 ABS module, but still the warning light on the dash is lit.
> 
> ...


Dave, remove the address 65 - TPMS from the installation list so the Gateway isn't looking for him anymore if the module is "gone".



glowworm238 said:


> I just wanted to share some tweaks that I did today to my US 2010 GTI all located under the long coding of 09: Cent. Elect.
> 
> 1. Byte 3: I selected everything other than bit 2 and bit 6. You probably know that it allows you to roll your windows and sunroof with the key fob, but bit 3 and 4 allow you to do it using your your lock switch or window switch if your without a key. All you have to do is hold the switch in the position for a few seconds
> 
> ...


The Byte 27 tweak is generally found in Audis with LED DRL modules and the City / Parking lights seem to depend on the SWL in the BCM in a Golf. Prior to my update I could completely remove the city lights and not flag fault codes:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Rear-Fog.&p=67255287&viewfull=1#post67255287


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

2010 Passat

Anyone know where (or if) there is an way to change my turn signal convenience from 3 blinks to 4?

I have searched all thru VCDS and can't seem to find the coding for it.

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000005928212
Coding: 05848F1340041A00470000000F00000000285D435C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Part No: 3C1 955 419 B
Component: Wischer 111109 006 0208 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

rookie said:


> 2010 Passat
> 
> Anyone know where (or if) there is an way to change my turn signal convenience from 3 blinks to 4?
> 
> ...


No, you have the non BCM style of 09 module so the only options are off and on with 3 flashes.

The tweaks here should apply:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Jetta/Bora_(1K/5M)_Tweaks


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello! I have a question regarding Disabling DRL's for a 2011 JSW TDI. Can follow this VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks on this 2011 JSW TDI? I have someone that wants to disable DRL's on their 2011 JSW TDI. My Gut feeling is that I could use that VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks to disable the DRL's. Going to help out a fellow TDI'er since I have Vag-Com. Yes I do have HEX-USB+CAN which should work for a 2011 JSW TDI. BTW I will be send Ross-tech a thank you email about their products.


Thanks Weirdajs :thumbup:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

weirdajs said:


> Hello! I have a question regarding Disabling DRL's for a 2011 JSW TDI. Can follow this VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks on this 2011 JSW TDI? I have someone that wants to disable DRL's on their 2011 JSW TDI. My Gut feeling is that I could use that VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks to disable the DRL's. Going to help out a fellow TDI'er since I have Vag-Com. Yes I do have HEX-USB+CAN which should work for a 2011 JSW TDI. BTW I will be send Ross-tech a thank you email about their products.
> 
> 
> Thanks Weirdajs :thumbup:


Hi, 

Yes a JSW is a real Mk6 golf platform but let me explain the Jetta notes ....

The 2011 and newer (Mk6) Jetta Sedan uses a completely different BCM and some of those vehicles appear to have hardwired and module specific firmware for DRL settings. The coding documentation we have at this time is included in the current VCDS release. I have the 2010 Jetta Only thing noted at the top of the Mk6 Golf page ... but the 2011 Jetta tweaks are not complete due to the major differences: # VW Jetta (16/AJ) 2011+  

The confusing part here is the 2010 Jetta looked like a Mk5, but was a Golf Mk6 electronically with the exception of the older Airbag system. The 2010 VW JSW, Tiguan, Eos and Golf made the change at the same time but the Jetta Sedan took a (diagnostic) step backwards when they introduced the actual Mk6 platform in 2011. There isn't anything _wrong_ with this newer system, but it is a lower cost module, so the tweaks are limited, Steering wheel and all 4 door modules are integrated as sub-system slaves and not diagnostically accessible independently like the Golf models.

The HEX-USB+CAN is fine and the best interface we sell, so no worries there.

If you encounter any problems with the DRL settings post the complete Auto-Scan here and I'll look at it.


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey dana

I have a low line 2010 golf 5dr from canada. Is a trandline

The issue that i have is, the clock is in 24hr format/military format.

Is there a way to change it or have a code to change it?

Please help

This is the scan

VIN: xx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 4842 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C912286E2B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF370C5D61

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0017665
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB39144375

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6EFD00400007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 084 C HW: 1K0 937 084 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A1A90232AC400000081500004C441010086524D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2E7DC040C087

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 17120 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 1577 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.11
Time: 00:16:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A9FJ% 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957E31C09C9

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4B30004FZZZU

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4B24044FZZZ 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3623455EZZZX

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME0018457EZZZV

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME0E5B421FZZZS

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME1F10421FZZZG

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0001034
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 8225C4F0A49F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 860 H HW: 5K0 920 860 H
Component: KOMBI H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3147DB3CD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 050110F1001095
Coding: ED807F06000202000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69F7735C39E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF58C50BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147DB3CD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147DB3CD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245D430D4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 D HW: 1K0 035 161 D
Component: Radio DE2 020 0022 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7J6439984
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 20612E788A53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449D2282EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FEF2C25D1

No fault code found.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

EvilWabbit said:


> Hey dana
> 
> I have a low line 2010 golf 5dr from canada. Is a trandline
> 
> ...


This can be done from your MFI/MFD. Do you have a "rocker" type switch on the end of your wiper stalk? You should also have an OK/Reset button on the bottom of the wiper stalk. This will allow you to access the menu of your MFI/MFD.

With the key in the first position (engine running or not), you press and hold the rocker switch until the menu appears.
Use the rocker switch to select Setup and then press the OK/Reset button to open/enter setup.
Once there you should have several options. The Time section has the ability to set/unset 24 Hour and/or Daylight Save.

gap


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

iamgap said:


> This can be done from your MFI/MFD. Do you have a "rocker" type switch on the end of your wiper stalk? You should also have an OK/Reset button on the bottom of the wiper stalk. This will allow you to access the menu of your MFI/MFD.
> 
> With the key in the first position (engine running or not), you press and hold the rocker switch until the menu appears.
> Use the rocker switch to select Setup and then press the OK/Reset button to open/enter setup.
> ...


thx for the input
but my mfi/mfd is a very simple one, it does not show me any thing like what you told me. I can't even get to the setup screen.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

EvilWabbit said:


> thx for the input
> but my mfi/mfd is a very simple one, it does not show me any thing like what you told me. I can't even get to the setup screen.


Try looking in the Instrument Cluster > Adaptation choices for 12/24 hr. clock. If that doesn't work you may change the country to USA, but the Miles/Km and units will change as well ... and I doubt you want that.


----------



## MattTheCarNut (Aug 2, 2010)

Dana: I just bought a cable from you. Not sure how to "register" as an official user, but I have a question:

I'd like to have my LED taillights on ALL the time like my front Xenon DRLS. Is there a coding tweak for that? Thanks!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Matt,

We've actually already chatted via email, but you are already registered in our system because you purchased directly from us. If a user purchases from one of our authorized distributors, they need to register with us for support.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dana,

I ran a scan on my car a couple of days back and got two fault codes, one of which is a low tire pressure fault code that I took care of by myself. The other fault code is on the HVAC system, fault code 9477141 (Position Sensor for Air Distribution Flap Motor). Can you tell me what this is about? Thanks.

Below is the complete autoscan:

Tuesday,03,May,2011,18:26:50:50010
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 7970 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6EFD1E6E0007

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 J HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2601 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001011230259
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 1D1F09A2BD21

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492900FC881106EB921E0042B70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB273A4375

1 Fault Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 1940 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.07
Time: 16:26:13

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 32768
Count: 4608
Count: 16401
Count: 50433
Count: 0
Count: 512
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 3D5FE9221DE1

1 Fault Found:
9477141 - Position Sensor for Air Distribution Flap Motor 
B109C 15 [008] - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 2032 km
Date: 2002.14.10
Time: 16:14:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 G HW: 5K0 937 084 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B 011 0045 
Revision: BG011001 
Coding: 2D380E3F802F3EC400880081F50000C445000086535D0560648020200040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 364DF60E38D7

Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 06021 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01KHEC 
Coding: 00003044
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FD3209C9

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 1KM 959 339 HW: 1KM 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005H0PP00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME22166459ZZZS

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME72346659ZZZ-

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3511HSME584C1E25ZZZW

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3521HSME594C0A25ZZZT

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME002D4024ZZZ1

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME1B0D4A24ZZZM

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KA30002F
Coding: 188A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00192
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD360E7857

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Serial number: 0021194 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H23 0204 
Revision: X0023007 Serial number: 
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04203
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F43C36AC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 01021101200169
Coding: 352002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3147C512D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: IMMO H23 0204 
Revision: X0023007 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01200
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF5927EBCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669040668 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 28712876E263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H05 0011 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8426525
Coding: 040004210400000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1E7F55241D9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0001967044
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DB9BC7BA63B5

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005391090 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449CC062EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 01021101200169
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFC3836A870D

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H02 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H02 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0001945259
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DC99C4A666BB

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005354381 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669160057
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CA1ED4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I ran a scan on my car a couple of days back and got two fault codes, one of which is a low tire pressure fault code that I took care of by myself. The other fault code is on the HVAC system, fault code 9477141 (Position Sensor for Air Distribution Flap Motor). Can you tell me what this is about? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hello,

That fault looks directly related to a faulty sensor, which should be under warranty if faulty. I do not have any repair manual / component locations handy at this time. 

Try running the Basic Settings "Adapt flap end stops" and see if that fault switches to intermittent and clears out. You should also see several "Air Distribution" Advanced Measuring Blocks which will show live readings of that sensor.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hello,
> 
> That fault looks directly related to a faulty sensor, which should be under warranty if faulty. I do not have any repair manual / component locations handy at this time.
> 
> Try running the Basic Settings "Adapt flap end stops" and see if that fault switches to intermittent and clears out. You should also see several "Air Distribution" Advanced Measuring Blocks which will show live readings of that sensor.


Thanks Dana, will try that.


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi again. How do I activate that when contacting the indicators for speed and engine plant placed by the end position and back. For example, both
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5MfR5CxKjE&feature=related

whether this is to edit the VAG-COM or is it all in the program. This is a Golf GTI MK6


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> Hi again. How do I activate that when contacting the indicators for speed and engine plant placed by the end position and back. For example, both
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5MfR5CxKjE&feature=related
> 
> whether this is to edit the VAG-COM or is it all in the program. This is a Golf GTI MK6


Hello,

That should be "Staging" but not all clusters support it. Look in the Adaptation options in the 17-Instrument cluster module:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde..._(5K/52)_Tweaks#.5B17.5D_-_Instrument_Cluster


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi again I have a problem with a friend's car. I installed by the original ice rear lights of License plate. Spare part number is 1K8943021B. Part of the original for vw golf 6 2009 +
Or how can I edit that will not be burning light bulb blown, the testers I already unplugged that should not be checked but still does not work. Whether an additional encoding 18 bits?


http://shop.ahw-shop.de/images/articles/1a1ad2959c7e5e9bcb888de8bb379e9c_5.jpg


[url]http://www.shrani.si/f/2v/Si/1oLrlZyR/kaloper2.jpg[/url] [/ img]



[code] Wednesday, 18 May, 2011,08:21:07:25310
VCDs Version: Release 10.6.4
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 J
Component AND / OR Version: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615
Software Coding: 4C180A3A8825F3C050880088740089EC437D0488776D8DB0E4800824A040
Work Shop Code: WSC 07149
VCID: 38742C2E32C3

Advanced Identification
Identification: HRE-HER
Revision: 00103 AD
Date: 06:08:10
Manufacturer number: P404
Test Stand number: 1132
Flash Status
Attempts Programming (application): 0
Successful Attempts (application): 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: ----.--.--
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Software
BAP: 01:04:01
Diagnosis: 01:00:01
CAN: 01:46:00
TP 2.0: 03:04:00
KWP2000: 03:00:00
Osek-OS: 04:02:00
Osek Net: 03.70.03
LIN 2.0: 03.08.7B
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 937 087 J
Workshop System Name: J519
VCDs Info:
Labels: 1K0-937-08X-09.clb[/code]


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dules said:


> Hi again I have a problem with a friend's car. I installed by the original ice rear lights of License plate. Spare part number is 1K8943021B. Part of the original for vw golf 6 2009 +
> Or how can I edit that will not be burning light bulb blown, the testers I already unplugged that should not be checked but still does not work. Whether an additional encoding 18 bits?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

How do you activate the emergency flash in hard breaking conditions?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

cmrnowlin said:


> How do you activate the emergency flash in hard breaking conditions?


ABS signal wakes the system up so that all your signals lights up. Turns front and rear along with mirror turns (if applicable). 






BMWs system is a little different but same effect


----------



## poulaki33 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey guys
Hellppppppp
I have 25k 2010 GTI and all of a Sudden no Air is coming out from my vents - NO heat, no AC, no nothing 

I scanned and here is the result:


I noticed this right off the bat:
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010


Friday,20,May,2011,17:09:07:07648
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ6AW110758 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 71C71CAF112F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92300FA881206E9932100413008
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF309F5D77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0541 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC40088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 17080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 93
Mileage: 25073 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D078MZI 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957E48F09DF

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2B37014AZZZV

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7F611449ZZZ+

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME22182E20ZZZM

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME22313326ZZZE

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME05112100ZZZT

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME112D2100ZZZ/

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D1218B7255

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4120K098200753
Coding: E9817F06500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66ED7FF328E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667521961 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D3FF3E861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF814F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147DCAFD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F43DAD7C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198614266
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3F2F7AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF814F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FE8BF25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668139717
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

1 Fault Found:
13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 13298 km
Date: 2010.14.19
Time: 10:28:57


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Friday,20,May,2011,17:17:35:07648
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ6AW110758 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 71C71CAF112F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92300FA881206E9932100413008
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF309F5D77

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BD HW: 5K0 907 044 BD
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6EFD07D30011

1 Fault Found:
9485831 - Air Blower 
B10BE 07 [009] - Mechanical Failure
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 25071 km
Date: 2019.14.23
Time: 15:24:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 F HW: 1K0 937 087 F
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0541 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC40088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 17080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 93
Mileage: 25073 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D078MZI 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957E48F09DF

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2B37014AZZZV

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7F611449ZZZ+

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME22182E20ZZZM

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME22313326ZZZE

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME05112100ZZZT

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME112D2100ZZZ/

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D1218B7255

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 5223 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4120K098200753
Coding: E9817F06500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66ED7FF328E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667521961 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D3FF3E861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF814F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147DCAFD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F43DAD7C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198614266
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3F2F7AFEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2109 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 A HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H02 0380 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J3155008
Coding: 240500000100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 21672CEF814F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 13504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.04
Time: 16:42:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449D5BB2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FE8BF25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668139717
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245D3A3D4A9

3 Faults Found:
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 4864 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground
 Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 4864 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 196
Mileage: 13298 km
Date: 2010.14.19
Time: 10:28:57


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

poulaki33 said:


> Hey guys
> Hellppppppp
> I have 25k 2010 GTI and all of a Sudden no Air is coming out from my vents - NO heat, no AC, no nothing
> 
> ...


These two would concern me. Under 36K should be under warranty, so I would visit a stealership that you trust most.

The open circuit reference in 09 is probably the 08 that cannot be reached.


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

poulaki33 said:


> Hey guys
> Hellppppppp
> I have 25k 2010 GTI and all of a Sudden no Air is coming out from my vents - NO heat, no AC, no nothing





iamgap said:


> These two would concern me. Under 36K should be under warranty, so I would visit a stealership that you trust most.
> 
> The open circuit reference in 09 is probably the 08 that cannot be reached.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 30 is battery power and the lack of communication to the HVAC (in the first scan) and the lack of blower operation all point to low voltage or a blown fuse. I would send that to the dealer even if its a simple blown fuse ... the blower motor may be faulty because fuses don't just blow for no reason. It would be a lot better if they document / diagnose / repair under warranty ;-)


----------



## Ivorbigun (Apr 10, 2011)

Ivorbigun said:


> I have looked in v 10 6 4 and 11. 2 IAM having trouble just now posting a scan because this is an iPad and it does not accept the scan no matter what I do my Vcds is running on my old laptop which is not wifi we are in the middle of having the house rebuilt and have only 1 room we can use just now and all the computer stuff is packed away we have only had the fibre optic cable in 2 weeks as it was one of the 1 ST thing to be installed which is why I can access the forum I am trying to buy the iPad 2 64 wifi 3 g so I could take a photo of the screen and post that but it seems they are out of stock I am going to do a hundred mile trip this morning as I have found a iPad in stock the 2 has a camera will that be good enough a scene photo and as yet I don't know if the iPad will let you post photos on a forum
> The long and the short of it is what you are saying here is nobody knows how to do it as I don't see any results on any thing other than adding extra light to a golf
> As I can't do the scan and I know here if I don't post a scan no one will help!!!!!
> Is ther a forum where people know about the VAG com Vcds or what ever it is using the iPad I can't keep going back to chech exact numbers or names so I just have to use the generic eg 10 . 3 .4. = 10. Or 11.2 beta = 11 as the message we be three pages long and I have no keyboard


ok here you are the house is nearly finished I now have electric and Fibre optic phone


Sunday,29,May,2011,19:02:07:06095
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418
LS26



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8P0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 20 22 25 26 2E 37 42 44 46 47 4C
52 55 56 61 77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J0B1007029 Mileage: 6550km/4069miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
20-High Beam Assist. -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFGB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 DT HW: 03L 906 018 DT
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H22 7766 
Revision: 42H22--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J6FNQ00E
Coding: 00190012042700080000
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DT 003004
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018DT.rod
VCID: 7F088455576D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 B HW: 8J0 614 517 B
Component: ESP MK60E1 0010 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0083827
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2C528319F69B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 BA HW: 8J0 820 043 BA
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0110 
Revision: 00H09006 Serial number: 00000001160703
Coding: 1049876
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 66C6313128F7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 H HW: 8P0 907 063 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H 106 0615 
Revision: 00106 AD 
Coding: 46000B2FE005F1202070E8E80180894C527E59FA3020D128DC 000E440045
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 397CAA4D09C9

Part No SW: 8J2 955 119 A HW: 8J2 955 119 
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0070 
Coding: 00FD10

Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02492C

Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H0 H03 0030 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 8P0-919-475-7X1.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 G HW: 8P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0120 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 93641019102174
Coding: 00000B
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 428ECDA1641F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H03 0020 
Revision: 93H03002 Serial number: 0036K004MCJ0 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F9FCEA4DC949

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0003041
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4686D1B14837

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 R HW: 8J0 920 980 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0590 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: 2246J003000719
Coding: 0277428
Shop #: WSC 00720 210 91789
VCID: 408AC7A96A13

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H33 5304 
Revision: H33 Serial number: 260810F2001488
Coding: E9B31F2650065204005101
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 316C926DD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 20: High Beam Assist. (J844) Labels: 8K0-857-511.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 857 511 G HW: 8J0 857 511 G
Component: FLA H03 0004 
Revision: AA002001 
Coding: 02028A64747464545425363E
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 34629B792EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 B HW: 0BR 907 554 B
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3017 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4482CBB97E0B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 R HW: 8J0 920 980 R
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0590 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: AUX7Z0J6FNQ00E
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 408AC7A96A13

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 D
Component: 256 VSG TT H17 0150 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 408AC7A96A13

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (R199) Labels: 8T0-035-785.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 785 HW: 8P0 035 785 
Component: SG ext.Player H08 0100 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 020202
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: F4E2DB79EE2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD402034
Coding: 0619725
Shop #: WSC 00720 210 91789
VCID: 2B508005F395

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J7 959 801 M HW: 8J7 959 801 M
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0004661
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4686D1B14837

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 236 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3778AC753FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000019514
Coding: 0146333
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2544763D9571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 C HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J793 RKA+ H03 0190 
Revision: 00000275 Serial number: 00002750002188
Coding: 0604100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 326E9D61D4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J7 959 802 M HW: 8J7 959 802 M
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0004660
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4798DCB54F3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P3 907 357 B
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C72B35906FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD402034
Coding: 0619725
Shop #: WSC 00720 210 91789
VCID: 2B508005F395

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H33 5304 
Serial number: 260810F2001488
Coding: 030201FE
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: F4E2DB79EE2B

Part No SW: 8X0 915 181 HW: 8X0 915 181 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P1 862 335 HW: 8P1 862 335 
Component: FSE_256x BT H41 0650 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005222899
Coding: 0011402
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F4E2DB79EE2B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ivorbigun said:


> ok here you are the house is nearly finished I now have electric and Fibre optic phone
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
> ...


Thanks for the scan. Were you looking for front fogs with high-beams (which appears to be enabled) or a flash to pass that is not operated on the high-beam / Xenon shutter?


----------



## F33L (Jun 19, 2010)

*Please, how to enable coming home and leaving home features in Jetta MY2010*

Hi, I'm living in Mexico City, I had buy a Jetta 2.0T DSG 2010 a couple years ago, i learn in this forum that my car is esencialy a MK6 with MK5 apperience... I had install the euroswitch with 'auto' function, and coded with VDCS 10.6 with help from a friend, but we can't enabling CH&LH yet; my cluster is white and the functions appear in Lights&Conf menu, but this functions don't works.
How can I do for enabling, anyone have a idea?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 B HW: 5K0 937 087 B
Component: BCM PQ35 H 008 0019 
Revision: BK008001 
Coding: 6D200B3FB06F3AE4004A000000000D300568060651008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 14470 993 75790

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 871 HW: 1K8 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H05 0207 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 471F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00150
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I tried to enable 'stage' in adaptation from module-17, but this appear as 'not readable'

Have a nice week!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Staging isn't possible on all clusters so this may not be possible. 

Coming and Leaving Home depend on the vehicle configuration, specifically the RLS (if equipped), Auto headlight switch and coding. Please edit the above post with a complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle so I can see the complete configuration. 

We should have another update available soon, but for now 10.6.4 and the Beta are available here:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html#Download


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dana and others,

i bought a new Golf GTi, due to arrive next week, so i get my RNS510 navi out of the car and build in the original RNS310, it is asking about a safe code, i don't understand why because the car came original with the RNS310 so it's been activated 2 years ago by the VW fabric.......
My problem is that i cannot find the coding card, is it possible to activated the RNS310 with the ross tech cable?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Dana and others,
> 
> i bought a new Golf GTi, due to arrive next week, so i get my RNS510 navi out of the car and build in the original RNS310, it is asking about a safe code, i don't understand why because the car came original with the RNS310 so it's been activated 2 years ago by the VW fabric.......
> My problem is that i cannot find the coding card, is it possible to activated the RNS310 with the ross tech cable?


No, VCDS cannot retrieve that code. If you have a good relationship with the dealer you can use VCDS to retrieve the serial number (using Advanced ID) and give it to them with the VIN. The same # is also found on the outside of the unit , and either way they will run it online and get the code.


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

Is there a reference for measuring blocks for 2010 golf TDI? As in what the groups and figures represent? I tried to log my drive to work this morning but don't really know what I am looking at. I was able to open in vag scope but still don't really know what I am looking at. I would like to see a few basic engine parameters like boost intake air temp coolant temp rpm speed oil temp oil pressure cat temp or egt. 

Thanks.


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

Saturday,25,June,2011,20:05:14:02161
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64)
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWNM7AJXAW294824 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6473 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77F6F87F7FA6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492B00FE881302E6921D0042300000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F4FB4372B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EAF27765AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A3E90272AC48088008570008D0441050086534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 45489 142 88349
VCID: 356A3277252A

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19011 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0ADNRJ 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39723E470932

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
 Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F4FB4372B8

Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3C7C27530600

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 250110F2001818
Coding: E9817F07500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D2AE073912

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD0510BBC14

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667172482 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2648E53BE88C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K3025005
Coding: 040700000100008600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EFC2F9BBE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336E0C6F2B5E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31620667D142

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198832251
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7D6283FAF06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260096BD444

1 Fault Found:
00110 - Right Mirror Turn Signal Lamp (L132) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C0F732E50

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K3025005
Coding: 040700000100008600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EFC2F9BBE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346C0F732E50

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356A3277252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356A3277252A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000329338180
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A50110BFC94

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

*block map of 2010 golf tdi @ idle*

;03L-906-019-CL --- Engine 
;Component:R4 2	0L EDC G000SG 6473 Coding:0050072 
;Saturday	25	June	2011	20:01:01:02161 
;VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64) Data version: 20100630 

Group	Field 1	Data type	Field 2	Data type	Field 3	Data type	Field 4	Data type
1	897 /min	RPM	11.3 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	336.0 bar	Pressure	18.9°C	Temperature
2	897 /min	RPM	0.00%	Load 0 01 1	Bin. Bits	18.9°C	Temperature
3	897 /min	RPM	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	305.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	54.50%	Load
4	897 /min	RPM	4.7 °ATDC	Ign. Timing	525	(no units)	296.0 bar	Pressure
5	897 /min	RPM	15.9 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	48	(no units)	18.9°C	Temperature
6	0.0 km/h	Speed	101000	Bin. Bits	0.0 km/h	Speed	10000001	Bin. Bits
7	17.1°C	Temperature  16.2°C	Temperature	18.9°C	Temperature
8	897 /min	RPM	0.0 Nm	Torque	186.0 Nm	Torque	114.0 Nm	Torque
9	897 /min	RPM	-1280.0 Nm	Torque	615.0 Nm	Torque	114.0 Nm	Torque
10	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	969.0 mbar	Absolute Pres.	969.0 mbar	Absolute Pres.	0.00%	Load
11	897 /min	RPM	1030.2 mbar	Absolute Pres.	969.0 mbar	Absolute Pres.	100.00%	Load
12	10110000	Bin. Bits	2.52 s	Time	13.91 V	Voltage	18.9°C	Temperature
13	-0.14 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.19 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	-0.14 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.05 mg/str	Inj. Quantity
15	897 /min	RPM	66.0 Nm	Torque	1.47 l/h	Fuel Consump.	0.0 Nm	Torque
16	40.20%	Lambda	0	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	13.76 V	Voltage
17	36	(no units)	-0.01	(no units) 
18	897 /min	RPM	17.1°C	Temperature	4	(no units)	3	(no units)
19	897 /min	RPM	-17.85	(no units)	296.0 bar	Pressure 
20	897 /min	RPM	336.0 bar	Pressure	328.0 bar	Pressure	18.10%	Lambda
21	897 /min	RPM	328.0 bar	Pressure	320.0 bar	Pressure	26.80%	Lambda
22	897 /min	RPM	111000	Bin. Bits	111000	Bin. Bits	111000	Bin. Bits
23	897 /min	RPM	4.3 °ATDC	Ign. Timing	505	(no units)	3	(no units)
24	897 /min	RPM	2.8 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	320	(no units)	312.0 bar	Pressure
25	897 /min	RPM	9.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	255	(no units)	352.0 bar	Pressure
26	897 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0	(no units)	336.0 bar	Pressure
27	897 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0	(no units)	352.0 bar	Pressure
28	897 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0	(no units)	344.0 bar	Pressure
29	897 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0	(no units)	336.0 bar	Pressure
30	0.760 V	Voltage	0.380 V	Voltage 0 01 1	Bin. Bits	0.00%	Load
31	5E8B	Voltage 
32	897 /min	RPM	1030.2 mbar	Absolute Pres.	969.0 mbar	Absolute Pres.	94.70%	Lambda
33	897 /min	RPM	180.0°C	Temperature	1	(no units)	1	(no units)
34	897 /min	RPM	100.00%	Load	99.40%	Lambda	94.70%	Lambda
35	897 /min	RPM	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	305.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	25.90%	Load
36	897 /min	RPM	26.30%	Load	26.00%	Lambda	-22.10%	Lambda
38	897 /min	RPM	55.30%	Load	55.20%	Lambda	-12.60%	Lambda
39	897 /min	RPM	320.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	16.2°C	Temperature	4.70%	Lambda
40	897 /min	RPM	100.00%	Load	99.40%	Lambda	4.70%	Lambda
41	6 ohms	Resistance	0.000 V	Voltage	-1.26	(no units)	1	(no units)
42	-1.26	(no units)	1.60%	Lambda	3.300 V	Voltage	1.79	(no units)
43	0	(no units)	17.1°C	Temperature	0	Bin. Bits	0.000 V	Voltage
44	897 /min	RPM	11001000	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
45	18.9°C	Temperature	21.60%	Load	14.20%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda
46	17.1°C	Temperature	18.9°C	Temperature	16.2°C	Temperature	0	Bin. Bits
47	94.5°C	Temperature	16.2°C	Temperature	0.00%	Load	15.00%	Lambda
48	897 /min	RPM	5865 /min	RPM	0	Bin. Bits	1270.0 Nm	Torque
50	897 /min	RPM	11.8 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.00 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	10	Bin. Bits
51	897 /min	RPM	445 /min	RPM	48	(no units)	-0.9°KW	Idle Stabilization
52	897 /min	RPM	0xFF00	Hex Value	0xFF00	Hex Value	23.4°C	Temperature
53	0	Bin. Bits	100	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	100	Bin. Bits
54	1	(no units)	2507 /min	RPM	26.9 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.00 mg/str	Inj. Quantity
59	897 /min	RPM	72.0 Nm	Torque	48.0 Nm	Torque	9.0 Nm	Torque
60	48.0 Nm	Torque	-51.0 Nm	Torque	18.0 Nm	Torque	42.60%	Lambda
62	897 /min	RPM	11.8 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
63	0 /min	RPM	0 /min	RPM	0 /min	RPM	0 /min	RPM
64	0.84	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)
65	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	0.98	(no units)	1.01	(no units)
66	1045.5 mbar	Pressure	969.0 mbar	Pressure	30.6	(no units)	0	Bin. Bits
67	897 /min	RPM	100.00%	Load	99.40%	Lambda	12.60%	Lambda
68	897 /min	RPM	100.00%	Load	99.40%	Lambda	9.50%	Lambda
69	10111000	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits	10111000	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits
70	10111000	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits 1	(no units)
71	11111111	Bin. Bits	1111	Bin. Bits 
72	16	(no units)	-1	(no units)	3	(no units) 
73	9	(no units)	1	(no units)	6	(no units) 
74	17	(no units)	5	(no units)	8	(no units) 
75	4	(no units)	-1	(no units)	0	(no units) 
78	897 /min	RPM	30.6	(no units)	5 mbar	Pressure	100.20%	Lambda
79	897 /min	RPM	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	5 mbar	Pressure	99.40%	Lambda
80	BPG-810 15.01.10 12H03--- 1236 0024	RPM 
81	WVWNM7AJXAW294824 RPM 
82	0000000000000 00.00.00 78 79 RPM 
85	37930 km	Mileage	52	Count	775	Count	2803	Count
86	111010	Bin. Bits	1110	Bin. Bits	11000000	Bin. Bits	11000000	Bin. Bits
87	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits 
89	0	Bin. Bits	1111	Bin. Bits	11101011	Bin. Bits	1000011	Bin. Bits
90	897 /min	RPM	11.5 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	305.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	1	Bin. Bits
91	323.85	(no units)	-326.4	(no units)	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	2.55	(no units)
93	0	Bin. Bits	1.38	(no units)	30.6	(no units)	45.9	(no units)
95	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	2	(no units) 
96	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits	13.76 V	Voltage
97	0 mbar	Pressure	0 mbar	Pressure	3 mbar	Pressure	3 mbar	Pressure
98	897 /min	RPM	16.2°C	Temperature	310.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev. 
99	897 /min	RPM	186.0°C	Temperature	90.0°C	Temperature	48.0°C	Temperature
100	48.0°C	Temperature	30.0°C	Temperature	3 mbar	Pressure	0 mbar	Pressure
101	897 /min	RPM	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
102	0	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
103	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
104	0xFF01	Hex Value	0xFF21	Hex Value	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
105	1	Bin. Bits	1	(no units)	30.0°C	Temperature	30.6	(no units)
107	44.7 39.9 18.9 
108	18 ml	milliliters 
109	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits 
110 110	Bin. Bits	0.0 km/h	Speed 
111	897 /min	RPM	0.0 km/h	Speed	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
112	2.1	(no units)	-660.0 Nm	Torque	-1280.0 Nm	Torque	0.0 Nm	Torque
113	110	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
114	255	(no units)	255	(no units)	2.1	(no units)	0	(no units)
115	246	(no units)	12.0°C	Temperature	-276.0°C	Temperature	0	(no units)
118	0.80%	Lambda	-1.60%	Lambda	1110110	Bin. Bits	0.988 V	Voltage
119	0.00%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	0	Bin. Bits	4.332 V	Voltage
120	-0.80%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	1110110	Bin. Bits	0.760 V	Voltage
121	-3.90%	Lambda	1.60%	Lambda	100	Bin. Bits	3.268 V	Voltage
123	-0.80%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	100	Bin. Bits	2.508 V	Voltage
124 0	Bin. Bits 
125 ABS 1 Instruments 1 Airbag 1 
126	HVAC 1 
127 St. Wheel 1 
128	Gateway 1 
136	10 ohms	Resistance	-1.28	(no units)	-1.27	(no units)	1	(no units)
137	-1.27	(no units)	1.60%	Lambda	3.300 V	Voltage	1.79	(no units)
138	0	(no units)	17.1°C	Temperature	0	Bin. Bits	0.000 V	Voltage
139	897 /min	RPM	11001000	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
140	63.0 Nm	Torque	66.0 Nm	Torque	63.0 Nm	Torque	66.0 Nm	Torque
141	48.0 bar	Absolute Pres.	48.0 bar	Absolute Pres.	47.0 bar	Absolute Pres.	48.0 bar	Absolute Pres.
142	-1.6	(no units)	-1.4	(no units)	-1.8	(no units)	-1.5	(no units)
143	13.5 °ATDC	Ign. Timing	13.5 °ATDC	Ign. Timing	13.1 °ATDC	Ign. Timing	13.5 °ATDC	Ign. Timing
144	11.3 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	11.3 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	11.3 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	11.3 °BTDC	Ign. Timing
145	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing
146	-2.4	(no units)	0.4	(no units)	-0.8	(no units)	2	(no units)
147	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
148	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
149	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
150	0.005°	Angle	0.000°	Angle	0.001°	Angle	0.001°	Angle
166	0.005°	Angle	0.000°	Angle	0.001°	Angle	0.001°	Angle
171 0.23	(no units) 
214	234.0°C	Temperature	108.0°C	Temperature	60.0°C	Temperature	18.0°C	Temperature
215	18.0°C	Temperature 
216	0xFF00	Hex Value	0xFF21	Hex Value	0xFF00	Hex Value	0xFF01	Hex Value
217	0 0 0 0 
218	0 0	(no units)
219	-276.0°C	Temperature	-276.0°C	Temperature	0.0 km/h	Speed	0.0 km/h	Speed
220	0	(no units) 0	(no units)
221	0.84	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)
222	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	0.98	(no units)	1.01	(no units)
223	1045.5 mbar	Pressure	969.0 mbar	Pressure	30.6	(no units)	45.9	(no units)
225	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
226	0	(no units) 0	(no units)	0	(no units)
227	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
228	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
229 0	(no units)	0	(no units)
240 1.9 l	Tank Cont.	30 km	Mileage	60	(no units)
241	18 ml	milliliters	4.2 0 
242	0 0 km	Mileage	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
243	0	(no units) 6.97	(no units)	0	(no units)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

You are using an outdated version of VCDS, the latest Release/Beta should have what you are looking for.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

That worked perfectly, I now have
More info than I know what to do with, big thanks!


----------



## sarason (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi folks I have a B6 Passat (2008) TDI.

I want to have my DRL`S to use the high beam like some Audis do and new golfs. I have gone into long coding but the only option is for DRLS North America and Scandanavia. I have searched everywhere but I cannot find it.

I have version 9.08.

Thanks.


----------



## robbie123 (Jul 5, 2011)

*led tail lights*

hi i have just purchased a 2009 golf gtd and i have fitted the led r tail lights but it is coming up a fault 
the dealership has said i need to change the ecm code but im not sure on what one needs to be changed my code is 
48180A3A9025F10044080080540001E441510088636D8D60648000000000

any information will be great 

robbie


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

*TPMS status on Mk6 Golf MFD?*

Hi Dana:

I would like to see if I could get the tire pressure status for each tire to show up in the MFI Display on my '10 Golf GTI like it does on a VW CC and other VW products.

I have looked in BCM and TPMS modules, but have come up empty so far. 

Any ideas that you might have on how to code this would be appreciated.

Here is the module dump for the car:


Tuesday,05,July,2011,11:12:15:07081
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWHD9AJ8AW278842 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70E4D4DA1A33

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 B HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2113 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000912280830
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 142CB84A4EEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49290002881306E8921B0041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AF0F6F24C4F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EAE5CE6551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 4F180A3F98272AC48008008174008D0447051F86435D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356A25CE25D1

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 08011 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 229
Mileage: 31104 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.19
Time: 11:07:42

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.95 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A8LZK 
Coding: 00003032
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 397229FE09C9

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004YFDN00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME6D59514EZZZ7

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME484D514EZZZ4

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3E164608ZZZX

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME2C484635ZZZ-

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME0B65601FZZZK

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME4D597F1FZZZ3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E8E2C27857

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 397229FE09C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 080110F1001928
Coding: ED817F07504612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D2B9BE39E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD046B2BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667752455 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2648F282E877

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6352136
Coding: 040700400100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EEB969B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 316211DED1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 316211DED1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198831484
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7D63F86AFFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
 Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C18CA2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C18CA2EAB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6352136
Coding: 040700400100009600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EEB969B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346C18CA2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356A25CE25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356A25CE25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668195184
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 32601ED2D4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

robbie123 said:


> hi i have just purchased a 2009 golf gtd and i have fitted the led r tail lights but it is coming up a fault
> the dealership has said i need to change the ecm code but im not sure on what one needs to be changed my code is
> 48180A3A9025F10044080080540001E441510088636D8D60648000000000
> 
> ...


Start here:

LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog

Lots of good information and examples you can try.

It will be byte 18 *bolded* in the example:

48180A3A9025F10044080080540001E44151*00*88636D8D60648000000000


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Orient Express said:


> Hi Dana:
> 
> I would like to see if I could get the tire pressure status for each tire to show up in the MFI Display on my '10 Golf GTI like it does on a VW CC and other VW products.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The Golf/Jetta platform use TPMS without Wheel Position Recognition. So, the short answer is no to the cluster display. The only thing it shows is tire too low but nothing in any more detail.

On older Mk5 platforms with a conventional 09 and separate 46 module, the 46 module doubles as TPMS. The same antenna used for locking and unlocking the doors with the remote is shared for TPMS signals. In that case 65 is a virtual address of 46.

The BCM equipped vehicles have 09 and 46 modules incorporated, and on 2010 US market vehicles 65 is also an internal function/virtual address of the BCM. 2011 and newer went to ABS based and do not have sensors at all in the wheels. 

This tech tip may be useful in the future if you have problems:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_TPMS_Systems_without_Wheel_Position_Recognition



Orient Express said:


> Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
> Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
> Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090
> Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667752455
> ...


Off topic, but there is a dealer SWL 0240 flash for that MDI.


----------



## SIMPLE_JOHN (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Dana.. I scan my car today and I found this code. I need help! TY*

Tuesday,12,July,2011,13:31:48:58662 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64) 

2 Faults Found: 

000566 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Implausible Signal 
P0236 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Mileage: 44501 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2018.14.11 
Time: 18:13:28 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 871 /min 
Load: 27.4 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 96.0°C 
Temperature: 59.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.335 V 

008567 - Bank 1; System Too Lean off Idle 
P2177 - 000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 44205 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2018.14.09 
Time: 18:46:42 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2734 /min 
Load: 20.0 % 
Speed: 112.0 km/h 
Temperature: 99.0°C 
Temperature: 46.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.589 V 


Readiness: 0010 0001


----------



## vmottawa (Jul 13, 2011)

*Door chime is not disabled via VCDS*

Hi, 

I have a 2011 Jetta TDI and its a Canadian model. 

I changed the country of origin from Canada to Great Britain in the Instrument module but this did not stop the door chime. 

Can you help me? 

Here is a full scan with my county of origin set to Canada: 

Thursday,14,July,2011,18:26:23:13682 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 
Data version: 20110418 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 6N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 44 56 77 

VIN: 3VWLL7AJ8BM043387 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 PB HW: 03L 906 019 DA 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 8216 
Revision: 12H13--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 74C909796E2B 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2210 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001009030867 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 18111DC95203 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492600FD8D0E02EC92200042210000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 76CD33717857 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0139125423 
Coding: 030C0C 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010 
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod 
VCID: 334BCA652BA5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb 
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q 
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000156112 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2E7DDB11C087 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 C HW: 5C0 937 087 A 
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0226 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 03311328100352 
Coding: 62994BBB08210F0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2D7FDC1DCD81 

Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M 
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3463 
Coding: 820000 

Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P 
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3463 
Coding: 820000 

Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000 

Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 020000 

Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D 
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3463 
Coding: 800000 

Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D 
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3463 
Coding: 800000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E 
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTD08D9V- 
Coding: 00003932 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3449C9792EAB 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1000001RCS0- 
Coding: 303143 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME57556357ZZZ- 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME42560158ZZZP 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME102B500DZZZL 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME2C22500DZZZQ 

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME69535E0DZZZ6 

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A 
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME0C5A5E0DZZZB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5C6 920 850 C HW: 5C6 920 850 C 
Component: KOMBI H07 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 370800 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2977280DF969 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb 
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A 
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226 
Coding: 102200 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: F0C185699A33 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0406 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAF59701BCEF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A 
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0220 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000056619004 
Coding: 4900000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001 
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2E7DDB11C087 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668701093 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 27732E35EF7D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 3147C06DD1B9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3128804 
Coding: 2100040002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 61E7702DC1D9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668640546 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3245CF61D4BF 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana & Adjego 

a friend wants to retrofit LED's lights on the back of his car, i want to help him and do the coding, wich coding (in byte 18??) do i need? 
He has halogeen lights (so no xenon) and this are the specs; 

VW AG 1K0 937 086 
BC-Module S0358 / H020 
HELLA KGaA Made in Romania 10.03.09 00020000 
5DK 009 653-00 HRE 09069 P401 1312 

His car is from 7-2009, a Volkswagen Golf GTi, 

hope you can help me, 

Nice weekend, 

greetings Ron


----------



## gillouxx (Mar 31, 2011)

@golfgti6 

You can put 15 of 22 in the byte 18 but it will not change anything because of the BCM, your friend need a new BCM with a number startin' with S05xxx of S06xxx


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you sure? 

My GTi is from 6-2009 and i put in (from right to left) 100 and it works fine without blub errors.....


----------



## BoOTss (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Dana, 

I installed *OEM* LED license plate lights 1K8943021B on my 2010 Golf GTD, here is my coding: 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 *0615* 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 48180A3FE837F3C0408800803400092443550088737D8120648000200040 

I un-checked Module09, Byte 23, Bit 6 but the bulb out warning still comes after 4sec once lights are on. 

I have rode something about checking Byte 17 bit 7 on german forum but i dont understand...(this is the link: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-...g-im-style-nachruestbar-t3034756.html?page=22) 

As this bit 7 is unknown in VCDS, can I try to edit the 01010101 into 11010101 is that risky?? 
Many thanks!


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Today someone with a Golf GTD MY2012 came by. I was not able to code the DRL's both at the front and the back. Last week i was able to code it on a Golf R-Line. Coding i used was 45 for Byte 18. 

Did something change since MY2012?? 

Autoscan: 

Sunday,17,July,2011,15:21:56:11185 
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20110601 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 
62 69 72 77 

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZCW0XXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFGB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 BC HW: 03L 907 309 R 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H23 7819 
Revision: 42H23--- Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 001D0012042400080000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BC 003005 
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BC.rod 
VCID: 6CDCC56E33AE 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: None 
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2701 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001105011318 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: D6A807861D22 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 143B600D092480FF281406E8901A0142350800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7BFEF63246C0 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 ES HW: 5K0 907 044 ES 
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000004002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 800401DEAF26 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 M HW: 1K0 937 086 M 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 66180A3A8825F3C4408800C0740009E44B550488736D8520E48400240040 
Shop #: WSC 00239 211 88220 
VCID: 3A703336097A 

 Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 07061 26 0512 
Coding: 009795 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 100611 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0230AD 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 P HW: 3T0 919 475 C 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H08 0116 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 13991109047403 
Coding: 31010A 
Shop #: WSC 00233 211 84929 
VCID: 489459FE4796 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0071 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 24051100010001 
Coding: 000180 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2756FA42EAC8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 B HW: 5C0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G5RA6KHN+ 
Coding: 00003957 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3162141AD40C 

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME09666460ZZZU 

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5017725FZZZ- 

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME48521E61ZZZW 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME680E2D71ZZZ0 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B 
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422KF80001Z 
Coding: 189A140000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001 
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 76E8E7067DE2 

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Serial number: 0052863 
Coding: 830000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 882 A HW: 5K6 920 882 A 
Component: KOMBI H03 0407 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 170F01 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346C1D0E2B1E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 140611F1000454 
Coding: 350002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 356A200A2064 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0407 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD04376B95A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660174730 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2952FC7AFCDC 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L8170013 
Coding: 04000442040000900005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 3162141AD40C 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0005302 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 32601B16D10A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 178 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346C1D0E2B1E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 J HW: 5K0 959 702 J 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0005558 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3A703336097A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1444956 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346C1D0E2B1E 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022 

1 Fault Found: 
02988 - Left-Hand/Right-Hand Traffic Switchover Active 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 3 
Mileage: 121 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.14.20 
Time: 12:03:59 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 12.50 V 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
ABS 1 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F 
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L8170013 
Coding: 04000442040000900005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 3162141AD40C 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 356A200A2064 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 69: Trailer Labels: RETROFIT69.lbl 
Part No SW: 5F0 05V 010 1 HW: 5F0 05V 010 1 
Component: TOWBARMODULE ECS 0010 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2854F97EE7D6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 366827063D62 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 B HW: 3C8 035 730 B 
Component: Telefon 011 0723 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603178090 
Coding: 020100000100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02003 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2240EB5681EA 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana & Adjego
> 
> a friend wants to retrofit LED's lights on the back of his car, i want to help him and do the coding, wich coding (in byte 18??) do i need?
> He has halogeen lights (so no xenon) and this are the specs;
> ...





golfgti6 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> My GTi is from 6-2009 and i put in (from right to left) 100 and it works fine without blub errors.....


Hi Ron,

I don't recall what SWL module you have, but check out my *unofficial* list:

Early 1K0 SWL (0536 and lower) modules:
04 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
20 - 2 Reverse lights / No rear fog

Newer 1K0 SWL (0572 and higher) modules:
15 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
22 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light (possible RHD car)
43 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light (with tails on with front DRLs)

21 - 2 Reverse lights / No rear fog
1F - 2 Reverse lights / No rear fog

All SWL with conventional bulbs, No LED:

02 - RoW default, 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
03 - NAR default, 2 Reverse lights / No rear fog
42 - RoW default, 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light 




BoOTss said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I installed *OEM* LED license plate lights 1K8943021B on my 2010 Golf GTD, here is my coding:
> 
> ...


Hi,

17/7 should be Audi only and _should be_ related to a (CH) coming home switch. Don't hold me to this but I suspect something like this, which VW does not have, nor would I know which pin/signal the (8P0 style) BCM would use:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-Quattro-3.2L/Lighting/Switches/ES7724

FWIW, I have turned that on and didn't notice anything different, but don't touch Byte 18 which is beside that byte if you aren't retrofitting tail lights ;-) 

I don't read German well, but it looks like SWL 0615 and higher, perhaps a lot higher, would support LED plate lights. The vehicle scan posted below (0651) from Adjego may be a candidate? If 17/7 works please let me know ... otherwise I think resistors or reinstalling the proper lights will be needed.



adjego said:


> Today someone with a Golf GTD MY2012 came by. I was not able to code the DRL's both at the front and the back. Last week i was able to code it on a Golf R-Line. Coding i used was 45 for Byte 18.
> 
> Did something change since MY2012??
> 
> ...


Hi Adjego,

I don't know and that SWL is pretty high/new. Please see if the chart posted above for Ron makes any sense. If it does please let me know what 43 did.

If you have a scan clip or just the SWL of the car that liked 45 (Golf R-Line) please post it so I can add that to the list for any future inquiries.

Since LED plate lights are a common inquiry, and we haven't seen those in the US yet, let me know if the vehicle posted above had them ... or if you notice any and have a moment to post scan data I'd appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> I don't know and that SWL is pretty high/new. Please see if the chart posted above for Ron makes any sense. If it does please let me know what 43 did.
> 
> ...


Here is the 09 overview of the one where 45 worked to enable LED at the front and back when runnen DRL's.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 60180A3A8825F30440880080340089E443550088736D8960E48000240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3874293E3776

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 31031 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 040411 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

No fault code found.

I think i tried 43 as value, but i think i got lights broken errors, of the parking light position of the switch did not work anymore.


----------



## BoOTss (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Dana,

17/7 doesnt work for the error of LED license plate as "quailallstar" tried on his car in the other thread.

I made the difference between:

my Golf GTD 2011:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 48180A3FE837F3C0408800803400092443550088737D812064 8000200040

and Golf GTD 2012 posted by adjego:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 M HW: 1K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 66180A3A8825F3C4408800C0740009E44B550488736D8520E4 8400240040

On V0651 (golf GTD 2012) i saw that bit 17/7 was disabled, and 23/6 also disabled "Lamp monitoring cold license plate" 

taking appart differences due to coding for North America Region, Xenon with LED, seat heating, rain closing...

It remains only 3 differences (unknown bits) for V0651 that could be linked to the LED license plate light error dash:

11/6 enabled (hexa C0- dec 11000000)
16/3 enabled (hexa 4B - dec 01001011)
25/2 enabled (hexa 84 - dec 10000100)

I would bet on 25/2 to be enable because the next bit 25/3 is "Monitoring: footwell lights inactive (LED footwell light)" May I try it on my V0615 ?
Thanks for your answers.

Edit: both scan as from EU models !


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

@BoOTss, that scan is also from a EU Model. I live in the Netherlands...


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

BoOTss said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> 17/7 doesnt work for the error of LED license plate as "quailallstar" tried on his car in the other thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping with this!  Why I love VWVortex :heart: and Volkswagen enthusiasts.


----------



## BoOTss (Jul 15, 2011)

adjego said:


> @BoOTss, that scan is also from a EU Model. I live in the Netherlands...


I though you were because of selected option relative to "NAR" in your scan that are not thicked in mine... weird... I should have read informations below your name.

sorry ! I corrected my post


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

BoOTss said:


> Hi Dana,
> ....
> 
> It remains only 3 differences (unknown bits) for V0651 that could be linked to the LED license plate light error dash:
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the updates!

11/6 - looks like Audi only (which makes me wonder now) trunk related lighting
16/3 - I'm not sure but the fact that it's near emergency brake lighting and similar I doubt that's it
25/2 - actually looks related to Bi-Xenon Headlights but let me know what that does


----------



## BoOTss (Jul 15, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> ...


I got the error trying these 3 bits one by one !! 

I tested the xenon switch (auto, off, on, front fog, rear fog..) with 25/2 enabled and didn't notice anything different...

Adjego, could you let me know if the vehicle you've posted (2012 GTD) had licence plate lights please ?


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

BoOTss said:


> Adjego, could you let me know if the vehicle you've posted (2012 GTD) had licence plate lights please ?


That MY2012 GTD indeed has LED Licence Plate Lights.


----------



## sarason (Jul 2, 2011)

sarason said:


> Hi folks I have a B6 Passat (2008) TDI.
> 
> I want to have my DRL`S to use the high beam like some Audis do and new golfs. I have gone into long coding but the only option is for DRLS North America and Scandanavia. I have searched everywhere but I cannot find it.
> 
> ...



Anyone know how to do this????


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

sarason said:


> Anyone know how to do this????


I only know that this works on a MKVI with Halogens.

In 09-Central Electronics, uncheck Bit 2 in Byte 11









In 09-Central Electronics, uncheck Bit 6 in Byte 15










gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sarason said:


> Anyone know how to do this????


Hi sarason,

The direction mentioned by iamgap is correct, however I suspect the vehicles in question are using the separate filament of the high-beam bulb for a specific "DRL" circuit. I'm more comfortable with this in the BCM equipped examples, like a 2010 - 2011 Golf (with halogens) for example, but have notes here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...Electronics_.2F_Body_Control_Module_.28BCM.29

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(36)_Tweaks#Lighting

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...Electronics_.2F_Body_Control_Module_.28BCM.29

In these cases the examples vary from BCM equipped VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/CC/Tiguan, Skoda Octavia/Yeti (and any other RoW model with DRL/PRL options) to the Audi A3 and R8 models. Some of which use LED DRLs, the main low/dipped beam, separate filament bulbs inside the headlights and /or separate bulbs like the fog lamps on some Octavia models.

I do apologize if that's confusing, but the hardwired equipment with coding does vary greatly.

-


In this case on a 2008 Passat you do not have a "BCM" rather the older / conventional 09 and 46 modules. The tweak page that would apply to that vehicle is here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Jetta/Bora_(1K/5M)_Tweaks

Post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle is you'd like me to take a look at the configuration.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I noticed something today...
A new Golf TDI came by today, and byte 18 was not 00. It had Rear Led lights and halogen at the front and the value was 15.

A scan:


Monday,25,July,2011,19:51:55:11185
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110601

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 61 62 72 77


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZCW0XXXXX

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 MM HW: 03L 907 425 C
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H43 9050 
Revision: --H43--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 08114016032401080000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023MM 003006
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023MM_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFAF82A58D4

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 113B200D092200FB880E04E6901F0051310000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFEF63246C0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 DT HW: 5K0 907 044 DT
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 800401DEAF26

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 M HW: 1K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 60180A3A8825F3C4400800C0340081E44B51*15*88436D8120648087200041
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A703336097A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 05051 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 240511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0230AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 B HW: 5C0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G5RA5NNK3 
Coding: 00003953
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3162141AD40C

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME75734060ZZZP

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5C374360ZZZY

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME7646094BZZZ 

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME4E090639ZZZ.

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422KEH000XT
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72E0DB16118A

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 50000000000000386044
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 872 A HW: 5K0 920 872 A
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170B00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2D5A086AC834

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 J HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H43 1620 
Revision: H43 Serial number: 200511F2000833
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 37762A023A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD04376B95A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660027882 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2952FC7AFCDC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 3C0-035-270.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 270 B HW: 3C0 035 270 
Component: RNS310 H19 0357 
Revision: 10000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2L7223954
Coding: 040004010400000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: VW_RNS310 A02007
ROD: VW_RNS310_VW36.rod
VCID: 1932CCBAACBC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0136374
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32601B16D10A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346C1D0E2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0136630
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336E1E122E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H43 1620 
Serial number: 200511F2000833
Coding: 030B185A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: F1E2541A948C

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 H HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0180 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0132240
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356A200A2064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0132240
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 366827063D62

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 B HW: 3C8 035 730 B
Component: Telefon 011 0723 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603159555
Coding: 020000000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02003
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod
VCID: 2240EB5681EA

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I noticed something today...
> A new Golf TDI came by today, and byte 18 was not 00. It had Rear Led lights and halogen at the front and the value was 15.
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the scan and comments :thumbup:


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Adjego,
> 
> I don't know and that SWL is pretty high/new. Please see if the chart posted above for Ron makes any sense. If it does please let me know what 43 did.
> 
> ...


Hi Dana,

Another one came by yesterday, and i tried to make DRL at the front and back work.
When using 43 as coding, it worked, but the DRL's at the front did not work as parking lights anymore. So when the Xenon was activated, no parking lights were present.

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 M HW: 1K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 60180A3A8825F3C4408800C0740009E44B550488736D8D20E48400240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A703336097A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 01061 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 100611 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0230AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

No fault code found.

Kind regards,

Ad Goudsmit
The Netherlands


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

*new here and need some help please*

2011 mk6 gti canadian 

Hi , im having issues with getting my oem euro led city lights to both turn on. Only the driverside will turn on and not the right. Ive switched lights to see if it was the unit, but it turned on on the otherside, so I know its not the lights them selfs. I also have the euro oem led tails with left hand driver fog hooked up (working) and euro switch. Ive gone through every possible 09 address and tried every combo and nothing... please please help
here is my scan


Friday,29,July,2011,12:54:52:07339
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 77

VIN: WVWEV7AJ1BW010382 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 1010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C909736E2B

4 Faults Found:
050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module 
U0429 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
 RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 920.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.573 V

049154 - Powertrain Databus: No Communications 
U0002 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 920.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.446 V

005488 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 852 /min
Load: 15.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 52.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 920.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.192 V

001674 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271): De-Energized Performance Too Early 
P068A - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 31.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 930.0 mbar
Voltage: 9.398 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492300FA880E06EC921B0041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 8429D9B3BE8B

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:58

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 20992
Count: 8194
Count: 44032
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7EDD2B5B5067

1 Fault Found:
13701376 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 67180A3F00273A040088008150008BC843050486430D8D6064802C040040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55E74B0CCF

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 25051 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00D8K1 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957F84709C9

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME71043152ZZZG

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME13071353ZZZH

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME161F6079ZZZ-

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME28175847ZZZY

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME092E7921ZZZK

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME1F0D6021ZZZF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JER000FK
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72C50F6B143F

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0101913 
Coding: 820000

1 Fault Found:
147464 - Terminal 15 
B1148 29 [008] - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:43:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 871 HW: 5K6 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: F1C780679139

3 Faults Found:
12648448 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:58

12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:34:17

13631488 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:43:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 220510F1001046
Coding: E9811F0650061200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFF9C178D01

3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:57

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:43:24

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:43:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF5970BBCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
 Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668089682 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732E3FEF7D

1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 7511 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.17
Time: 20:43:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K7143022
Coding: 26070000010000A600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B3A2F9B45

6 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 168 km
Time Indication: 0

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 7344 km
Time Indication: 0

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 7368 km
Time Indication: 0

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 6858 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 14:13:37

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 21:10:38

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 21:08:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C067D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C067D1B9

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:59

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.50 V
DU
Temperature: 28.0°C
RPM: 1498 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109092175
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3EE3FAFFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245CF6BD4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C9732EAB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

4 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 7350 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.14.11
Time: 17:26:59

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.35 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 17:46:42

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.64 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

02071 - Local Databus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 202
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 22:47:31

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.35 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 7980 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.01
Time: 09:48:44

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.21 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K7143022
Coding: 26070000010000A600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B3A2F9B45

6 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 168 km
Time Indication: 0

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 7344 km
Time Indication: 0

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 7368 km
Time Indication: 0

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 6858 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.14.20
Time: 14:13:37

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 21:10:38

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 7966 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.00
Time: 21:08:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668052106
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CF6BD4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
please Dana can you help or anyone..this sucks after spending 1,500 on the headlights :banghead:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have your email in my work folder, and I'm mobile now so I don't have access to my stuff.

I had a Mexico market 2010/2011 customer not long ago with similar problems on a Golf with factory Xenons, so the LEDs were just a plug and play upgrade. After some going back and forth he didn't have the factory wiring from the BCM -to- each "separate" DRL. (i.e. the new LED Not normal low beam).

In this case that was the "DRL" mystery wire that's not used when factory Xenons are installed which use "PRL" coding, This DRL pin is used with certain Byte 18 options and the LED tail light retrofit with rear fog normally requires removing this wire. Based on the Byte 18 coding of 04 it looks like what you have here. 

1) Please confirm the tail lights so we can alter coding and start checking voltage.

2) See if this #12 Blue/Green wire is installed in the RF wiring harness at the headlight but NOT used in the stock headlight, meaning no male terminal inside the lamp:

http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Mystery Wire

Which originated at T52C/47:

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Wiring/DSC00060.jpg


----------



## Paisano77777 (Sep 23, 2000)

*Dana please help*

I have a base 2011 GTi with the RCD 310 radio. I tried to swap it with a RCD 510 tonight and it was not plug and play as I suspected. The RCD 510 was making this god awful noise with the car on and the car off. I will post the autoscan of the mishap and maybe we can get this to work without the dealer ripping me off. Also I went messing around in the fuse box after I became frustrated with it and I don't know if I put some of the fuses back in the right spot. Hopefully you can have a fuse diagram or a picture of an untouched fuse panel you can post up. Please help me. I'd appreciate it so much. Thank you for your valuable time.


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ0BW220569 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AQ HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H25--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 75EBEE8E6551

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FA881006EA92220041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5E7BA7243

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0303 
Revision: 00013001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EBEE8E6551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A90272A0400880081700005C440010086434D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 397322BE09C9

Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 21011 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01RHMR 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 397322BE09C9

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005ADYA00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3F70645BZZZ1

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME75167259ZZZ-

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME16117423ZZZG

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME4A1F030EZZZ$

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME56492126ZZZB

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME22512126ZZZ+

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BA HW: 5K0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KAQ0000H
Coding: 5080140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 70E5DF9A1A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356B2E8E25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 020211F2003691
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 30651F9ADAB3

3 Faults Found:
00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 130
Mileage: 1597 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.11
Time: 21:55:48

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 130
Mileage: 1597 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.11
Time: 21:51:35

03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 130
Mileage: 1597 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.11
Time: 21:51:35


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223RBWHR06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF971A2D067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD14DF2BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669273886 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2855F7FAE263

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31631A9ED1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D138A2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32611592D4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H16 0044 
Revision: -----28S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3156907
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C3AADEC1D9

2 Faults Found:
02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Time Indication: 0

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 130
Mileage: 1597 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.11
Time: 21:51:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669288717
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2C125D244DF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have your email in my work folder, and I'm mobile now so I don't have access to my stuff.
> 
> ...


oh you are awesome Dana, many many thanx
that is correct. i removed that wire when hooking up the rear fog trigger wire. now its just taped up and sitting free. and that green wire is in the RF wire harness but no pin in the head light unit i took out. i tried running a wire from the LF greenwireto the RF green harness wire, to get them to both run..works but now my bi exxon units wont adjust or even show up in the address 9. i get the error that the module has no code. hope i can fix that when i properly set these new euro lights up. look forward to hearing back 

cheers


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> oh you are awesome Dana, many many thanx
> that is correct. i removed that wire when hooking up the rear fog trigger wire. now its just taped up and sitting free. and that blue/green wire is in the RF wire harness but no pin in the head light unit i took out. i tried running a wire from the LF blue/greenwire to the RF blue/green harness wire, to get them to both run..works but now my bi exxon units wont adjust or even show up in the address 9. i get the error that the module has no code. hope i can fix that when i properly set these new euro lights up. look forward to hearing back
> 
> cheers


 i had to edit wire color. i wrote green lol..i ment blue/green


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> i had to edit wire color. i wrote green lol..i ment blue/green


Okay, I knew what you meant on the color.  We won't find another Byte 18 coding that will fix this, but I bet there are other vacant terminals in the BCM connector outputting "DRL"s as separate lights that you can use rather than a splice. I'll check the mentioned email results and US/CA wiring diagrams Monday.

Clear the faults in 55 and operate the lights so the hard/reoccurring fault(s) return and post those results. Also try the Basic Settings on level ground: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ht_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Basic_Setting


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

adjego said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Another one came by yesterday, and i tried to make DRL at the front and back work.
> When using 43 as coding, it worked, but the DRL's at the front did not work as parking lights anymore. So when the Xenon was activated, no parking lights were present.
> ...


Thanks for the info !



Paisano77777 said:


> I have a base 2011 GTi with the RCD 310 radio. I tried to swap it with a RCD 510 tonight and it was not plug and play as I suspected. The RCD 510 was making this god awful noise with the car on and the car off. I will post the autoscan of the mishap and maybe we can get this to work without the dealer ripping me off. Also I went messing around in the fuse box after I became frustrated with it and I don't know if I put some of the fuses back in the right spot. Hopefully you can have a fuse diagram or a picture of an untouched fuse panel you can post up. Please help me. I'd appreciate it so much. Thank you for your valuable time.
> 
> VIN: WVWED7AJ0BW220569
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


That should have worked without a problem. I actually did a 2011 Gti RCD-310 -to- RCD-510 swap about a month ago without any issues and I believe the used / replacement was from an older 2010 because it accepted the latest 0043 SWL flash after the install.

Did the noises continue after coding it? Are you sure the new unit is okay, or do you have another car to plug it into as a test? Are there any aftermarket components in the vehicle that may have caused the issue? 

Due to the the variables in production dates and equipment you may want to go with a 24hr. subscription to erWin VW and make sure you have a print-to .pdf utility ready to save the wiring and fuse arrangement schematics.

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

This utility is free and works well for saving data to searchable .pdfs 

http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Okay, I knew what you meant on the color.  We won't find another Byte 18 coding that will fix this, but I bet there are other vacant terminals in the BCM connector outputting "DRL"s as separate lights that you can use rather than a splice. I'll check the mentioned email results and US/CA wiring diagrams Monday.
> 
> Clear the faults in 55 and operate the lights so the hard/reoccurring fault(s) return and post those results. Also try the Basic Settings on level ground:
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ht_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Basic_Setting


Sunday,31,July,2011,09:12:38:07339
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component and/or Version: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142
Software Coding: 1446940
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
Additional Info: ID-L fehlt AFS-Lst.-Modul l .... 7L6941329B AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
VCID: 3449C9732EAB
Fault Codes have been Erased

5 Faults Found:
02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 8076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.14.03
Time: 09:11:17

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.93 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1 

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

i clear them but they show right back up. i cant do anything to change or learn anything in 55


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> Sunday,31,July,2011,09:12:38:07339
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
> 
> Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
> ...


all fixed ..bloody fuse in the cab was blown..argg lol. thanx for all yer help tho. cheers.. still would like to figure out a salution on these leds tho


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> all fixed ..bloody fuse in the cab was blown..argg lol. thanx for all yer help tho. cheers.. still would like to figure out a salution on these leds tho


Awesome!

Please see if the BCM has an actual terminal in location T52A/7 or not. IF the terminal is present in the module insert a wire with terminal and just plug it in, but only use a LED test light or DVOM to see if power switches to that lead with the DRLs on and current Byte 18 coding of 04. 

If it does not switch power try these Byte 18 coding values before removing the tester wire:

15 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
22 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
43 - 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light

Please let me know the results either way.


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Please see if the BCM has an actual terminal in location T52A/7 or not. IF the terminal is present in the module insert a wire with terminal and just plug it in, but only use a LED test light or DVOM to see if power switches to that lead with the DRLs on and current Byte 18 coding of 04.
> 
> ...


 no terminal present in t52a/7 (the black one under dash) no peg and no wire..


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Dana:

A couple of questions when you have the time.....

1)I worked on a 2011 TDI last weekend and added DRL to the MFD which works fine. Why can't this be done on my 2010? Different version?

2)After installing the euroswitch and trigger wire (same car) the DRL function in the MFD no longer work. DRLs are apparently off permanently. Observation here: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/39048-post21.html Any comments?

I have a scan at home if you need it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> no terminal present in t52a/7 (the black one under dash) no peg and no wire..


That stinks, I'll need to go back to the wiring diagrams and think outside of the box ... like Audi A3, Skoda Octavia and similar BCM equipped vehicles. If you find anything in the various forums about factory Xenon light vehicles ("PRL") with LED DRLs and a rear fog please post some links. I do have a German wiring diagram or two for the 2011 + Golf R and that may be worth checking also.



sfpegasus said:


> Hi Dana:
> 
> A couple of questions when you have the time.....
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) I have also attempted this before and after the BCM update and used the Audi "DIS" coding bit with no luck. My guess is the cluster, because my CAN Gateway is already updated, however it is possible that the 09 module itself is also a factor.

If I peruse warranty replacement for the lack of comfort roof since the mentioned flash update or brick the 09 module at any point requiring replacement and figure this out I'll post my results.

2) I haven't heard of the DRL icon on the dash becoming deactivated with a Euro switch. There is a coding bit (up high in the later 20's) for the icon but it doesn't sound like that was altered. If you have a before and after scan I'd take a look at it.

Another possibility ... did this Golf have a RLS that may not have the factory Auto HLS position any longer? I doubt it, but assuming always gets screwed up.

-Dana


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> 2) I haven't heard of the DRL icon on the dash becoming deactivated with a Euro switch. There is a coding bit (up high in the later 20's) for the icon but it doesn't sound like that was altered. If you have a before and after scan I'd take a look at it.
> 
> Another possibility ... did this Golf have a RLS that may not have the factory Auto HLS position any longer? I doubt it, but assuming always gets screwed up.
> 
> -Dana


NAR Golf so no RLS. Further investigation reveals DRL only gets disabled when euroswitch is in any other position than "off", which I believe is the design.

Thanks for your input.

Re BCM update - at least I didn't lose comfort roof. 

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## PaulieMB (Jun 16, 2011)

*Rear Lights On With DRL's (full brightness) Audi A3 2010 3 Door*

Hi Dana, I have been trying to ascertain the coding that would enable me to have the rear lights on at the same time as my DRL's (on full brightness) on my 2010 Audi S3 3 door. It annoyed me how when I switch on my sidelights the DRL's then go dim. 

I changed the coding in Central Electrics 09 Byte 18 from *25 to 26* and this has given me the equivalent of Scandinavian settings, ie full brightness DRL's with rear lights. I don't think you have this coding change on here already, so I thought I would share it with you.

This coding change will only work on 3 door facelift A3's. The coding change on the 5 door model is Central Electrics 09, Byte 18 changes from 2B to 2C. 

Thanks for this great forum!

Paula  x


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

Thursday,04,August,2011,14:32:37:32338

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 77

VIN: WAUZZZ8P9AA038581 Mileage: 27100km/16839miles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 A HW: 8P0 907 063 A
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0575 
Revision: 00104 AH 
Coding: 0E000A2FB007F000207041E00000094C431E*25*AA304DD929E40008840040
Shop #: WSC 00216 210 82392
VCID: 32611B81D4BF

Part No SW: 8P2 955 119 F HW: 8P2 955 119 F
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13

Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumuebe H04 0020 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssenso 005 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That stinks, I'll need to go back to the wiring diagrams and think outside of the box ... like Audi A3, Skoda Octavia and similar BCM equipped vehicles. If you find anything in the various forums about factory Xenon light vehicles ("PRL") with LED DRLs and a rear fog please post some links. I do have a German wiring diagram or two for the 2011 + Golf R and that may be worth checking also.


thanks a million Dana..i have been searching and searching..google this, google that and still have not found anything useful.. this one is bugging me.
ya, might be worth a go. my car says wolfsburg plant..so maybe worth a look at the german wiring diagram.. have you had any luck? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dana, any ideas on the faults...

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000345884
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DDA72C532

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 6500 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.24
Time: 21:38:19


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

sfpegasus said:


> Re BCM update - at least I didn't lose comfort roof.


:facepalm: on the comfort roof ... but at least I duplicated the dim parking lights with Byte 18 



sfpegasus said:


> Keep up the awesome work.


Thanks :thumbup:



PaulieMB said:


> Hi Dana, I have been trying to ascertain the coding that would enable me to have the rear lights on at the same time as my DRL's (on full brightness) on my 2010 Audi S3 3 door. It annoyed me how when I switch on my sidelights the DRL's then go dim.
> 
> I changed the coding in Central Electrics 09 Byte 18 from *25 to 26* and this has given me the equivalent of Scandinavian settings, ie full brightness DRL's with rear lights. I don't think you have this coding change on here already, so I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> ...


Hi Paula,

Awesome! Thanks for the Byte 18 update, I had my eye on the thread over here:
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/vcds-f...scandinavian-drl-settings-my10-a3-s3-3dr.html




thecrazyscotsman said:


> thanks a million Dana..i have been searching and searching..google this, google that and still have not found anything useful.. this one is bugging me.
> ya, might be worth a go. my car says wolfsburg plant..so maybe worth a look at the german wiring diagram.. have you had any luck? :banghead::banghead:


You haven't been forgotten about and the good news is that US market 2012 Golfs have these now (as of a phone call yesterday with a customer). I'll keep you posted and I may ask for a picture of the wires once this is resolved for posting in the future.




pdt165 said:


> Dana, any ideas on the faults...
> 
> Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
> Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q
> ...


That's a redirect to a cluster communication issue or fault code. What did you find in the Auto-Scan and did the intermittent fault clear?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> thecrazyscotsman said:
> 
> 
> > thanks a million Dana..i have been searching and searching..google this, google that and still have not found anything useful.. this one is bugging me.
> ...



Okay, after looking at the German wiring diagrams (and summarizing both of them to the best of my ability) it looks like my previous suggestion (pin 7) was wrong:

*Left Front* (which isn't broken but please confirm):

* Gray/Black wire: T52c/26 from BCM -to- T14e/10 at headlight

That wire makes the internal headlight connection- T8ai/8 at J860 (LED DRL module inside lamp)

* Blue/Yellow wire: T52a/6 from BCM -to- T14e/12 at headlight

That wire makes the internal headlight connection - T8ai/7 @ J860 (LED DRL module inside lamp)


*Right Font*:

* Blue/Green _Mystery_ wire: T52a/28 from BCM -to- T14f/12 at headlight

That wire makes the internal headlight connection- T8aj/7 at J861 (LED DRL module inside lamp)

* Gray/Red wire: T52a/44 from BCM -to- T14f/10 at headlight

That wire makes the internal headlight connection- T8aj/8 @ J861 (LED DRL module inside lamp)

--

In conclusion, if T52a/28 is the proper location for OE LED DRLs and I don't have the rest of the diagrams from this specific setup to look at RFL ... I'm scratching my head. So, based on the 2012 Golf Variant (basically Jetta SW) I see:

T52c/4 Black/Red wire to L46 - Rear left fog light bulb. 

M17 - Right reversing light bulb is then shown as T52c/28 so I agree with this opposite side lamp config but the module and coding may be different and left/right can get lost in translation at times.

My thoughts at this point are to check out T52c/4 and add a wire if the Pin is present inside the module. Hopefully that can be the new RFL signal wire with the coding you currently have and the swapped wires from the RFL retrofit can be restored to original, which would resolve the DRL issue. 

Check out the comments from aenea on this page, 2010 US JSW, and the person who de-mystified the mystery wire:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65896946&viewfull=1#post65896946


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That's a redirect to a cluster communication issue or fault code. What did you find in the Auto-Scan and did the intermittent fault clear?


This is from the Auto scan, as far as the fault clearing I am not sure exactly what you are referring to.


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

Not having any issues that I know of. I did however at one point start the car with the radio disconnected. Just want to make sure nothing here is too serious. When I did this I did have the TPMS light and all the other lights on on the dash so I assume the ABS malfunction and stuff is from that. Thanks for any help with this. Is there any way to clear all malfunctions and then just watch to see if they pop back up?


Tuesday,09,August,2011,22:54:10:13584
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ5BW226433 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
37-Navigation -- Status: Not registered 0011
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AQ HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H25--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 75CF354A60E4

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49240000880F06E7921C0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13C7E77F6

2 Faults Found:
02846 - Switch fro Tire Pressure Monitoring Display (E492) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 1605 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.04
Time: 00:21:35

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 12288
Count: 157
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 0

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 70
Mileage: 681 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:02:14

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 2
Count: 12800
Count: 16390
Count: 51200
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 5888


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0303 
Revision: 00013001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF354A60E4

1 Fault Found:
9477137 - Position Sensor for Air Distribution Flap Motor 
B109C 11 [008] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 65
Mileage: 1181 km
Date: 2003.14.27
Time: 12:40:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A90272A04008800817000054440010086434D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957F97A0C7C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 27011 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1121 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.09
Time: 17:46:37

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01SW9U 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957F97A0C7C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005F77A00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3263055CZZZT

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME1C08645BZZZ+

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME74120141ZZZB

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME60260144ZZZF

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME09512126ZZZ2

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME5C412126ZZZA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BA HW: 5K0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KAS0014N
Coding: 5080140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 70C1045E1F86

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF54A2064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 070211F2001540
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041C45EDF06

6 Faults Found:
00381 - Databus Instrument Cluster 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 681 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:00:05

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 121
Time Indication: 0

00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 39
Time Indication: 0

03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
 Mileage: 681 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:00:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59636B95A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669281039 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 28712C3EE7D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H08 2625 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L7172113
Coding: 00000400000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 256F250A90C4

16 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 43
Reset counter: 48
Time Indication: 0

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C15AD40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C84E2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2149 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C84E2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H08 2625 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L7172113
Coding: 00000400000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 256F250A90C4

16 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 43
Reset counter: 48
Time Indication: 0

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

02633 - Antenna for Satellite Tuner 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669352965
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2E5FE16416A

4 Faults Found:
9455635 - Telephone Microphone 
B1048 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1121 km
Date: 2003.14.09
Time: 14:48:35

9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 83
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 681 km
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:02:06

9457171 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 681 km
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:02:04

0022 - Radio: No Communication 
U1066 00 [008] - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 681 km
Date: 2003.14.01
Time: 00:02:07


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

You haven't been forgotten about and the good news is that US market 2012 Golfs have these now (as of a phone call yesterday with a customer). I'll keep you posted and I may ask for a picture of the wires once this is resolved for posting in the future.[/QUOTE said:


> Awesome. many many thanx Dana. no prob, would gladly take pics.. cant wait to sort this out lol. cheers


----------



## freakout (Aug 13, 2011)

*Scirocco Steering Wheel with Paddles on a Jetta MK6*

Hi,
I have a Jetta MK6 and want to retrofit a Scirocco Steering Wheel with paddles.
After installing it, all the buttons work and there's no fault, but I cannot enable the paddles.
I've tried modifiying the Steering Wheel Interface (16) 5K0 953 549 AR, but I couldn't find the long coding helper for my interface and it's a long number to try checking bit by bit.
Could anybody give me a clue?
Thanks a lot, Alex.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> pdt165 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana, any ideas on the faults...
> ...





pdt165 said:


> This is from the Auto scan, as far as the fault clearing I am not sure exactly what you are referring to.


Hi,

That fault in the HVAC module is telling you there is a fault in the Instrument Cluster (J285) so the Auto-Scan should have revealed a code in that module... which is what I meant by a redirect, i.e. see what's up in another module.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01317

If the cluster didn't have any faults stored they were already cleared, and that fault in the HVAC system (which is flagged intermittent) should have cleared and not returned unless something is currently wrong.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> Awesome. many many thanx Dana. no prob, would gladly take pics.. cant wait to sort this out lol. cheers


Did you see my late night rambling here?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=72975902&viewfull=1#post72975902

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

11blueGTI said:


> Not having any issues that I know of. I did however at one point start the car with the radio disconnected. Just want to make sure nothing here is too serious. When I did this I did have the TPMS light and all the other lights on on the dash so I assume the ABS malfunction and stuff is from that. Thanks for any help with this. Is there any way to clear all malfunctions and then just watch to see if they pop back up?



Hi,

Most of those faults are flagged intermittent and should clear out, but a HEX interface is required for the [Clear All DTCs] feature after running an Auto-Scan. If you have the Micro-CAN interface you can click on each module header (i.e. Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb) and quickly clear the faults out of each module manually.

If you have faults that return post the new scan.



freakout said:


> Hi,
> I have a Jetta MK6 and want to retrofit a Scirocco Steering Wheel with paddles.
> After installing it, all the buttons work and there's no fault, but I cannot enable the paddles.
> I've tried modifiying the Steering Wheel Interface (16) 5K0 953 549 AR, but I couldn't find the long coding helper for my interface and it's a long number to try checking bit by bit.
> ...


Hi Alex,

Post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle and the clip of address 09 (BCM) before the retrofit so we can see what the slaves are doing and what fault codes (if any) are stored.

I suspect the Beta release will have more documentation in this case:

Current Beta Download


----------



## CupraR11 (Jun 6, 2010)

DJ Spark

Have you had any joy getting Oil Temp on your Seat Leon working yet?


----------



## duyongju (Aug 22, 2011)

*2011 sagitar led taillight long code help*

hello,dana:

I am chinese ,i need your help.Yesterday,I install a led taillight.Then ,I change the BYTE18 from A4 to 15.The inner break light will light on as soon as the parking light lights on.NO fault apprease.BUT,when I change the BYTE18 from 15 to 65,The inner break light will blackout.but one fault apprease.show you the picture http://www.xcar.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?rebuild=ture&tid=15352147&post=344&extra=
I like the later taillight mode,but what is the right code without fault?my car has one rear fog light and one reverse light.

星期二,23,八月,2011,12:39:19:36838
VCDS版本: ZHS 10.6.3
数据版本: 20110106


地址 09: 中央电气系统 标签: ZHS\1K0-937-08x-09.clb
控制器零件号: 1K0 937 086 H 硬件: 1K0 937 086 H
组件 和/或 版本: BCM PQ35 M 103 0615
软件编码: 00000A3EF02D0AE040080081210083A40578648851208920238000000040
服务站代码: WSC 07900 080 00000
VCID: 356A3D5025C7
找到 1 个故障码:

01518 - 左侧倒车灯灯泡(M16) 
010 - 正极断路或短路
故障发生环境要求:
故障状态: 01101010
故障优先级: 2
故障频率: 1
自动重置计数器: 242
里程: 8829 km
时间标志: 0
日期: 2007.14.12
时间: 12:38:19

故障发生环境要求:
端子15开
电压: 12.15 V
接通
接通
端子50关
断开
断开

thanks!


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

This is pretty trivial, but here goes: 

When I unlock the doors with my fob, they will relock after a short time automatically (like 30 seconds). 

Is there any way in VCDS to adjust this time period that elapses before the doors automatically relock?


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

phatz314 said:


> This is pretty trivial, but here goes:
> 
> When I unlock the doors with my fob, they will relock after a short time automatically (like 30 seconds).
> 
> Is there any way in VCDS to adjust this time period that elapses before the doors automatically relock?


 I am pretty sure this is not an option, but I am REALLY hoping Dana corrects me. 


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

duyongju said:


> hello,dana:
> 
> I am chinese ,i need your help.Yesterday,I install a led taillight.Then ,I change the BYTE18 from A4 to 15.The inner break light will light on as soon as the parking light lights on.NO fault apprease.BUT,when I change the BYTE18 from 15 to 65,The inner break light will blackout.but one fault apprease.show you the picture http://www.xcar.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?rebuild=ture&tid=15352147&post=344&extra=
> I like the later taillight mode,but what is the right code without fault?my car has one rear fog light and one reverse light.
> ...


 您好， 这个论坛是由罗斯科技赞助，您发布的扫描是使用非法盗版产品所得。在这里可以购买正版产品： http://cn.ross-tech.com 

http://www.zhibeidy.com/uploadfile/2010/1110/20101110105740529.jpg


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

phatz314 said:


> This is pretty trivial, but here goes:
> 
> When I unlock the doors with my fob, they will relock after a short time automatically (like 30 seconds).
> 
> Is there any way in VCDS to adjust this time period that elapses before the doors automatically relock?





iamgap said:


> I am pretty sure this is not an option, but I am REALLY hoping Dana corrects me.
> 
> 
> gap


 This has been a VW strategy for a long time and you cannot shut it off in a Golf (or similar). The Polo based BCM in the (16/AJ) chassis Jetta has provisions for this as of 2011 but that's the only module I'm aware of at this time.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

*Windows and DRL on MKIV*

Dana, 

On of the guys at our weekly GTG ponied up for the ECS windows via key fob for a MKIV Jetta. If I do an auto-scan, is there any way to learn the code for VCDS, or is this not an option? 

Same question for DRL. 


gap


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

iamgap said:


> Dana,
> 
> On of the guys at our weekly GTG ponied up for the ECS windows via key fob for a MKIV Jetta. If I do an auto-scan, is there any way to learn the code for VCDS, or is this not an option?
> 
> ...


 Step by step instructions... 
windows: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368973&viewfull=1#post67368973 

DRL: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368992&viewfull=1#post67368992


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

dook said:


> With my MKV, I enabled the keyfob to unlock all doors with one hit of the button. I could not find this option. Is this available in the MKVI?
> 
> Everything else I wanted to do has worked effortlessly once I updated to 10.3. Just this one last feature that I'd like to have.


 Dana, did you ever answer this? I searched for the answer but couldnt find it and I would like to do this too.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pdt165 said:


> Dana, did you ever answer this? I searched for the answer but couldnt find it and I would like to do this too.


 That is a combo of 1) Coding 2) Adaptation and 3) MFA/MFI options in the comfort menu when applicable and I kept the list here simple to avoid confusion (which may not be effective?): 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...K/52)_Tweaks#Alarm.2C_Locking_and_Coming_Home 

If the vehicle has the highline cluster I wouldn't use a scan tool at all, just select the door opening options from the dash. 

_http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02294.jpg 
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02295.jpg 
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02296.jpg_ 

This is AKA Girlfriend mode as I just learned  : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5400163-2011-VW-Tiguan-..-Girlfriend-mode-possible 

EDIT: If this is a 2011 Jetta TDI sedan, all of those links are wrong.


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That is a combo of 1) Coding 2) Adaptation and 3) MFA/MFI options in the comfort menu when applicable and I kept the list here simple to avoid confusion (which may not be effective?):
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...K/52)_Tweaks#Alarm.2C_Locking_and_Coming_Home
> 
> ...


 Yah, this is a 2011 TDI....any ideas then?


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any help Dana,

VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110831

Thursday,01,September,2011,20:14:26:21301

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 44 56 77

VIN: 3VW3L7AJ7BM107287 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 KB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9044 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC307760087

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492200018D0D02EC92200042A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB232644FF

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 7627 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.09
Time: 00:01:24

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 4096
Count: 16390
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000345884
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DDA72C70D

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 7965 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.14
Time: 17:57:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 C HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0226 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 03311122110596
Coding: 7A994BBF08A90B0008382400346894C50082502E60000000300000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 2D7FDD7ECA0B

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 SW
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 ASW
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 DSW
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 DSW
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTD0AMUUO 
Coding: 00003935
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449C81A2921

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 SW
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y11000045650W
Coding: 303241

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2302025EZZZL

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2E69755CZZZB

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 ASW
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME30546B0FZZZX

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 ASW
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME1D13700FZZZU

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 ASW
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME48693C0FZZZ8

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 ASW
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME17453C0FZZZ%

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 950 E HW: 5C6 920 950 E
Component: KOMBI H07 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270A01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2C79D07AF111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: F0C1840A9DB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0406 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59662BB65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669760955 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 28712C6AE5E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449C81A2921

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H16 0044 
Revision: -----28S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3161824
Coding: 0100040002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61E7714EC653

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669431731
Coding: 0A00030000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2E5FE424355

2 Faults Found:
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

.skully. said:


> Step by step instructions...
> windows: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368973&viewfull=1#post67368973
> 
> DRL: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368992&viewfull=1#post67368992


These are for M K V I. I was aking about M K I V.


gap


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

iamgap said:


> These are for M K V I. I was aking about M K I V.
> 
> 
> gap


Didn't notice that, sorry.
This is the MK6 thread not the MK4 thread :wave:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pdt165 said:


> Yah, this is a 2011 TDI....any ideas then?


I found a scan here and realized I missed the BT question. I don't have my work files handy but see if selective locking is an option, either under coding and/or adaptation, in that 09 module.

See if my notes help on the voice command volume:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mpt-volume&p=69847794&viewfull=1#post69847794

Edit, looks like I missed the scan in this thread, just a few posts above. :facepalm: Beta 11.8.0 is the best bet for this module.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

iamgap said:


> Dana,
> 
> On of the guys at our weekly GTG ponied up for the ECS windows via key fob for a MKIV Jetta. If I do an auto-scan, is there any way to learn the code for VCDS, or is this not an option?
> 
> Same question for DRL.





.skully. said:


> Step by step instructions...
> windows: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368973&viewfull=1#post67368973
> 
> DRL: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67368992&viewfull=1#post67368992





iamgap said:


> These are for M K V I. I was aking about M K I V.





.skully. said:


> Didn't notice that, sorry.
> This is the MK6 thread not the MK4 thread :wave:


I missed that also... same numbers, just in a different order  The Mk4 does not support coding/adaptation for the windows via remote. The tool from ECS tuning tweaks the EEPROM settings in the module ... which can lead to complete failure if something goes wrong. Neither VCDS or the VAS scan tool support this access.

The DRLs are all hard wiring and switching, no 09 module, so this is typically done my removing the TFL wire pin from the switch connector and taping it off. Do not bend the tab of the HL switch, that's silly IMO since pulling the wire takes less effort and is easily undone later.


----------



## pdt165 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I found a scan here and realized I missed the BT question. I don't have my work files handy but see if selective locking is an option, either under coding and/or adaptation, in that 09 module.
> 
> See if my notes help on the voice command volume:
> 
> ...


I figured out the Locking question but havent had any luck with the BT volume. Let me know if you find anything when you get back to work.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, please spare a VAG-COM idiot, 

I'm going to a friends shop that has one and I want to program the window mod for my 2012 Jetta SEL, the information I see online is..


Windows up via remote Comfort Operation (via Remote Control)

Found in Coding, Long Coding Helper "Comfort Function for Power Windows via Remote Control active".

Is that pretty much all I need to know? Is it pretty straight forward? I thought I had to actually change code numbers. It seems to easy to be true and I'm gonna get there and have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Ok, please spare a VAG-COM idiot,
> 
> I'm going to a friends shop that has one and I want to program the window mod for my 2012 Jetta SEL, the information I see online is..
> 
> ...


In Byte 3, check the box for bit 5 is the only change that I see. I have made this change so much on MKV lately, I thought there were more changes necessary, but it looks like only this one change is necessary. It really is that simple. Ross-Tech has made it almost idiot proof. Now, if you are a binary type person, you are more than welcome to change them at the HEX or Binary locations. 


gap


----------



## Andy Homes (Jul 15, 2011)

*Disable light warning form VCDS*

Hi, I am putting "canbus" LEDs on a Jetta MK6 (DRL, License Plate, etc ..) but I have the warnings on the screen. Could I remove the monitoring of lights from VCDS ? Or I have to buy new led or some resistor ?

Thanks a lot !!!

Regards


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pdt165 said:


> I figured out the Locking question but havent had any luck with the BT volume. Let me know if you find anything when you get back to work.


All of my observations and testing for the voice command volume in in the thread linked above. I don't have a "problem" with my vehicle but I suspect the behavior with and without the radio turned on is related.

If you decide to test these settings on your vehicle and have any comments/corrections feel free to post them there.




Mr.Veedubya said:


> Ok, please spare a VAG-COM idiot,
> 
> I'm going to a friends shop that has one and I want to program the window mod for my 2012 Jetta SEL, the information I see online is..
> 
> ...


Yep, as Gap said just check the box... but make sure the doors are unlocked or it might not communicate 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Jetta_(16/AJ)_Tweaks

I don't recall the level of coverage in 10.6.4 for this BCM, so make sure they are using the Beta:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html#11.8





Andy Homes said:


> Hi, I am putting "canbus" LEDs on a Jetta MK6 (DRL, License Plate, etc ..) but I have the warnings on the screen. Could I remove the monitoring of lights from VCDS ? Or I have to buy new led or some resistor ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!
> 
> Regards


That depends on the BCM that's installed. Some vehicles outside of the US use the higher end Golf module, and others have the Polo based module, so we need a scan to see what the car has installed.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html


----------



## danibarn (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have a '10 Golf VI and a '11 Leon, and the Leon fold the mirrors when I press the close button on the remote, but the Golf doesn't do that. What can I do so that the Golf can also do this?

Sorry for the bad English and best regards


----------



## pureform3d (Feb 12, 2006)

*2012 GTI w/LED DRL's and rear incandescent foglight*

Hi Dana,

I have a 2012 GTI with factory LED DRL's. I've already installed a Euro switch and trigger wire to enable the parking light features, and that all works fine. I'm now interested in installing the rear foglight trigger and performing the wire swaps at the BCM to enable the rear foglight, but am unsure where the Byte 18 coding needs to be to enable the rear foglight on incandescent taillights. I see Byte 18 options for RdW LED DRL's with LED taillights, but nothing for RdW LED DRL's with incandescent taillights, at least as far as I can tell. My current coding for Byte 18 in stock configuration is 20. _Sidenote:_ I'd also like to maintain the DRL's at the "0" headlight switch position.

Also, I've been following your dialog with "thecrazyscotsman" on his LED DRL dilemma, if there's any info I can provide from my car to help let me know.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## rockerdan (May 21, 2011)

pureform3d said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I have a 2012 GTI with factory LED DRL's. I've already installed a Euro switch and trigger wire to enable the parking light features, and that all works fine. I'm now interested in installing the rear foglight trigger and performing the wire swaps at the BCM to enable the rear foglight, but am unsure where the Byte 18 coding needs to be to enable the rear foglight on incandescent taillights. I see Byte 18 options for RdW LED DRL's with LED taillights, but nothing for RdW LED DRL's with incandescent taillights, at least as far as I can tell. My current coding for Byte 18 in stock configuration is 20. _Sidenote:_ I'd also like to maintain the DRL's at the "0" headlight switch position.
> 
> ...


My 2012 autobahn with LED DRLs is arriving this week,and i want to ad the R style Euro LED TAILights. Has anyone got this working properly(NON FOG STYLE) with the front LEDs along with no bulb out error.

thanks
dan


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone who knows if it is possible to get the tailights to work when the light switch is on AUTO and its bright outside? As of right now i just have the LED in the headlights but i want the tailights to be on too. Wich byte and bit do i need to change?


----------



## GDM (Feb 22, 2010)

*Upshift indicator - can it be disabled?*

On my recommendation  my friend just bought a 2011 JSW TDI. He loves it, but there is an annoying "upshift now" arrow in the dash.. Any idea if I this can be disabled via VCDS?

Thanks!

Gerard


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

GDM said:


> On my recommendation  my friend just bought a 2011 JSW TDI. He loves it, but there is an annoying "upshift now" arrow in the dash.. Any idea if I this can be disabled via VCDS?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gerard


The solution is to shift to a higher gear. Works every time 

Seriously, I don't think this can be changed. It's mapped to optimize fuel economy, but only you know your driving situation and whether you are cruising or about to accelerate. I do agree that it seems kind of conservative -- seems to always want me to lug the engine, whereas I generally keep it in a lower gear than it recommends for city driving because I want to be adjust my speed if necessary.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

danibarn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a '10 Golf VI and a '11 Leon, and the Leon fold the mirrors when I press the close button on the remote, but the Golf doesn't do that. What can I do so that the Golf can also do this?
> 
> Sorry for the bad English and best regards


That seems to be a strategy of the window motors/door modules and I am not aware of a way to enable this with coding. Unfortunately most of the 2011 models that have this feature are the newer UDS protocol (and long coded) so they aren't the same generation as the conventional 2010 Gen 3 short coded modules for comparison.



pureform3d said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I have a 2012 GTI with factory LED DRL's. I've already installed a Euro switch and trigger wire to enable the parking light features, and that all works fine. I'm now interested in installing the rear foglight trigger and performing the wire swaps at the BCM to enable the rear foglight, but am unsure where the Byte 18 coding needs to be to enable the rear foglight on incandescent taillights. I see Byte 18 options for RdW LED DRL's with LED taillights, but nothing for RdW LED DRL's with incandescent taillights, at least as far as I can tell. My current coding for Byte 18 in stock configuration is 20. _Sidenote:_ I'd also like to maintain the DRL's at the "0" headlight switch position.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The "thecrazyscotsman" discussion/research is the closest thing to feedback I've received so far with a RFL and LED DRLs. I don't know right off which Byte 18 selection will be correct, but most of the 2012 Golfs have the real coding shown in Byte 18 which will help figure the new coding.

Post the scan in the factory configuration so I can check it out. The latest Beta should be useful for this year:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html#11.8


rockerdan said:


> My 2012 autobahn with LED DRLs is arriving this week,and i want to ad the R style Euro LED TAILights. Has anyone got this working properly(NON FOG STYLE) with the front LEDs along with no bulb out error.
> 
> thanks
> dan


If you aren't installing the rear fog light this should be a simple coding tweak and the connectors are plug and play at the tail lights. If you were installing the RFL I suspect that trigger wire swap and the discussion with "thecrazyscotsman" would apply.

Post (or at the least save) the scan from this car in the factory condition before you modify anything.


MSpeed said:


> Anyone who knows if it is possible to get the tailights to work when the light switch is on AUTO and its bright outside? As of right now i just have the LED in the headlights but i want the tailights to be on too. Wich byte and bit do i need to change?


It sounds like this is a vehicle factory equipped with a RLS and you are looking to modify Byte 18 for DRL preferences. Please post the scan so we can see the details about this car.



GDM said:


> On my recommendation  my friend just bought a 2011 JSW TDI. He loves it, but there is an annoying "upshift now" arrow in the dash.. Any idea if I this can be disabled via VCDS?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gerard


I agree, that is not in the coding and I doubt the cluster had Adaptation options for this... but post the scan if you want me to look into that possibility.


----------



## pureform3d (Feb 12, 2006)

*2012 GTI w/LED DRL's and rear incandescent foglight*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> The "thecrazyscotsman" discussion/research is the closest thing to feedback I've received so far with a RFL and LED DRLs. I don't know right off which Byte 18 selection will be correct, but most of the 2012 Golfs have the real coding shown in Byte 18 which will help figure the new coding.
> 
> ...


Hi Dana,

Thanks for the reply. Here is the autoscan from my car:

VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831

Saturday,24,September,2011,23:08:44:55029

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5979B75C9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492300FA881306E8921E0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFF889744FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 80057F7BAD19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272AC4008800C170008D4448052086434D8D20E48420240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B468F1A6B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 18051 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA02YZT 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F873C871067

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 SW
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005LRT700

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2C071160ZZZM

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 SW
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7F6B615FZZZH

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME56422E6DZZZ0

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME76260B1CZZZ.

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME76335927ZZZI

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME50025927ZZZ7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC HW: 5K0 953 549 E
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422KER0002Y
Coding: 108A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 72E1A5B313B5

Multi-function steering wheel: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Serial number: 0230773 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 366959A33F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 030611F6000517
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B5EAF225B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD13DD3BB65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660121025 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 295382DFFEE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H31 0263 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8452316
Coding: 04000401040005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234F90F79CCF

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

2 Faults Found:
1048578 - Supply voltage: Voltage too Low 
U1011 00 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 29 km
Date: 2001.14.11
Time: 17:29:51

1048580 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 
U1400 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 46
 Mileage: 29 km
Date: 2001.14.11
Time: 17:21:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31636ABFD633

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D63AB2921

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 326165B3D335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D63AB2921

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B5EAF225B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 366959A33F5D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## toman (Sep 24, 2011)

*Steering wheel buttons and RNS510*

Hello Dana,

I placed a RNS510 in my new Golf VI 1.6 TDI, which coding do i have to use to get the steering wheel buttons working?

best regards Tom


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pureform3d said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Here is the autoscan from my car:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I just replied to an email from another US market Golf with Byte 18 set to Hex 20 from the factory and the SWL 0651, but he has two reverse lights (no rear fog) and LED tails. Since you want conventional tails I'd give either of these Hex suggestions a shot before moving wiring:

02 - RoW default, 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light
42 - RoW default, 1 Rear fog / 1 Reverse light 

Please let me know if either of those work with the exception of the rear fog, in which case I hope to have a bulb out code and lack of the LR reverse light. If you have any other faults save the scan data and post it with the results of the exterior lighting, i.e. DRL behavior. If either of those are working I'd suggest we dig deeper before you move the wires because the normal DIY instructions aren't going to fit without disrupting the factory DRLs.

If those do not work please change is back to Hex 20 for now.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

toman said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> I placed a RNS510 in my new Golf VI 1.6 TDI, which coding do i have to use to get the steering wheel buttons working?
> 
> best regards Tom


Make sure BAP is enabled, reboot the RNS and try locking the vehicle doors for 10 minutes to put the car to sleep. If you need specific coding details post the before scan clip with the original radio installed and the complete Auto-Scan in the current configuration.


----------



## mniceguy81 (Sep 26, 2011)

*VW Touran 2.0 TDI code tweaks*

Hello everybody, I'm from switzerland and was wondering if there were code tweaks which would work on my Touran 2005 like = coming home / leaving home without the sensors (What are the procedures to follow and how can i get my fog lights as DRLs without the rear lights, i have retro fit xenon lights) and if there was a way to deactivate when VCDS does a auto scan to skip radio because it giving me errors and i had a RNS MFD2 and replaced it with Clarion VX401E but could not find a Canbus adapter for this in my country and still looking for it.

*My first scan -* 

Friday,23,September,2011,17:35:00:06299
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 37 3D 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: ..... Mileage: 145090km/90154miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
3D-Special Function -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 BQ HW: 028 101 190 6
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6254 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D0123693
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 73EFC2D26B25

1 Fault Found:
18062 - Please check DTC Memory of Instrument Cluster 
P1654 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 924 /min
Torque: 98.0 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 15.3 %
Voltage: 14.29 V
Temperature: 20.7°C
Temperature: 20.7°C
Temperature: 20.7°C

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0023238
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3A712FF60CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0404 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68D5A5BE22E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 T HW: 1K0 937 049 T*
Component: Bordnetz-SG 1.0 H30 0704 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000858733
Coding: 01898F020004200000120C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 40855D1E6A13

Part No: 1T0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW358 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 B HW: 1T0 909 605 B
Component: 02 AIRBAG VW62 0506 1400 
Revision: 07023000 Serial number: 0037SD082ZDN 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 346D01CE2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 A HW: 1K0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 012 0030 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 30650DDEDAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1T0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 0812 
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 11111 111 11111
VCID: 316308DAD1B9

1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 1K0 815 071 H
Component: Zuheizer 031 1312 
Revision: A Serial number: 09010046 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2A511FB6FC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H08 0080 
Revision: 08 Serial number: 260010460306AE
Coding: 3D3F1349078002
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2757E682EF7D

4 Faults Found:
00380 - Special Vehicle Control Module (J608) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 144521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:54:34

01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 144521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:54:38

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 144521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:54:38

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 144915 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:33:56


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1T0 920 871 A
Component: IMMO VDD 0812 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 316308DAD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3D: Special Function
Cannot be reached * What is this ?*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1T0 959 701 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0157 
Coding: 0000116
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: F4ED41CEEE2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346D01CE2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 J HW: 1K0 959 433 J
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 031 0308 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 99E800087F2D8505084F016001
Shop #: WSC 06550 995 81304
VCID: 377736C23FDD

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1T0 959 702 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0157 
Coding: 0000116
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: F5EB7CCAE551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0201 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2F670EA2C78D

1 Fault Found:
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0201 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 30650DDEDAB3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Second scan after erasing the faulty codes but it still say malfuntion on some but no errors *- 

Sunday,25,September,2011,17:53:09:06299
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 37 3D 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: ..... Mileage: 145110km/90167miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
3D-Special Function -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 BQ HW: 028 101 190 6
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6254 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D0123693
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 73EFC2D26B25

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0023238
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3A712FF60CCF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0404 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 68D5A5BE22E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 T HW: 1K0 937 049 T*
Component: Bordnetz-SG 1.0 H30 0704 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000858733
Coding: 01898F020004200000120C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 40855D1E6A13

Part No: 1T0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW358 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 B HW: 1T0 909 605 B
Component: 02 AIRBAG VW62 0506 1400 
Revision: 07023000 Serial number: 0037SD082ZDN 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 346D01CE2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 A HW: 1K0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 012 0030 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 30650DDEDAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1T0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 0812 
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 11111 111 11111
VCID: 316308DAD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 1K0 815 071 H
Component: Zuheizer 031 1312 
Revision: A Serial number: 09010046 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2A511FB6FC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H08 0080 
Revision: 08 Serial number: 260010460306AE
Coding: 3D3F1349078002
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2757E682EF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1T0 920 871 A
Component: IMMO VDD 0812 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 316308DAD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3D: Special Function
Cannot be reached * What is this ?*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1T0 959 701 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0157 
Coding: 0000116
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: F4ED41CEEE2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346D01CE2EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 J HW: 1K0 959 433 J
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 031 0308 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 99E800087F2D8505084F016001
Shop #: WSC 06550 995 81304
VCID: 377736C23FDD

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1T0 959 702 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0157 
Coding: 0000116
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: F5EB7CCAE551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0201 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2F670EA2C78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0201 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 30650DDEDAB3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

How can i know what i have as options that i can enable on my ECU.

So please if someone could help and i'm sorry if it wrong place to post or my english.

Thank you.


----------



## pureform3d (Feb 12, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just replied to an email from another US market Golf with Byte 18 set to Hex 20 from the factory and the SWL 0651, but he has two reverse lights (no rear fog) and LED tails. Since you want conventional tails I'd give either of these Hex suggestions a shot before moving wiring:
> 
> ...


I tried your two Byte 18 suggestions, the results are as follows:

*02*


Headlight switch off - No LED DRLs, DRL light on in dash, driver side backup light on.
Headlight switch parking light - No LED front parking lights, all other parking lights on.
Headlight switch on - HIDs, no LED frt parking lights, all other parking lights on.


Here are the fault codes for the 02 configuration:

Tuesday,27,September,2011,20:25:29:55029
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651
Software Coding: 6F180A3A90272AC4008800C170008D4448050286434D8D20E48420240040
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B468F1DE1
2 Faults Found:

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 1922 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.11
Time: 15:23:52

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 1922 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.11
Time: 15:23:53

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.35 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 


*42*


Headlight switch off - No passenger side LED DRL, DRL light on in dash, driver side backup light on, taillight DRLs
Headlight switch parking light - No passenger side LED frt parking light, all other parking lights on, driver side backup light on.
Headlight switch on - HIDs, no passenger side LED frt parking light, all other parking lights on, driver side backup light on.


Here are the fault codes for the 42 configuration:

Tuesday,27,September,2011,20:27:42:55029
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651
Software Coding: 6F180A3A90272AC4008800C170008D4448054286434D8D20E48420240040
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B468F1DE1
1 Fault Found:

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 1922 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.11
Time: 15:27:00

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.30 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 On
OFF 
OFF 


It seems as though the 42 coding would work with the wire swap, although that would also mean DRL taillights, which I'd prefer not to have. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mniceguy81 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anybody who can help please.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

mniceguy81 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm from switzerland and was wondering if there were code tweaks which would work on my Touran 2005 like = coming home / leaving home without the sensors (What are the procedures to follow and how can i get my fog lights as DRLs without the rear lights, i have retro fit xenon lights) and if there was a way to deactivate when VCDS does a auto scan to skip radio because it giving me errors and i had a RNS MFD2 and replaced it with Clarion VX401E but could not find a Canbus adapter for this in my country and still looking for it.
> 
> *My first scan -*
> 
> ...


 Hi, 

Remove these modules from the CAN Gateway [Installation List] using VCDS since they are not installed: 


37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
3D-Special Function -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 

-- 

The tweaks that would apply to this vehicle are on the Mk5 platform: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Jetta/Bora_(1K/5M)_Tweaks 

You can try turning on Daytime Running Lights (North America) but Fogs as Daytime Running Lights are not supported with this 09 module. 

Coming home should work on a Mk5 platform with the Auto position switch only. The US Golf/Jetta cars will so I'd like to believe that applies to the Touran. Go into the 09 module and enable the coming home coding and make sure the "Auto" wire is present at the headlight switch. That wire is normally purple and you may be able to borrow a switch for the test before purchasing one. 

Coming-Home Mode via 0 = Personalisation is already active, not 1 = Lightsensor which would not work without the RLS. 

-Dana


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

pureform3d said:


> It seems as though the 42 coding would work with the wire swap, although that would also mean DRL taillights, which I'd prefer not to have. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


 Hi, 

Sorry for the delay and thanks for the feedback! I agree, 42 is close but using the Scandinavian DRL scheme. Stay in the 40's and get creative but I'd try 41 and 44 next. Based on the 02 result I doubt 03 will work with the LED DRLs but it wouldn't hurt to try that ROW coding. 

-Dana


----------



## mniceguy81 (Sep 26, 2011)

*VW Touran 2.0 TDI code tweaks*

Thanks Dana for the Feedback and did like you suggested but a question for you what is the 3D-Special Function and for RLS is there a way to retro fit it and i ordered the AUTO switch will it work for the the fog lights to be DRLS because when i turn my light switch once and pull it i have parking lights and fog lights as Driving lights, so that i can't get the fog lights as the only lights switched on. 

I'm sorry to this but i needed to get a multifunction steering wheel which will suport my car and don't how to do it or what kind of materials to get it retrofitted or a diy that i can use. 

please help sorry to ask a lot or the wrong place to post.eace::facepalm:


----------



## dpclemens05 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Disabling the door chime with a VAGCOM with 17-insturments/07-Long Coding...*

Ok, I did these programming tweaks to my car that is a 2010 Passat 3C(B6). It DID disable the door chime. However, the ESP, and ABS lights on the dash are now on and cannot be cleared via VAGCOM, neither does the AUTOHOLD button work anymore as well as the ESP button. 

Anyone with resolutions?










Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Desmo_Pilot* »_Dana,
> Is there a way to turn off the door chime when the key is in the ignition? I realize that it turns off after 30 seconds or so, but would like to disable it completely. I was able to do this on the Mk4 R32, but can't seem to find the coding in the Mk6.
> Thanks!
> Kyle
> ...


----------



## dpclemens05 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Did the tweaks but now there are two warning lights on the cluster.*

The ABS & EPS lights are on and cannot be cleared, as well; the auto hold button and the EPS button on the console no longer work. 

This is a 2010 Passat B6(3C). Any suggestions/resolutions....

Thanks


----------



## mniceguy81 (Sep 26, 2011)

*To dpclemens05*



> Did the tweaks but now there are two warning lights on the cluster.
> The ABS & EPS lights are on and cannot be cleared, as well; the auto hold button and the EPS button on the console no longer work.
> 
> This is a 2010 Passat B6(3C). Any suggestions/resolutions....


Sorry for answering this but you have to drive the car so that the warning lights on the dashboard to disappear.

Sorry for about english.eace:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

mniceguy81 said:


> Thanks Dana for the Feedback and did like you suggested but a question for you what is the 3D-Special Function and for RLS is there a way to retro fit it and i ordered the AUTO switch will it work for the the fog lights to be DRLS because when i turn my light switch once and pull it i have parking lights and fog lights as Driving lights, so that i can't get the fog lights as the only lights switched on.
> 
> I'm sorry to this but i needed to get a multifunction steering wheel which will suport my car and don't how to do it or what kind of materials to get it retrofitted or a diy that i can use.
> 
> please help sorry to ask a lot or the wrong place to post.eace::facepalm:


Hi,

Special functions are not normally used unless the vehicle is a Police/Taxi or Emergency vehicle of some sort with factory installed modules for lights and similar equipment. It should not be enabled on this car  

You could retrofit the RLS but the proper connectors and wiring would need to be added. Try searching the Mk5 specific forums for a DIY but you'll want the wiring diagrams as well since this isn't a Golf. This one was helpful for the wiring connector part number when I added mine:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5287722-Adding-Rain-and-Light-Sensor

You would need to replace the 09 module if you want that fog light behavior to change but I bet you can find a used one for a reasonable price. This is a random example: http://octavia-vrs.com/cms/content/enabling-cornering-light-function

Lastly, the SWCM you have (1K0-953-549-A ) is midline as listed here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Steering_Wheel_Versions

If you were to upgrade to the 8 button steering wheel make sure the slip ring, Steering Angle Sensor in the column and LIN 1.3 components are used. (LIN 2.0 is the newer Mk6 wheel with 12 buttons)

--



dpclemens05 said:


> Ok, I did these programming tweaks to my car that is a 2010 Passat 3C(B6). It DID disable the door chime. However, the ESP, and ABS lights on the dash are now on and cannot be cleared via VAGCOM, neither does the AUTOHOLD button work anymore as well as the ESP button.
> 
> Anyone with resolutions?





dpclemens05 said:


> The ABS & EPS lights are on and cannot be cleared, as well; the auto hold button and the EPS button on the console no longer work.
> 
> This is a 2010 Passat B6(3C). Any suggestions/resolutions....
> 
> Thanks


dpclemens05,

The discussion you quoted from Desmo_Pilot was based on a Golf, not Passat/CC. This thread was originally intended for the Golf when it was new, but has migrated into several platforms and taken a general tweaks direction.

The 2006 + (3C) Passat has not supported cluster coding modifications to the country without setting a bunch of powertrain (mostly ABS and EPB) related fault codes. If you want a second opinion post the complete Auto-Scans, both original prior to modifications and the latest with the fault(s) stored.


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

*Door Controller Question*

Based on the scan below:

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0000596162
Coding: 0004F5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 27732961E8F7

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 TSW
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004738489 
Coding: 0004D0

Is there any idea if we can wire up Puddle lights or folding mirrors on these controllers? I've got the door warning lights installed and working grerat and I know these new UDS controllers aren't very well documented, but was curious if there have been any updates to this.

Thanks,

Justin.


----------



## Digitalic (Jul 18, 2011)

Regarding cluster instrument staging; apparently not all "D" type clusters work, my cluster part number starts with "5K0" and ends with a "D" (instead of "5K6" like most people who got it working) and it doesn't work for me (channel not available).

I think the clear pattern is that all part no "5K0" clusters definitely do not support staging out of the box, but apparently this guy somehow hacked his cluster and got them to work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPNtNJ4Z4F4

On his channel he appears to have done this to a few other models as well (for different VW cars), from what I understand from his english he claims to have opened the cluster and reprogrammed it somehow. (notice how his sticker is ripped)

Hope that helps.


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

*087 M error*

Upgraded from 085 C to 087 M Highline CECM for my 2010 JSW TDI. Going from low to high, I noticed that the TPMS no longer communicates with the controller. The communication is not intermittent. I have searched up and down the forums and haven't seen anyone else with my problem. I swapped out the high for the low and noted that the TPMS works without error. Any way around this? I am getting a 004 error. Thank you.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Dana,

I was browsing around on VCDS today for my 2012 and saw a start/stop checkbox. Is that automatic start/stop? If not, would there be anyway to enable it on a KESSY vehicle?

Also, is there anyway to get the LED DRL's to dim when the turn signals are on? The RoW Golfs do it but not here in NA. I just see an option to change the behavior like the Audi DRL's.

Thanks,
Patrick

Friday,21,October,2011,10:07:23:23146
VCDS Version: Beta 11.10.0 (x64)
Data version: 20111014



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72

VIN: WVWHV7AJ9CW096927 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77F7826D06D65D3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2724 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001108120509
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1933A4D5D082AB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492B0000881406E692200041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFF9E5DFAFE793

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0152155223
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F767D9A2E713

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 800569B11B189AB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A1A90272AC4108800C174000DC44E0D2086574D8DB0E4842024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B5045A46AB73

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 18081 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0HPBB 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F872A4DA666A53

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000616A800

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4B4F0063ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME65322362ZZZN

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME5C545D4CZZZ8

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME7A405D33ZZZ.

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME6C171728ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME086D3828ZZZP

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110819300945
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFB9045ECEA773

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 36694F69895C64B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 040811F1000961
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B48659C5A6F3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD12B190D6470B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000189900001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E596709710C5CB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660689632 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2953941540E23B3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8465994
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234F863D2ACEE13

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31637C75A832433

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D7561572076B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218119849291
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D7522D1E764D3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 H HW: 5K0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 387541514B4892B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D7561572076B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B48655C5A6F3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 36694F69415C64B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gokartgti (Apr 4, 2009)

*Three-Button Module - Reprogram*

Hi Dana,

Just seeing if you can lend a hand with this interesting one. We have the 3 button roof console in Australia. One button dials a european VW info hotline the other dials a European Roadside assist number.

We have been able to locate the relevant Euro number via adaption channels in the phone control unit 77. The issue is the Euro number is 008008655792436 and the local Australian VW roadside assist number is 1800637181. When we go to change the value it asks for the new number in 16 digit hexadecimal and it obviously won't accept the Australian toll-free number as a replacement value.

Any ideas. Is it as simple as running astring converter to Hex to get the relevant value?

thanks in advance


----------



## gazruss (Sep 5, 2010)

*Issues....*

Just got my GTI back from the dealers after 28 days of them trying to sort out my transmission. They finally put in a new unit direct from the factory and all seems OK. First thing i did was run an auto-scan and found a bunch of error codes. Anyone know what is going on?

Here is the auto-scan

Sunday,30,October,2011,13:13:22:28801
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5 (x64)
Data version: 20110930



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWHV7AJ4BW038593 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C907AB6E20

2 Faults Found:
005668 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 37956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 11:15:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 926 /min
Load: 20.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 96.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module 
U0101 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
 Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2111.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.573 V

Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2208 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001106011058
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 20613BFB8A58

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C49250002881006ED921C0041310800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 8429D76BBE80

1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 37956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 12:23:48

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 14
Count: 12288
Count: 8195
Count: 43776
Count: 1025
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BT HW: 5K0 907 044 BT
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7EDD2583506C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3F88272AC40088008174008B0440050086534D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55E9930CC4

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 21061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 37956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 12:23:53

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.75 V
ON 
ON 
 Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00KVAL 
Coding: 00003042
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957F69F09C2

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3D181554ZZZX

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME60103155ZZZF

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0C2F535FZZZ5

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME180E636FZZZ2

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME5D0D3322ZZZH

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME17163322ZZZ2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JFG000MK
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD3DA3785C

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0005862 
Coding: 830000

1 Fault Found:
0516 - Databus: Missing Message 
U1121 00 [008] - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 37956 km
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 12:23:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 871 HW: 5K6 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: F1C78EBF9132

1 Fault Found:
12648704 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 37956 km
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 12:23:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 220610F1001289
Coding: ED817F0600160200000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFF92CF8D0A

1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 37956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.14.22
Time: 12:23:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R9BYF06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDA583D06C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF599D3BCE4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147CEBFD1B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147CEBFD1B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C1B3D4B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C7AB2EA0

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1142347
Coding: 2500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E77EFFC1D2

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 221
Mileage: 11183 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2006.14.14
Time: 18:51:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449C7AB2EA0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FFAAF25DA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668224304
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245C1B3D4B4

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know if this thread has any traffic anymore... but I guess i'll try and bring it back to life. 

Hi Dana, 

Do you know if I need special coding to get my LED tails W/REAR FOG to work properly?

I did everything the write up said

"Repair wire goes in to slot 17 in the black connector.

Remove wire from pin 28 from black connector.

Remove wire from pin 47 from brown connector.

Connect the wire from pin 28 from black connector into the brown connector at pin 47."

Now my rear fog turns on when the front fog is selected. Anyway to VAGCOM this issue? 

It's a 2012 w/ LED DRLs and hopefully a properly operating rear fog...


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

yes you need to code it..i found it on here somewhere back in may or june.. the rear fog should only come on when you pull it a second click. you have euro switch installed? have a go typin in the searches on google and you should find the codes . hope this helps fella


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> yes you need to code it..i found it on here somewhere back in may or june.. the rear fog should only come on when you pull it a second click. you have euro switch installed? have a go typin in the searches on google and you should find the codes . hope this helps fella


AH! Thanks brah!!!! Yeah I have the euro switch hence the disappointment when i saw that the switch wasn't operating properly. So yours did the same thing prior to coding it properly? I just want to make sure this is standard with that DIY wiring. :thumbup:


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

KanDyWyTe said:


> AH! Thanks brah!!!! Yeah I have the euro switch hence the disappointment when i saw that the switch wasn't operating properly. So yours did the same thing prior to coding it properly? I just want to make sure this is standard with that DIY wiring. :thumbup:


 no probs fella. yep they did till i used the VAGCOM cable and found the proper coding .. i believe it was in the electrical, (09 cent. byte 18 was change to a 04. do you have a vagcom? but i also have the front led drl units installed and had to do a few other bte changes.. so i cant remember what i changed prior to the front drl install (as that was a pain to get all to work) hit Dana up with a full scan and you should be all set with proper numbers mate.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

thecrazyscotsman said:


> no probs fella. yep they did till i used the VAGCOM cable and found the proper coding .. i believe it was in the electrical, (09 cent. byte 18 was change to a 04. do you have a vagcom? but i also have the front led drl units installed and had to do a few other bte changes.. so i cant remember what i changed prior to the front drl install (as that was a pain to get all to work) hit Dana up with a full scan and you should be all set with proper numbers mate.


AWESOME! Thanks for the info buddy!!! I'll be purchasing the VCDS friday and hopefully have this corrected by next week! :thumbup:


----------



## joengr (Apr 7, 2011)

*Can't exit the Audio Menu*

Hi guys... I have a 2008 Bora (name of the MK5 Jetta in Mexico) and recently added some features with VCDS. I replaced my old Mid-Line MFA to a HighLine MFA+. I also installed one of the chinese HU's (I know... cheap) with Navigation, rear view camera, etc.

I ran a scan with VCDS and I have a couple of errors regarding Radio and Can Gateway. If I remove the HU all the codes are OK. The issue is this. Once I installed the HighLine MFA I can see the Audio Menu coming to life, now, I don't have a MFSW and the menu entry is controlled by the wiper stalk. 

If I enter the Audio Menu I can have basic communication with the Chinese HU. I can select source, select tracks with the Wiper stalk controls. The thing is that I can't go back to the main menu. If I keep the B button (selector) on the wiper stalk (like to enter the Menus from the MFD) it simply does whatever is done but to the radio (either iPod, Radio, Nav, etc). 

I'm attaching the latest and greatest scan... you can see on the CAN Gateway the error and also on the Radio. It says can't be reached. However, if I disable the Radio in the CAN Gateway, the HU shuts off completely. I believe that the CAN interface the radio has is not fully compatible with the CAN Gateway. If I update the software on the CAN Gateway or replace the module with an older version, will this resolve the issue?

Do I forcibly need a MFSW to control the Audio Menu and exit from Audio Mode???

Thanks ... scan next.


===============================================
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWHG11K18M012572 Mileage: 60450km/37561miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BM HW: 07K 906 032 BM
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 0711 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G524F0LU
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 75EBF81D655A

1 Fault Found:
001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 60430 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:21:57

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1030 /min
Load: 27.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: 55.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 950.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFFEE25437E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F875A3517E6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 FT HW: 1K0 820 047 FT
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7BFFEE25437E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000000667689
Coding: 00050E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE7CA750706

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 110707 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW52.lbl
Part No SW: 6Q0 909 605 AH HW: 6Q0 909 605 AH
Component: 13 AIRBAG VW52  025 2400 
Revision: 06025000 Serial number: 0037TR07E225 
Coding: 0012595
Shop #: WSC 18190 993 999999
VCID: 7DFBE03D5D6A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AP HW: 1K0 953 549 AP
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0010041
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 800519C9AA98

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 JX HW: 1K0 920 874 JX
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2416 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G524F0LU
Coding: 0023303
Shop #: WSC 18050 993 17806
VCID: 8C1D3DF996D0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 020607F2002270
Coding: ED807F060002021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 30650909DAB8

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 60430 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:03:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 JX HW: 1K0 920 874 JX
Component: IMMO 3HL 2416 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G524F0LU
Shop #: WSC 18050 993 17806
VCID: 8C1D3DF996D0

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 60430 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:15:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AE HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000525989006
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 12336 024 39475
VCID: 71E3CC0D1132

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 356B381D25DA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880106083F2D04048FB0880F0688F800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71E3CC0D1132

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000111178629
Coding: 0001200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7D2D3906F0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001775999
Coding: 0001040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B203D1DEA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000001772500
Coding: 0001040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3E79273110EC

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Can someone educate me on what Byte 19 is in the 09 module? Thanks

Also, I'm trying to figure out how to add the travel/tourist mode to the MFI. I found the adaptation in the xenon module, but nothing to add to the MFI. 

I'm on a quest to add as many options to the MFI as possible because I'm a geek.


----------



## gokartgti (Apr 4, 2009)

Does Dana even come here anymore seeing its been a few weeks since I posted my question...... any suggestions..

thanks


----------



## thecrazyscotsman (Jul 29, 2011)

gokartgti said:


> Does Dana even come here anymore seeing its been a few weeks since I posted my question...... any suggestions..
> 
> thanks


 usually straight away...thats kinda weird. maybe inbox with a full scan.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

gokartgti said:


> Does Dana even come here anymore seeing its been a few weeks since I posted my question...... any suggestions..
> 
> thanks


Been wondering the same


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Tweak3D said:


> Based on the scan below:
> 
> Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
> Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793
> ...


Hi Justin,

Puddle lights shouldn't be a problem, I actually think you could enable "Ambient Mirror Illumination installed" and see if you have faults stored. If so I'd say locating the terminal and probing for power would be best before purchasing hardware.

The folding mirrors would probably require new motors since most (if not all) US configuration modules do not support that and the PR codes and parts system information isn't real clear in most cases.

--


jackchit said:


> Upgraded from 085 C to 087 M Highline CECM for my 2010 JSW TDI. Going from low to high, I noticed that the TPMS no longer communicates with the controller. The communication is not intermittent. I have searched up and down the forums and haven't seen anyone else with my problem. I swapped out the high for the low and noted that the TPMS works without error. Any way around this? I am getting a 004 error. Thank you.
> 
> ```
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> ...


I took the scan clip from the IM and it looks like the entire long coding string was pasted into the new BCM. TPMS is a virtual address of the 09 module and found in byte 8 of the coding. Based on this and the remote issue I'm thinking this BCM isn't for the NAR market. If the issue isn't resolved please post the complete part number from the installed module. _i.e. 5K0-937-087-M-??? _


--


Crzypdilly said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I was browsing around on VCDS today for my 2012 and saw a start/stop checkbox. Is that automatic start/stop? If not, would there be anyway to enable it on a KESSY vehicle?
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick,

Yes that would be automatic start/stop and the hardware in this vehicle probably won't support it. I actually suspect that may result in a no start at all based on some experimental coding on a vehicle with similar modules.

The Audi Winking  light feature should be possible by enabling "Daytime Running Lights (DRLs) inactive with Turn Signals active" in byte 15.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

gokartgti said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Just seeing if you can lend a hand with this interesting one. We have the 3 button roof console in Australia. One button dials a european VW info hotline the other dials a European Roadside assist number.
> 
> ...


I vaguely recall something similar a while ago and the Beta (probably 11.2 back then) was needed for the adaptation, but it was a straight forward Dec entry not Hex. Try the current Beta Release 11.10.1 and post the Auto-Scan if this isn't resolved.



gazruss said:


> Just got my GTI back from the dealers after 28 days of them trying to sort out my transmission. They finally put in a new unit direct from the factory and all seems OK. First thing i did was run an auto-scan and found a bunch of error codes. Anyone know what is going on?
> 
> ```
> Here is the auto-scan
> ...


Most of the faults are flagged Intermittent which leads me to believe they didn't clear faults after the repairs. Clear them and see if any return


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

joengr said:


> Hi guys... I have a 2008 Bora (name of the MK5 Jetta in Mexico) and recently added some features with VCDS. I replaced my old Mid-Line MFA to a HighLine MFA+. I also installed one of the chinese HU's (I know... cheap) with Navigation, rear view camera, etc.
> 
> I ran a scan with VCDS and I have a couple of errors regarding Radio and Can Gateway. If I remove the HU all the codes are OK. The issue is this. Once I installed the HighLine MFA I can see the Audio Menu coming to life, now, I don't have a MFSW and the menu entry is controlled by the wiper stalk.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about that. Normally vehicles equipped without a MFSW have lowerline, _i.e. Prem. 7_, radios and they aren't controlled by the MFA stalk at all. In this case I'd be curious if the installation of a MFSW actually operates the menus as expected ... but the aftermarket radio will also be another variable.

That GW has an update available in the US market as per TSB 90-11-03 ( 2025685 ) which was last revised in March 2011 and the final SW would be fairly modern @ 1K0-907-530-AD / SWL 0112 after the flash. I don't think it will resolve the problem but the cost of one dealer hour for a flash is better than a new module IMO.

--


Crzypdilly said:


> Can someone educate me on what Byte 19 is in the 09 module? Thanks
> 
> Also, I'm trying to figure out how to add the travel/tourist mode to the MFI. I found the adaptation in the xenon module, but nothing to add to the MFI.
> 
> I'm on a quest to add as many options to the MFI as possible because I'm a geek.


Byte 19 is part of the lighting scheme which is normally at Hex 86 on the Golf ... but I played with that while backprobing / voltage testing and I didn't see much activity back before my update programing in 2010. If you are into it check the voltage with a battery charger attached at several lamps and record the results. In small increments adjust the drop-down menu options evenly and record the new voltage output values.

Travel/tourist mode will blind oncoming traffic if you are driving on the correct side of the road. Are you planning on taking this vehicle out of the US/Canada?

--


gokartgti said:


> Does Dana even come here anymore seeing its been a few weeks since I posted my question...... any suggestions..
> 
> thanks





thecrazyscotsman said:


> usually straight away...thats kinda weird. maybe inbox with a full scan.


thecrazyscotsman, did you get the LED DRL thing straightened out? 



Crzypdilly said:


> Been wondering the same



I decided a few months ago to limit my PC time to 10 _or so_ hours a day and to be completely honest the IMs on this forum were .. starting to cause a mild burn-out on my end.  I'd login and spend 15-20 minutes answering questions and have to call it quits before getting to the forum! As of tonight that's fixed and they are off :thumbup:

While I was out so to speak I've spent time with family and friends in real life, not electronically, went to car shows, played Piyo blocks 1 and 2 like an addict, planned a wedding including shopping for all of the crap involved with the clothing for us, went to Vegas with the RT team for the AAPEX show and had an absolute blast, got married, and here we are at 12:32 AM EST


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

We missed you Dana. :heart:

Now, never leave again


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> While I was out so to speak I've spent time with family and friends in real life, not electronically, went to car shows, played Piyo blocks 1 and 2 like an addict, planned a wedding including shopping for all of the crap involved with the clothing for us, went to Vegas with the RT team for the AAPEX show and had an absolute blast, *got married*, and here we are at 12:32 AM EST


Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

phatz314 said:


> We missed you Dana. :heart:
> 
> Now, never leave again





sfpegasus said:


> Awesome! Congratulations.


Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

Congrats DANA!!!!!!!!! i picked up my micro cable from you right before you guys left. Thank you so much for that BTW.

ANYWAY, for all the stereo guys out there, i found in the radio coding that if you turn off the treble checking function, it allows you have a better front sound stage. At high volume you lose some of it due to the radio, but once you turn that off it sounds much better. Now i just have to figure out how to turn of the bass checking, and ill be good 

Oh and Dana, that DRL issue with my car has been solved. It needed a new "519" module. At least that is what DAY did anyway to fix the issue.


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

I apologize if this has been answered but I cannot find the solution anywhere. Got myself a pair of HID replica headlights for my halogen headlight vehicle. Everything works great but I am wondering if I can code my 2012 GTI to have parking lights (front) OFF when the headlights are on. Parking lights would then be on only in the parking light position on the euro switch and OFF when flipped to headlights (lows). Any chance this can be coded???

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

phd-12v said:


> Congrats DANA!!!!!!!!! i picked up my micro cable from you right before you guys left. Thank you so much for that BTW.
> 
> ANYWAY, for all the stereo guys out there, i found in the radio coding that if you turn off the treble checking function, it allows you have a better front sound stage. At high volume you lose some of it due to the radio, but once you turn that off it sounds much better. Now i just have to figure out how to turn of the bass checking, and ill be good
> 
> Oh and Dana, that DRL issue with my car has been solved. It needed a new "519" module. At least that is what DAY did anyway to fix the issue.


Thanks! It sounds like they replaced the J519 module which is the BCM / Address 09. Most of those lower end units are all replaced with087/highend modules so yours should be rated for Xenons now. 



MA_GTIMKV said:


> I apologize if this has been answered but I cannot find the solution anywhere. Got myself a pair of HID replica headlights for my halogen headlight vehicle. Everything works great but I am wondering if I can code my 2012 GTI to have parking lights (front) OFF when the headlights are on. Parking lights would then be on only in the parking light position on the euro switch and OFF when flipped to headlights (lows). Any chance this can be coded???
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


No, I don't think that type of configuration for parking lights wouldn't be possible.


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

DELETE - Re-posted below with Auto Scan


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> No, I don't think that type of configuration for parking lights wouldn't be possible.


Turns out it is! Might be working since they are the halogen configuration, yet HID replica replacements and somehow I got the front parking lights off (bumper ones are still on though) and the rears work fine too. 

Coded the dreaded byte 18 to NAR GTI, for some reason mine was on GOLF NAR for my 2012 GTI. 

There are some other bits for parking light configurations too I played around with.


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

So half my VCDS tweeks work and the other half DON'T! Has this happened to anyone? Is it because I have a brand new 2012 that requires a newer version (currently v11.11.0)?!

*Working tweaks:*
_Seat-belt chime/light off
Emergency brake lights/flashers (assuming this one works)
Gauge Staging
Seat heater memory
Comfort Blinkers (highway) set to 4 blinks
Remote Comfort Control of windows_

*FAILED Tweaks:*
_Windows operable once door is opened_

****EDIT*** - THANKS TO Phtatz314's* suggestions all works now except the window power cut off, which I will re-attempt as an individual bit selection,

Here is my auto scan: I'm currently equipped with R-LED tail lights w/RF that I need to re-wire.

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Data version: 20111111

Thursday,17,November,2011,23:51:50:33918

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72

VIN: WVWHV7AJ0CW079269 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 77D330E506D65B6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2724 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001107200767
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1917165DD082AD6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49290003880D06EA92220041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB2CD5FAFE7F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0150371023
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BC4F59A2E776

2 Faults Found:
133124 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:55

1069319 - Wake-Up Signal from Control Module for Access/Start Authorization 
U1093 00 [008] - Short to GND
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021DB391B189CE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3B80272AC4108800C1700009444F052086574D8DB0E4842024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D5FE2CDA46AB16

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 23071 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

12 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 158
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 746 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.05
Time: 16:51:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 158
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 746 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.05
Time: 16:51:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01518 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Left (M16) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 153
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 746 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.05
Time: 16:52:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.65 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 154
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 746 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.05
Time: 16:57:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 155
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 746 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.05
Time: 17:04:23

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 1222 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.10
Time: 17:20:13

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.50 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 1222 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.10
Time: 17:43:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF 
OFF 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 1222 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.10
Time: 17:43:21

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
OFF 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01565 - Luggage Compartment Light (W3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 1222 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.10
Time: 22:19:35

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1309 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.11
Time: 23:58:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1309 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.11
Time: 23:58:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 79
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0ERUT 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA398C5A666A36

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000R0LJ900

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME54050142ZZZE

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7B7A1542ZZZ+

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME48030A58ZZZT

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME083E7D4BZZZ9

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME3C0E0328ZZZI

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME33430C28ZZZC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)  Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110801301698
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF22CDECEA716

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 364DFDE1895C62E

2 Faults Found:
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:55

13631488 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 240711F1000713
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FFAED9C5A696

2 Faults Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:55

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF599910D6476E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000153013005
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E7DD581710C5AE

2 Faults Found:
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:55

12665089 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 1406 km
Date: 2002.14.12
Time: 20:51:56

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

click here to get the new setting to "take" for comfort turn signals


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

phatz314 said:


> click here to get the new setting to "take" for comfort turn signals


Thanks brah! That fixed it... and I read a little more and did all the bit selections individually as suggested and restarted the battery after every selection and the WINDOWS WORK NOW!!! Thanks a bunch! :thumbup:


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

phd-12v said:


> ANYWAY, for all the stereo guys out there, i found in the radio coding that if you turn off the treble checking function, it allows you have a better front sound stage. At high volume you lose some of it due to the radio, but once you turn that off it sounds much better. Now i just have to figure out how to turn of the bass checking, and ill be good


How does this improve the front sound stage and does this apply to Dynaudio systems?


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Dana,

I posted this up a while back while you were taking a break and was just wondering if you have any info on this.



Crzypdilly said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I was browsing around on VCDS today for my 2012 and saw a start/stop checkbox. Is that automatic start/stop? If not, would there be anyway to enable it on a KESSY vehicle?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Crzypdilly said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I posted this up a while back while you were taking a break and was just wondering if you have any info on this.





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> Yes that would be automatic start/stop and the hardware in this vehicle probably won't support it. I actually suspect that may result in a no start at all based on some experimental coding on a vehicle with similar modules.
> 
> The Audi Winking  light feature should be possible by enabling "Daytime Running Lights (DRLs) inactive with Turn Signals active" in byte 15.


Yeah, my reply was above but buried in a bunch of others.


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

Crzypdilly said:


> How does this improve the front sound stage and does this apply to Dynaudio systems?


Dynaudio has an external amp, so you want to turn OFF speaker checking. The amp is intended to do all the checking, but you can turn it on at the head unit if there is no external amp. Basically there is a degradation in sound quality if both the head unit and the amp are both trying to look for speakers.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi to everyone :wave:

I have a Golf MK6 1.4 TFSI 160HP and I installed a Golf R front bumper with the LED DRL lights. Can anyone help me and tell me how should they be connected and how to do the coding for them


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

phatz314 said:


> Dynaudio has an external amp, so you want to turn OFF speaker checking. The amp is intended to do all the checking, but you can turn it on at the head unit if there is no external amp. Basically there is a degradation in sound quality if both the head unit and the amp are both trying to look for speakers.


I had some time today to check my coding and my 2012 w/ Dynaudio came coded from the factory with speaker checking OFF.

Also was wondering about something. Is there a way to to code a KESSY vehicle so that when you turn the motor off, the dome lights turn on? Currently they stay dark until you open the door.


----------



## Luiz (Dec 4, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes a JSW is a real Mk6 golf platform but let me explain the Jetta notes ....
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm from Brazil and I have a MK6 Jetta 2.0 TSI Highline 2011 (similar to GLi 2012 U.S. Spec).

I bought the VCDS License with Micro-CAN Interface.

How not find anywhere how to make these changes in MK6 Jetta Sedan, I would ask your help to make the following changes:

- Disable the cornering lights.
- Enable the closing of the windows and sunroof with one-touch remote control.

Send AutoScan I made:

Sunday,04,December,2011,19:34:45:31745
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Data version: 20111111


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: 3VWLN6164BM120515 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 AP HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 04 8417 
Revision: P3H06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 79D734CA30C24D6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2608 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001101150798
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 206139AEF3D8FCE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A43B60F8092400FA251006E5901E0041210000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB2EC2FAFE7F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6EFD1796B18C1AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 J HW: 5K0 937 086 J
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0046 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 0C000A2A802DE3C040080080140081240371008850A08D605C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B5BEEC2BA7EBF6

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 310511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 03300A

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091111501484
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1C78CEA20B2856

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6D04TZXA 
Coding: 00003242
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW32.rod
VCID: 3245C3E665347EE

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME5507525FZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0F75235FZZZ3

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME5D4B4410ZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME17453F10ZZZQ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 29051101200387
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3147CCEA6832456

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59B860D6476E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669839422 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2871218E5BE804E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002606937
Coding: 0010B7
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 1C190D5E17B0D8E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005767666 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449C5FE572070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 29051101200387
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFC38A923E86936

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L5206730
Coding: 0100041004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E2E5F3A6FD542EE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669691401
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2E5F3A6F5542EE

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2fast4you2 said:


> Hi to everyone :wave:
> 
> I have a Golf MK6 1.4 TFSI 160HP and I installed a Golf R front bumper with the LED DRL lights. Can anyone help me and tell me how should they be connected and how to do the coding for them


That depends on the module that you have installed. Post the complete Auto-Scan as shown on this page and in the post from Luiz below your original inquiry.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html



Luiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Brazil and I have a MK6 Jetta 2.0 TSI Highline 2011 (similar to GLi 2012 U.S. Spec).
> 
> ...


Hi,

This vehicle has the higher end BCM as you mentioned but comfort one touch is not supported. Cornering lights via fogs should work if the vehicle is equipped. I didn't dig into the coding to see if this vehicle has fog lamps, but look for "Cornering Lights via Front Fog Lights active". Those notes are located under the Lighting section here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Golf_Plus_(5K/52)_Tweaks#Lighting


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Hi dana.

I have hids retro'd into halogen equipped 2010 gti in the heads and fogs. im having issues with them firing when its cold out, they always all light when its above 60 degrees but below i get one side or the other. I altered the bit to have the lights turn off with the car regardless of the light switch position and that seemed to help with the low beams but the fogs still only fire one side when its cold. I replaced ballasts/ bulbs in case of faulty equipment but getting same results. Any settings i should alter that may help?

Thanks.

-Paul


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

by the way, i have projector heads, not reflector lamps.

-Paul


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

My hid replica headlamps were having trouble firing until I checked the bit for Xenon equipped headlamps somewhere. Now they fire equally with or without the auto switch on and independent of cold temps too. Good luck!


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

MA_GTIMKV said:


> My hid replica headlamps were having trouble firing until I checked the bit for Xenon equipped headlamps somewhere. Now they fire equally with or without the auto switch on and independent of cold temps too. Good luck!


aha! I was thinking that may be the right move as that may control the power for the ignitors.

thanks man.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw somewhere that on the 2012 GTIs you can use the radio to control songs streamed through Bluetooth. is there any way to enable this on a 2011 with the Premium VIII through VAG-COM? 

thanks!


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Can someone please post up an AutoScan of a 2012 GLI Autobahn w/ Fender Audio RNS-315?
Thank you!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I think RT has only received one US market '12 GLI scan so far and it has the higher end BCM like the Golf rather than the lowline Mk6 Jetta/Polo setup. Were you looking for radio specific module info?


----------



## wckbrian (Dec 18, 2011)

*10- Park/steer assist no communication*

My car is Golf MKVI 2010. After I remove and put back the interior mirror, some fault codes were found in VCDS such as "10-park/steer assist cannot communicate". All the parking sensors beep sound, interior mirror auto dim become not works. (MFD: oil sensor workshop also display)

How can I solve them? Everything others are alright.
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dana,
Could you please post a screenshot with the LONG CODING of a RNS-315 with Fender Audio?
Thanks!


----------



## wckbrian (Dec 18, 2011)

*Fault code solved*

Thanks. I found the fuse 1 blown. After replacing fuse 1, no fault was found. 
It is because I carelessly shorted a power line in interior mirror.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Did MK6 have foot light wile driving, this same like Mk5 (adjusted by dimmer control)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

wckbrian said:


> My car is Golf MKVI 2010. After I remove and put back the interior mirror, some fault codes were found in VCDS such as "10-park/steer assist cannot communicate". All the parking sensors beep sound, interior mirror auto dim become not works. (MFD: oil sensor workshop also display)
> 
> How can I solve them? Everything others are alright.
> Thanks.
> Brian





wckbrian said:


> Thanks. I found the fuse 1 blown. After replacing fuse 1, no fault was found.
> It is because I carelessly shorted a power line in interior mirror.


Thanks for the update. If you need any assistance with this in the future please post the scan.



cooltiguan11 said:


> Dana,
> Could you please post a screenshot with the LONG CODING of a RNS-315 with Fender Audio?
> Thanks!


I found that scan and the car had the RCD-510/Prem-8 unit (1K0 035 180 AD) not RNS. I haven't checked the main forum yet but feel free to post the before and after scans so we can try to build the coding for you. 



Spacewalker said:


> Did MK6 have foot light wile driving, this same like Mk5 (adjusted by dimmer control)


Yeah, I had to enable mine in coding but it was possible and the MFA offers dimming much like the adaptation channels.


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

KanDyWyTE.... that scan below... is that pre mod or post mod scan? I've done a few mods on my 2012 Tig SEL and had a question on one. Perhaps you, Dana, or any of the experts here can help??

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Close-Rain)&p=75011290&posted=1#post75011290

Saw your list and found a few I need to go back to do such as heater mem. 

But, what is the emergency brake lights/flasher tweak??.... gotta a link on reading material for that.... I missed it other readings.



KanDyWyTe said:


> So half my VCDS tweeks work and the other half DON'T! Has this happened to anyone? Is it because I have a brand new 2012 that requires a newer version (currently v11.11.0)?!
> 
> *Working tweaks:*
> _Seat-belt chime/light off_
> ...


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

pbafire said:


> KanDyWyTE.... that scan below... is that pre mod or post mod scan? I've done a few mods on my 2012 Tig SEL and had a question on one. Perhaps you, Dana, or any of the experts here can help??
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Close-Rain)&p=75011290&posted=1#post75011290
> 
> ...


I am not sure how similar yours is to the 2.5L Golf, but you can find all the screenshots from my VCDS here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67919758&viewfull=1#post67919758

For the Emergency blink, you make the changes in Byte 16 of 09- Central Electonincs










Bit 1 will make your Brake Lights blink when ABS is activated.
Bit 2 will make your Turn Signals blink when ABS is activated.

I have read that they will continue to blink until you start tolling again.


gap


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the description.... wasn't sure what that feature did.



iamgap said:


> I am not sure how similar yours is to the 2.5L Golf, but you can find all the screenshots from my VCDS here.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Beginners&p=67919758&viewfull=1#post67919758
> 
> For the Emergency blink, you make the changes in Byte 16 of 09- Central Electonincs
> ...


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

*CECM Question*

Dana,

Can u tell me if i have a Highline CECM? Spent half hour with VW parts guy he couldnt tell me even after i gave my VIN. Its driving me nuts!

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6D180A1A90272AC480080081600005C441010086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FF74425D1

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.


THANK YOU !!!!!!!!

-P


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As the control module identification states, it's "H+" meaning "High+".


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Theresias said:


> As the control module identification states, it's "H+" meaning "High+".


so its not the part number that matters? Doesnt BCM stand for Body Control Module? I thought those numbers were the BCM update version? I could be wrong...

Is the BCM different than the CECM or part of it??

this is a 2010 gti that came halogen equipped.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

A Central Electronics Control Module (CECM) does not have all the same functionality as a Body Control Module (BCM). While the CECM covers lighting and similar electrical functions, the BCM in addition covers what used to be a seperate Comfort Control Module (CCM). Meaning where older models had a CECM and a CCM, the newer ones only have a BCM.

The idetification contains more than just the software version of the control module. In this case "BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574" tells you that it's a BCM used in the PQ35 vehicle platform. This specific one is a High+ and it's hardware version/revision is 103 while the software version is 0574. With the older CECMs you could only determine the "type" based on the part number, with the BCMs now you can do it based on the part number as well as the identification.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Theresias said:


> A Central Electronics Control Module (CECM) does not have all the same functionality as a Body Control Module (BCM). While the CECM covers lighting and similar electrical functions, the BCM in addition covers what used to be a seperate Comfort Control Module (CCM). Meaning where older models had a CECM and a CCM, the newer ones only have a BCM.
> 
> The idetification contains more than just the software version of the control module. In this case "BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0574" tells you that it's a BCM used in the PQ35 vehicle platform. This specific one is a High+ and it's hardware version/revision is 103 while the software version is 0574. With the older CECMs you could only determine the "type" based on the part number, with the BCMs now you can do it based on the part number as well as the identification.


excellent info. so then H+ or High+ is the same as/means Highline.

Does the CECM handle any electric engine functions like fuel pressure sensors? The reason i ask is im trying to find the source of a recurring fuel rail pressure too high error code and want to eliminate the CECM . Could a faulty CECM mess with engine monitoring functions like that?

Thank u for responding.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

"High" stands for "Highend" not "Highline", thats a common error but doesn't make a difference in the end. It's the module with most functionality. Regarding your fuel pressure issues, check our WIKI for your DTC or open up an own topic with an Auto-Scan from the car.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Theresias said:


> "High" stands for "Highend" not "Highline", thats a common error but doesn't make a difference in the end. It's the module with most functionality. Regarding your fuel pressure issues, check our WIKI for your DTC or open up an own topic with an Auto-Scan from the car.


I need to do that for the fuel error.

ok, So i have the CECM needed to install the oem xenons, without auto leveling? oem+ sells the complete set plug and play for halogen equipped, it just says highline cecm needed.

I appreciate all this info, ive been seaching for weeks, calling vw , etc, no one could give me straight answers, especially vw parts dept.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please see our WIKI for Xenon retrofit questions...

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Retrofitting#Xenon_Headlight_Retrofitting

...unless you also retrofit the automatic leveling we will not provide you with any type of support.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Theresias said:


> Please see our WIKI for Xenon retrofit questions...
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Retrofitting#Xenon_Headlight_Retrofitting
> 
> ...unless you also retrofit the automatic leveling we will not provide you with any type of support.


im just assuming they dont come with the Kuftec shock mounted leveling harware from oem+ , i still plan to do that. Im just confirming the cecm is the right one for oem xenons as step one.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

1K0-937-087-G-??? will support Xenon lamps, but as Sebastian mentioned all of the components must be installed for support from us.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> 1K0-937-087-G-??? will support Xenon lamps, but as Sebastian mentioned all of the components must be installed for support from us.


Thanks Dana 

i have those last 3's at home, do u need them? I know ur policy, its a smart one regarding HID's but i needed to know if i had the right cecm first b4 dumping $ into parts. So the one i have will work the shutter too? Its amazing how hard it was to confirm i have a highline, even from vw.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

allset said:


> Thanks Dana
> 
> i have those last 3's at home, do u need them? I know ur policy, its a smart one regarding HID's but i needed to know if i had the right cecm first b4 dumping $ into parts. So the one i have will work the shutter too? Its amazing how hard it was to confirm i have a highline, even from vw.


actually here it is:

1K0 937 087 G Z1E


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

allset said:


> Thanks Dana
> 
> i have those last 3's at home, do u need them? I know ur policy, its a smart one regarding HID's but i needed to know if i had the right cecm first b4 dumping $ into parts. So the one i have will work the shutter too? Its amazing how hard it was to confirm i have a highline, even from vw.





allset said:


> actually here it is:
> 
> 1K0 937 087 G Z1E


Dana,

I dont want to be a PITA but the above is correct, right? I dont know if those last 3 digits matter. I just dont want to pay 1400 for these oem heads plus all the other hardware and find i have the wrong cecm. I did see in the Central Electric mod that the bit for "xenon installed with shutter" is blue and checkable. I would assume the text wouldnt be blue if it wasnt an active option, would it?

thanks again for the help.

-PG


----------



## 1Afly (Dec 17, 2011)

*I'm Lazy*

So... I have a 2012 US version of the Jetta TDI Premium with NAV and would like to know where to go in VCDS to do the following

1) Turn OFF door chime

2) Turn OFF seat belt warning

3) Turn ON Remote (convenience windows) with Sunroof OPEN and NOT TILT as well as close them from key fob

4) Turn ON coming Home feature

5) Convenience lane change to 4 blinks

6) Curb assist with the mirrors when in reverse

7) Leave radio ON (with ignition off) until the door is OPENED (like it does when on a call)

8) Teardrop wiper wipe

9) Instrument staging when first press of the KESSY ignition button

10) Turn OFF DRL

11) Anything else that is cool for the MK6 US Jetta Sedan (suggestions and instructions please)

12) Thanks in advance... I've searched 3 forums and all is confusing... I'm obviously New


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

1Afly said:


> So... I have a 2012 US version of the Jetta TDI Premium with NAV and would like to know where to go in VCDS to do the following
> 
> 1) Turn OFF door chime
> 
> ...


I believe 1 and 2 are done from Instrament - 17. You have to set it to GB

3) Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 3, bit 2 unchecked and bit 5 checked. Sun Roof will only close if it is open. It will not open with the fob









4) Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 17 bit 5 checked









5) Is in the Adaptation section of the Central Electronics. Then you need to remove the key, put the key back in, enter the setup of the MFI/MFD/MFA, and set the Lights section to Factory Defaults. If it is not working at all, you can turn it on at Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 16 bit 0

6) Not available in the North American, but Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 4 bit 3 (also requires components, and is expensive)









7) As I understand it, this is only an option with the standard radio and a non-KESSY car. I have both.  There is no setting I have found in VCDS for this, but it would probably be under Radio, and maybe in Adaptation

8) Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 21 bit 4. You can also turn of the automaic wipe while in reverse by unchecking bit 6









9) Adaptation in the Instrament - 17, but it only works on a few clusters. It will let you know if the change is accepted when you attempt it

10a) For Halogens Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 15 bit 6 unchecked









10b) For HIDS Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 11 bit 2 unchecked









11) Allow windows to continue to close after opening a door (I have not been able to get this to work on my buddies '12 GTI, but you can try.) Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 4 bit 4 unchecked.









Brake Lights and/or Turn Signal flashing when ABS is activated. Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 16 bit 1 and/or 2










12) I hope this is less confusing for a noobee


gap


----------



## klitoni (Mar 31, 2010)

iamgap said:


> I believe 1 and 2 are done from Instrament - 17. You have to set it to GB
> 
> 3) Central Electronics - 09, Long Coding Helper, Byte 3, bit 2 unchecked and bit 5 checked. Sun Roof will only close if it is open. It will not open with the fob
> 
> ...


Im a bit confuse.I want to open the windows from remote(not sunrof)and i want to close windows from remote(with sunrof)
IT can be done only by checking bit 5 and uncheck bit 2?
THnx


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

bit 2 defines tilt or open, either way it is being vented... just one vents up (lift), one vents via sliding it back (open)


----------



## klitoni (Mar 31, 2010)

pbafire said:


> bit 2 defines tilt or open, either way it is being vented... just one vents up (lift), one vents via sliding it back (open)


if i check only bit 5 i have comfrot closing and opening windows?


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

I purchased a german hiline cecm a few weeks ago to start some retrofits I was going to be doing. I noticed that the coding cope dover perfectly, however, the adaption channels no longer match. Most of the channels just read error now (when using the drop down for specific items such as changing the comfort blink # or turning on windows down via the fob). What info do you need from me to look into this further? Full scan is coming, but I am unsure of how helpful that alone will be.

Thanks, Justin.


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

klitoni said:


> if i check only bit 5 i have comfrot closing and opening windows?


 Try it and see... but no I bet. Clear is a 0 (open, slide back), check is a 1 (open / lift / i.e. up). Bit 2 checked or unchecked still controls behavior of the sunroof.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

klitoni said:


> if i check only bit 5 i have comfrot closing and opening windows?





pbafire said:


> Try it and see... but no I bet. Clear is a 0 (open, slide back), check is a 1 (open / lift / i.e. up). Bit 2 checked or unchecked still controls behavior of the sunroof.


Yes. The MKVI is much easier than the MKV. You had to make 3 or 4 different changes on the MKV, but the MKVI is just this one. If you don't believe me, look at http://www.iamgap.com/VAG-COM/VCDS-09-00.jpg through http://www.iamgap.com/VAG-COM/VCDS-09-29.jpg. Those are screen shots of my 2.5L Golf MKVI before I made changes (or after one or two).


gap


----------



## seaman13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all ! Unfortunately, I haven't read all those wonderful post on all those pages, but I hope someone can help me out here.

Here's what I currently have:

-Golf TDI 2010
-Highline CECM recently swapped with firmware over 0575
-euro switch with trigger wire installed
-Euro Golf R tail light with LED AND rear fog
-front HID+LED headlamps from 2012 GTI, connected using Kufatec harness

I'd like to have the front LED to be DRL, and I'd like to have all my others lights functionnals as well, using their own position on the euro switch.

Anyone can help me please ? I'm tired of all those bulb out error !

Right now headlamp, taillamp, rear fog are all functionnals, but I'm having bulb out error for the front high/low beams. Also none of the front LED light up....


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

seaman13 said:


> Hello all ! Unfortunately, I haven't read all those wonderful post on all those pages, but I hope someone can help me out here.
> 
> Here's what I currently have:
> 
> ...


u need vag com to rcode byte 18. be cafreful though altering byte 18. i also think u need BCM firmware 0576 for the bixenon 2012 lights


----------



## seaman13 (Mar 3, 2009)

allset said:


> u need vag com to rcode byte 18. be cafreful though altering byte 18. i also think u need BCM firmware 0576 for the bixenon 2012 lights


Hi and thanks for your answer. Why is it so dangerous to alter Byte 18 ? I tried to modify Byte 18 many time, trying to find the proper coding....what's wrong with that ?

By the way i do have a registered VagCom, and here's the CECM part number and firmware I now have on the car:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 M HW: 1K0 937 087 M
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 104 0614 
Revision: 00104 AF 
Coding: 6F180A3E80252AC40008008140008B2443011586524D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3B5BEC47BA7E80C

It looks like my firmware is 0614, which should be ok.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

seaman13 said:


> Hi and thanks for your answer. Why is it so dangerous to alter Byte 18 ? I tried to modify Byte 18 many time, trying to find the proper coding....what's wrong with that ?
> 
> By the way i do have a registered VagCom, and here's the CECM part number and firmware I now have on the car:
> 
> ...


i noticed in the recent update to VCDS byte 18 has a waring that was not there a year ago when i used it.

I will be refering to coding relating to 2010-2011 gti as thats what ive done most coding on. idk if anything has changed in 2012 or golfs.

a year ago byte 18 was hidden, showing as 00, in reality that number is something else depeding on the car. if u changed that 00 to something else in order to install led tails or and other mod and it didnt work, u couldnt just type 00 back in. There is acertain sequence of numbers u must enter to get it back to the original code.

For example, i altered byte 18 to code tails and get rid of a plate bulb error, i entered the wrong 2 digits and only the right side of my cars lights would work. Then i tried to enter 00 to go back to stock code and it wouldnt take. It was to the point where i would hit my turn signal and my brake light would flash. all kinds of wacky stuff. I eventually found someone who knew the proper sequence for my model year gti and it worked, but it was a few days of serious stress.

u say u have modified byte 18 many times, have u had any issues? did u get the resulsts u wanted.

It looks like u have it coded to 15 now.

i assume this was halogen equipped originally?


----------



## seaman13 (Mar 3, 2009)

allset said:


> i noticed in the recent update to VCDS byte 18 has a waring that was not there a year ago when i used it.
> 
> I will be refering to coding relating to 2010-2011 gti as thats what ive done most coding on. idk if anything has changed in 2012 or golfs.
> 
> ...



So far, I'm not having any issues. When I first installed LED taillight, I recoded Byte 18 to 15 as it is still right now. Now I'm installing HID headlamp, with LED as DRL.

If I keep 15 like it is right now, I do have bulb out error for both front High and low beam, and LED doesn't light up at all. 

If I coded it to 04 instead (04 is GTI rest of the world), every light works perfect except the front, right LED which stay dark (no light), and I still have all kind of bulb out errors.

In both ways, I don't have weirds things happening, only bulb out errors so far....

My CECM was first programmed in Germany according to my VIN number. Then after I installed it, I modify the coding like my previous CECM was before the swap.


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

seaman13 said:


> So far, I'm not having any issues. When I first installed LED taillight, I recoded Byte 18 to 15 as it is still right now. Now I'm installing HID headlamp, with LED as DRL.
> 
> If I keep 15 like it is right now, I do have bulb out error for both front High and low beam, and LED doesn't light up at all.
> 
> ...


try 1F in byte 18. that worked form my led tails and enable the drl check box. u may need error cancelors for thr HIDs. what hid kit r u using? u may need to check the box "bixenon installed"

If thus was a halogen equipped u need to go into byte 19 and turn off the bulb life extender in the drop down. it sends low voltage to the halogen bulb for a split second then full power. it extends the filiment life but since u have hid ballasts they wont fire up right. That prop why ur getting the bulb out for the low beam hid.

start with disabling the bulb extenders in byte 19 or 20.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

2012 US-spec GTI with DSG and the Autobahn package here. I want to enable cluster staging, and based on research other people seem to have gotten it working with the exact same instrument model number and version that I have. Unfortunately I get a "out of range" error from VCDS when I try to turn it on. Only mod so far is a few other VCDS tweaks and LED tails with rear fog. Any idea what could be wrong? I'm using Windows Server 2003, if that matters.

Autoscan from a few days ago:

Friday,06,January,2012,22:47:34:55658
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72

VIN: WVWHD7AJXCW079203 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5CA520BC854E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 C HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2724 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001107201098
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1933EFD6D082AD6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49290003880D06E4921C0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFFD55EFAFE7F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0150370823
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F3D7E9A2E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 800522B21B189CE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A1A90272AC4108802C170000D444A650486475D8DB0E4842024A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D7B1B46A46AB16

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 23071 26 0512 
Coding: 009F95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0DWAD 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F87614EA666A36

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000R0LH400

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME227A0142ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME42117261ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME060A7921ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME5A4A4F3FZZZF

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME775B0C28ZZZS

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME291B0328ZZZD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110801201449
Coding: 101A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFBDB46ECEA716

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 070F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3669046A895C62E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 230711F1001401
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B03669C5A696

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1601A0D6476E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000152989002
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E592C0A710C5AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660497890 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2953DF1640E23D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8462190
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234FCD3E2ACEE76

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3777096E46569B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D3E62572070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218119849271
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D7192E1E764B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 H HW: 5K0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 38750A524B4894E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D3E62572070E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B03665C5A696

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3669046A415C62E

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

tmiw said:


> 2012 US-spec GTI with DSG and the Autobahn package here. I want to enable cluster staging, and based on research other people seem to have gotten it working with the exact same instrument model number and version that I have. Unfortunately I get a "out of range" error from VCDS when I try to turn it on. Only mod so far is a few other VCDS tweaks and LED tails with rear fog. Any idea what could be wrong? I'm using Windows Server 2003, if that matters.
> 
> Autoscan from a few days ago:
> 
> ...


attempt at ur own risk:

You need an "H" type cluster or else it won't work. 
Worst case scenario....you try it with Vag Com and it doesn't work....then you know you don't have the correct cluster for it to work on. looking at ur scan i dont think u have the H cluster i think u have the C, which i have heard it works for C cluster intermittently.

In Vag Com:

Address 17 – Instruments
Adaptation 10
Select “Staging” from the drop down list
Select “Active” from the drop down list
Save the changes
Done!

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcNMr5X4Vqc


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

allset said:


> In Vag Com:
> 
> Address 17 – Instruments
> Adaptation 10
> ...


Yep, exactly what I did. Got http://dl.dropbox.com/u/717727/Screenshots/3k.png as a result. If it's not supposed to work after all, I can live with that. But the error I'm getting doesn't seem like a "car rejected the adaptation/coding" error.

(If necessary I can try installing Windows onto a spare hard drive and swapping the current HD in my Mac out. Not sure that VMware is the cause though.)


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

tmiw said:


> Yep, exactly what I did. Got http://dl.dropbox.com/u/717727/Screenshots/3k.png as a result. If it's not supposed to work after all, I can live with that. But the error I'm getting doesn't seem like a "car rejected the adaptation/coding" error.
> 
> (If necessary I can try installing Windows onto a spare hard drive and swapping the current HD in my Mac out. Not sure that VMware is the cause though.)


check out this thread has some posts about ur cluster i think that message u got means it cant be done:

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6890&highlight=cluster+staging


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

allset said:


> check out this thread has some posts about ur cluster:
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6890&highlight=cluster+staging


Very last post in that thread has the exact same cluster as me and it worked for him.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

Update: spent most of tonight installing Boot Camp onto my laptop. After doing that, I was able to turn on staging without a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Can I get some help?...VCDS newbie here

On my '12 GTI with Sunroof and Nav:

1) turn on 'ATA Confirm' in MFD so that I can switch between horn confirmation on and off
2) turn on DRL on/off opiton in MFD

I tried searching but could not really find a step by step for a newbie like myself for the above changes
Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

allset said:


> actually here it is:
> 
> 1K0 937 087 G Z1E


Sorry I missed that. I'm sure you have this resolved already but _x_K0-937-087-_xxx_ modules should support front fogs and xenon lamps. The full scan with VIN will give us enough information to see which PR codes apply to a factory installed module and the dealer should have the same abilities. (Unless their system is out of date or ETKA has an issue, which isn't too uncommon.)



Tweak3D said:


> I purchased a german hiline cecm a few weeks ago to start some retrofits I was going to be doing. I noticed that the coding cope dover perfectly, however, the adaption channels no longer match. Most of the channels just read error now (when using the drop down for specific items such as changing the comfort blink # or turning on windows down via the fob). What info do you need from me to look into this further? Full scan is coming, but I am unsure of how helpful that alone will be.
> 
> Thanks, Justin.


The scans would help, but PLA and PLB maps from both the old and new modules would give us something to baseline the missing options from.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps

If you run maps they would need to be sent to support via email.



tmiw said:


> Update: spent most of tonight installing Boot Camp onto my laptop. After doing that, I was able to turn on staging without a problem. :thumbup:


Thanks tor the update. I suspect most of the UDS protocol modules would have given you problems, but the cluster may have been fussy in this case.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

AsianDude said:


> Can I get some help?...VCDS newbie here
> 
> On my '12 GTI with Sunroof and Nav:
> 
> ...


Both of those should be in coding of the 09 module, but ATA doesn't behave properly on some of the earlier Golf models when it isn't factory enabled. I really haven't kept up on that tweak to know what MY 2012 does. If you need help post the original auto-scan and a clip of the 09 module after any modifications you may have already done.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks tor the update. I suspect most of the UDS protocol modules would have given you problems, but the cluster may have been fussy in this case.


Surprisingly VCDS _mostly_ worked in VMware, it was just Instruments that gave problems. :screwy: Oh well.


----------



## A.Bursell (Nov 8, 2011)

First-- Thanks for the software, cable, etc. It doesn't take much to figure out that many things would be impossible without this.

Background-- 2012 TDI w/ Tech Pkg. VCDS 11.11.1 Micro-Can. Adding LED taillights was the main reason for purchasing VCDS, but now I see some other interesting things as well, not limited to changes-- including maintenance as well.

Question-- I successfully coded for the new taillights, as well as a couple other changes. Of course I auto-scanned before just in case. In trying to learn the software and features by clicking around and exploring, I may have made an error. Please help me determine if I changed or even worse-- hurt something in the process.

I had seen some other interesting test type options, so in wanting to see more of what the software could do...

I clicked into 55 Xenon Range
Then, Basic Settings - 04
Selected, Adjustment Position & Adjustment Learning
Clicked ON/OFF/Next
At this point, the boxes filled with "Activate" and a timer started counting
(Those last two steps may be reversed?)
I clicked ON/OFF/Next, trying to turn off whatever I did
Then, boxes filled with "Reg Position Learned"
clicked ON/OFF/Next again, now in a full-blown panic!
Error showed up in the boxes.

I did not try to change anything or enter data or anything. I never intended to change anything, just explore. But at this point, I knew I probably shouldn't have been so eager to look around. And now, I am worried.

As best I can tell, the headlights have not changed. The car was on level ground in my garage during this process. I started the car and turned on the lights and they did their normal self check-- down/sides/up movement. I have not driven it since.

What did I do? Did I make any adjustments or harm anything? If so, how to fix? I have the original auto-scan if that will help?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Adam,

No you didn't hurt anything. If the [On/Off/Next] button isn't pressed as needed the module will set a fault for position not learned:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ht_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Basic_Setting


----------



## A.Bursell (Nov 8, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> No you didn't hurt anything. If the [On/Off/Next] button isn't pressed as needed the module will set a fault for position not learned:
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ht_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Basic_Setting


Thanks for getting back to me Dana.

Reading through that link, it sounds like I actually would have changed the alignment of the headlights if I had made any manual adjustments to them or maybe wasn't on level ground...is that correct? If so, glad I didn't make that mistake.

Adam


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, activating basic settings allows the user to turn screws since you cannot adjust the headlights old-school by turning screws only.

Just like the 3C Passat, CC and Tiguan with electric rear parking brake systems, you must put the module into service mode and then do the mechanical stuff. Anyone bragging in forum that they didn't need a scan tool (_"everything in life is a money making scam", "I just used a 9volt battery instead of purchasing VCDS", bla bla_) is really lucky they didn't break something $$  Replacing rear pads in that example.


----------



## A.Bursell (Nov 8, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes, activating basic settings allows the user to turn screws since you cannot adjust the headlights old-school by turning screws only.
> 
> Just like the 3C Passat, CC and Tiguan with electric rear parking brake systems, you must put the module into service mode and then do the mechanical stuff. Anyone bragging in forum that they didn't need a scan tool (_"everything in life is a money making scam", "I just used a 9volt battery instead of purchasing VCDS", bla bla_) is really lucky they didn't break something $$  Replacing rear pads in that example.


I believe in the right tool for the job.

Thanks for the support Dana. :thumbup:

Adam


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Dana, Please Help. 

I have a 2010 Passat 2.0TSI with the RCD510 and the 9W3 bluetooth. I have the latest VCDS and every other tech tool I could dream off.... 

I just want to clear my Bluetooth phone book 

I tried the instructions at: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Telephone_(Low) 
and 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Telephone_(Premium) 

My radio coding is 0013077 
But all it does it says is Channel 6 or 7 - Error Channel not Available 


I had a Blackberry, but when I got my new droid, the damn phonebook loaded every contact from my two Gmail accounts, Facebook and Outlook... Over 500 contacts. 

After cleaning up my phonebook, I tried renaming the phone, but apparently the car remembers the Bluetooth Address, not the name. Until I can clear the old connection, it won't recognize the new phonebook. 


If you or anyone else has an answer to this problem, please pass it on. I'll try anything


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

For the LED headlight guys that want their LED's to operate like this... 





 This is how you do it... 
First you need to go into 17- Instruments then long coding helper and change you country to anything other than USA. I set mine to RoW. 

Once coding is accepted, you need to go to 09-Cent. Elect. long coding and find the check box (forgot the byte) that says "disable DRL when turn signal active" or something like that. Once that is done, your LED's should behave like ones in the posted video. 

Cheers


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Dana, 
I have a '12 gti halogen with euroswitch and trigger wire installed, my drl's are off via vagcom. I understand there is a new bcm that appears to be causing no combination of coding to get to work. in off position no lights at all, first click (middle position) my low beams and city lights come on just like the oem switch. Fog lights can not be turned on in this position only when switched turned fully to the right. I want to run parking lights with my fogs on 
please help...tia


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Golf MKVI europe , I install led tail led light with fog light and reversing light, xenon headlight and LED DRL light, like R20 . and y removed front fog light.
DRL not working, but workinf fine dimmed, with position or low beam on. 
Suggestion for byte 18 codding? In order to DRL LED work ? Now is 00.
Thanks.


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 17, 2009)

*Looking to get the auto close/open menu added to the MFA+ - thanks!*

2012 GLI, looking to add the auto close/open menu to the MFA+ Thanks for any help in the coding!

Incidentally, no cluster staging with this cluster. 


Tuesday,14,February,2012,17:07:29:39712
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 4F 52 56
62 72

VIN: 3VW5A7AJXCM087892 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 2908 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BC760522E49B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C492A0001851306ED921B0041A70800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB2F40FAFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0153565423
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BC7609A2E49B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 FE HW: 5K0 907 044 FE
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73CB0760DAAE09B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 L HW: 5K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0048 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 6F200A3B942F06C400080080040085EC0720008844808DB25C800000A040
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3D5FE158A46A8FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM033N8L 
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449C47C9F204E3

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 A HW: 5C6 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0045 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100009MWS0H
Coding: 303041

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME49756565ZZZ/

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2A756565ZZZ/

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME06643515ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME12633715ZZZI

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME415E6A10ZZZZ

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME195B6A10ZZZ 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111024100526
Coding: 000A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00152
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF2158ECEA4FB

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 971 B HW: 5C6 920 971 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271E01
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2C79DC1C4710163

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1620 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 11111101291142
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3851F04C8B48AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59A040D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000189999004
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E7DD614710C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660769472 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2977250840E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H33 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8478980
Coding: 04090041010006000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B37202ACED9B

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0003762216
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DB9BCFC0D23E21B

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D
Component: J388__TSG-HL 007 1508 
Serial number: 00000006206882 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 N
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3301 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 354FF9785C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: None
Part No HW: 3T0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp10K H06 0362 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP225319951732
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3.rod
VCID: 558F59F8341A77B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1620 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 11111101291142
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFC38B103E86ADB

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0003723677
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DC99CCDCD730263

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1508 
Serial number: 00000006192960 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

rookie said:


> Dana, Please Help.
> 
> I have a 2010 Passat 2.0TSI with the RCD510 and the 9W3 bluetooth. I have the latest VCDS and every other tech tool I could dream off....
> 
> ...


I am making an assumption that you do have voice control of the 9W3. If not then disregard the following...

One of the voice commands probably allows you to erase everything in regard to the paired phone. This is true with a 9W7 for sure. To get to the point in the command structure where the phonebook can be erased from the BT module, activate voice communication and say, "Help." Then listen to the choices...one will be for "Further Options." After asking for Further Options, say, "Help" again. You are then told of more commands. Repeat as needed until you're further into the menu structure and one of the commands will be "Settings". Say, "Help" again and there will be a verbal option to reset the entire BT module. You'll be forewarned that executing the procedure will clear absolutely everything in regard to ALL phones - pairings, phonebook, etc. - answer "Yes" and the BT system will be re-initialized.

This procedure is intended to be used when you sell the car so the new owner doesn't have access to your telephone information.

Hope that helps.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The only Cold Diag. options I see are for the plate and footwell lights.


So, I guess there is no hidden setting to turn off cold diagnostics (monitoring) of the city lights? I just put in some LEDs that were listed as w5w, but they still threw codes. .

I ran under debug 2 if you want the MAPs

Sunday,19,February,2012,17:50:07:47021
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 56 65 77

VIN: WVWBA7AJ0AW316180 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.CLB
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 4842 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74ECC64A17A00E3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFAE36E24EA4FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49230000880C02EC92190041300000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F4F27ACBC86A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73EEC556DAAE09B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08X-09.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 085 G HW: 1K0 937 085 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6F180A3A80272A0480080081100004A44301008652008920648020200001
Shop #: WSC 09225 444 84886
VCID: 336E0556922E49B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 03021 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 122
Mileage: 29497 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2022.14.26
Time: 19:41:37

Freeze Frame:
 Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.05 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 122
Mileage: 29497 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2022.14.26
Time: 19:41:37

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.05 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AHSHI 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3972377EB842B3B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000520HU00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME0E050250ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0151444FZZZS

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME34064D46ZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME06564D64ZZZ-

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME1A5A1B20ZZZG

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0D301420ZZZ0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0001034
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 82001092DD14B03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 P HW: 5K0 920 970 P
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3B7E2D76B27E81B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 030210F1001649
Coding: ED801F07001602000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D2A73E4062C3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1KX-919-XXX-1C.LBL
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T7JGC04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEF86462A9ECD43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD058320D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31620F5EA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1KX-909-14X-44.CLB
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31620F5EA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32600052AD34403

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 D HW: 1K0 035 161 D
Component: Radio DE2 020 0022 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7K6457367
Coding: 0042401
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2044FA1AF3D8C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08X-65.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 085 G HW: 1K0 937 085 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336E0556922E49B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.CLB
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330038130
Coding: 401100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A50183245E4083

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


gap


----------



## YellowC4S (Aug 15, 2004)

*I just got mine today...*

and I just want to change something...anything


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Please help me
A friend is mounted by non-original rear LED lights and are encoded because it was burning for a blown light bulb. After that we tried to give all in original condition, but is now a problem because the rear parking lights burn significantly less than they should burn. Can you help me:

It adapts to the original coding


Sunday,04,March,2012,15:35:46:25310
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 087 E HW: 1K0 937 087 E
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0575
Software Coding: 40180A3A90251AC040000080100000E445010088524D8960648000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 07118 298 94160
VCID: 336E1B02922E49B
Fault Codes have been Erased


----------



## Foozay (Dec 26, 2011)

*Parking lights as DRL's*

Hey Dana,

I am trying to get my parking lights as DRL's on my Halogen equipped 2012 GTI. I have already coded my Cent Elec module for the R tails I have. Is there any insight that you can provide that I might be over-looking. 

As of right now I have my Cent. Elec. coded as follows: This causes the DRL's to work as the factory intended. The highbeam bulbs are sent a low voltage
*6F180A3A90272A04008800C1700001CC4E011586434D8D60648020200040*

If I change the coding to the following: The parking lights will work as DRL's ( like I want ), but the highbeam bulbs ( low voltage ) will stay on regardless of what position the head light switch is set to. All lights are off once the handbrake is applied.
*6F180A3A90272A04008800C1700009CC4E010486434D8D60E48020240040*

Thanks for your help Dana.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday,12,March,2012,19:47:46:38017
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWED7AJ9CW037835 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D137210BC86A3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C49250001881306E7921E0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB282DFAFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0304 
Revision: 00001015 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021DFC11B18A23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272A04008800C1700001CC4E011586434D8D60648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D5FE635A46A8FB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 20061 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA092U% 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA39C3DA6669DB

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005FDWE00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME22015460ZZZD

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME6B695060ZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME56130C12ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME744A0C4DZZZ3

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME05507027ZZZ2

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME79457027ZZZI

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BA HW: 5K0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KFK000TL
Coding: 5080140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 70C10F01ABB8323

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 C HW: 5K6 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 364DF919895C5C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 270611F1002076
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 354FFE159C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223RDVA206
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDA139A9ECD43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59D690D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660291898 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2977226540E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2103 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753F41D4656A5B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C31157204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C509AD34403

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 164 C HW: 1K0 035 164 C
Component: LOW NAR SDARS H02 0004 
Revision: -----03S Serial number: VWZ4Z6L3131861
Coding: 01000400040005
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 226535493DD4D03

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 182
Mileage: 21881 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.14.30
Time: 19:43:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 F HW: 7P6 035 730 F
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660300370
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FFE15945A57B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Dana,
I'm from Philly and just drove up yesterday to get my micro-can for my 2012 golf R. Is there any way to keep the LED DRL's at full intensity? (they dim when you turn on the headlights). Thanks!

Here's my auto-scan:

Thursday,15,March,2012,15:55:51:23862
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56

VIN: WVWRF7AJXCW234136 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CRZ) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 M HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 02 0020 
Revision: 5BH20--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A180F0160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C36E57204E3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 144B800C492500FE280C01E7921F0041B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB2852FAFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0164541023
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449C36E9F204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 FE HW: 5K0 907 044 FE
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73CB0072DAAE09B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 084 G HW: 1K0 937 084 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A1A90272A04108800C170000C4448052086774D8DB0E48420248040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C5766D34403

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 10011 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA191HT 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA39C42A6669DB

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--00002X5S00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME65125461ZZZN

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME69266669ZZZ1

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME60386858ZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME722B684DZZZ2

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME2B256929ZZZM

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME4F196929ZZZW

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20120113301044
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF264AECEA4FB

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 E HW: 5K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3851F75E8348AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 080112F1000951
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55ED56B544B83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 C HW: 0BR 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3018 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 45AF8EAA0CBAC7B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59D160D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000290346002
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E7DD106710C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661636125 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2977221A40E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H35 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M8491891
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B30322ACED9B

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2103 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753F4624656A5B

1 Fault Found:
00913 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Right Driver (E81) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 251 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753F4624656A5B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0008376
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 2977221A48E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 H HW: 5K0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2103 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3851F75E4B48AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1479708
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C36E57204E3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phatz314 (Jan 13, 2011)

*EDIT: SOLVED! I had to pull the battery cable. No matter how many times I pulled the RCD-510 (like physically disconnected all cables), it didn't help. I was able to put the RNS-510 back in previously and it worked fine, no issues. But the RCD-510 didn't put out any sound until I installed it, then pulled the battery cable for a few minutes. Btw, these cars have an epileptic fit when you reconnect the battery -- got errors for TPMS, steering wheel angle something or other, and other things which wouldn't clear with VCDS. I had to drive around the block to reset everything :thumbup:
*
Help! Today I pulled my RNS-510 to have it sent out for a firmware upgrade. I reinstalled my old RCD-510 -- but I'm getting no sound!

The RNS-510 is a version E, and it worked perfectly. I had even rewired the mic to get voice commands to work -- so I don't expect voice control to work with the RCD-510. 

But I should have sound, right? What am I doing wrong?

Latest autoscan (after a bunch of recoding to go back to the old coding)


```
Monday,26,March,2012,15:19:09:55943
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 (x64)
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72
          77

VIN: WVWNM7AJ5BW041198   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA)       Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
   Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DA    HW: 03L 906 019 DA
   Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG  9144  
   Revision: 12H08---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0050072
   Shop #: WSC 13105 284 411206
   VCID: 6DFF1E2D748ADFB

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC    HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H30 0106  
   Revision: 00H30001    
   Coding: 114B400C492600FB880C02ED92210042B70000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 74C90B49D7A00E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301)       Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ    HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
   Component: Climatic      H14 0305  
   Revision: 00009001    
   Coding: 0000001002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
   ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
   VCID: 75CF364DD4DA17B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L    HW: 1K0 937 087 L
   Component: BCM PQ35  H   104 0615  
   Revision: 00104 AE    
   Coding: 6D180A3A80252AC40088008574008D84402D1F86535D8560648020240040
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3A55E571B544B83

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 23061  21  0512 
   Coding: 009F95

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 223
                    Mileage: 28727 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2019.14.00
                    Time: 15:08:44

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 On
                    Voltage: 11.95 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        Term 50 Off
                        OFF 
                        OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B    HW: 5K0 959 655 B
   Component: AirbagVW10G   021 0706  
   Serial number: 003C4R00JPHL  
   Coding: 00003031
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3957FA7DB842B3B

   Seat occupied recognition: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339     HW: 5K0 959 339 
   Component: BF-Gewichtss.  007 0002 
   Serial number: ---0000R--00058E2J00

   Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3572MSME11213354ZZZD

   Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3582MSME542B2154ZZZS

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3512QSME12036526ZZZG

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.H  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 3522QSME26046467ZZZR

   Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
   Component: F.Sens.Fahr  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 35527SME06070323ZZZ/

   Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
   Component: F.Sens.Beif  --- ---- 
   Serial number: 35627SME2E0E5022ZZZG

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BC    HW: 5K0 953 549 E
   Component: Lenks.Modul   007 0080  
   Revision: --------    Serial number:  90422JFI000KP
   Coding: 108A140000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
   ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
   VCID: 72C50D51A5B4003

   Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D    HW: 3C8 959 537 D
   Component: E221__MFL-TK6  H06 0022 
   Serial number: 40000000000000126365
   Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C    HW: 5K0 920 971 C
   Component: KOMBI         H03 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 270F01
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: 2F43C42576066DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530     HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H27 0602  
   Revision:   H27       Serial number: 260610F2001345
   Coding: E9817F0610161200000002
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: EDFF9E2DF48A5FB

1 Fault Found:
00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 223
                    Mileage: 28727 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2019.14.00
                    Time: 15:04:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H03 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
   VCID: EAF595310D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C    HW: 5N0 035 342 C
   Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111  
   Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7668227646    
   Coding: 010000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 27732C0556F635B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B    HW: 5K0 959 701 B
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2113  
   Coding: 0001268
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3147C25DA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70     3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3147C25DA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12)       Labels: None
   Part No HW: 5K0 035 456 
   Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: BP218109093456
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
   ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
   VCID: 558F56CD341A77B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D    HW: 5K0 959 702 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2139  
   Coding: 0001268
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3449CB4957204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0142  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 1446940
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 3449CB4957204E3

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0004  
   Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC    HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
   Component: Radio Prem-8  H13 0043  
   Revision: -----26S    Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1147551
   Coding: 0101000001
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   VCID: 61E7721D78528BB

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 223
                    Mileage: 17622 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.14.11
                    Time: 13:08:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C    HW: 5K0 959 703 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001232
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
   VCID: 3449CB4957204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C    HW: 5K0 959 704 C
   Component: Tuer-SG         007 2101  
   Coding: 0001232
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
   VCID: 354FF64D5C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C    HW: 7P6 035 730 C
   Component: TELEFON       H05 0440  
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007668223608
   Coding: 0A00000000010100
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
   ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3245CD516534403

1 Fault Found:
9455635 - Telephone Microphone 
          B1048 13 [009] - Open Circuit
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 223
                    Mileage: 28727 km
                    Date: 2019.14.00
                    Time: 14:41:58


End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```
edit: damn, Dana's been gone for a while


----------



## Tuningcenter Lowering (Jul 23, 2011)

Question from a customer of mine. He got a Golf MK6 Convertible. Is it possible to close the roof like we did with the remote for the windows? And closing to offcourse?

I don't have the logfile yet because the customer is not nearby and he only want's to come when there is a possibility it's possible.

Iff you need to now iff my cable is original then i can make a new logfile from my ohw car or from a customers car


----------



## Rawcpoppa (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what these errors mean? As far as I know the car hasn't physically done anything wrong but when I scan in VCDS I see these errors in my summary:

*Tuesday,15,May,2012,20:39:11:47487
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWZZZ16ZCM099180 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAVD) Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV2.clb
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 BC HW: 03C 907 309 J
Component: 1.4l R4/4V TS H04 1683 
Revision: LGH04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 00250012002400000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM14TSI01103C906027BC 001003
ROD: EV_ECM14TSI01103C906027BC.rod
VCID: 63EB76D16A4E991

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 053 HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 431 3029 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501112056516
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: E9F7E4F9C062431

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A63B60F8212B0003650C06EC84190080211000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DDF20A9E4EA4F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 ER HW: 5K0 907 044 ER
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0000004002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7F23DAA1E6E65D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 M HW: 5K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0064 
Revision: BC021001 
Coding: 08000A3A802DE1C040080080000001E403000088508089605C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3E5DE7A5A96C949

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
Coding: 000000

1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 101
Mileage: 1536 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.14.13
Time: 08:03:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091133900100
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1C78C9920B2BB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6RA659EA 
Coding: 00003241
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW32.rod
VCID: 3245C3956534409

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME35660367ZZZT

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME6F501167ZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME4A600516ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME19520516ZZZJ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110803300254
Coding: 088A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD3F85C9DC1C9

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 871 HW: 5C6 920 871 
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 171A00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW32.rod
VCID: E9F7E4F90862431

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 P HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 16121101290709
Coding: 351003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3D5FE0A9A46A8F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59BF50D64489

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661421890 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 297724F940E2031

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0003834468
Coding: 0002B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DB9BCE31D23E211

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1508 
Serial number: 00000006267846 
Coding: 000290

1 Fault Found:
66048 - Motor for Front Window Regulator 
B11EC 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 114


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 N
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3301 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 354FF8895C5A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 16121101290709
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFC38AE13E86AD1

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0003838109
Coding: 0002B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DC99CD2DD730269

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 B HW: 3C0 959 795 C
Component: J388__TSG-HL 007 1508 
Serial number: 00000006204144 
Coding: 000290

1 Fault Found:
66048 - Motor for Front Window Regulator 
B11EC 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 114


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 A HW: 5K0 035 190 A
Component: Radio RCD510 050 0207 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L1640749
Coding: 01000410040006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 236B36D122CED91

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661191694
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 277322C15EF6351

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

can anyone point me to code for GLI(need stock code setting) from 09 cent.elect. pics would b amazing thank you


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

AndriyNYW said:


> can anyone point me to code for GLI(need stock code setting) from 09 cent.elect. pics would b amazing thank you


what bit in 09 cent elec?


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

allset said:


> what bit in 09 cent elec?


i need original codin for 09 cent elect. for 2012 GLI. i tried to change function to make windows close/open with key and vcds crashed and i all functions in 09 unmarked so no basic alarm, windows dont close or open, doors dont lock and etc


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

AndriyNYW said:


> i need original codin for 09 cent elect. for 2012 GLI. i tried to change function to make windows close/open with key and vcds crashed and i all functions in 09 unmarked so no basic alarm, windows dont close or open, doors dont lock and etc


wow, never heard of that happening. i have a gti so i cant help. try to contact Ross tech , they should be able to help.

Or go to VW and play dumb, they can recode.


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

allset said:


> wow, never heard of that happening. i have a gti so i cant help. try to contact Ross tech , they should be able to help.
> 
> Or go to VW and play dumb, they can recode.


hhahah ye "or" choice is better, but i found this guy he lives somewhere near me maybe his cable going to work?! 
thnx for the help


----------



## allset (May 17, 2011)

AndriyNYW said:


> hhahah ye "or" choice is better, but i found this guy he lives somewhere near me maybe his cable going to work?!
> thnx for the help


just be careful, its dangerous to cut and paste long code from one car to another even of the same platform and MY due to ECU differences.

Best bet is to make sure u find a GLI as close to urs in options and go screen to screen and check the bits. Its safer than copying the long code from another car.

next time always copy or hand write the long code every time b4 u make any changes so u can just paste it back if something goes wrong like this.

good luck


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

allset said:


> just be careful, its dangerous to cut and paste long code from one car to another even of the same platform and MY due to ECU differences.
> 
> Best bet is to make sure u find a GLI as close to urs in options and go screen to screen and check the bits. Its safer than copying the long code from another car.
> 
> ...


k thnx


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

*2012 GLI NON-AUTOBAHN 09 Cent. Elect. Coding*



AndriyNYW said:


> can anyone point me to code for GLI(need stock code setting) from 09 cent.elect. pics would b amazing thank you


As stated in the title, mine is a NON-Autobahn if you want to try to use it, since I see yours is an Autobahn. This a from a STOCK autoscan, before I tweeked anything. Let me know if you want to go bit by bit and we should be able to work something out... but it would be my tweeked coding. My car was built in 02/12. Good luck!

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0064 
Revision: BJ021001 
Coding: 2F200A1A902F06C4000800800000056401000088408009625C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F868DE1AE669DB


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

vw_freak7 said:


> As stated in the title, mine is a NON-Autobahn if you want to try to use it, since I see yours is an Autobahn. This a from a STOCK autoscan, before I tweeked anything. Let me know if you want to go bit by bit and we should be able to work something out... but it would be my tweeked coding. My car was built in 02/12. Good luck!
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
> ...


thank you so much... can u also take a screen copies of ur marked option from some of the bytes, like where it says bout windows locks and alarm siren . like id say first 5-6


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

vw_freak7 said:


> As stated in the title, mine is a NON-Autobahn if you want to try to use it, since I see yours is an Autobahn. This a from a STOCK autoscan, before I tweeked anything. Let me know if you want to go bit by bit and we should be able to work something out... but it would be my tweeked coding. My car was built in 02/12. Good luck!
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
> ...


this is like my code goes
2F20000000000000000800800000056401000088408009625C8000000040
so all the first 0 have to be change to something so thats like half of the 09 cent elect options


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I was at the dealer the other day getting my GTI serviced. I went to the showroom to check out the Golf R they had. First thing I noticed when opening the door was the gauge cluster needles light up when you open the door. Is there coding to enable this on the GTI?


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

*Byte for Byte*



AndriyNYW said:


> thank you so much... can u also take a screen copies of ur marked option from some of the bytes, like where it says bout windows locks and alarm siren . like id say first 5-6


Here's the first 8 Bytes, let me know if you need more. Also, for comparison sake, I do not have an alarm, but am in need of the coding for an alarm on a GLI. I've read that the coding isn't available for a GLI alarm, but someone has to have it. Also, keep in mind that this is not stock coding, it is how my car is curently coded and there are still some things I haven't got how I want them yet. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

vw_freak7 said:


> Here's the first 8 Bytes, let me know if you need more. Also, for comparison sake, I do not have an alarm, but am in need of the coding for an alarm on a GLI. I've read that the coding isn't available for a GLI alarm, but someone has to have it. Also, keep in mind that this is not stock coding, it is how my car is curently coded and there are still some things I haven't got how I want them yet. Let me know if you have any questions.


 thank you so much does ur mirror lowers in reverse does tht function works for u?!


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

AndriyNYW said:


> thank you so much does ur mirror lowers in reverse does tht function works for u?!


 Nope, just something I tried, but it has never worked. It worked on my Tiguan if I had the mirror adjustment knob set to the right, but that doesn't work for the GLI. I've read that it is missing some components to make this function.


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

vw_freak7 said:


> Nope, just something I tried, but it has never worked. It worked on my Tiguan if I had the mirror adjustment knob set to the right, but that doesn't work for the GLI. I've read that it is missing some components to make this function.


 ok... thnx alot now my car properly working and yesterday some guy told me that u have to have memory seats or something like tht to make tht function work..... and question do u have any idea how to turn off bulb out warnings on the dash board though vcds


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

AndriyNYW said:


> ..... and question do u have any idea how to turn off bulb out warnings on the dash board though vcds


 I don't think it's possible... but let me know if you find out differently


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

vw_freak7 said:


> I don't think it's possible... but let me know if you find out differently


 ok il let you know. also someone said on this forum that to change it is possible.. like i believe you can turn off low beam monitoring or something.... but i wasnt able to find it


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

AndriyNYW said:


> ok... thnx alot now my car properly working and yesterday some guy told me that u have to have memory seats or something like tht to make tht function work..... and question do u have any idea how to turn off bulb out warnings on the dash board though vcds


 Which lights are causing the bulb out warning? Only the license plate bulb monitoring can be disabled (Bit 6 of Byte 23 in 09-CE). If your are getting the bulb out warning due to using LED in the city lights, Bit 2 of Byte 27 in 09 - Central Electronics can be checked to prevent the bulb out warning. I have not tested to see if it can still detect a bulb out, but I no longer have a warning that bulbs are out when using LEDs in the city lights. 


gap


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

iamgap said:


> Which lights are causing the bulb out warning? Only the license plate bulb monitoring can be disabled (Bit 6 of Byte 23 in 09-CE). If your are getting the bulb out warning due to using LED in the city lights, Bit 2 of Byte 27 in 09 - Central Electronics can be checked to prevent the bulb out warning. I have not tested to see if it can still detect a bulb out, but I no longer have a warning that bulbs are out when using LEDs in the city lights.
> 
> 
> gap


 low beam.... caz i got led for city, mop, trunk, reverse, license with load resistors/canbus. low beam gives an error caz i run single in harness from battery caz they were flickering without harness.... and i wasnt able to turn off low beam bulb out warning. is there a way to do something with it... caz its bothering me


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

Got any idea what byte 18 is behind those zeroes? Apparently there is a way to see it in VCDS, but I don't know what that is!


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

Is there any way to flash a CECM? I would like to run the LED however my CECM is not at that level. BCM is not at 0575 it is 0103. I have heard that for NA the number required must be above 0046 and not 0575. I bought the CECM Nov 2011; 5K0-937-087-G-Z5Y. Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What car is that supposed to go into? 1K0 and 5K0 are different vendors/suppliers and they are hardware and software wise different, hence the software not being interchangable. Also they are never used in the same model but rather different ones...


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

Theresias said:


> What car is that supposed to go into? 1K0 and 5K0 are different vendors/suppliers and they are hardware and software wise different, hence the software not being interchangable. Also they are never used in the same model but rather different ones...


 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not compatible.


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

Theresias said:


> Not compatible.


 for LED DRL, right?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not compatible to your car, you have a 1K0/Hella and you need a 1K0/Hella. 1K0/Hella and 5K0/Conti are NOT interchangeable.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I have about 1500 miles on my '12 Jetta TDI w/DSG 
I noticed that the idle rpm is kind of high...approx 850 
Is there a way to lower the idel rpm so that the 'force' upon brake pedal release at a stop light does not cause such an eager forward scoot from the car? 
Thanks


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

AsianDude said:


> I have about 1500 miles on my '12 Jetta TDI w/DSG
> I noticed that the idle rpm is kind of high...approx 850
> Is there a way to lower the idel rpm so that the 'force' upon brake pedal release at a stop light does not cause such an eager forward scoot from the car?
> Thanks


 Unfortunately VCDS does not allow engine performance changes. I would take it to the dealer for a look-see. There could be something wrong. 


gap


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

AsianDude said:


> I have about 1500 miles on my '12 Jetta TDI w/DSG
> I noticed that the idle rpm is kind of high...approx 850
> Is there a way to lower the idel rpm so that the 'force' upon brake pedal release at a stop light does not cause such an eager forward scoot from the car?
> Thanks


 I've discovered this is VW's "solution" to the TDI/DSG hesitation issue. Early 2010s like mine did not get the update and we still have hesitation. 

I had the chance to drive a 2012 TDI/DSG Golf, just to see what the differences were because I'm so frustrated with this transmission......:banghead:


----------



## Saul Zaddik (Aug 26, 2010)

*Need help to clear faults.*

Hello, 

I hope this has not been answered yet. I have two final faults after installing an RNS-510 in my 2011 Golf TDI, one in 37-Navigation and one in 56-Radio,. The scan is posted below.

Monday,25,June,2012,06:45:39:31512
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 77
VIN: WVWBM7AJ1BW046997 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 7970 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 23344 444 11345
VCID: 6ED9E0D8798C249
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2267 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001007141928
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1835E6002B888A9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49260000881402ED92200042B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EDF2B0D7A00E9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EBCFB4D4DA171
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00M6J7 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39730384B842B31
Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005ALY300
Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7B420255ZZZT
Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME75276155ZZZW
Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME32016459ZZZL
Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME26296656ZZZY
Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME7B173322ZZZC
Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME70464822ZZZA
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JFL000W5
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76E9C8B8C9DC1C9
Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 70000000000000037973
Coding: E30000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F673DDC76066D1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 290610F1001194
Coding: ED811F0650061200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDB67D4F48A5F1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD16CC80D64489
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668228303 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2757D5FC56F6351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
 Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G
 Component: RNS-MID H01 3696 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M9136124
 Coding: 00070400040000200000
 Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
 ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
 VCID: 2757D5FC56F6351
 1 Fault Found:
 01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31633BA4A8327B1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31633BA4A8327B1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109095421
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D715FC1E76751
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2149 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D32B057204E9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D32B057204E9
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
 Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G
 Component: RNS-MID H01 3696 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M9136124
 Coding: 00070400040000200000
 Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
 ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
 VCID: 2757D5FC56F6351
 1 Fault Found:
 01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668357527
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 326134A86534409
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



Everything seems to be working well at present. I have not wired the voice control feature or added German R LED tail lights yet.


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

Saul Zaddik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope this has not been answered yet. I have two final faults after installing an RNS-510 in my 2011 Golf TDI, one in 37-Navigation and one in 56-Radio,. The scan is posted below.
> 
> ...


 Work shop code must be non zeros. Start by fixing that.


----------



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

If you do not have Sirus activated, you will get this fault.


----------



## ThehulkR32 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wondering what the coding is for a set of led tail lights for a golf R with the harness.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it's "21" but you might double check over in the R forum. 

_21 VW360 Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0_LED+LED_SBBR" ROM 33_ 

NAR= North America 
TFL=drl 
SBBR=tails


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

*CECM for LED...*

My CECM is not at/beyond 575 software mark; however, with my CECM there is a BYTE 27 and I am able to Check BIT 2 which would engage the LED DRL. I am still waiting on the kafetec harness to test my theory; hoping someone can tell me if this is a go or no go...thanks; otherwise I will have to sell my 2012 LED Xenons...


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

anything special needed if i were to use the Hybrid Jetta lights and tails since hey are LED equipped?


----------



## Saul Zaddik (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Pbafire,

Thank you, for the fast and helpful answer. Changing the WSC from 0's to one that was already present in another module corrected the faults.

Saul Zaddik


----------



## adyr82 (Jul 8, 2012)

*VW golf 5 2007 5door 1,9pdtdi BXE IC issue*

Hello to all,

I have a very strange problem with my g5, i stooped to a shop and locked the car, after 30 min approx. i came back but i could not open the car only manual and the strange thing was that i could not out the key in the ignition shaft, i some how managed to put the key in but i broke something from inside like a Little plastic something, and from that point one the Instrument cluster reset every info regarding the trip info, like Odo from a-b, time, consumption avg. etc and if i live the lights on no warning sound i have a scan log i will paste it down:



Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ7B100004 Mileage: 245850km/152764miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 KH HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 9245 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8061378
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 81920

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 122880

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 GK
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AD HW: 3C0 937 049 AD
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000004636183
Coding: A0890F2700041500471400001400000000097B075C0001
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 81920

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 130307 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00046 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 37 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD12RWZH 
Coding: 0013111
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 122880

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BC HW: 1K0 953 549 BC
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1376256

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 863 B HW: 1K0 920 863 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8061378
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 00011 888 96745

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0020 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: 131106F1000394
Coding: 3D3F034007000002
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000

3 Faults Found:
00381 - Databus Instrument Cluster 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 66
Time Indication: 0

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 66
Time Indication: 0

00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 168
Reset counter: 71
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 863 B HW: 1K0 920 863 B
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8061378
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0979 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 81920

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0203 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 8C9002005103087F2D04840560084F03E0FCA0
Shop #: WSC 00231 211 69895

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0979 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 81920

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AD HW: 1K0 035 186 AD
Component: Radio BVX 034 0046 
Revision: 00034000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G3083054
Coding: 0010200
Shop #: WSC 00143 211 10345

1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1012544

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 1012544

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


if some one can help me to sort out the problem it would be great... thx


----------



## StlJetta (Sep 26, 2008)

*Comfort Control window control via FOB Key*

I did this in my Jetta MKV with a sunroof but it doesn't seem to work in my MKVI w/ Conv. without a sunroof.

I went into 09- Central Electronics and selected Byte 3 in the Long Coding Helper and checked the box for comfort control window control via the FOB Key (bit 5) but did not check bit 0 since I don't have a sunroof. When trying to lower or raise the windows, it doesn't work. Yes, I did "Do it!" and no error came back. 

There was a setting for bit 7 (Comfort Control Active) and tried checking that too but it didn't work either.

I'm using a Micro Can with software version 11.11. The only other changes I did (which are working) was to add the MFD after installing the right controls on the steering wheel and change the number of lane change flashing from 3 to 5.

Anybody see this before or have any ideas?


----------



## watsonj0 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Reprograming ABS module so to be able to turn off traction control as ROW model have*

I have the correct coding to do this but when I try to enter it I get "error 31 out of range message" 
Do I need to unlock the abs module to reprogram? if so how do I do it?


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

StlJetta said:


> I did this in my Jetta MKV with a sunroof but it doesn't seem to work in my MKVI w/ Conv. without a sunroof.
> 
> I went into 09- Central Electronics and selected Byte 3 in the Long Coding Helper and checked the box for comfort control window control via the FOB Key (bit 5) but did not check bit 0 since I don't have a sunroof. When trying to lower or raise the windows, it doesn't work. Yes, I did "Do it!" and no error came back.
> 
> ...


 If your Byte 3 looks like the following, you should be GTG. Just be sure the Windows are set to "All" in the MFI's Convenience menu. 










Here is how to access the MFI from the wiper stalk. 


gap


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, I'll admit it...I'm posting this without a thorough search first... [Edit: OK...searched for 60 minutes with nothing uncovered.] 

Is there a code bit somewhere which will automatically turn off all outside lights when the e-brake is engaged (perhaps after a short delay) and the key is out of the ignition (and the headlight switch is still in the ON position)? I was told the 2010 Golfs can do this. How about the 2010 Jettas (with the Mk VI electronics)? Maybe only with a Hi-line CECM?

Edit: New info from a 2010 Golf owner named amycyclenut on another forum..."I was curious if the gassers had the same feature.

So this is how I know it works... the key in ignition, car running, e-brake engaged. Running lights will not be on. I realize I said all lights... I guess meaning running and tail lights... but specifically running lights. I'm not sure if the lights turned on are affected. 

So, key in ignition, car running, e-brake engaged. Just like you got in the car first thing in the morning and started up the car (obviously car [still] in park). I can actually lower and raise my e-brake during this time and the running lights will go on/off as I raise it up/down." 
​So, unless I am misinterpreting the above, the "auto-off" is possible, right?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

i know this is the wrong thread to post this in but it has to do with the drl coding on vag com. 
so today i installed my oem rear led tails and the trigger wire for the rear fog.. i coded that and the rear fog works. so i tried to disable the DRLS. and it didn't go as planed.. it disabled the passenger side and left the ds on.. i wanted to run no drl at all just fogs.. i have the halogen bulbs was wondering if any one could help or pm me a fix to this.. thanks.. .. alll the lights come on with my high beams both DRLS and fogs.. any idea guys?


----------



## Newquino (Jul 8, 2011)

*Indirect TPMS*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
................. 


[*]*RoW Vehicle, Retrofit indirect TPMS using coding only:* 
How to: retrofit indirect Tire Pressure Monitoring in 5 minutes. (7K6)
_Depending on the Instrument cluster that's installed, Byte 2, Bit 0 may need turned On = 1 for the TPMS light/icon to work. The current VCDS includes this documentation in the Long Coding Helper _

Side notes: 

M.Y. 2010 BCM equipped US market vehicles used the 65-TPMS module, which was simply an additional function of the 09-Cent. Elect. module, with TPMS sensors mounted in each wheel.

Starting in M.Y. 2011 the U.S. market 1K/AJ vehicles now use the ABS style of TPMS mentioned in the thread above. They have the TPMS reset button from the factory.
..................

Thanks for this post!!

I was trying in a "Vento Variant 2011" or JSW or Golf Station (Chassis Type: 7N0), this trick: http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/for...-pressure-monitoring-5-minutes-7k6-50164.html but I can´t see the same screen in VCDS... There´s no Long Coding helper!!!
The ABS module says:
*Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0017665
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7BF1F3DF4375
No fault code found.*
Can I do anything else to use indirect TPMS?

Thank in advance, Enrique (from Argentina)


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone remember how to turn on the KM/H display on a 2010 Jetta SE? It was a quick and easy trick but I forgot it 

Many thanks!


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

sebasEuRo said:


> Anyone remember how to turn on the KM/H display on a 2010 Jetta SE? It was a quick and easy trick but I forgot it
> 
> Many thanks!


This is done through the MFI setup. Or you can change the country code in the 17 - Instrament module.


gap


----------



## cypnetus (Jun 18, 2011)

*16355*

Hi Dana @ Ross-Tech!
I have an error on my golf tdi 2010

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J0 909 144 H
Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 239 2901
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 354FE97625C7
1 Fault Found:

16355 - Control Module - Watchdog Timer 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 100
Mileage: 40237 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:25:55

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.25 V
DU
Temperature: 8.0°C
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 60
Count: 0

I saw some others having this problem, but nobody wrote anything about.
Can you tell me how can i solve it? 
Thanks!


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana,

if you retrofit an RNS315 and parking sensors(PDC), can you make the PDC visual on the rns315 and if so, what coding do i have to use?

greetings from the Netherlands, Ron


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

*AFS retrofit via kufatec autolevel harness*

Hi Dana, 

With the information below is this a coding issue or a hardware/power issue? 

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 8388607 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 34412E4A579B6FB8F5D 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: ID-L fehlt 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l .... 
Coding: 00000255 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: ID-R fehlt 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r .... 
Coding: 00000255 

6 Faults Found: 
02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 10.79 V 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
ABS 1 

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 10.79 V 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
ABS 1 

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100000 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Invalid 
Invalid 
Invalid 

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100000 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Invalid 
Invalid 
Invalid 

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100000 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Invalid 
Invalid 
Invalid 

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100101 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 0 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
Invalid 
Invalid 
Invalid


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

cypnetus said:


> Hi Dana @ Ross-Tech!
> I have an error on my golf tdi 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 Although I do not know what Watchdog means, it looks like the steering rack may be internally faulty. 



golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> if you retrofit an RNS315 and parking sensors(PDC), can you make the PDC visual on the rns315 and if so, what coding do i have to use?
> 
> greetings from the Netherlands, Ron


 Hi Ron, 

I believe the PDC display will show on the RNS-315 unit however the scan with these modules installed would be helpful. Much of the crew is preparing for the Automechanika show but please post the scan in the main forum and hopefully Sebastian can comment. 



jackchit said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> With the information below is this a coding issue or a hardware/power issue?
> 
> ...


 You may have hardware or wiring issues but coding would not cause the ID-L fehlt / ID-R fehlt issues: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ht_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Special_Notes 

After the slaves are online and communicating the master 55 module can be coded, in which case we will need a complete Auto-Scan with VIN and please post that topic in the main VAG-COM forum. 

_Edit_: If this is the same vehicle in the email we received (AFS Xenon 55 assistance) you may also try contacting the vendor of that kit.


----------



## bmain0407 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi dana i have a problem i wired up the new jetta hybrid led tails in my 2012 gli. had bulb out codes cuz the harnesses werent hooked up right. well i fixed the harnesses lgihts worked. messed with the coding and cleared the faults. well i didnt need to mess with coding now my front drls dont work on car and the rear leds are messed up. i dont ahve any bulb out errors or anything. can you help me. 

Saturday,08,September,2012,15:13:45:01328 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20120807 
ben 


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (5K0 937 086 L) 

15:13:37 
Not Installed Daytime Running Lights (DRL) 

Saturday,08,September,2012,14:48:38:01328 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20120807 
ben 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 4F 52 56 62 72 
77 

VIN: 3VW5A7AJ6CM010274 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 L HW: 5K0 937 086 L 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0046 
Revision: BJ011001 
Coding: 2F200A1A902F06C400080080000001EC0700008E40808D62DC8000040040 
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
VCID: 3D7B0272A4749EF00A3 

No fault code found.


----------



## Ama303 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Dana @ Ross-Tech!

I was playing around in vcds on my sisters VW UP! and i found a tickbox that said something like: heated mirrors On when rear window heater ON.

That functions seem really handy, atleast here in sweden where the rear window heater is used for 6 months and it gets really frustrating to turn the little mirror knob alla the time to be able to switch between mirror down and heater. 

So i was wondering if it is possible to code/activate this on my Golf mk6 gti ed35?

here's the autoscan of my golf.

Sunday,26,August,2012,10:42:07:51156
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WVWZZZ1KZCW096035 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDL) Labels: 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 K HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH20--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 326E800BADE8B588E71

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 J HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2712 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001107161523
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 204A7A43F3043718015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 143B600D092B8000280B06E7901E0141350800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BF06D2FFA22B4C0747

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 ES HW: 5K0 907 044 ES
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000004002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 800A9AC31BC45718A15

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 M HW: 1K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 40180A3A8825F3C0408800C0740009E449550488736D8D20E48400240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A7EA82BB5984DC82F1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 16081 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 160811 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0230AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 E HW: 5K0 919 475 E
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H01 0012 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 12591120099161
Coding: 308103
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 387AB2238B945FD8D95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 B HW: 5C0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G5RA91CSP 
Coding: 00003957
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
VCID: 316C8F0760EE8E909EB

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME09562363ZZZR

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5D0F0563ZZZ+

Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME581C5D4CZZZ8

Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME42265B40ZZZQ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KHF001A4
Coding: 1892140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76E67C1BC900E9A80B9

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H08 0010 
Serial number: 0093968 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 872 HW: 5K6 920 872 
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: F2EEC00B25687588A71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1620 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 040811F2000873
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3564BB179C86A2B0C23

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 12 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.11
Time: 10:03:38


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EADED86B0DB8BD481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 316C8F07A8EE8E909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3462861357FCBBB8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0000436
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3360850F52F2BC80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3462861357FCBBB8F5D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 190 C HW: 3C8 035 190 C
Component: Radio RCD510 052 0208 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L1563318
Coding: 05000440040005
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2340754F22122C001C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3564BB175C86A2B0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3666BC1B4180A9A8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: RETROFIT77.lbl
Part No SW: KTC 364 96P HW: KTC 364 96P 
Component: SWP:3.23.5 H24 0210 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 21977 142 74100
VCID: 3E76A43B69B061E8139

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm also wondering how to activate the cornernering lights via foglights and coming home/leaving home on the VW UP!. The tick boxes in the long coding helper didn't work.
Here is the scan of central electrics from the VW UP!

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1S0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1S0 937 087 HW: 1S0 937 087 
Component: PQ25 BCM H57 0512 
Revision: -9------ Serial number: 1009069000 
Coding: 24B8290000010000080000042C28ACD000C0400C60020000200000420100
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: F6E6FC1B410069A88B9

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 B HW: 6R0 959 591 B
Component: J245 PS25.255 H02 0007 
Coding: 183100


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

bmain0407 said:


> hi dana i have a problem i wired up the new jetta hybrid led tails in my 2012 gli. had bulb out codes cuz the harnesses werent hooked up right. well i fixed the harnesses lgihts worked. messed with the coding and cleared the faults. well i didnt need to mess with coding now my front drls dont work on car and the rear leds are messed up. i dont ahve any bulb out errors or anything. can you help me.
> 
> Saturday,08,September,2012,15:13:45:01328
> VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
> ...


I have received feedback from one other individual with these lamps in a Jetta sedan from Brazil with that PQ35 BCM and the byte 18 value of Hex 53 worked for him. I don't think you will be able to avoid it but please see the following for an explanation of Byte 18:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s...-(MK6)&p=67300665&viewfull=1#post67300665


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ama303 said:


> Hi Dana @ Ross-Tech!
> 
> I was playing around in vcds on my sisters VW UP! and i found a tickbox that said something like: heated mirrors On when rear window heater ON.
> 
> ...


In regards to the Golf PQ35 BCM, I am not aware of a way to enable heated mirrors with rear defrost on but they should use the same time-out value in adaptation channel 25. If that is set to a reasonable value and you are careful not to leave it on during times of the year that it is not needed, you may be able to leave the heated mirror switch on all of the time... but I realize that isn't what you were after.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Golf_Plus_(5K/52)_Tweaks


The UP uses a module on the same platform as our NAR Mk6 Jetta and the VW Polo so it is different. Most VW models however require the RLS for coming and leaving home features and the only unit I see in the scan is the multi-function steering wheel. The lighting in general, including simple tasks like DRL on/off aren't so simple due to all of the hard wiring and relays in some vehicles.. so for this reason cornernering lights via foglights may not be possible.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Jetta_(16/AJ)_Tweaks


----------



## Ama303 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> In regards to the Golf PQ35 BCM, I am not aware of a way to enable heated mirrors with rear defrost on but they should use the same time-out value in adaptation channel 25. If that is set to a reasonable value and you are careful not to leave it on during times of the year that it is not needed, you may be able to leave the heated mirror switch on all of the time... but I realize that isn't what you were after.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Golf_Plus_(5K/52)_Tweaks
> 
> ...


Hi Dana

Thank you for the reply. I guessed that it wouldn't be that simple, or even possible, to code that mirror/window heating mod on the golf.
I've read on the web that people with seat mii have been able to activate the cornering lights via fog lights but that just doesn't work on the VW UP!.
Even if i choose to activate the boxes in the long coding helper that say "cornering lights via fog lights" it simply just doesn't work. I think those were found in byte 20 or 21 (can't remember now)

When i try to activate the cornering lights on the up by changing the bytes and bits that must be change in the seat mii in order to activate those (byte 12, bit6) i just get an error message saying "request out of range". shouldn't modules be the same in the UP! as in Mii and citigo?

One more question before i give up on the Up! What bytes/bits should be altered to enable the comfort opening of windows via key remote?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Ama303 said:


> Hi Dana
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I guessed that it wouldn't be that simple, or even possible, to code that mirror/window heating mod on the golf.
> I've read on the web that people with seat mii have been able to activate the cornering lights via fog lights but that just doesn't work on the VW UP!.
> ...


Hello,

Although the modules are similar they do vary based on the hardware #, software # and software level in each unit in addition to the hard wiring in the specific vehicle. If you receive request out of range the module itself is refusing and it would be safe co consider that not supported.

Windows up via remote Comfort Operation (via Remote Control) should be found in byte 3 but several may apply. The Long Coding Helper does not contain this information so treat this as experimental and try:

24B829*AF*00010000080000042C28ACD000C0400C60020000200000420100
24B8290000010000080000042C28ACD000C0400C60020000200000420100


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 2012 GTI 4 door with DSG and wanted to know if its possible to get the gear number to show when the car is in auto mode (D)?
If so, can someone share the coding change with me?

Thanks


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

AsianDude said:


> I have a 2012 GTI 4 door with DSG and wanted to know if its possible to get the gear number to show when the car is in auto mode (D)?
> If so, can someone share the coding change with me?
> 
> Thanks


I think that's a firmware issue in the TCU, not anything that VCDS can set. A DSG flash will get you the gear number though.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

tmiw said:


> I think that's a firmware issue in the TCU, not anything that VCDS can set. A DSG flash will get you the gear number though.


I agree about the FW and this is not likely to be resolved via conventional coding or adaptation .. but the OP can check all of the Adaptation selections while connected to his 17-Instrument cluster module for any type of gear display settings that may, or may not, be available.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I agree about the FW and this is not likely to be resolved via conventional coding or adaptation .. but the OP can check all of the Adaptation selections while connected to his 17-Instrument cluster module for any type of gear display settings that may, or may not, be available.


Thank you Dana, I'll try that


----------



## 2010BlackCC (Sep 13, 2012)

*Coding issues*

I have been working on the coding for my 2010 CC. So far I've been successful in turning on rear fog lights, turning off DRLs and activating window up/down with key fob. I have two issues, I have tried to activate rain closing,and now have the option in the MFI but it will not work. Function is on wipers set to auto and spray the sensor, but nothing. the other issue I'm having is trying to change the # of flashes on the comfort turn signal. When I go into adaptation and pull down the menu there is no option for comfort turn signals. I have copied my coding below. any ideas would be appreciated. 

Thursday,20,September,2012,12:07:07:64368 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64) 
Data version: 20120807 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 
72 77 

VIN: WVWML7AN4AE526745 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA 
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH10--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0404010A1C070160 
Shop #: WSC 09144 444 101413 
VCID: 6CF91AF54F708778EDD 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000910051757 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 20613EC5F3389318015 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF 
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795719992 
Coding: 0000380 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 62E574CDBDB4C108571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N 
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00008001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 3851F6A583A8FBD8D95 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003335162 
Coding: E1848F8910041A0047970F00170000000028FF475C40017C170000000000 
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345 
VCID: 334BC18952CE1880EC7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 080909 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB 
Component: RLS 141009 054 0402 
Coding: 00209133 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H 
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PKTZF9M 
Coding: 0012338 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 42A5944D1D74A108771 

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ 
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00035000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001711 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 74C9029517405FB835D 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 D 
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H05 0022 
Coding: 00000226 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J 
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 240F00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 334BC1899ACE1880EC7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 L HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3300P09A14030A 
Coding: FD807F07001612009002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 2A75DCED850459485F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128T15Q502 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: F5CFBF919C3AC6B0823 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP 
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 78D136A50B283BD8195 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 H 
Component: ELV 028 0380 
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667600322 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 266D28DD511C7D287B9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000633999008 
Coding: 0001207 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 40A19E451378B318615 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00092370016702 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3A55ECAD75A4E9C82F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP 
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 13910F8001864E7F1202141FF08A0F0E085801 
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345 
VCID: 78D136A50B283BD8195 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000529599009 
Coding: 0001206 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 41A79B411872BA106EB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000036376 
Coding: 0000057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2C79DAF58FF04778ADD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC 
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1121645 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 61E77BC178B2DA104EB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000001075932 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3147CB81A8D22A909EB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP 
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0100101 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 78D136A50B283BD8195 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000001103694 
Coding: 0001168 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3245C48DADD41188E71 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C 
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005096931 
Coding: 0013077 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3851F6A54BA8FBD8D95 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, 

This CC uses the Mk5 / B6 conventional electronics so the number of comfort turn signals cannot be modified. The following pages should help: 

VW Passat CC (35) Wiki platform page which includes the link to > VW Golf/Jetta/Bora (1K/5M) Tweaks page. 


"Rain Closing Active" is not enabled in the RLS module, which is a subsystem slave of address 09: 



> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
> Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
> Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
> Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003335162
> ...


 Use the LCH and tweak that as explained here: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/recode_screen.html#slave


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How can a security accesses code be found for 1P0907115AC ECU(Seat Leon Cupra R 2010)


----------



## bmain0407 (Oct 19, 2011)

dana this is my coding right now i have a 2012 gli with jetta hybrid rep headlights and oem jetta hybrid tails. how do i make it to where my drl stay on all the time like the audis? 2F200A1A902F06C400080080000001EC0700530E40808D62E48000040040


----------



## TR10 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Dana,

I've been in the process of retrofitting a set of OEM Bi-Xenon headlights from a GTI into my 2010 (MK5.5) Jetta TDI, and I ran into a roadblock when I found out my CECM was mid-line and not hi-line. I have not found a hi-line CECM to replace mine with yet, but decided to leave the lights mounted and run them without the high beam (shutter) functionality. 

However, I have seen a few people who ran into the same issue mention that they were able to utilize the remaining halogen bulb to the inside of the bi-xenon headlights as a "flash to pass" light w/ the high beam switch. As much as I've played around with the coding, I have not been able to get this to work, and none of the threads where I found mention of it provided any answers as to the specific coding/bytes to check. 

These are the lights I'm referring to;










thanks in advance:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

2fast4you2 said:


> How can a security accesses code be found for 1P0907115AC ECU(Seat Leon Cupra R 2010)


That looks like a 2.0l TFSI but what are you looking to modify? Please post the complete Auto-Scan in main VAG-COM forum with the details if you don't have this issue sorted already. 



bmain0407 said:


> dana this is my coding right now i have a 2012 gli with jetta hybrid rep headlights and oem jetta hybrid tails. how do i make it to where my drl stay on all the time like the audis? 2F200A1A902F06C400080080000001EC0700530E40808D62E48000040040


Was the mentioned Hex 53 coding successful at all? Since I have limited feedback with these lamps and that PQ35 BCM the complete Auto-Scan would be helpful with any fault codes that were not resolved with the current coding. If Hex 53 was somewhat successful with the exception of the DRL preference we should be able to fine tune that.



TR10 said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I've been in the process of retrofitting a set of OEM Bi-Xenon headlights from a GTI into my 2010 (MK5.5) Jetta TDI, and I ran into a roadblock when I found out my CECM was mid-line and not hi-line. I have not found a hi-line CECM to replace mine with yet, but decided to leave the lights mounted and run them without the high beam (shutter) functionality.
> 
> However, I have seen a few people who ran into the same issue mention that they were able to utilize the remaining halogen bulb to the inside of the bi-xenon headlights as a "flash to pass" light w/ the high beam switch. As much as I've played around with the coding, I have not been able to get this to work, and none of the threads where I found mention of it provided any answers as to the specific coding/bytes to check.


"flash to pass" functions were found in the previous Mk5 platform vehicles but the 2010 Jetta sedan would be a Mk6 diagnostically. Due to the forum discussion rules  and our Xenon Headlight Retrofitting Policy we won't be of much assistance but BCM replacement is covered on this page:

VW Golf (5K) Body Control Module


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

*Adaptive cruise control*

Hi Dana,
do you have any information if it is possible to get adaptive cruise control implemented on MK60EC1 ABS module? I drive GTI'11 RoW.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 143B600D092B0001280F06E8901E0041350950
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76CD3617C1B52CA80B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks. Nick


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

ACC was never a factory option in combination with the MK60EC1.


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

I know, but I can't believe there is nothing in smart 19 bytes 
You see, Golf 6 has newer had Park Pilot 2, but I did it - check bytes 17 and 18. Not documented, but present and work.


----------



## jonesdrx (Nov 4, 2012)

I am after 2 simple options on my UK 2011 Tiguan SE, I have already added a few.

1. Enable large speedo in MFD, I know this can be done but cannot find it.
Edit: sorted this one today, instruments, set to ROW, select in MFD

2. Disable the rear boot auto lock when you use the center button on the remote, not sure if this can be done, only locked keys in boot once on an 2004 Passat, but all VAG cars do this if you use the center button, I don't use this button by my friend on his A6 did recently and I would prefer to disable it.

Saturday,10,November,2012,09:40:10:49128
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 53 56 61 62 69
72 77

VIN: WVGZZZ5NZBW109231 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFFB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 CD HW: 03L 907 309 N
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H24 6775 
Revision: 47H24--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 00190032043501080000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018CD 003009
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018CD.rod
VCID: 6ED37184B128ED68C39

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 Q HW: 5N0 614 109 Q
Component: J104 C4 450 V2FC 0006 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000003960181
Coding: 0080193
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 397992D870E67AD026B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6ED37184B128ED68C39

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 J HW: 5K0 937 086 J
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0048 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 4818083BE025F1C040080080B40003A443513088436D85605C8087000041
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3B7588D0BADA48C0347

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N2 955 119 HW: Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 16031 013 0203 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 240311 05 54 0403 
Coding: 06304D

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 P HW: 3T0 919 475 C
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H08 0116 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 13991107029682
Coding: 119003
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 489FE71CFB0C1358A95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 R HW: 5N0 959 655 R
Component: J234__201 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003K0P5G100R 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 4C97DB0C2F74FF788DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110316300892
Coding: 1082140000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 79F952D8F866BAD066B

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 972 A HW: 5N0 920 972 A
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 410F01
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3169AAF86096B2909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 270311F2001889
Coding: 356003
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3169AAF86896B2909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EADBFD940DC081481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669648758 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 285F479C5B4CF358495

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 D HW: 5N0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2112 
Coding: 0131772
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 366399E441F895A8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: None
Part No: 5N0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 201 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3B7588D07ADA48C0347

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 D HW: 5N0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2112 
Coding: 0131772
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 377D94E046F26CA0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000261183
Coding: 0023067
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3365A0F0528A8080EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 A HW: 3C8 035 195 A
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0166 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L0741336
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 264349A45158E5287B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H35 0614 
Serial number: 270311F2001889
Coding: 030B185A
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: F1E9EAF8281672905EB

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 F HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0150 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 D HW: 5N0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0131216
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
VCID: 387F97DC4BEC63D8D95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 F HW: 1K0 907 383 F
Component: Anhaenger H09 0100 
Revision: 3A001001 Serial number: 00000144950388
Coding: 410D000100000000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 306FAFFC639CBB98915

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 D HW: 5N0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0131216
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
VCID: 397992D870E67AD026B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669566744
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
VCID: 244753AC2F64173865D

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golfgti6 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Dana/Ross tech,

i can not activate staging/needle sweep on my friends car, can you help me?
and is mirror down possible on this car?

This is the scan;


Monday,12,November,2012,19:22:05:42482
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ8W184517 Mileage: 114770km/71314miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 Q HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3NF8CM
Coding: 0403000318070160
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3449D57C579E9DB8F5D

1 Fault Found:
005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 110906 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0∞C
Temperature: 30.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 73CB16601210DA802C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 CP HW: 1K0 907 044 CP
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 130 1212 
Revision: 00130022 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 77D322700668B6A010F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007803354
Coding: E58D0F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 71C71C68680CE890DEB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 171107 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01287 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 231107 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 01287 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 37 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD1LKV6% 
Coding: 0013111
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3D5FF05864D45CF00A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BC HW: 1K0 953 549 BC
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 74C9157C171EDDB835D

1 Fault Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 864 HW: 1K6 920 864 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1214 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3NF8CM
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 00214 211 88733
VCID: EFC39A10FE387E6048F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 061107F2001839
Coding: E9807F064002020002
Shop #: WSC 00352 211 60439
VCID: 3041D96CA386A198915

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 864 HW: 1K6 920 864 
Component: IMMO VDD 1214 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0GN3NF8CM
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EFC39A10FE387E6048F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-035-191.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: J401 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7354125
Coding: 0021200
Shop #: WSC 00352 211 60439
VCID: 236B2620E2700A001C7

1 Fault Found:
02731 - CD Reading Error 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 88424 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:27:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1219 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851E14C4BF679D8D95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00352 211 10057
VCID: 354FE8785CE484B0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002005103087F2D04840560084F03E0FCA0
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 832BC6A0C2B06A00BC7

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957E44870FC60D026B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-191.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: R 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7354125
Coding: 0021200
Shop #: WSC 00352 211 60439
VCID: 236B2620E2700A001C7

1 Fault Found:
02731 - CD Reading Error 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 88424 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:27:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1206 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3851E14C4BF679D8D95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552
VCID: 3957E44870FC60D026B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

golfgti6 said:


> Hello Dana/Ross tech,
> 
> i can not activate staging/needle sweep on my friends car, can you help me?
> and is mirror down possible on this car?


Both of these are only possible if the car has the required modules and hardware. If you followed the guide on the Staging, and it errored out, or the option wasn't there, only changing the instument cluster will make it work.

Mirror down is only possible if you have the control module, as well as having the proper equipment installed. I believe this requires electronic seats w/ memory options.


gap


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

iamgap said:


> Mirror down is only possible if you have the control module, as well as having the proper equipment installed. I believe this requires electronic seats w/ memory options.


You don't need electronic seats, just the right door control modules and mirrors. Still expensive though.


----------



## Rawcpoppa (Oct 17, 2011)

tmiw said:


> You don't need electronic seats, just the right door control modules and mirrors. Still expensive though.



How can i know what door control modules will do this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

Rawcpoppa said:


> How can i know what door control modules will do this?


Would probably need ETKA to know the exact part numbers, but I think there's a code number next to the tilting mirror that you can match up with the code next to the window motor/module.


----------



## Largecar (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry, duplicat post.


----------



## Largecar (Oct 9, 2012)

This thread seems to get more action than where I origanlly post this, so excuse the repost.........

Originally Posted by Dana @ Ross-Tech 
I've done some testing on a '10 Gti. The Instrument cluster adaptation results are:

"Display correction of consumptions and operating range" found in Adaptation, from the instrument cluster. The value should be 100% from the factory. 

Increasing the adaptation value lowered the Mpg data displayed on the MFA. So, If you want to lower the average MPG displayed on the dash, try increasing the adaptation value to 102% -> 105%. 

If you wanted to Increase the Mpg on the display, lower the Adaptation value to 95% -> 98%.

I seem to be about 8% high on my mileage readings (compared to hand figuring) and tried to correct it by doing the steps listed above. 17 Instruments/adaptation-10/display correction of consumtions and operating range/new value 105, new-old value screen/ uninitulized controller warning/ check yes/workshop identifcation error / OK/ value out of range............. I tried different values from .01 to five, I even tried minus values with no better results. I am sure it is my rookieness in using VCDS so what is my next step. So what should the workshop identifacation by?

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807

Friday,23,November,2012,16:55:59:47158

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 44 47 56

VIN: 3VWLL7AJ9CM026390 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 EG HW: 03L 907 309 AA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 1590 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74C914C2170319B835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 A HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2705 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001105081061
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 1713034E263592A0F0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492400008D0E02ED92190042A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB3FFEFA5D56C0747

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0148571123
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BD7DE9A8D5E80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AQ HW: 5C0 820 047 AQ
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203 
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000493878
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC31BAE7E253A60C8F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371214111142
Coding: 7A994BBF28EB2E0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030 A000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 2F43DBAE7EA57A6088F

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTM014M2D 
Coding: 00003936
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449D4C29F8359B8F5D

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100006A8Z0S
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME182B6560ZZZW

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2B04265FZZZ$

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME444D5411ZZZP

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME514D5711ZZZR

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME410B1712ZZZL

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME2A031712ZZZL

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 A HW: 5C6 920 951 A
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270A01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 297735B64841145056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: F0C198D2231BA598515

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF58ABA0DC75F481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000144042004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DC6AA71AF7368839

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660318597 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 297735B64041145056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8461464
Coding: 040904410100060000001000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B279E2A6DCE001C7

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

2 Faults Found:
1048646 - Rear View Camera 
B1102 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 34973 km
Date: 2014.14.16
Time: 09:59:39

1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 8984 km
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 10:38:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449D4C2578359B8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 456 B HW: 3T0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp10K H06 0362 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP225319934040
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW36.rod
VCID: 3041D8D26B9B6598915

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


The Navagition error is due to my activating the RVC without installing it yet.

I am not using any sort of VMWare.

Thanks

LC Last edited by Largecar; Yesterday at 09:11 PM.


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

@dana i have a auto scan of 13 jetta sel prmium if you interested let me know where i can posted


----------



## Largecar (Oct 9, 2012)

Banged around in vagcom and found the answer myself so disregard the above post. 


LC


----------



## Ra9chelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,guys.I am new here.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi - I coded my 5 day old 2013 base model (no steering wheel controls) GTI last night but hit a wall in a few areas and Im looking for some advice.

We could not locate the wischer menu to activate the tear drop wipers. Is this because it is a base model or is it a 2013 change?

We were unable to deactivate the DRL's as I'm told I need the wire from the Euro switch. Does this sound correct?

We could not seem to get the one-touch, 4 door unlock to work. Any insight on this one?

Thanks.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Tourenwagen said:


> Hi - I coded my 5 day old 2013 base model (no steering wheel controls) GTI last night but hit a wall in a few areas and Im looking for some advice.
> 
> We could not locate the wischer menu to activate the tear drop wipers. Is this because it is a base model or is it a 2013 change?
> 
> ...


The one touch unlock should be in the MFI. You have to use the button on the bottom of the wiper stalk and the "rocker" switch in the end to activate and migrate through the menus.

DRLs are deactivated in one of two locations, Byte 11 if your DRL are the low beams:









Or Byte 15 if your DRL use the City Lights:









If you are referring to the rear wiper, there is an option in Byte 21. I have never had anyone ask me to turn this on:









If you are talking about the front wipers, I also have never been asked about that.

When doing any VCDS, always make sure all doors are unlocked first. I don't understand why that is necessary, but VCDS Support has mentioned that a few times. Also, sometimes when you make a VCDS change, and it has no impact, you need to go into the MFI to do a "Factory Reset" for that particular feature.


gap


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

^ Awesome info - thanks! Will FWD this to my VAGCOM guy to see if they will work. Appreciate it.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*'13 GTi, Euro switch and LED Tail light install*

Looking for some help on proper coding. My '13 GTI has a "T" CECM.

I am currently coded to "04" for byte 18, this works except my LED DRL's appear to be full brightness with lights on, and some where through the whole process I seem to have lost my passenger side(right) LED DRL.

04 was listed as ROW and clears up the LED and Rear fog install.

When my euro switch is in "parking lights" I get full headlights and no fog options work. I ran the repair wire from Pin#7 of the switch to the black CECM connecter empty Pin#17. Then I removed the wire in Pin#28 and moved it to the Brown CECM connecter and replaced the wire in Pin#47.

Please help!


----------



## Josephfoo (Dec 15, 2012)

*Need help with bluetooth module 9W2 and RCD510*

Hi,

I have just install a bluetooth module 9W2 (1K8 035 730D). Head Unit is RCD510 (3C8 035 195)
1. No issues pairing my phones (iPhone 4 and Samsung Galaxy Note). Currently, i am hearing the other party but the other party cannot hear me. Microphone is connected to the harness.
This unit is using long coding, i tried a few combination such as 412100(default) and 413100 but both have the same result.
I tried to test via Adaption as well but it is showing 0 unit for microphone. Could this be a hardware issue or wrong wiring?









2. The Phone button on RCD510 is still muting the radio when pressed. Is this normal? Should it show a phone menu?

3. The MFD is not showing any connect from the bluetooth. Is this normal? Should it show the network operator connected?

4. I do see a bluetooth icon if i am streaming audio from my phone. But i am unable to press the BT-Audio button on my RCD510. Option is only available when i start to play music on the phones first. Is this normal?

5. The fault detect in the radio states open circuit for antenna, is this normal?

I am getting the following errors codes when doing an autoscan via VCDS.
I am wondering if there is any coding issues or is it an hardware issue.
Please help.

Thanks a million.

Friday,14,December,2012,20:34:18:33513
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72
77

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9W549849 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403000C1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E7D6892ED6EFBD2000F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1909 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000902140088
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2240583AFD4D1808171

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0106 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 163B600D89260003681306E891220081B508
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFA4B46E47387F04A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 40180A3E982518C0440800801400892441550088636D8D6064 8000000000
Shop #: WSC 30001 810 94856
VCID: EED8FC0A39156C68439

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 19030 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 020409 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0330AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 C HW: 5K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0008 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 12940907803095
Coding: 100103
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3668946A81C594A8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 04030900490002
Coding: 000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2756492E566FFD2040F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 033 0604 
Serial number: 003C2R51027G 
Coding: 00003136
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01009
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: F7F6D96E4E4F2DA090F

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 0D756045ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 1D195445ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3C151958ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 26131A60ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76E8546A0145D4A80B9

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3260A87A65AD8888E71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0071 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 270309F1000399
Coding: EDA97F06000602000003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3776996E46CF6DA0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 870 B HW: 5K6 920 870 B
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3260A87A65AD8888E71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AN HW: 1K0 959 701 AN
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2042 
Coding: 0004790
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AF0405A355DB0C86F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 184 2501 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2C5CB6028F89DE78ADD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AG HW: 1K0 959 702 AG
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2034 
Coding: 0005046
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EC6E621739C6B835D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1445196
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CAE6257B986B8F5D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 036 0130 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3I4237749
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: E5CA8326ECE3AF30323

1 Fault Found:
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 228
Mileage: 60784 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2105.14.20
Time: 19:41:40


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AL HW: 1K0 959 703 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7AF0405A355DB0C86F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AL HW: 1K0 959 704 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7BFE455E3A6789C0747

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000A10017032
Coding: 413120
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00217
VCID: 2A50B01A457DC0485F1

1 Fault Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 60723 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2105.14.19
Time: 15:24:21


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Josephfoo (Dec 15, 2012)

Managed to get the module working.

Suspect that the wiring in the harness from online store is faulty. Downloaded a copy of the pin assignments to the bluetooth module and also the head unit to debug.

Found that the pins in harness that connects to the bluetooth unit has the mic wiring reversed (pin 11 -ve and pin 12 +ve), swap the pins and it is working now(pin 11 +ve, pin 12 -ve).

Coding for the module needs to be 412120(long coding) in order to get audio into the head unit and also bluetooth audio streaming working.


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

*Euro Switch Issues*

Hi,
I was hoping someone could help me, I have installed a euro switch on my 2010 GTI and turned off the DRL's. I can't seem to get the fog lights to turn on with my headlights on. They will turn on with the city/parking lights but will turn off when I turn on the head lights. 

I have even gone as far as getting another switch but still nothing changes! 
The two switches that I have are 3C8 941 431Q XSH and 5ND 941 431 A XSH. Do I have the wrong parts? Or is there something in VAG that I need to change? My scan is below, thanks in advance!

-Valentin

Thursday,20,December,2012,11:17:36:09993
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6AW224203 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 13622 027 435782
VCID: 71E3CC36688E1390DEB

2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 61479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2098.14.26
Time: 22:01:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3626 /min
 Load: 99.6 %
Speed: 125.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V

000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 000 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 61479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2098.14.26
Time: 22:01:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3626 /min
Load: 99.6 %
Speed: 125.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 31.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V

Readiness: 0010 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FE880D06E4921C0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5F112CBF442D8195

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EBF826D4E63FB0023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3F84252E04A09800817000090441052186534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 05052 444 53553
VCID: 356B38269C667FB0C23

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 07110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 82
Reset counter: 24
Mileage: 56404 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2031.14.13
Time: 22:49:05

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.75 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A08FM 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39733416B87E9BD026B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JW5U00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A1A254DZZZ%

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7276224DZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C4D3F3DZZZD

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME10063D33ZZZL

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4347201EZZZB

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME326B201EZZZG

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5F1120BF442D8195

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 470D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 39733416B87E9BD026B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 121109F1000609
Coding: E9811F07400612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D3A456405EEB5096B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD15B5A0D5860481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667669419 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2649EF6A51C004287B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 D HW: 3C0 035 684 D
Component: RNS-MID H12 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4361063
Coding: 040104000400009601
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 12392
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 244DF56227FCF63865D

1 Fault Found:
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 59372 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.06
Time: 12:47:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630C36A80E53909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630C36A80E53909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D0522571C66B8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D0522571C66B8F5D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 D HW: 3C0 035 684 D
Component: RNS-MID H12 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4361063
Coding: 040104000400009601
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 12392
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 244DF56227FCF63865D

1 Fault Found:
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 59372 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.06
Time: 12:47:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B38269C667FB0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520286822
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2953E45640DE2B5056B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

not an expert but seems you have a signal issue from a switch, also looks like you have a missfire on two cylinders
5K0898005 i think thats the switch you need
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

and ground short on GPS antena

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

I fixed the misfires earlier today with a coil pack replacement...


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

5K0898005 i think thats the switch you need
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks amorek13, do you know of anyone with a 2010 that has this one? Or does anyone on this forum have this switch? I just want to be sure before I buy a third switch... thanks again for your help!


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

no, I am surprised no one else responded, but that comes up on ecs fir that car

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chef347 said:


> Hi,
> The two switches that I have are 3C8 941 431Q XSH and 5ND 941 431 A XSH.


The first part number matches the part number in the DIY. It also looks just like the one referenced by amorek13.

Link to DIY

Switch at ECS
Mfg Part#3C8941431QXSH
ECS Part#ES#258938
Brand European VW/Audi

I did just what is in the DIY except I got the switch without the chrome trim. I don't have a rear fog and I didn't get the chrome trim on my switch because I have a TDI and there isn't any other chrome trim in my car. 

In the DIY, take note of the locking clip at the switch where you insert the repair wire. That is an important tip. I also used a coat hanger to insert the wire down into the footwell area. That was another good tip. 

For my 2010, "1F" was the coding change with VCDS to get rid of the bulb out warning.


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

ksing44 said:


> The first part number matches the part number in the DIY. It also looks just like the one referenced by amorek13.
> 
> Link to DIY
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have that one on my car right now (3C8 941 431Q XSH), that's the one I got from ECS...


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Chef347 said:


> Thanks amorek13, do you know of anyone with a 2010 that has this one? Or does anyone on this forum have this switch? I just want to be sure before I buy a third switch... thanks again for your help!





amorek13 said:


> no, I am surprised no one else responded, but that comes up on ecs fir that car
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I really thought I had responded to this.

I have a 2010 2.5L w/ Halogens. I have the plain Euto Switch. No chrome or Auto. My switch part number is 1K0 941 431 Q. My fogs are also add-ons, so they are not controlled by the BCM, but they do have a jumper wire running to the switch. When I turn on the Headlits (both low and high), the fogs will stay on if I have the switch pulled out for the front fogs. 

One question I would ask is, is your highbeam switch on? Unless you have altered your 09 - Cent. Elect., your fogs will not come on with the high beams activated. Here's a catch that people aren't aware of until they have experienced it. If you turn your car off with the high beams activated, only the low beams will come on the next time you start your car, even though the high beam switch is in the "on" position. You have to pull the stalk back, and then press forward again to activate the high beams.

Another question would be do you have HIDs, but I don't believe that makes a difference in regards to which switch is needed.


gap


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Chef347 said:


> Hi,
> I was hoping someone could help me, I have installed a euro switch on my 2010 GTI and turned off the DRL's. I can't seem to get the fog lights to turn on with my headlights on. They will turn on with the city/parking lights but will turn off when I turn on the head lights.
> 
> I have even gone as far as getting another switch but still nothing changes!
> ...


Change of subject. Can you totally turn off your ESP by holding the ESP OFF button for a few seconds? Your ABS coding is significantly different than mine in Byte 7, and a few differences 7 other Bytes. Notably, Byte 14 is the same.

The reason I ask is that MY 2012 and up, there is an option to totally defeat ESP (for track days, or snow covered parking lots), but the persons interested cannot figure out that "smoking gun" for earlier MYs. If your ESP is defeatable, it would be interesting to see what different bits have to be checked.

As stated above, I have a 2010 2.5L base Golf w/ Auto. What are you rockin'?


gap


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

*One touch closing*

Good day
Has anyone managed to activate remote one touch closing of the windows in the new 09 BCM module that used to be activated in the old central convenience module 46 at Byte 6 bit 6 as fitted to pre 2010 models.

Thanks


----------



## kriskringle (Jan 6, 2012)

*Pinouts?*



Josephfoo said:


> Managed to get the module working.
> 
> Suspect that the wiring in the harness from online store is faulty. Downloaded a copy of the pin assignments to the bluetooth module and also the head unit to debug.
> 
> ...


Where did you find/download the pin assignments?


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

*VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks*

Dana,

did coding is different from US to Middle east countries, my CECM 5K0937086J can support LED Bi-Xenon.

also something strange happen with me my car didn't accepting modifying VCDS, i need coming home & leaving home, right mirror go down on reverse and front fog light move with signals it does not functioning but it is appearing on my dashboard, i dont if my car supported or not....:banghead:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

husseinayash said:


> Dana,
> 
> did coding is different from US to Middle east countries, my CECM 5K0937086J can support LED Bi-Xenon.
> 
> also something strange happen with me my car didn't accepting modifying VCDS, i need coming home & leaving home, right mirror go down on reverse and front fog light move with signals it does not functioning but it is appearing on my dashboard, i dont if my car supported or not....:banghead:


None of us know if your car supports it either considering you refuse to post your auto scan. Most of what is in this thread is North American cars and yours may be different.


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 


I just recently swapped mk6 GTI seats into my MK6 GLI. I am obviously getting the airbag fault.

i followed these steps on this thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...terlagos-to-Leather-seat-swap-(and-Vice-Versa

Once i get to *Select this option first: Seat occupied recognition serial number.* it is asking for a 1 to 3 digit code? Any idea of what that would be? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Cody


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Help or advice need!*

Heloo to all this is my newest scan 

Saturday,26,January,2013,14:57:41:56922 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 
Data version: 20121222 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77 

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAW347950 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 B HW: 03L 906 023 A 
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 5863 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 00114016030400080000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B 001005 
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2567DC54243F5C3072A 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK 
Component: MK70 M MASR 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0001281 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7BD3DA2C3A3B3AC074E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS 
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7DD7D434EC2F34F04AA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 46180ABAE87730C000480081310081EC47710088517D8100648069200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 30493D0063FD099891C 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 01031 21 0512 
Coding: 009F95 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 M Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RegenLichtSen 05 0605 
Coding: 06304D 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 C HW: 1Z0 919 475 A 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66540926203266 
Coding: 100001 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 41AF68C4D85790106E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D 
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA4PPUU 
Coding: 00003132 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3B531A2CB2BBFAC034E 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME5D576250ZZZ- 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3D1A4351ZZZY 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0A115045ZZZH 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME0845511FZZZV 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CQ HW: 1K0 953 549 CQ 
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 832322CCC2CBC200BCE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 920 860 J HW: 5K0 920 860 J 
Component: KOMBI H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 170900 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3343320C9AEB3280ECE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 260210F1002738 
Coding: E9A07F06400602000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69FF906440A7B850962 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAFD6F680DA133481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8015169 
Coding: 00010400040000000000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 375B061C8693DEA0D06 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000180 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 314F3804A8F700909E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 314F3804A8F700909E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000180 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 324D3708ADF13B88E78 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8015169 
Coding: 00010400040000000000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 375B061C8693DEA0D06 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 3441311057E535B8F54 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 35470C145C9F2CB0C2A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 B HW: 3C8 035 730 B 
Component: Telefon 011 X701 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603046757 
Coding: 020100010100010000000400 
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod 
VCID: 226DC7483511AB08178 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 



Prevously i have install telephone module but only with rSAP option,two days ago i have recieve newer module 3C8035730B with HFP option but i cant manage to pair my iphone4. 
Visibility of module is off ,how to set on dont have Highline cluster only RNS510 and of course VCDS,any advice or help is welcome.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

new versions of vcds when you enter adaptation channels exist chanell programing options with decimal value
80 00 00 00 00 00 00
if i try to change it ask for security acess maybe this is enabling bluetooth visibility?
measuring channels are not able to see is grayed out.
no one?


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey Dana - maybe you can help.
my buddy has a 2002 Jetta with some minor oil pressure problem. He says:

Long story short, I’ve been having troubles and may be in the mode of chasing good money after bad. The latest is oil pump problems, and replacing it didn’t fix it completely. After the car’s warm, the oil pressure drops temporarily around 40mph (not over 60mph, not less than 20mph) and the annoying chime goes off, the light flashes for a little while, then goes away. Then happens again later .. again … you get the point. Any way you can shut the alarm noise off? I can deal with an idiot light, but the chime’s driving me bonkers.​ 
He lives about 50 miles away and doesn't want to drive up unless I have a solution. Is there anyway to disable the warning chime, but not the idiot lights?


I scanned his car back in 2004 and have this basic block:

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 06A 906 032 HF 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 00066
3VWSE69M82M126350 VWZ7Z0A4324907


----------



## GLI4TJ (Oct 31, 2012)

2013 GLI owner here. Is there anyway to have the LED's dim when the turn signal is on or is this just for the GTI. Also want to see if any of this stuff can be done.

1. Have nav menu go straight to map screen upon start up.
2. (Kessy) turn on dome lights when ignition turned off.
3. Any vcds for the rns-315 nav system or the bluetooth. 
4. Any other vcds tweaks for the mk6 GLI.


----------



## Chef347 (May 11, 2010)

*Euro Switch Issues!!! Need Help!*

Hi,
I was hoping someone could help me, I posted about this a couple of months ago and still cant get this to work properly. I have installed a euro switch on my 2010 GTI and turned off the DRL's. I can't seem to get the fog lights to turn on with my headlights on. They will turn on with the city/parking lights but will turn off when I turn on the head lights.

As I mentioned before, I have two switches and they both work the same...
The two switches that I have are 3C8 941 431Q XSH and 5ND 941 431 A XSH. I went ahead and ordered another switch, 5K0898005 from ECS and they shipped me 3C8 941 431Q XSH again. They said the one I ordered was superseded, and replaced with that one. Do I have the wrong parts? Or is there something in VAG that I need to change? My scan is below, thanks in advance!

-Valentin

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222

Sunday,03,March,2013,14:01:51:09993

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65 77

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6AW224203 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 13622 027 435782
VCID: 71E3CC36688E1390DE2

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FE880D06E4921C0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5F112CBF442D819C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EBF826D4E63FB002A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3F84252E04A09800817000090041012186534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 05052 444 53553
VCID: 356B38269C667FB0C2A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 07110 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 134
Mileage: 65669 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2101.14.11
Time: 13:58:20

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0A08FM 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39733416B87E9BD0262

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004JW5U00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A1A254DZZZ%

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7276224DZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C4D3F3DZZZD

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME10063D33ZZZL

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME4347201EZZZB

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME326B201EZZZG

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5F1120BF442D819C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 470D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 39733416B87E9BD0262

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 121109F1000609
Coding: E9811F07400612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69D3A456405EEB50962

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD15B5A0D5860481F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667669419 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2649EF6A51C004287B0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 D HW: 3C0 035 684 D
Component: RNS-MID H12 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4361063
Coding: 040104000400009601
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 12392
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 244DF56227FCF638654

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630C36A80E53909E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630C36A80E53909E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D0522571C66B8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D0522571C66B8F54

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 D HW: 3C0 035 684 D
Component: RNS-MID H12 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L4361063
Coding: 040104000400009601
Shop #: WSC 05051 444 12392
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 244DF56227FCF638654

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B38269C667FB0C2A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520286822
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2953E45640DE2B50562

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## canario (Mar 4, 2013)

*daytime running light (nort america).*

Hi, I have a polo 6r want daytime lights off with the handbrake hope someone help me. a greeting thanks


----------



## FAP37 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Coding TPMS function into MK6 2012 2.5L*

Hi Dana - I am trying to activate the TPMS into my Jetta MK6 2012 2.5L; when I get into the ABS Module, then Coding, and click into the Long Coding Helper, I receive this message:"Sorry, no coding information is available for this ECU. If you would like to help, please send us an Auto Scan and Control channels map"

Could you please let me know how I could activate the TPMS functionality (I have already installed the switch).

Despite the message, after that message I get access to an screen which shows you the bits for each of the 19 bytes, but there is no descricptions.

This is the Auto Scan:

Saturday,09,March,2013,14:29:08:10074
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 (x64)
Data version: 20111209



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 46 4F 52 56 62 72 77

VIN: 3VWBG6163CM117886 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AP HW: 07K 906 055 
Component: 2,5L 
Serial number: 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7CF3F0C33FF0474

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B43B40F8892308012D1302EC911F1061211000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DF5FDC7E4EA4EC

No fault code found.


Please let me know your thoughts.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Henrick (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel this needs to be linked here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ghts-today&p=81139163&viewfull=1#post81139163 

Okay now. Seems that software version 0615 does not support OEM License Plate LED lights without the 'bulb-is-out' error. Not sure why this version is sometimes mentioned in several other forum threads, though. Looks like at least you need 0651 version to fully support the LEDs. 

Now any ideas if the software of the module can be updated? I mean, not necessary the VCDS-way, but with some other software/tool. I recall reading german forums where someone told the reflash is possible. Any ideas? Dana, Sebastian?


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

Was wondering if anyone can advise if there is a possibility to have the transmission MFI display show D1, D2, D3, etc without having to hit the paddle shifters or be in S Mode.

2013 MK6 GLI


01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 FJ HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 07 4352 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78FF53720B3D54D819C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3519 
Revision: 05551213 Serial number: 00001205242022
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 25414A06EC0F193072A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C49230002851106E6921B0041B61800
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DF14266E41F71F04AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0176122023
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 3467A7429FD570B8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 AN HW: 3AA 907 044 AN
Component: Climatronic H03 0303 
Revision: 00001K02 
Coding: 0010001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7CF74F62F70578F87D4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 1068 
Revision: BJ021001 
Coding: 6F200A3A902F06C400880081000009440104000844808DB2E4842000A040
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3F8DF86EAE93A3E0186

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM07MLC3 
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3467A7429FD570B8F54

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 A HW: 5C6 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0045 
Serial number: 6940000Y120000HJAX06
Coding: 303041

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME58250669ZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME404C126EZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME7101301DZZZF

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME5D5B2F1DZZZC

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME2127531CZZZR

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME092C471CZZZ%

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20120709200643
Coding: 0012140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00187
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DF14266EC1F71F04AA

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 B HW: 5K0 959 542 B Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H30 0032 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 972 B HW: 5C6 920 972 B
Component: KOMBI H07 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271C01
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 2D51B2267CFF2170BAA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 T HW: 7N0 907 530 K
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1632 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 12081203290954
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 4189FE96D867D5106E2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0705 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EADBF93A0D9176481F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12000162757004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2F6DA82E76F35360886

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H18 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7662877852 
Coding: 020100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BB93A451136485F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 D HW: 1K0 035 274 D
Component: RNS315-NAR H53 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M4266278
Coding: 04090041010006000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS 001705
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 25414A06240F193072A

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V3_(0037) 0037 

1 Fault Found:
1048651 - Telephone Microphone 
B1048 11 [009] - Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 12856 km
Date: 2007.14.08
Time: 15:32:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0005250172
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBB5ACFED2CB1FC094E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000006984460 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 377D904E46A39BA0D06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 035 456 HW: 5C6 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp10K H07 0468 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA083A0064082
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW36.rod
VCID: E5C18A06E48F593032A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 7N0 907 530 K
Component: EZE_2 H40 1632 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 12081203290954
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFEDE82E3E739360486

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H10 0007 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0005283991
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod
VCID: DCB7AFE2D7C518F89D4

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000006999762 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 081200010B000200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
VCID: 377D904E8EA39BA0D06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

^ That's a function of the DSG firmware, unfortunately. Can't be changed using VCDS.


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where the mfi/mfd module is on vagcom? First time my friend tried to make changes, the modules wouldnt communicate. Since then my convenience menu has never returned. We were able to change some features but cant find where the convenience menu is or what bit/byte to bring it back. I remember seeing personalized menu inactive being unchecked. I have comfort windows active but comfort menu does not appear on mfi/mfd for 2009 CC Lux. Anyone been able to run fogs as drls?


----------



## Rawcpoppa (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone with RoW knowledge point in in a direction/forum that focuses on non US VW vehicles? I have a euro mk6 Jetta and euro B7 Passat and it's very confusing trying to figure out what from the US versions apply to the non US ones.


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

*Folding mirrors not working for VW JETTA MK6 (Saudi Arabia)*

Hi Dana, I need your help here. I have replace my side mirrors with folding mirrors with puddle lights parts # 5C7857508C & Switch part # 5C959565E, puddle light are working well activation through VCDS module 42 & 52 "Ambient Mirror Illumination installed" in the same having in byte #1 / bit #3 icheck folding mirrors installed but still not working...see below scan...



Saturday,22,June,2013,10:54:47:35373
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gateway Installation List: 7N0 907 530 D

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBP) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06G 906 055 Q HW: 06G 906 055 B
Component: 2,0L 85KW G01 1308 
Revision: T5H04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0001015
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 37775A7846569B6

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LE HW: 09G 927 750 LE
Component: AQ 250 6F 2330 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000328
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 7F0772582EE6636

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0020849
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFF86483AFE7F6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0157439723
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F6E689A2E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 6ED9BF1CB18C1AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 M HW: 5K0 937 087 M
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0048 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 40000A3A843FE3C040880080000081E40300008854808DF05C800000A040
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 10652
VCID: 3F873258AE66A36

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091114302826
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1E3246020B2856

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6D052TD1 
Coding: 00003242
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW32.rod
VCID: 32616B6C65347EE

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME6B70005DZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3355235FZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME54457310ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3E457310ZZZR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110404201176
Coding: 0002140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFB8850ECEA716

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 870 HW: 5C6 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 671B00
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW32.rod
VCID: E8D54904136844E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 316364606832456

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1330C0D6476E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000112897001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E597F1C710C5AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669901703 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 285589045BE804E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002392853
Coding: 0000B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBBF66C8D23E1F6

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 B HW: 3C0 959 795 C
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005819248 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFE722183E86936

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*Jetta MK6 TDI Question.*

Is there a VAG tweak for making the non led DRL turn off when turning like the Passat does?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Crzypdilly said:


> For the LED headlight guys that want their LED's to operate like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will this work on a non led drl setup in a 2013 MK6 Jetta TDI ?


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

I have a 2013 base-model GTI (with halogens) and yesterday with VCDS and long coding helper I was able to accomplish the following neat tweaks:

- disable horn sound on locking (so obnoxious - I don't know why VW took that option out of the MFA menu for '13)
- enable comfort opening/closing via remote (love this feature!)
- enable DRL on/off menu item in MFA menu - no longer have to hook up VCDS to enable/disable DRLs.
- disabled DRL (on respective side) when turn signal on - nice to avoid turn signal masking by DRL.
- enabled fog lights as cornering lights (this is neat! I notice that the fog light as cornering light will come on of course when the headlights are on and the steering wheel is turned beyond a certain point. The cornering light will come on regardless of whether the turn signal is on or not).
- enabled memory retention of driver and passenger seat heater settings.
- enabled flashing brake lights/turn signals for panic braking.

I did find a coding checkbox that sounded like it would enable the power windows to operate even after a door has been opened (under normal coding you can operate the power windows after turning the car off but only until one of the doors has been opened) but even though coding was accepted this particular item didn't have any effect in my car.

No real complaints or questions, just wanted to say thanks to Ross-Tech for continuing to make such a great product!


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

Bartnik said:


> I did find a coding checkbox that sounded like it would enable the power windows to operate even after a door has been opened (under normal coding you can operate the power windows after turning the car off but only until one of the doors has been opened) but even though coding was accepted this particular item didn't have any effect in my car.
> 
> No real complaints or questions, just wanted to say thanks to Ross-Tech for continuing to make such a great product!


I have only been able to make this work on 2011 and older. I asked Ross-Tech about it, and they are not sure why it doesn't work on newer cars.


gap


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

*led coding question * 

I have a coding question guys. 

i took my car to local guy to do all the coding and i still have a bunch of erorr codes adn what not.. i was wondering if anyone could help me 


when i turn the car on the mdf says 
- check rear brake light 
- ceck rear right brake light 
-check right rear side light 
-check rear left side light. 

and no the rear fog doesnt come on with the reverse. only if i pull out the euro switch. 

and all lights work normally.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> *led coding question *
> 
> I have a coding question guys.
> 
> ...


They probably made a change to byte 18 to make the rear fog work. Byte 18 is one of the more difficult to change successfully. Search the forums and Ross-Tech for byte 18 modifications, and then find someone with a VCDS.


gap


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

iamgap said:


> They probably made a change to byte 18 to make the rear fog work. Byte 18 is one of the more difficult to change successfully. Search the forums and Ross-Tech for byte 18 modifications, and then find someone with a VCDS.
> 
> 
> gap


thanks man. i will try. it sucks cause im not the one who knows how to use vagcom. i have to find a member to help me out again


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> thanks man. i will try. it sucks cause im not the one who knows how to use vagcom. i have to find a member to help me out again


Did you change tails?

If so what band. I just had to change byte 18 myself. Where are you located


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Couldt find it. How to code BCM to switch OFF DayLight when hand brake is ON?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Spacewalker said:


> Couldt find it. How to code BCM to switch OFF DayLight when hand brake is ON?


Weird, mine operates this way from the factory; i.e., the DRLs don't turn on until you take the parking brake off.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Weird, mine operates this way from the factory; i.e., the DRLs don't turn on until you take the parking brake off.


What is your coding and car platform ?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Spacewalker said:


> What is your coding and car platform ?


2013 Jetta Hybrid SEL Premium. Car has HIDs and LED tails from the factory. What coding are you looking for, Central Electronics?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> 2013 Jetta Hybrid SEL Premium. Car has HIDs and LED tails from the factory. What coding are you looking for, Central Electronics?


Yep, post here or find which vale need to be mark / unmark to make DayLight OFF while Hand brake is ON.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Spacewalker said:


> Yep, post here or find which vale need to be mark / unmark to make DayLight OFF while Hand brake is ON.


Here you go!


```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N    HW: 5K0 937 086 N
   Component: BCM PQ35 M    021 1068  
   Revision: BJ021001    
   Coding: 6F200A3F912F06C40088088100000D4C0104000844808DB0E4842600A043
   Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
   VCID: 3F873350AE5DA1E0191

No fault code found.
```


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Why BYTE 11 have no Info for BIT 0 ?
I add (+1) and now I have Day light OFF while Hand Brake ON.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Spacewalker said:


> Why BYTE 11 have no Info for BIT 0 ?
> I add (+1) and now I have Day light OFF while Hand Brake ON.


Not sure what your question is. Byte 11 is coded as 81.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Not sure what your question is. Byte 11 is coded as 81.


81 is from cooding helper, but when you do +1 (new value 82) Day light will go OFF while hand brake is ON.

This is my question.


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Spacewalker said:


> 81 is from cooding helper, but when you do +1 (new value 82) Day light will go OFF while hand brake is ON.
> 
> This is my question.


I'm really confused now because I still don't see you asking a question, more like a statement


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## G60Whinning (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't seem to get rid of this code. I don't know what it is. I checked my battery terminals and they are tight. No fuses blown, missing, ect. As soon as I clear it, it comes right back. Any ideas?


----------



## racewalker (Jul 9, 2013)

*2013 jetta highline tdi*

I am unable to find how to turn off the day light running lights and either use fog lights or low beam as day light running lights. Can it be done on this car?


----------



## wattsismyname (Aug 24, 2013)

*how to program vcds to make fog lights to switch on with Hi beam*

I have a led light bar that I want to come on with the Hi beam. As I have the OEM Bi-Xenon head lamps there is no 12v switching at the wiring harness for Hi beam. So I was thinking to program the fog lights to come on with the Hi beam switch and take the 12v from the fog lights. need help with the programming pls.

thanks


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

wattsismyname said:


> I have a led light bar that I want to come on with the Hi beam. As I have the OEM Bi-Xenon head lamps there is no 12v switching at the wiring harness for Hi beam. So I was thinking to program the fog lights to come on with the Hi beam switch and take the 12v from the fog lights. need help with the programming pls.
> 
> thanks


Like an off-roading light bar?


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

racewalker said:


> I am unable to find how to turn off the day light running lights and either use fog lights or low beam as day light running lights. Can it be done on this car?


I have done this several times for GTI owners, but I don't see that option in my Golf 2.5 screen shots. 

I will also add that I recently tried this on a 2010 CC, and it didn't work. The option was there, but it still used the lowbeam as the DRL.


gap


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

wattsismyname said:


> I have a led light bar that I want to come on with the Hi beam. As I have the OEM Bi-Xenon head lamps there is no 12v switching at the wiring harness for Hi beam. So I was thinking to program the fog lights to come on with the Hi beam switch and take the 12v from the fog lights. need help with the programming pls.
> 
> thanks


byte 14, bit 2 in the 09 - Central Electronics


gap


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

G60Whinning said:


> I can't seem to get rid of this code. I don't know what it is. I checked my battery terminals and they are tight. No fuses blown, missing, ect. As soon as I clear it, it comes right back. Any ideas?


Have you installed a Euro switch recently? See the following link.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=67107713&viewfull=1#post67107713

If the above doesn't resolve your issue, thry the following.

https://www.google.com/#q=02391+-+Terminal+30+reference


gap


----------



## VW_rabbit'er (Dec 27, 2012)

Bartnik said:


> I have a 2013 base-model GTI (with halogens) and yesterday with VCDS and long coding helper I was able to accomplish the following neat tweaks:
> 
> Is your car MK7? any chance to share the steps of below? many thanks. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

anyone can help in below faults....


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 M HW: 5K0 937 087 M
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0048 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 46000A3AE436FFC040880080050009A403F0048840208DF069 8000040040
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 10652
VCID: 3F873258AE66A36

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 270812 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730CD

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

4 Faults Found:
00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 78
Mileage: 29574 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.24
Time: 07:06:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 78
Mileage: 29574 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.24
Time: 07:07:26

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.55 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02896 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 78
Mileage: 29574 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.24
Time: 07:07:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.70 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02898 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 78
Mileage: 29574 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.24
Time: 07:07:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.70 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

husseinayash said:


> anyone can help in below faults....
> 
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> ...


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00153


> 01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X)
> 010 - Open or Short to Plus
> Freeze Frame:
> Fault Status: 01101010
> ...


Saw your other post for the Byte 18 changes.


gap


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Headlight Voltage*

Ross-Tech,

Any insight on whether or not it's safe to disable the _Headlight Dimming (Life Time Extension)_ for the headlights?
What about simply increasing the voltage to the maximum allowed value?

Thank you in advance. :beer:









_*borrowed picture_


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

TDI JET said:


> I'm really confused now because I still don't see you asking a question, more like a statement
> 
> 
> Sent from you know... O_O


How you can get DLR off while hand brake ON ?
That options is not available in LongCode helper.
You need simple +1 and then is working 

Nothing alse.


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Spacewalker said:


> How you can get DLR off while hand brake ON ?
> That options is not available in LongCode helper.
> You need simple +1 and then is working
> 
> Nothing alse.


I don't know whether it's because it's early and I'm tired from work or there's a language barrier here, but I'm still not understanding what you're asking. Get a euroswitch, Disable the drl's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Another issue with the DRL's turned off and getting an error but reading might get the solution.


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

*LED Bi-Xenon retrofitted for Jetta MK6 need help in coding.*

Hello Dana,
I posted this thread on VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum but no reply yet the guys, Roos-Tech support emailed and they promise me soon they will find what problem with my car... but for now I'm looking for any advise or Idea from the guys here, since few months I retrofitted my headlights to LED Bi-Xenon on my baby Jetta MK6, agent here in saudi arabia did not accept to do for me so I did by myself by help from my friends and instruction from my best friend thanks to all. wire harness and Led B-Xenon lights sent by my best friend, instruction, pictures, guides and advises by my best friend, every things done as originally as factory, but lights did not work properly as I read lot of forums (Jetta MK6, Golf MK6 & etc..) all passing through same issues then they solve how I do not know, I use to go to my VW/Audi technician to use his VCDS for trying coding, do this do that and no hope... now I purchase my own dongle from M2K as we are in middle est countries and supplier as advised by Ross-Tech, yesterday I got my dongle registration message from Ross-Tech thanks to them. now I need solutions.... here my full scan report.

guys I need help here.... I need solutions

Monday,28,October,2013,15:10:38:21343
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 License Plate: 5834 VGB
Mileage: 30612 Repair Order: 12002


Chassis Type: 16 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 42 46 4F 52 56 62
72 77

VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBP) Labels: 06G-906-055-CBP.clb
Part No SW: 06G 906 055 Q HW: 06G 906 055 B
Component: 2,0L 85KW G01 1308 
Revision: T5H04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0001015
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 377DC06D461EDBA6659-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LE HW: 09G 927 750 LE
Component: AQ 250 6F 2330 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000328
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 7F0DE84D2EAE23E6ED9-802A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0020849
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF51C5D3AB63FC6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0157439723
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP.rod
VCID: 3365F47D9A663786591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 6ED32509B1C45A6E76F-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 R HW: 5K0 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ35 H 021 0068 
Revision: BE021001 
Coding: 40000A3A843FE3C040880080000009E40780008854808DF064 800004A040
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 10652
VCID: 4487A7A1C7C8803EF0B-8011

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 270812 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730CD

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

4 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 30612 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.18
Time: 15:04:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 30612 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.18
Time: 15:04:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.85 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 30612 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.18
Time: 15:05:05

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 158
Mileage: 30612 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.18
Time: 15:05:05

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091114302826
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1E9BE7520FAC596EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6D052TD1 
Coding: 00003242
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 326BF179657C3E8E527-8067

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME6B70005DZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3355235FZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME54457310ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3E457310ZZZR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110404201176
Coding: 0002140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7DF11245ECA231F6FF5-8028

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 870 HW: 5C6 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 671B00
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: E8DFD3111320045EBC3-80BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3169FE75687A05962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EADBA9190D2C364EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000112897001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E53E50971441A6E36F-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669901703 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 285F13115BA0445EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002392853
Coding: 0010B7
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBB5FCDDD2765FC6211-808E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 B HW: 3C0 959 795 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005819248 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFEDB80D3ECED366FD9-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0002460535
Coding: 0010B6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DCB7FFC1D77858FE28B-8089

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005849027 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L5207698
Coding: 0100044004
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: E2CBC139FD1C6E0E627-80B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669857382
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 244707212F88A03ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

What the hell did I just read?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

TDI JET said:


> What the hell did I just read?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




TDI JET, what problem??? my case is difficult!!!! :banghead:


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

TDI JET said:


> What the hell did I just read?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




TDI JET, what problem??? my case is difficult!!!! :banghead:


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

husseinayash said:


> TDI JET, what problem??? my case is difficult!!!! :banghead:


Yes, I can see this is very difficult for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

TDI JET said:


> What the hell did I just read?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




TDI JET, what problem??? my case is difficult!!!! :banghead:


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

husseinayash said:


> now I need solutions.... here my full scan report.
> 
> guys I need help here.... I need solutions
> 
> ...


Since no one else has chimed in.. I am only speculating, as I am not a trained VW Tech.

I am pretty sure that the parking light and bulb for daytime running light are the same thing. 

The error is a bit confusing to me, as "open" in an electrical circuit means you have a break in the wiring. "Short to plus" means the positive wire is "grounding" or there is no load, or draw, on the wire. To me, these two conflict.

Looks like you didn't use the correct adaptors, or wiring wasn't connected correctly.


gap


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

As i guess my problem is CECM not supporting... Any advise mine is










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like xenon module is missed or not connected properly
You have to have Address 55 in your car like this
----------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CC1F57497EBE5AB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.
---------------------

For detailed instruction on Xenon retrofitting I'd recommend you read Russian site http://vw-golfclub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28595
You may try to use any on-line translators to get step-by-step instructions or just catch some ideas where.


----------



## Gift (Sep 14, 2009)

so i recently switched instrument panel to RoW to disable the annoying door open chime after doing that, when i turn the car off the lights do not come on till i open the door like normal. is there something i have to enable to make this work again like normal?


----------



## bobstate (Dec 6, 2013)

*Fogs as DRLS - NO GO MY2010 GTI*

Just back from some VAGCOM tweaks at a local shop. They couldn't sort out the fogs and DRLS to give my Xenon's a break. Are there certain GTI's that are just incapable of this modification? Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

bobstate said:


> Just back from some VAGCOM tweaks at a local shop. They couldn't sort out the fogs and DRLS to give my Xenon's a break. Are there certain GTI's that are just incapable of this modification? Any advice would be welcomed.


I have noticed this recently, when making VAG mods for people in our crew. I am not sure when the change was made, but lately I have not been able to make Fogs as DRL work. When I would turn this on, it would make the City lights come on instead of the Fogs. I was previously able to make this work on '12 and early '13 GTI and a '09 or '10 A4.


gap


----------



## Laz1.8T (May 10, 2008)

*VW PASSAT B6 3C Speedo swap*

Hi!

I swapped my red midline speedo to the Black-White Highline on my 2006 Passat.
The speedo from a estate, but my car is a limousine, how can I change the car outline on the speedo from the estate to limousine?


Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 920 972 J HW: 3C0 920 972 J
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 461D00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2D5AD4147C99BA760F5-8078

No fault code found.


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello guys finally I change my CECM to 5K0937087R-ZGT it will support LED Bi-Xenon headlights, License plate lights & LED Taillights.
when I replace my original CECM from 5K0937087M-ZCD to 5K0937087R-ZGT for the 1st while every things work perfect LED Bi-Xenon headlights, License plate lights & LED Taillights without error but only high-beam not working as suppose to be. then I change bite 18 to 8C ROW then every thing gone even through my dream... I work out like 3 hours in coding not use ( I use again the original coding which come with CECM to 5K0937087R-ZGT I got full scan copy as reference) but not working then start to show some fault see..

guys come on need some help here :banghead:

Tuesday,17,December,2013,14:27:44:21343
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 License Plate: 5834 VGB
Mileage: 33617 Repair Order: 12/002



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 16 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 42 46 4F 52 56 62
72 77

VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBP) Labels: 06G-906-055-CBP.clb
Part No SW: 06G 906 055 Q HW: 06G 906 055 B
Component: 2,0L 85KW G01 1308 
Revision: T5H04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0001015
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 377DC06D461EDBA6659-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LE HW: 09G 927 750 LE
Component: AQ 250 6F 2330 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000328
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 7F0DE84D2EAE23E6ED9-802A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0020849
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF51C5D3AB63FC6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0157439723
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP.rod
VCID: 3365F47D9A663786591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 6ED32509B1C45A6E76F-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 R HW: 5K0 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ35 H 021 0068 
Revision: BE021001 
Coding: 46000A3AC43FE3C040880080000009E403F4008854A08DF064840004A040
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 4487A7A1C7C8803EF0B-8011

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 270812 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730CD

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

4 Faults Found:
02896 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 33617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.04
Time: 14:21:50

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02898 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
 Mileage: 33617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.04
Time: 14:21:50

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02895 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 33617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.04
Time: 14:21:48

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02897 - Supply Voltage for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 33617 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.04
Time: 14:21:48

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091114302826
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1E9BE7520FAC596EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6D052TD1 
Coding: 00003242
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 326BF179657C3E8E527-8067

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME6B70005DZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3355235FZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME54457310ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3E457310ZZZR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110404201176
Coding: 0002140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7DF11245ECA231F6FF5-8028

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 870 HW: 5C6 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 671B00
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: E8DFD3111320045EBC3-80BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3169FE75687A05962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EADBA9190D2C364EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000112897001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E53E50971441A6E36F-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669901703 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 285F13115BA0445EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002392853
Coding: 0010B7
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBB5FCDDD2765FC6211-808E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 B HW: 3C0 959 795 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005819248 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: EFEDB80D3ECED366FD9-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0002460535
Coding: 0010B6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DCB7FFC1D77858FE28B-8089

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005849027 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L5207698
Coding: 0100044004
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: E2CBC139FD1C6E0E627-80B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669857382
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 244707212F88A03ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't see it posted anywhere so I'll post it here. 


How to disable the DRL indicator in the cluster(even when the DRLs are on)


09: Cent. Conv
Coding
Long Coding Helper
Byte 26
Uncheck Bit 5 
Profit :laugh:


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

Evilevo said:


> I didn't see it posted anywhere so I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> How to disable the DRL indicator in the cluster(even when the DRLs are on)
> ...


it is unchecked, but actually it doesn't work I need it to work.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

husseinayash said:


> it is unchecked, but actually it doesn't work I need it to work.


Weird. Works perfectly fine on my car. My DRLs are still on but no more DRL indicator on the dash anymore.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Evilevo said:


> Weird. Works perfectly fine on my car. My DRLs are still on but no more DRL indicator on the dash anymore.


Lucky you. I which to enabble it but couldnt 
Now I have new BCm High Line + made 9/2013 and still doesnt work ;(
What car / cluster p/n you have ?


----------



## andydg (Jun 4, 2012)

*Is there a way to extend the horn relay contact when arming/disarming alarm?*

I've looked, but have not been able to locate a setting to extend the horn blow time when activating or deactivating the car alarm. A friend installed some FIAM air horns and there isn't enough time for them to blow due to the lag from the air coming up to pressure. Therefore if there is a way to allow the horn relay to stay on longer it should solve that issue. I suggested he just go by the lights flashing, but I cannot convince him until someone tells me it isn't possible via the VCDS.


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, 
I'm not sure if in in the right thread. Anyone have suggestions for tablet for windows 8 that they would recommend with USB support??? I'm in need of tablet at decent price for on the go. 

Thanks.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi all, hooking this up on a 2012 TDI. First some notes of potential use... The Hella lamps are definitely the SBBR lamps, but different SBBR coding gives different results for me.

VW360 Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0+LED SBBR" ROM 31 (1F)
VW360 Halogen VW360 NAR TFL_0_LED ROM 32 (20)
VW360 Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0_LED+LED_SBBR" ROM 33 (21)
VW360 Halogen "VW360 RdW/Japan+LED_SBBR" ROM 34 (22)
AU350PA Halogen "VW360 NAR TFL_0_LED+LED_SBBR" ROM 35 (23)

Working from the above, I drew codes 0987, 0984, 0985, 0988, and 1518 on coding 03.

1F yields 1518, 1800
20 yields 1518, 0988, 0985, 0984, 0987
21 yields 1518, 1800 
22 yields 1800, no reverse light!!, but no error showing on dash.
23 yields 1800, 0984, 0985

1518 is the reverse light error, 1800 is a switch error. The rest are missing bulb errors. 0984 Left taillamp, 0985 Right taillamp, 0987 Left brakelamp, 0988 Right brakelamp.

Do I need to recode for the switch? Right now I have byte 18 set to 1F and am living with the bulb error. Will try some other ideas as I move along with this.

The lamps I have have a rear fog on the left and a reverse light on the right. PNs 2TZ 010.409/141, 2SA 010.409/131 from Hella.

Are the GTI halogens special? ie different that the regular ones?


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Those with vagcom experience, who knows how to get rid of the infamous bulb out error when installing aftermarket projector headlight units and HID's???


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

ehWudupdoc said:


> Those with vagcom experience, who knows how to get rid of the infamous bulb out error when installing aftermarket projector headlight units and HID's???


Just got to turn off the cold bulb waring for the headlights


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

[DubSTeR]01 said:


> Just got to turn off the cold bulb waring for the headlights


ill give it a shot


----------



## pearsek (Mar 17, 2011)

*Anti-pinch windows MKVI Jetta TDI*

Hello Dana et al;

I've been away for an extended time, however, I could use some help with the anti-pinch windows in my MKVI Jetta TDI. I recently installed wind deflectors to help cut down on the open window noise and rain protection while cruising.

Is there any coding that I can do through VAG-COM to change the sensitivity of the anti-pinch? In fact, I would like to turn this feature off all together!

Another question, Has anyone reprogrammed the instrument cluster to provide engine coolant temperature display? I'm from the old school and I like knowing the engine temp.

I would greatly appreciate if some VW Wizard has done some of these reprograms.

Thank you for the help,
pearsek


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

pearsek said:


> Hello Dana et al;
> 
> I've been away for an extended time, however, I could use some help with the anti-pinch windows in my MKVI Jetta TDI. I recently installed wind deflectors to help cut down on the open window noise and rain protection while cruising.
> 
> ...


Pearsek,

I'm not sure what year or model you have but P3 makes digital vent gauges for a lot of models you might want to look into. They're relatively expensive but just like you mentioned, I'd like to know critical temps and such for my reference also and it'd be a good tool and looks oem too. Hope this helps


I like nice things. With Tapatalk.


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Just realized previous post you mentioned that it's an mkvi tdi Jetta. Exactly what I have too and it's about ~$400 I believe. Check it out


I like nice things. With Tapatalk.


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

pearsek said:


> Is there any coding that I can do through VAG-COM to change the sensitivity of the anti-pinch? In fact, I would like to turn this feature off all together!
> pearsek


I can't say I actually tested the theory, but I remember reading that when you program the key fob to raise and lower the windows it eliminates pinch protection. Some speculated that was why VW didn't enable the key fobs in the first place, since the pinch protection is a safety feature. Changing the key fob is available with VAG-COM.

Windows: Roll Up/Down with Key 
Description: Roll down down your windows with your key remote when you unlock the doors 
Check bit 5 of byte 3 in Central Electronics Long Coding Helper


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

ksing44 said:


> I can't say I actually tested the theory, but I remember reading that when you program the key fob to raise and lower the windows it eliminates pinch protection. Some speculated that was why VW didn't enable the key fobs in the first place, since the pinch protection is a safety feature. Changing the key fob is available with VAG-COM.
> 
> Windows: Roll Up/Down with Key
> Description: Roll down down your windows with your key remote when you unlock the doors
> Check bit 5 of byte 3 in Central Electronics Long Coding Helper


This is not the case. I was told that by the dealer when I asked if they could activate that feature. After buying my VCDS, it was the second thing I tried. DRL was the first thing to go. After activating this feature, I tested it with a wad of paper towels, and the pinch protection still worked.

I believe that you just have to manually roll the windows down and up a few times to reset the pinch sensitivity. One day last summer my window rolled back down just as it got all the way up, and I resolved it by rolling the windows all the way down and all the way up twice, holding/pulling the button the whole time.


gap


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*turn off "factory mode"*



Spacewalker said:


> Lucky you. I which to enabble it but couldnt
> Now I have new BCm High Line + made 9/2013 and still doesnt work ;(
> What car / cluster p/n you have ?


turn off "factory mode"

if it aint broke 
dont fix it


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can tdi turn off drl with turn signals on like the passat and cc?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexanicka (Sep 26, 2012)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Can tdi turn off drl with turn signals on like the passat and cc?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


sure
block 09
byte 15
bit 3 - on


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks mexanicka

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Doesnt work for 2013 Jetta TDI

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treg80 (May 14, 2014)

*If anyone in or around the Denver area has and knows how to use a VAGCOM please contact me*

If anyone in or around the Denver area has and knows how to use a VAGCOM please contact me, There are some mods I want to do to my 2013 Touareg.

Please contact me at [email protected] I will pay them cash or buy them lunch or dinner which ever they would like 

Thank you !!!!


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok so im sure everyone who owns a gli and has down the headlight swap to aftermarket once with out the side "parking lights" get a bulb out error. now there is a work around but requires some wiring, which i dont have the time or patience to do at the moment. i switched my lighting settings to jetta ROW to get rid of the parking light errors but got the rear fog light error (this is where the wiring comes in to correct the issue) so finally my question is for ross-tech guys or those with more experience with vcds. Is there a way to just get rid of bulb out error diagnostics? Below is my auto-scan. any help would be useful as long as i can avoid having to do the wiring trick.

Tuesday,13,May,2014,14:25:51:14040
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: 3VW5A7AJ4CM108994 License Plate:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4C 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: 3VW5A7AJ4CM108994

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 03 2908
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number:
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336ED9E35203B086565-8066

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152
Revision: 00H31001
Coding: A14B600C49220002851406ED921D0041B71C00
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00000
VCID: 7DFA3FDBE4C7B6F6F01-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AP HW: 5C0 820 047 AP
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000768684
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED8089779A1DD6E79B-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0064
Revision: BJ021001
Coding: 2F200A38902F2EC40008000000000DE40100008840800962DC 8400040040
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3F8685D3AE4B64E6A2D-806A

1 Fault Found:
01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 87878 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.18
Time: 21:21:31

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.55 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808
Serial number: 003GTM03X6A-
Coding: 00003937
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 346CDAFF9F0DB7BE4FF-8061

Seat occupied recognition:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 A HW: 5C6 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0045
Serial number: 6940000Y120000AWPH0B
Coding: 303034

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side:
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ----
Serial number: 3572MSME416B3067ZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side:
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ----
Serial number: 3582MSME0E4B3067ZZZ$

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side:
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ----
Serial number: 3516KSME435D0316ZZZO

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side:
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ----
Serial number: 3526KSME42630816ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side:
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ----
Serial number: 3556LSME16007A14ZZZN

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side:
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ----
Serial number: 3566LSME075B7B14ZZZ+

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111122200631
Coding: 008A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00184
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 76E820F7C9F1E5AEB1B-8023

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 971 B HW: 5C6 920 971 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0617
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 271C01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2C5CC29F473DEF7E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623
Revision: H42 Serial number: 30011201270184
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3A70F4C7B56941CE953-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965
Component: Kompass 001 0001
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1829227R0YZS05
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: E3CEE9A32263E006665-80B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234
Component: IMMO H04 0617
Serial number:
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EAD084870D49B14EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661336782
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 29523B8B40CFFA56EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0004021388
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBBED143D213D8C62E5-808E

Slave Driver:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 007 1508
Serial number: 00000006161839
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3305
Revision: 00H22000
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3776EDF3467B5CA66AD-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0004018295
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DCBCD25FD71DDFFE27F-8089

Slave Passenger:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 007 1508
Serial number: 00000006357508
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7M3247085
Coding: 01000400020006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63CE69A362636006E65-8036

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 81609 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.23
Time: 17:58:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661506439
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 27563DB35EDBCC26FAD-8072

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

here is my working perfect.... Euro Specs use B2 and US specs use B4

Wednesday,20,August,2014,15:38:18:21343
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 License Plate: 5834 VGB
Mileage: 41881 Repair Order: 2014-10



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 16 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2B 2E 42 46 4F 52 55
56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBP) Labels: 06G-906-055-CBP.clb
Part No SW: 06G 906 055 Q HW: 06G 906 055 B
Component: 2,0L 85KW G01 1308 
Revision: T5H04--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0001015
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 377DC06D461EDBA66AD-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LE HW: 09G 927 750 LE
Component: AQ 250 6F 2330 
Revision: 00H90000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000328
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
VCID: 7F0DE84D2EAE23E6E2D-802A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0020849
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF51C5D3AB63FC6CE5-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 086 1101 
Revision: 00086000 Serial number: 0191047223
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 33200 001 104857
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G.rod
VCID: 3467F7619F6830BE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00001003 
 Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 6ED32509B1C45A6E79B-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 R HW: 5K0 937 087 R
Component: BCM PQ35 H 021 0068 
Revision: BE021001 
Coding: 47000A3AE43FE3C0C0880080000009E003F4B28854A08DF064840004A040
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 4487A7A1C7C8803EFFF-8011

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 270812 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730CD

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9005 
Coding: 000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Q0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 919 475 HW: 7E0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H10 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 84091114302826
Coding: 108101
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 00121
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW3610000.rod
VCID: F1E9BE7520FAC596E49-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 C HW: 5C0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G6D052TD1 
Coding: 00003242
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 326BF179657C3E8E5D3-8067

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME6B70005DZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3355235FZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME54457310ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3E457310ZZZR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110404201176
Coding: 0002140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7DF11245ECA231F6F01-8028

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 870 HW: 5C6 920 870 
Component: KOMBI H20 0420  
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 671B01
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: E8DFD3111320045EB37-80BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 351002
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 3169FE75687A0596249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223RBRC006
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FEF39549A9A4AAEE69B-80AB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 72400 819 92971
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADBA9190D2C364EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000112897001
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E53E50971441A6E39B-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669901703 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 285F13115BA0445EF37-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002392853
Coding: 0010B7
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBB5FCDDD2765FC62E5-808E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 B HW: 3C0 959 795 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005819248 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 09061101200024
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: EFEDB80D3ECED366F2D-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0002460535
Coding: 0010B6
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DCB7FFC1D77858FE27F-8089

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1508 
Serial number: 00000005849027 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 0000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
VCID: 377DC06D8E1EDBA66AD-8062

Left_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4H0 941 329 HW: 4H0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo links H02 0010 
Coding: 860000

Right_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4H0 941 329 HW: 4H0 941 329 
Component: LeiMo rechts H02 0010 
Coding: 860000

7 Faults Found:
10490624 - No End-of-Line Programming 
B2013 00 [137] - -
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:20

13636352 - Control module not coded 
U1013 00 [137] - -
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:20

5276144 - Power Output Module for Left Headlamp 
C1081 F0 [009] - Not Coded
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:20

5276400 - Power Output Module for Right Headlamp 
C1082 F0 [009] - Not Coded
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:20

5275220 - Headlight 
C107E 54 [137] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:20

5275648 - Left/Right Driving Switch-Over Active 
C1080 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:19

13705474 - Databus 
U1121 00 [137] - Missing Message
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 41815 km
Date: 2035.14.21
Time: 16:45:19


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L5207698
Coding: 0100044004
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: E2CBC139FD1C6E0E6D3-80B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669857382
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 244707212F88A03EDFF-8071

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jonnydoce (Feb 9, 2013)

*Please help with VCDS Headlamp Coding for MK6 GLI*

Dana, I was wondering if it's possible that you can please help a military guy out? I purchased some Helix Headlamps from ECS Tuning for my 2012 VW GLI Autobahn, and they have given me no support on coding. I am currently stationed overseas in Germany, so its difficult finding someone that can help because I have an American Spec car, and the the VIN numbers here are different than american ones, so even the local dealership cant help me.

Long story, sorry... I took my car to a local APR guy, because i figured he would have some experience coding VW's. He couldn't code it, so he took it to a VW Dealer/service station, (He took it for me, Reason being, He tried to coding it numerous times, and failed, so he took it to VW to get me a cheaper price) and... even VW couldn't code it! (They couldnt figure it out because they have different VIN numbers here) They both even tried coding it with resistors installed, and still nothing!

After many, many trips to his shop and many failures, we noticed a thread on VW Vortex that if you delete bye 18 "00" it changes it to Eos mode. We tried it, it made the headlamps functionally work, but also made one of my rear backup lights come on, and also made a "rear fog lamp" error. 

Everything we've tried has had no luck at all. And now rather than improvement, the DRL's dont even come on anymore. With the aftermarket headlamps installed, before i took it to the APR guy, everything functionally worked perfect, the only problem was the error code itself popping up. And now as i said, after all his work, the DRL's dont even come on anymore, so... the opposite of an improvement. So this whole situation is frustrating, and im getting ready to give up on these headlamps.

But, I Recently noticed one thread saying that VW puts '00' in that code, but its actually just desguised as '00', there actually is a number that needs to be there, but desguised as 00. I believe that response was from you, which gave me some relief that someone from Ross-Tech is posting on here.

If possible, can you please help out with any information you have. Any information is better than no information, which is what i currently have. Thank you for your time.

Respectfully,

USAF SSgt Jonathan Lucero

p.s. can you please respond on my personal email address, i dont use VW Vortex that much. [email protected]


----------



## marcheld (Jan 6, 2015)

*Rear Fog Coding 2011 JSW TDI*

Hello,

I added a Euro Switch from USP Motorsports that give me AUTO headlights and coming home feature.
My Dealer installed front fogs when I purchased the vehicle new.

The Euro Switch came with instructions to install a trigger wire to activate the parking lights.
Interestingly enough, my car came with the Parking Light trigger wire pre-installed.

The Euro Switch was basically plug and play!

Since this switch has a Rear Fog position, Id like to make it functional.
While I was in the switch and CECM plug, I installed a trigger wire from pin 7 in the switch to pin 17 of the CECM.

I think all I need to do now is change Byte 18 in Module 9 from 00 to 02, and replace the white drivers side back-up light bulb with a red one.

*Is my assumption correct?*

If not, do I need to purchase a whole new rear assembly? Anybody have a link to where I can get one? 

My next concern is the warnings all over the VCDS page about modifying Module 9. 
Using the long code helper, it appears I need to change from North American mode to a Mk6 Golf RoW (Rest of the World) and does not mention "Rear Fog" specifically.
This my first VCDS project, and I don't want to screw it up. And certainly don't want to have to buy a new module.

I don't want to mess with the DRL wires and am prepared to kill DRL if they don't work properly after the mod.
Below I copied my first AutoScan.
You will notice the 4 faults in Module 9 from when I had the CECM disconnected.

Right now, everything is good.

Thanks for your comments.





Wednesday,07,January,2015,14:42:40:35191
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0 (x64)
Data version: 20141022


VIN: 3VWPL7AJ9BM693878 License Plate: 
Mileage: 153390km-95312mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: 3VWPL7AJ9BM693878 Mileage: 153390km-95312miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 9047 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED3FEDA791E72518D7-803B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 A HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2705 
Revision: 05351112 Serial number: 00001012291297
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 173DFB3E2604D399BE1-8042

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492B00FD881306EB92210042B70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5C78EFA6C17F93A9-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 L HW: 7N0 907 426 L
Component: AC Manuell H17 0202 
Revision: 00012001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 3D710996ACF8D9C944D-8068

1 Fault Found:
9479697 - Control Circuit for Front Left Seat Heater 
B10A6 11 [008] - Short to Ground
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 210
Mileage: 153276 km
Date: 2015.01.05
Time: 07:50:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 G HW: 5K0 937 084 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B 011 0046 
Revision: BG011001 
Coding: 2F380E1F802F3EC4008800817000004441000086535D0560648020200040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 366316BA81CE0A91857-8063

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 29031 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

4 Faults Found:
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 212
Mileage: 153397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.07
Time: 09:06:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.10 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01701 - Dimmer for Interior Lighting 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 212
Mileage: 153397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.07
Time: 09:06:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.05 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 212
Mileage: 153397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.07
Time: 08:53:52

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 212
Mileage: 153397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.01.07
Time: 09:06:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.10 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01WBNR 
Coding: 00003044
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SK35.rod
VCID: 39791D86B8D0E5E9685-806C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1KM 959 339 HW: 1KM 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005F88X00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME252F635BZZZ%

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5A3A245BZZZ1

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3511HSME2D433426ZZZI

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3521HSME396C3426ZZZR

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME3A502126ZZZ5

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME57412126ZZZ5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440KB30012U
Coding: 188A140000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_SE36.rod
VCID: 76E3D6BAC94E4A91457-8023

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Serial number: 0137602 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 CX HW: 5K0 920 971 CX
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 43114 000 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 071DAB7EBEA443192E1-8052

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 D HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 01041101200547
Coding: 352002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 316925A668A02DA9D05-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 6ADBF2CA8DF69E71D1F-803F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669456264 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 285FC8C25B7A6C6107B-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H05 0011 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8435283
Coding: 040004210400000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: 61C995E670C0DD29005-8034

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0002186058
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5BB5A70E52ACF7F95A9-800E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005549345 
Coding: 000490

2 Faults Found:
132610 - Motors for Rear Central Locking 
B122C 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 152843 km
Date: 2014.12.29
Time: 09:56:17

132866 - Switch for Rear Central Locking 
B122E 29 [008] - Signal Implausible
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 152843 km
Date: 2014.12.29
Time: 09:56:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 34672CB257B21881BB3-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H35 0614 
Revision: H35 Serial number: 01041101200547
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDE3DEBE147B59861-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H02 0220 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H02 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0002233288
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 5CB7A41257A2F0C1533-8009

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005600417 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669396162
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 62CB9AEA75C6C63119F-8037

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:12)--------------------------


----------



## showmedata (Apr 26, 2006)

*AFS modification possible?*

Hi all. I've searched a bit and not found any discussion... is it possible to modify the AFS behavior - the angle that the lights sweep, or the threshold steering angle and vehicle speed - via VAG-COM?

Thanks.


----------



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

I need help with vcds. So i tried to enable cluster sweep with these instructions. http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=537128&postcount=17

Everything goes well until i open the drop down menu, i dont see even close to that much information as in the picture. I came across many things like this when i followed instructions. Why dont i see all things that are available? Just received my vcds yesterday. I'll hope that somebody can help me


----------



## Urraco (Mar 3, 2015)

*clarify doubts abs coding*

hello good morning, I am new to the forum, I apologize if the question does not correspond with the topics are treated, could you give me information if necesarico encoding module abs, changing brakes, I'll put my amendment see if you can give me an answer, my car is a 2010 vw scirocco with disks 312, 370 and wanted to upgrade to 4-piston caliper brakes ttrs or 365 8-piston caliper brakes rsq3 is necessary to codify abs / esp, receive a warm welcome and thanks


----------



## badufay (Mar 17, 2006)

JayJay94 said:


> I need help with vcds. So i tried to enable cluster sweep with these instructions. http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=537128&postcount=17
> 
> Everything goes well until i open the drop down menu, i dont see even close to that much information as in the picture. I came across many things like this when i followed instructions. Why dont i see all things that are available? Just received my vcds yesterday. I'll hope that somebody can help me


Instead of selecting "staging" keep scrolling down and select "indicator celebration". After you select activate, turn off car, open and close door and it should be good then!

Ben


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an 2011/12 Golf R ROW.

Can someone please help guide me on how to fix these headlights errors...... Thanks.

Tuesday,21,April,2015,17:44:46:33490
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.3

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component and/or Version: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148
Software Coding: 1477724
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
Additional Info: 7L6941329B AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 ID-R fehlt AFS-Lst.-Modul r .... 
VCID: 34616A8B57B9BDBE4F5-8061
Fault Codes have been Erased

5 Faults Found:
02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 73126 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2042.14.11
Time: 17:44:20

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.79 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02656 - Power Output Stage for Left Headlight (J667); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


----------



## Stefano82 (May 11, 2014)

I think you have :
- the right AFS module not properly supplied or 
- a connection issue on AFS module or
- a failure on AFS module


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (Dec 27, 2009)

Stefano82 said:


> I think you have :
> - the right AFS module not properly supplied or
> - a connection issue on AFS module or
> - a failure on AFS module


Thanks for the reply. Are you talking about the AFS module under the dash or under the lights??


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Will changing the values of tsc, xds, and eba cause driver assistance errors for 2015 GLI SE? No warning lights on dash but vehicle health reports shows Faults detected. No rear cross traffic alert or blind spot monitoring.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 2015 Jetta TDI SEL w/ KESSY and am trying to activate the unlocking of all the doors. I tried to follow the Mk6 instructions for it and the menu choice is not there.


----------



## tolunaygul (Aug 19, 2015)

*coding for instrument cluster*

Dear forum members,

Recently i bought an MY2011 MK6 Gti in the Netherlands,

I have a strange problem with my instrument cluster needles ( the long ones)

They are lit very dim compared to the short needles. I could not found anything related to this in the coding. I am thinking i has to do with the byte 18 coding in cecm?


here is my full scan of the car :

Monday,17,August,2015,14:04:24:32364
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64(VMWare)
VCDS Version 15.7.0.1 (x64)
Data version: 20150729
www.Ross-Tech.com

Dealer/Shop Name: tolunay gul

VIN: WVWGD7AJ9BW License Plate: 


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)

Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56

62 72 77



VIN: WVWGD7AJ9BW Mileage: 19990km-12421miles



01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AQ HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: E3H25--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00191 264 15243
VCID: 75CF173E1CBF5A9675-8021



No fault code found.

Readiness: 0010 0100



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492A0003881406EB92210041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D11E0ACBAD27FE6E-802D


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0144798723
Coding: 030C1C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP.rod
VCID: 334BE9269A4B04A69B-8067


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0303 
Revision: 00013001 
Coding: 0000004002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF173ED4BF5A9675-8021


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AF 
Coding: 6F180A3F80272AC49048028171008B84466D0011655D8DF0E4882020A040
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 61029
VCID: 3A55C402B521F5EE58-806F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 11031 26 0512 
Coding: 009F95



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R02280F 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SE36.rod
VCID: 3957DB0EB827FEF651-806D


Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005LPJ600



Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4532205DZZZR



Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME402E255DZZZ$



Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME7419077CZZZ 



Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME5658097BZZZ0



Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME6C617526ZZZL


Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME1C617526ZZZH


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110329301698
Coding: 1002140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7DDF0F1EEC8F02D63D-8029


Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 820000


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 354FD73E943F1A96B5-8061


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 020411F2002131
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041E62A635D3FBEE6-8065


1 Fault Found:

00470 - Company Comfort Databus in Single Wire 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 163
Mileage: 19996 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.17
Time: 13:59:34




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 6AF534428D01856EE8-803F

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000077897004
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E7DF8527169294EF4-807B

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669690499 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 28710E4A5B8D777E3E-807D

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 3890 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K3380251
Coding: 00050400040000920005
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 61029
VCID: 2F43E5567E632046FF-807B

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147E32EA85736B6E9-8065

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449EA3A5745039E82-8061

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109117144
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 67F34D769E13B806F7-8033


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245EC22AD510DAE90-8067


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449EA3A5745039E82-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022


Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 3890 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K3380251
Coding: 00050400040000920005
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 61029
VCID: 2F43E5567E632046FF-807B


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
VCID: 354FD73E5C3F1A96B5-8061


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012557
VCID: 364DD0324139118EBC-8063


No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669591490
Coding: 0800000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 62E55C627531DD2E20-8037



No fault code found.



End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:13)--------------------------


I even took the instrument cluster apart and connected it to the car, the Led's for the long needle were on but very dimmed.

i have pictures of the cluster


closeup of the cluster










overvieuw from the back









Is this an coding issue or i there someting broken in the instrument panel ?


----------



## Acidicbrat (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, Has anyone been able to get the mirror auto fold activated via VCD's on a jetta mk6 2014 TDI ?
I really want the auto folding feature but have to manually open and close the mirrors everytime i get in and out of the car, I have a Vag cable 12.12.3 version currently but also have access to the original ross tech cable, Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

Acidicbrat said:


> Hello, Has anyone been able to get the mirror auto fold activated via VCD's on a jetta mk6 2014 TDI ?
> I really want the auto folding feature but have to manually open and close the mirrors everytime i get in and out of the car, I have a Vag cable 12.12.3 version currently but also have access to the original ross tech cable, Any help would be highly appreciated.


I know on the GTI it requires different mirror assemblies from the ones that come with the US models. Is that the case for the Jetta too?


----------



## MisterRazz (Aug 20, 2015)

tmiw said:


> I know on the GTI it requires different mirror assemblies from the ones that come with the US models. Is that the case for the Jetta too?


From what I've read, I do believe this to be the case. It sounds like every model across the globe can do this with VCDS, except NA... 

Someone in Australia said that you also need the memory seats? Why the he|| doesn't my Prem/Nav TDI have memory seats?!?! 

***EDIT*** 
Sorry, this is for the mirrors down in reverse feature. I'm not sure if it applies to folding mirrors.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svb (Mar 27, 2009)

So I asked about this in the A3 forum but through some searching have now found this thread; hopefully you guys can help.

I recently swapped the European headlights onto my 2013 A3 -- these ones:










Everything lights up as it should, but of course, my diagnostics are now telling my that my (now non-existent) side markers are out. I found some info elsewhere that seemed to indicate one fix would be to turn off the cold diagnostics, but so I am wondering:

1. is that the best way to do it or is there some coding to turn off the side markers entirely (that I assume must exist for all the RoW cars)
2. if turning off the cold diagnostics is the only/best way to deal with this, is there a bit that is a specific side marker cold diagnostic?

I don't have the ability to do this myself so I may have to take it to the dealer to have it done and would like to hopefully give them as much info/instruction as I can. Thanks in advance for any help/pointers.


----------



## zackdozack (Mar 20, 2012)

*VCDS headlight coding questions on 2015 jetta*

So i have a US Spec 2015 jetta SE "facelift" that came factory with halogen headlights. Well i recently just bought some OEM European Spec Bi-Xenon headlights for my jetta.
Do i just need coding? i found some people have needed a highline CECM? what is a highline CECM? 

The Euro Spec lights are the GLI Bi-xenon with LED Day Running Lights! 

So for starters i just unplugged my stock headlights and plugged the Euros in just to see what i was working with.
Now with the car OFF but the lights ON the LED strip and bi-xenons are working as they should but once the car is ON and i turn the lights ON i get the light out error and the LED strip and bi-xenons flicker? 

My coworker said maybe the flickering is the car trying to read the new lights(kinda like what his BMW does) but i don't think thats it. 
Im hoping its just coding that needs to be done but i was trying to read up on it and some people were saying i need a highline CECM but the trick is finding out the right CECM to use it hard.

I haven't found much because my car is so new and its the "facelift model" I'm not sure where to start!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

Acidicbrat said:


> Hello, Has anyone been able to get the mirror auto fold activated via VCD's on a jetta mk6 2014 TDI ?
> I really want the auto folding feature but have to manually open and close the mirrors everytime i get in and out of the car, I have a Vag cable 12.12.3 version currently but also have access to the original ross tech cable, Any help would be highly appreciated.


If you have:









then you have folding mirrors. To activate auto folding follow this DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...de-mirrors-DIY-tutorial-(nice-coding-feature)

If you don't have foldin mirrors, you need to replace your mirrors.


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

zackdozack said:


> So i have a US Spec 2015 jetta SE "facelift" that came factory with halogen headlights. Well i recently just bought some OEM European Spec Bi-Xenon headlights for my jetta.
> Do i just need coding? i found some people have needed a highline CECM? what is a highline CECM?
> 
> The Euro Spec lights are the GLI Bi-xenon with LED Day Running Lights!
> ...


To solve the flickering, Enter 09-CECM - Byte 19 - Change value of Bit 4-7 to 00-Tail Light Dimming (Life Extension) inactive.


----------



## svb (Mar 27, 2009)

svb said:


> So I asked about this in the A3 forum but through some searching have now found this thread; hopefully you guys can help.
> 
> I recently swapped the European headlights onto my 2013 A3 -- these ones:
> 
> ...


Took the car to a shop with VCDS, no luck.

Tried the setting for "disable side markers" and it still gave a light out warning.

Tried turning off cold diagnostics and no such setting appeared in long coding -- there was no "bit2" in byte 2.

Anyone able to shed some light on what I am missing here? Am I the only person in the entire US running the european headlights on an A3?


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

*cruise control retrofit*

Hello 
this is my scan
i have install 1k0953513A stalk with cruise control activated in 01 in long coding cruise control and in 16 cruise control stalk ,but i get error in instrument cluster beside cruise control icon .
Question do i need to do some wiring from control module to ecu if yes can anybody supply me with correct pinout.
Help will be nice




01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 B HW: 03L 906 023 A 
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H23 5863 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 00114016030400080000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B 001005 
ROD: EV_ECM16TDI02103L906023B_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2567DC54243F5C3072A 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK 
Component: MK70 M MASR 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0001281 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7BD3DA2C3A3B3AC074E 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS 
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7DD7D434EC2F34F04AA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 C HW: 1K0 937 086 C 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 103 0575 
Revision: 00103 AG 
Coding: 46180ABAE87730C000480081310081EC47710088517D810064 8069200000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 30493D0063FD099891C 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 01031 21 0512 
Coding: 009F95 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 M Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB 
Component: RegenLichtSen 05 0605 
Coding: 06304D 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 C HW: 1Z0 919 475 A 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66540926203266 
Coding: 100001 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 41AF68C4D85790106E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 D HW: 5K0 959 655 D 
Component: AirbagVW10 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FKRA4PPUU 
Coding: 00003132 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3B531A2CB2BBFAC034E 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME5D576250ZZZ- 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3D1A4351ZZZY 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0A115045ZZZH 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME0845511FZZZV 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CQ HW: 1K0 953 549 CQ 
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 832322CCC2CBC200BCE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 920 860 J HW: 5K0 920 860 J 
Component: KOMBI H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 170900 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3343320C9AEB3280ECE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 260210F1002738 
Coding: E9A07F06400602000002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 69FF906440A7B850962 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0308 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAFD6F680DA133481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8015169 
Coding: 00010400040000000000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 375B061C8693DEA0D06 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000180 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 314F3804A8F700909E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 314F3804A8F700909E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0000180 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 324D3708ADF13B88E78 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 5218 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J8015169 
Coding: 00010400040000000000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 375B061C8693DEA0D06 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 C 
Component: EU East V9 7894 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 3441311057E535B8F54 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C 
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552 
VCID: 35470C145C9F2CB0C2A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 B HW: 3C8 035 730 B 
Component: Telefon 011 X701 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603046757 
Coding: 020100010100010000000400 
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 12345 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A01005 
ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod 
VCID: 226DC7483511AB08178 

No fault code found.


----------



## roki199 (Nov 27, 2005)

solved
stalk have separate ground on pin 5 and 10 soldered together and solved 




roki199 said:


> Hello
> this is my scan
> i have install 1k0953513A stalk with cruise control activated in 01 in long coding cruise control and in 16 cruise control stalk ,but i get error in instrument cluster beside cruise control icon .
> Question do i need to do some wiring from control module to ecu if yes can anybody supply me with correct pinout.
> ...


----------



## YellowC4S (Aug 15, 2004)

*coding for dast lights*

Did anyone ever figure this out so that the dash lights stay on?


----------



## bchnnsm (Sep 5, 2009)

Got mk6 golf 2.5L that blue tooth is weird. If phone is in car and Bluetooth is on it connects to car(normal) but if I want to listen to radio I push button and will stay there less than a minute and switch back to the Bluetooth input. Any suggestions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterz (Feb 10, 2001)

*Window auto up/down disable (passenger side)?*

2012 GTI Autobahn Manual
Windows and switches all stock

I like the window auto up/down on the driver side (via the door mounted switch).
But would like to disable that feature on the passenger side window.

I searched but did not find anything here or other sites.
Has anyone figured out how to do this?


----------



## chriscar (Aug 30, 2003)

Is there a MKVII / MK7 tweak guide?

C


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

chriscar said:


> Is there a MKVII / MK7 tweak guide?
> 
> C


VAGCOM Coding for MK7 Platform


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Would love to know how to turn off the WINK on LED equipped 2015 GLI.. When I use my turn signal, it shuts off the LED for that side which I am signaling for, help?


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Dana--did some tweaks to a friend's 2013 Autobahn GTI and everything works great except the front tear-drop wiping, and I can't remember the exact error it threw right now. All of the sporadic comm error codes were from a Unitronic flash and I'll clear those next time. Any ideas? 

Saturday,20,August,2016,13:04:52:32063
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.0.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160803 DS255
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWGD7AJ6DW122996 License Plate: 
Mileage: 79900km-49647mi Repair Order: GTI



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72

VIN: WVWGD7AJ6DW122996 Mileage: 79900km-49647miles

01-Engine -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AT HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: E3H26--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 78D115B90BAE748298-802C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FC881406ED921F0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DDF04ADE48C51AACB-8028

2 Faults Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:30:01

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 2
Count: 28672
Count: 16390
Count: 54528
Count: 256
Count: 0
Count: 0

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
 Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:51

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 2
Count: 28672
Count: 8194
Count: 54784
Count: 256
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 086 1101 
Revision: 00086000 Serial number: 0198120723
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G.rod
VCID: 3449E1899F4650E274-8060

1 Fault Found:
1057035 - Antenna for Keyless Entry System; Drivers Side 
B116F 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 BH HW: 7N0 907 426 BH
Component: AC Manuell H20 0505 
Revision: 00001018 
Coding: 0010002002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 7BDB0AB5F2985F9AF5-802E

1 Fault Found:
13701376 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:51


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 T HW: 1K0 937 086 T
Component: BCM PQ35 M 111 0709 
Revision: AC111709 
Coding: 6F180A1A90272AC4108802C170000D4448852086474D8DB0E48420248040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 41A7B85DD8F4F54AEF-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 03011 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

4 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:51

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 15.20 V
ON
ON
Term 50 On
OFF
OFF

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79907 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 11:48:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79907 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 12:06:10

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.20 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79907 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 12:06:10

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.20 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 M HW: 5C0 959 655 M
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0726 
Serial number: 003L4R017JFB 
Coding: 00004737
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 001026
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3C59C9A9B71698A2BC-8068

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--00004Z7D00

Crash sensor for side airbag: driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7C122275ZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag: front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME52037170ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag: rear: driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME704F223CZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag: rear: passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME42232267ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag: driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME5404672EZZZI

Crash sensor for front airbag: front passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME6313672EZZZJ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20130109200248
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS.rod
VCID: 7DDF04ADEC8C51AACB-8028

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 C HW: 5K0 959 542 C Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H31 0033 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 973 C HW: 5K6 920 973 C
Component: KOMBI H05 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW25.rod
VCID: 3753D6858E30BBFA51-8062


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AF HW: 7N0 907 530 AF
Component: J533 Gateway H52 1634 
Revision: H52 Serial number: 060113F1001221
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C92189D7C610E2B4-8020

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 6AF53FF18D02D6121E-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 C HW: 5K0 905 861 C
Component: ELV-PQ35 H21 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12000007224002
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 3041ED996B5E6CC210-8064

2 Faults Found:
13636096 - Supply voltage 
U1012 00 [008] - Voltage too High
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:25:01

ELV State: 04 
Information Clamps: 77 60 
CoCo State: B0 01 
WFS State: 67 1A 
Vehicle speed: 0.00 km/h
Voltage: 85 

13893888 - Function Restricted due to Exessive Voltage 
U1401 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:23:58

ELV State: 04 
Information Clamps: 77 60 
CoCo State: B0 01 
WFS State: 67 1A 
Vehicle speed: 0.00 km/h
Voltage: 84 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H19 0550 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7664058189 
Coding: 020100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A75FFF145821612DE-807E

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 D HW: 1K0 035 274 D
Component: RNS315-NAR H58 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M0035078
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS 001705
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS.rod
VCID: 256F0CCD249C396AF3-8070

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V3_(0037) 0037 

1 Fault Found:
1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 106
Mileage: 68096 km
Date: 2015.12.14
Time: 07:59:07


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147E89DA85465CA1F-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753D6854630BBFA51-8062

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:51

Freeze Frame:
 Voltage: 15.13 V
DU
Temperature: 55.0∞C
RPM: 1498 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: None
Part No HW: 5K0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0053214
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 558F7C0D347C69EAA3-8000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245E791AD525ED266-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449E189574650E274-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 79724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.07.29
Time: 12:29:51

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 15.19 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 1


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FDC8D5C3C49EA43-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DDB81413A42F24A-8062

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:08)--------------------------


----------



## amancuso (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone here know if the 2015/2016 Mk6 Jettas lighting goes through the PQ25 module? I am trying to figure out if I need to pass through it in order to trigger the rear fog icon on the dash. 


Many thanks,
Al.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

i have recently aquired a VAG-COM cable for my 2013 VW golf 5spd 2.5l. Carista can enable/disable the following options, i would assume VAG-COM can also. can someone help me out here:


Unlock trunk when doors are unlocked
YES / NO

Unlock doors via remote
DRIVER'S DOOR ON 1ST PRESS, ALL ON 2ND / ALL DOORS ON 1ST PRESS

Blink turn signals when done closing windows via remote
YES / NO

lane-change turn signal auto-flasher count
1 FLASH / 2 FLASHES / 3 FLASHES / 4 FLASHES / 5 FLASHES (i figured out how to change via VAG-COM, but it never actually changed anything)

Allow configuring daytime running lights via dash display
YES / NO

Cornering lights (using fog lights)
ENABLED / DISABLED

lower passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
YES / NO


----------



## ksing44 (Feb 18, 2010)

addictedtogum said:


> i have recently aquired a VAG-COM cable for my 2013 VW golf 5spd 2.5l. Carista can enable/disable the following options, i would assume VAG-COM can also. can someone help me out here:


List of Popular MKVI VAG-COM Tweaks

VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

ksing44 said:


> List of Popular MKVI VAG-COM Tweaks
> 
> VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


that MKVI link is exactly what i was looking for, thanks


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Havent had much luck so ill post here since its something I did to my MK6 GLI:

2012 Gli; I recently installed a Eonon Ga8153 headunit which works decently only issue im having is no the compass
on the instrument cluster appears and disappears on the top left. also as i scroll through the options a "navigation"
option shows up showing the compass briefly before disappearing as well. any suggestions on how to adjust this issue? 

also no i have not disconnected the compass in the roof, i have vagcom and read on a different thread about going into 19-can gateway 
and into byte 4 and checking something off but that is empty for me. previous headunit was an rcd-510 any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The Mk6 Golf/GTi tweaks are located here *VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks Page.*That is linked directly from the top of the VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Page.
> Similar models include the 2011+ Jetta GLI and 2010 + Eos, Tiguan and Jetta Sportwagen and 2010 (only) Jetta Sedan.
> 
> 
> 2011 "Mk6" Jetta Sedan is located here *VW Jetta (16/AJ) Tweaks*. My diagnostic explanation of the 2011 NAR Jetta Sedan is found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=71370969&viewfull=1#post71370969


I have a 2017 VW Jetta GLI, but I am confused as to which platform it should be.
It scanned as 


Sunday said:


> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
> VCDS Version: 18.2.1.2 (x64)
> Data version: 20180518 DS287.1
> www.Ross-Tech.com
> ...


should the 2017 GLI be coded as a VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) ?
It seems to have come up as Jetta (16/AJ), but forums seem to hint that the 2017 Jetta GLI is really like the Golf/Golf Plus
-- should I force my 2017 VW Jetta GLI to come up as (5K/52)? What are the differences?
-- do I need to redo coding with it set as 5K/52?

Thank you!
William / KGhia


----------



## karlssonviking (Oct 23, 2018)

*Hi from Switzerland*

 
Hi... This is Viking Karlsson and I am new here and I need support from you peoples. I was surfing the net and at random land over here and find the stuff useful.


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

*how to test possible bad door latch 2013 GLI*

It was suggested I try posting here. I have a 2013 GLI that is giving me intermittent alarm issue and we are suspecting it may be to due to a bad door latch. Is it possible to check for this via VCDS? Thanks in advance


----------



## dbworld4k (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any information to code out cold/warm bulb checks for the fog lights and reverse lights on a 2011 MK6 GTI? The constant errors for the reverse bulbs are quite annoying...


----------



## Bentiem (Jun 17, 2020)

dbworld4k said:


> Does anyone have any information to code out cold/warm bulb checks for the fog lights and reverse lights on a 2011 MK6 GTI? The constant errors for the reverse bulbs are quite annoying...


I believe you can disable cold diagnosis for all bulbs. I need to do it for my LED headlights and fogs.


----------

